# The photography thread.



## Blokkadeleider

Hey all,

there's quite a few good photographers here.
I thought it would be a nice idea to have a general thread on the subject. 
Anything, just pictures, technical matters etc...

Photography touches a lot of what music is about, gear, concerts and even pictures that don't have to do with music may even inspire to write music or just for the fun of looking at it.

Last week I was away without a tripod again and trying to get a good shot in the dark so there I stood, keeping the camera in place on a pole....
Framing is not ideal and it was time to look for a solution.





Yesterday I got myself this little GorillaPod:






It's fun, can be wrapped around branches. The tips are magnetic and anything iron/steel based will keep it firmly in place.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Feeling Supersonic

I read this as 'The pornography thread' 

Who else?


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Feeling Supersonic said:


> I read this as 'The pornography thread'
> 
> Who else?



Yep, you could also possibly wrap the gorillapod around... oh wait! 
You're English, you couldn't. Not enough "substance" ! 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Micky

Here is a good one of our dog Watson...
He had to be put down last year. He was almost 14.


----------



## Feeling Supersonic

Micky, that dog looks beautiful! R.I.P, I love dogs.


----------



## Feeling Supersonic

Blokkadeleider said:


> Yep, you could also possibly wrap the gorillapod around... oh wait!
> You're English, you couldn't. Not enough "substance" !
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



substance? this ain't no netherlands pot cafe!


----------



## IbanezMark

I've probably taken thousands of photos since I got my DSLR. Here are some recent ones.

Helping my buddy finish up a music video last week:






Shot from my boat this summer:






Some Fender and Marshall content:






YBA-1


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Feeling Supersonic said:


> substance? this ain't no netherlands pot cafe!



You mean a "coffeeshop". Proper Dutch don't go there. Only (American) tourists. 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

IbanezMark said:


> I've probably taken thousands of photos since I got my DSLR. Here are some recent ones.
> 
> Helping my buddy finish up a music video last week:



Green fields and lines of trees, could have been in The Netherlands. 






Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Anyone remember 6x6?
No fun carrying a big TLR around while cycling in Norway...






Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## poeman33

Timely pic of mine. Happy Thanksgiving weekend my fellow Canadians. And 
happy weekend for everyone else


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Is that mist rising from the waters?
Looks like it is already freezing properly there.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## poeman33

Blokkadeleider said:


> Is that mist rising from the waters?
> Looks like it is already freezing properly there.
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



That was mist. It has been really warm here...but going to be colder this weekend. Not super cold...but below freezing in the mornings. The west has already had a big snow storm.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

I love shooting at night. Somehow my hometown looks better in it.









And I shot some nice ones with my old 6x6 back in the day. (no fun taking that extra weight on a long bike trip through Norway though)









And Trollstigen is a bloody pain to climb with a fully packed bike but so beautiful. Especially when the weather cooperates.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Ghostman




----------



## DirtySteve

Ghostman said:


>



That's a great shot...speaks volumes.

I love photography and I've been to school for it, but unfortunately I have a camera that sucks right now and I can't take a decent photo to save my life.


----------



## DirtySteve

IbanezMark said:


> ...
> 
> Shot from my boat this summer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want to live there!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Ghostman said:


>



B&W images can be so strong.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Username2

Here are a few from the last resort I visited


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Sunset this afternoon...

Note the present from the Brits in the foreground. We had some rain this week. 






Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Username2

Honey Bees pollinating my cherry tress.


----------



## poeman33




----------



## Blokkadeleider

poeman33 said:


>



The watchdogs?  Or are these wild ones...
Nothing as hard as getting animals properly on it.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## poeman33

Blokkadeleider said:


> The watchdogs?  Or are these wild ones...
> Nothing as hard as getting animals properly on it.
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



These are completely wild. This was in the spring when they were checking out nesting spots and such. I'm guessing she was saying "Not here, there's an idiot with a camera looking at us."


----------



## Blokkadeleider

poeman33 said:


> These are completely wild. This was in the spring when they were checking out nesting spots and such. I'm guessing she was saying "Not here, there's an idiot with a camera looking at us."



Cool. I think goose are amazing animals. Tough, strong, agressive and... so common. (And tasty )


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Here's one I took over Christmas looking out a window from my parents house ...


----------



## Adwex

A pic I took last week of the most beautiful lady on Earth.


----------



## rnau

Anyone here do the old school darkroom thing? I remember doing it as a kid and it was alot of fun. I picked up an old Bogen enlarger a few months back at Goodwill for $5.99. I found a place locally that sells film and fluid. Any good online resources where I can get info?


----------



## zenfly




----------



## crossroadsnyc

Here's a ladybug on my window (i see them a lot for some reason) ...


----------



## crossroadsnyc

How about some cool cloud pictures?


----------



## Blokkadeleider

This is one of the things I see on my way to work... on clear mornings.
You see more on a bicycle 






Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Speaking of clouds, here are some man-made 'clouds' ... also known as chemical trails. Not only do they exist, but here are some in action. If you look close, you can see I caught a couple of planes leaving the trail behind them. Basically, they criss-cross the sky while leaving a very long trail ... whereas a contrail will evaporate, the chemtrails basically hold form for a while, and slowly begin to expand and turn into basically a mist / fog / haze. I took these from a the window while visiting a friend in Queens (i was right on the water as the building as at the edge of the park), and we were facing Manhattan. Prior to this, it was an absolutely beautiful day w/out a cloud in the sky (you can kind of tell if you 'look through' the fog / haze left by the chemtrails) ... all of a sudden we started noticing the trails, and before we knew it, there was a fog / haze settling over the city.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Yep, we have them too. Here they probably targeted someone or something specific 






Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Adwex

Nice pics. Here's one I snapped going into work a few months ago. I call it "cooling tower-henge".


----------



## thrawn86

My son helping us tear off the neighbor's roof.......completely harnessed, mind you.


----------



## thrawn86




----------



## Blokkadeleider

thrawn86 said:


> My son helping us tear off the neighbor's roof.......completely harnessed, mind you.



Is that a mountain in the distance to the left?


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## thrawn86

Yeah, a smaller one. It's only about 6200 feet tall. Lemme dig up some more......


----------



## Blokkadeleider

thrawn86 said:


> Yeah, a smaller one. It's only about 6200 feet tall. Lemme dig up some more......



Smaller one... allright.
The highest hill in my province is 85 meters high.
The highest of the entire country is 323 meters (1,059 ft, to give an idea)


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## thrawn86

Blokkadeleider said:


> Smaller one... allright.
> The highest hill in my province is 85 meters high.
> The highest of the entire country is 323 meters (1,059 ft, to give an idea)
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



I know. Even people from the southern US and east coast have no idea what real 'mountains' are. Different geography/topography.

Here's the tallest one in our area....Mt. Shasta, about 75 miles from me. 14,200 feet tall. Listed as a Dormant volcano.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

thrawn86 said:


> I know. Even people from the southern US and east coast have no idea what real 'mountains' are. Different geography/topography.
> 
> Here's the tallest one in our area....Mt. Shasta, about 75 miles from me. 14,200 feet tall. Listed as a Dormant volcano.



Amazing! I think the nearest real mountain from here is the Brocken in the Harz. 3,743 ft high and about 300 km away. 
For a proper alpine experience I'd have to travel to the Alps or Norway.
Don't know which is further to be honest.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## thrawn86

You should travel to Yosemite National Park near Mammoth CA then. That's an incredible place.......and I've only been through the northern end of the park. The really cool stuff is in the valley.


----------



## 66 galaxie




----------



## thrawn86




----------



## 66 galaxie

I should have said the first photo was from a trip to Canada a few years back.

This is from the same trip...


----------



## Marshall Mann

Took these of the ship my Buddie is working on. It's in dry dock for repairs.


----------



## Marshall Mann

Sunset from Kuai 2011


----------



## Marshall Mann

A long exposure.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

thrawn86 said:


>



amazing photo


----------



## ^AXE^




----------



## thrawn86

longfxukxnhair said:


> amazing photo



That was just my camera phone too. Not even a really good camera phone, either.


----------



## ^AXE^




----------



## ^AXE^




----------



## ^AXE^




----------



## thrawn86

Much better than your bidet control AXE.


----------



## ^AXE^




----------



## ^AXE^




----------



## ^AXE^




----------



## ^AXE^

A day at the job.


----------



## ^AXE^




----------



## 66 galaxie

This is from South Dakota...


----------



## 66 galaxie

My backyard neighbors...


----------



## 66 galaxie

My local race track... (not my car)


----------



## CaptainZero

I love photography and have more of that gear than guitar gear. I'm on my iPad so here are a couple to start.


----------



## Ghostman

CaptainZero said:


>



That picture is AWESOME! To be so lucky to get that picture when all four aircraft blew their engines. WOW 


Still a great picture!


----------



## CaptainZero

Here's another.


----------



## byrdparis

hi guys... here is some of mine.. (im an amature, start taking some pictures a year and a half ago~)

a model






one more that i relly love






self portrait (very hard project)






a photograph project that i did to a local builder (guitars, pickups)


----------



## Blokkadeleider

This is the action self portrait 





And here's KFK






Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## byrdparis

great pics G!!!
love the KK one very dramatic!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

byrdparis said:


> great pics G!!!
> love the KK one very dramatic!



Thanks man.
That was with a crappy cheap camera, the one I had before my current one.
It was a lucky shot.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Another night shot from my hometown...







Surprised by a thunderstorm while waiting for the ferry at the Elbe near Bremen... and if you're on a bicycle, you'll just have to take it like a man.







At the arboretum of Ellerhoop, north of Hamburg.






Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## byrdparis

wow for the night pic!!! this is EPIC man!


----------



## CaptainZero

And one from tubing this summer.


----------



## lucidspoon

I got a Canon 60D about a month ago and have been loving it!

A few at home.
















From a trip to Vegas last month.
















A bear that was posing for me at the zoo.


----------



## 50WPLEXI

Have to wait till I get home...


----------



## lucidspoon

You're trying to link from an email attachment. The internet doesn't work like that.


----------



## 66 galaxie

Blokkadeleider said:


> And here's KFK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



That is a great shot Blokk!


----------



## 50WPLEXI

lucidspoon said:


> You're trying to link from an email attachment. The internet doesn't work like that.


 
Yea I realized that after I did it. Gracias.


----------



## 50WPLEXI

Ok, here's the view from my desk f**king security @ work!


----------



## 66 galaxie

Is that some Insanity sauce there? Ouch!


----------



## Marshall Mann

66 galaxie said:


> Is that some Insanity sauce there? Ouch!



I ate the Daves I.S. once. That was all it took! I like how the label says "strips oil from your driveway".


----------



## Marshall Mann

Great thread Blokk! There is some really nice work here.

What do you guys shoot with? The camera is only half the equasion, the timing and the person using it are more important, but these are my go to's






I have had the K2000 since junior high school. And I use a Canon Powershot for my pocket camera.


----------



## 66 galaxie

Lol, dude I am a hack. I have a Canon Powershot and usually use the auto setting. 

I rely on blind luck 

Another from the track...


----------



## CaptainZero

Okay, here are some I took at a car show. With some Skynyrd! 

Back to the 50's car show on Vimeo


----------



## Grunch

Typical american at a typical american place - wal-mart.


----------



## thrawn86

Grunch said:


> Typical american at a typical american place - wal-mart.



Wow, how did you get that picture of Me?


----------



## 66 galaxie

Another from the track...


----------



## thrawn86

For Blokk..........
Where we go backpacking:





10,900 ft. Mt. Lassen from the NE:





A lot of my pics are with crappy phone cameras.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

I often have attempts at self portraits.
Not very good though. This is one from this morning:






This is still my favourite camera. Chinese 6x6, Seagull.






A look through the viewfinder:






And this is what I got last july, always have it with me.






Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

thrawn86 said:


> A lot of my pics are with crappy phone cameras.



As a good friend of mine says (a well known professional photographer)
"It's not what you hold, it is who holds it"


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## lucidspoon

Marshall Mann said:


> What do you guys shoot with? The camera is only half the equasion, the timing and the person using it are more important


I've had a Canon S3 for over 6 years. It was a great camera to learn on, because it's a point-and-shoot, but it gives you access to a lot of the settings that are typically reserved for DSLRs.

I think it's a lot like amps and guitars. A really good one isn't going to make you a better photographer or musician, but it might help make it easier to get better. I think I reached my limits with what I could learn on the S3, so when I got my 60D, it opened up a whole new world.


----------



## ^AXE^




----------



## Grunch

I used to be really into photography. Actually I was more into developing. I had my own darkroom and did black and white and color slides and prints. That was fun. I aquired some old equipment from the 70's/80's and it was a real joy to create something from essentially nothing. I developed my own negatives and everything. Digital took over and I just kind of stopped doing it. Now my phone is my camera and I snap useless pics of useless things.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Here's an attempt at some 'artsy' gear photos I just took a couple day ago ... 





















Ok, this one wasn't trying to be 'artsy', it's just badass ...


----------



## Grunch

The composition of the first two is nice, but they're blurry. Or is that the "art" you were going for?


----------



## CaptainZero

A few more:


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Grunch said:


> The composition of the first two is nice, but they're blurry. Or is that the "art" you were going for?



Not a very intense example but there is such an effect as bokeh which can be very interesting.






Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

CaptainZero said:


> A few more:



I think I remember a picture of that plane with the moon with it.
That was a grand shot.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Grunch

Blokkadeleider said:


> Not a very intense example but there is such an effect as bokeh which can be very interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



For sure, but his are blurry in the foreground and background. I'm not trying to be negative or critical. They're cool pics. I'd just like to see em in focus...somewhere!


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Grunch said:


> I used to be really into photography. Actually I was more into developing. I had my own darkroom and did black and white and color slides and prints. That was fun. I aquired some old equipment from the 70's/80's and it was a real joy to create something from essentially nothing. I developed my own negatives and everything. Digital took over and I just kind of stopped doing it. Now my phone is my camera and I snap useless pics of useless things.


 
Yep, same here. 
Since I'm colorblind (mild) I guess I enjoyed black and white better. Color has it's magic but I focused more on contrast.

Plus I didn't have access to the equipment to make color prints, so I stuck to black and white. I had fun experimenting with that.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Grunch said:


> For sure, but his are blurry in the foreground and background. I'm not trying to be negative or critical. They're cool pics. I'd just like to see em in focus...somewhere!



Depending on what you use that can be more or less difficult.
I don't think most phone cameras for instance will give you a lot of control.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

SmokeyDopey said:


> Yep, same here.
> Since I'm colorblind (mild) I guess I enjoyed black and white better. Color has it's magic but I focused more on contrast.



You should read Shades of grey (NOT 50 shades of grey) 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## CaptainZero

To get good Bokeh, you really need a wide aperture. A camera phone won't do it right.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Blokkadeleider said:


> You should read Shades of grey (NOT 50 shades of grey)
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.


 
Cool! Haven't heard of that.

The pro of my sight is I can supposedly have a better perception of contrast and apparently I have good night vision. 

Not only am I colorblind, but I have myopia as well. Shitty eyes


----------



## CaptainZero

Blokkadeleider said:


> I think I remember a picture of that plane with the moon with it.
> That was a grand shot.
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



I think you were talking about this one. It was from a different airshow. I do like it a lot too


----------



## poeman33

Blokkadeleider said:


> You should read Shades of grey (NOT 50 shades of grey)
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



When I was learning the basics back in the day, "Petersen's Big Book of Photography" was the bible. It explained everything so well. Of course all the SLR cameras when that was written were pretty manual. Some would match the shutter speed to the aperature chosen and vice versa...but that was about it. Auto focus? That was science fiction.

If you can still get that book, it would be a good read. Even though the cameras today can do much more...understanding what you can do manually really helps. It even helps you understand what the manufacturers are doing with their auto settings. I'm rarely on comlete auto, but I do use the scene settings quite a bit on the Nikon D90.


----------



## CaptainZero

I would look for anything from Scott Kelby. He has very good info that is well written (easy to understand), and he's pretty funny. He has a ton of good books on photography and photoshop.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

poeman33 said:


> When I was learning the basics back in the day, "Petersen's Big Book of Photography" was the bible. It explained everything so well. Of course all the SLR cameras when that was written were pretty manual. Some would match the shutter speed to the aperature chosen and vice versa...but that was about it. Auto focus? That was science fiction.
> 
> If you can still get that book, it would be a good read. Even though the cameras today can do much more...understanding what you can do manually really helps. It even helps you understand what the manufacturers are doing with their auto settings. I'm rarely on comlete auto, but I do use the scene settings quite a bit on the Nikon D90.



I started with an old Lubitel 6x6. My mom and the local photographer/store owner tought me how to work with a camera.
Everything about the Lubitel was manual.

Shades of Grey btw has nothing to do with photography 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Grunch said:


> The composition of the first two is nice, but they're blurry. Or is that the "art" you were going for?



Like I said, it was an attempt haha. I'm not a photographer by any means. That said, I do actually want to get some good gear shots in this year ... I'd like to learn how to use my camera better, and I figured that would be a good place to start, since it's indoors and I won't embarrass myself too much while I'm learning. Those 'artsy' gear shots were kind of getting my feet wet (the picture i took from my parents home during christmas was what gave me the idea to practice / learn). Any tips you guys can give would be great, as I'd like to learn, and think it could make for a fun side hobby for myself.


----------



## CaptainZero

Kelbytv.com has a lot of stuff to watch. One of them is tips and tricks that is kind of short each week. The grid is really good, but about an hour each episode.

Photography Tips & Tricks - The weekly podcast that offers tips and techniques for taking the best photos you have ever taken.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

crossroadsnyc said:


> Like I said, it was an attempt haha. I'm not a photographer by any means. That said, I do actually want to get some good gear shots in this year ... I'd like to learn how to use my camera better, and I figured that would be a good place to start, since it's indoors and I won't embarrass myself too much while I'm learning. Those 'artsy' gear shots were kind of getting my feet wet (the picture i took from my parents home during christmas was what gave me the idea to practice / learn). Any tips you guys can give would be great, as I'd like to learn, and think it could make for a fun side hobby for myself.



CaptainZero and Poeman had a few good suggestions already (books)
I have had a read in the Peterson book I remember.
I do have a couple of photography books but they're all old... and in German.
Dry technical stuff 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Grunch

SmokeyDopey said:


> Yep, same here.
> Since I'm colorblind (mild) I guess I enjoyed black and white better. Color has it's magic but I focused more on contrast.
> 
> Plus I didn't have access to the equipment to make color prints, so I stuck to black and white. I had fun experimenting with that.



I did color and black and white, and for me, black and white was more artistically rewarding. Color was a total bitch. Black and white was easier, and therefore much more fun. And a well done black and white photograph just looks stunning.


----------



## CaptainZero

I did black and white developing a long time ago too. Just in a few elective classes. Fun, but never got into it on my own.


----------



## poeman33

Blokkadeleider said:


> Shades of Grey btw has nothing to do with photography
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



My wife says it's a cookbook. She says she reads it all the time to remember the recipes.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

poeman33 said:


> My wife says it's a cookbook. She says she reads it all the time to remember the recipes.





Great! 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

As a kid I made a pinhole camera for a science project. Pretty interesting! But definitely not practical.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

SmokeyDopey said:


> As a kid I made a pinhole camera for a science project. Pretty interesting! But definitely not practical.



Practical is one thing but pinhole cameras are cool!


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Grunch said:


> I did color and black and white, and for me, black and white was more artistically rewarding. Color was a total bitch. Black and white was easier, and therefore much more fun. And a well done black and white photograph just looks stunning.



That might be a better way for me to get started (b&w). I'm wondering of that might also help me work on learning how to take better advantage of lighting ... you know, kind of simplify things a bit?


----------



## Blokkadeleider

crossroadsnyc said:


> That might be a better way for me to get started (b&w). I'm wondering of that might also help me work on learning how to take better advantage of lighting ... you know, kind of simplify things a bit?



My opinion is starting with analog B&W is best. A bit like starting to play on an acoustic first, preferably classical.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## lucidspoon

Grunch said:


> The composition of the first two is nice, but they're blurry. Or is that the "art" you were going for?





crossroadsnyc said:


> Like I said, it was an attempt haha. I'm not a photographer by any means. That said, I do actually want to get some good gear shots in this year ... I'd like to learn how to use my camera better, and I figured that would be a good place to start, since it's indoors and I won't embarrass myself too much while I'm learning. Those 'artsy' gear shots were kind of getting my feet wet (the picture i took from my parents home during christmas was what gave me the idea to practice / learn). Any tips you guys can give would be great, as I'd like to learn, and think it could make for a fun side hobby for myself.


I'd say that more than just blurry, those were pretty grainy as well. I don't know what camera you're using, but do you know if it has an ISO setting? Higher ISO helps get shots in the dark, but to high of ISO makes it grainy. Best way to get good low light shots is to either use an external flash, or use a longer exposure with a tripod.

An external flash is going to give you a brighter lighting source, without blowing out too much. Using a longer exposure with a tripod will get more of the existing light, and typically give you a better picture, since you're still using the normal lighting that adds to the "artsy"-ness of the picture. It'll still give the low light feel, but more clear, since you can turn the ISO down.

Take anything you read from me with a grain (or ton) of salt, because I'm still learning myself.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

lucidspoon said:


> I'd say that more than just blurry, those were pretty grainy as well. I don't know what camera you're using, but do you know if it has an ISO setting? Higher ISO helps get shots in the dark, but to high of ISO makes it grainy. Best way to get good low light shots is to either use an external flash, or use a longer exposure with a tripod.
> 
> An external flash is going to give you a brighter lighting source, without blowing out too much. Using a longer exposure with a tripod will get more of the existing light, and typically give you a better picture, since you're still using the normal lighting that adds to the "artsy"-ness of the picture. It'll still give the low light feel, but more clear, since you can turn the ISO down.
> 
> Take anything you read from me with a grain (or ton) of salt, because I'm still learning myself.



That however is one very good advice.
ISO as low as possible.
For greater sharpness use a small aperture.
When inside, use a tripod or one of those gorillapods like I do.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Marshall Mann

Grunch said:


> The composition of the first two is nice, but they're blurry. Or is that the "art" you were going for?



On a SLR It's use of the F stop for controlling the depth of field. On a digital camera it's the macro setting.


----------



## Marshall Mann

lucidspoon said:


> I'd say that more than just blurry, those were pretty grainy as well. I don't know what camera you're using, but do you know if it has an ISO setting? Higher ISO helps get shots in the dark, but to high of ISO makes it grainy. Best way to get good low light shots is to either use an external flash, or use a longer exposure with a tripod.
> 
> An external flash is going to give you a brighter lighting source, without blowing out too much. Using a longer exposure with a tripod will get more of the existing light, and typically give you a better picture, since you're still using the normal lighting that adds to the "artsy"-ness of the picture. It'll still give the low light feel, but more clear, since you can turn the ISO down.
> 
> Take anything you read from me with a grain (or ton) of salt, because I'm still learning myself.



I took photography in high school and college. All of these effects can make a "desirable" effect as well. The grain of a higher film speed can add texture, the same with the use of the F stop to change the depth of field. It just depends on what you are after. The true depiction of a subject, or controlling the variables to enhance the subject.


----------



## Grunch

crossroadsnyc said:


> That might be a better way for me to get started (b&w). I'm wondering of that might also help me work on learning how to take better advantage of lighting ... you know, kind of simplify things a bit?



Fundamentally it might be good, but realistically, everything is digital now. It's so easy. The camera and processing software will do just about everything for you but set up the pic. You just need to practice composition and learn general aperture/shutter speed techniques. That's all human. That can be done with just about any halfway decent camera. Get you a decent SLR and get after it.


----------



## Grunch

And the thing with external flashes - don't point it at your subject. Figure out where you want the light to come from and put the flash over there or aim it over there. For basic pics, it's best to use the flash to light up the room instead of to illuminate your subject. I often have mine pointing backwards, straight up, or completely sideways. Play with it and see. Simulating natural lighting is better than washing the subject out with a blitz of white hot light.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

So ... 'balloon frames' ... are those not cool?


----------



## Grunch

crossroadsnyc said:


> So ... 'balloon frames' ... are those not cool?


They might be a little advanced for where you're at now.


----------



## anitoli

Blokkadeleider said:


> Not a very intense example but there is such an effect as bokeh which can be very interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.


 
Dont be surprised if the resident anti-gunners want that firearm/ammo image banned.


----------



## Grunch

The butthurt continues.....


----------



## anitoli

Grunch said:


> The butthurt continues.....


 
Yeah and like you dont pump out mountains of useless shit?


----------



## Adwex

anitoli said:


> Yeah and like you dont pump out mountains of useless shit?



Please don't instigate him.


----------



## anitoli

Adwex said:


> Please don't instigate him.


 
Sorry. I think he instigates himself.


----------



## Grunch

anitoli said:


> Yeah and like you dont pump out mountains of useless shit?


I've been happily and politely participating in this thread, and many others. You're just trolling. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## thrawn86

From doing my amp head............






I think I "bokeh'ed" this one up........


----------



## Dogs of Doom

crossroadsnyc said:


> Like I said, it was an attempt haha. I'm not a photographer by any means. That said, I do actually want to get some good gear shots in this year ... I'd like to learn how to use my camera better, and I figured that would be a good place to start, since it's indoors and I won't embarrass myself too much while I'm learning. Those 'artsy' gear shots were kind of getting my feet wet (the picture i took from my parents home during christmas was what gave me the idea to practice / learn). Any tips you guys can give would be great, as I'd like to learn, and think it could make for a fun side hobby for myself.


Here's a good overall primer on photography:

Morguefile.com free stock photos

the lessons are here:

morgueFile free photos

There's 10 lessons total, they cover most stuff & will get you started on a lifetime journey into photography...


----------



## Blokkadeleider

anitoli said:


> Dont be surprised if the resident anti-gunners want that firearm/ammo image banned.



Don't laugh. The cops did ask whether I knew who shot and with what weapon it was done.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## dptone5

I am not a photographer by any stretch of the imagination.

DP

Horseshoe Bay Beach - Bermuda (2012)






Morning sky from the deck (2004)






Evening sky from backyard (2006)


----------



## CaptainZero

I know it was asked before, but what is everyone shooting with?


----------



## Feeling Supersonic

CaptainZero said:


> I know it was asked before, but what is everyone shooting with?



_Mainly Semi-automatics!_

LOLWUT?


----------



## CaptainZero

Feeling Supersonic said:


> _Mainly Semi-automatics!_
> 
> LOLWUT?



Ha! Okay, MINE is fully auto! 

Canon 7D for the crop sensor, and a Canon 5D Mark III for my full frame.

BTW, WTF does WUT mean?


----------



## Feeling Supersonic

CaptainZero said:


> Ha! Okay, MINE is fully auto!
> 
> Canon 7D for the crop sensor, and a Canon 5D Mark III for my full frame.
> 
> BTW, WTF does WUT mean?



Dude.. it's this..






I'm using a Sony Cybershot 13 mega pixel


----------



## dptone5

I have a simple Canon PowerShot S3, 6.0 Megapixel. Have had it for years. Very easy to use and I get decent photos without much thought and effort.

DP


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Posted it one or two pages back.
So, the Panasonic DMC-TZ25. Further I have two Olympuses an OM10 and an OM30, a Kiev88, my digital compact before the Panasonic is a Traveler X5, a Lubitel 6x6 and I posted pictures of the Seagull 6x6 which is still my favorite camera... provided good film is used. 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## blackone

found in an abandoned junk yard on route 66 in Arizona


----------



## blackone

and this, dumped in my street


----------



## thrawn86

I use a Canon something or other digital camera and a Samsung piece of crap phone that I appear to get good quality photos with.


----------



## vintagevoltage351

Excellent pictures you guys!!!

These are from my Samsung S3 mobile around when i got it. 
The flower pic is a freak shot on macro in the middle of the day! Everything i tried setting wise after seeing this first shot wouldn't work again with the blacked out background... 
I wonder what happened!?







Taken up the Sunshine Coast


----------



## Micky

CaptainZero said:


> I know it was asked before, but what is everyone shooting with?



I am a sports photographer. I use Nikons.

D300 mostly, it will go 9 frames-per-second, and has pretty good hi-ISO performance.
During the winter I shoot basketball and hockey, I use mainly an 85/1.4 and a 50/1.4 for indoor stuff. For stuff on the slopes I use a 70-200/2.8 and a 100-300/4.0.
D200 and a D1H as a backup. For portrait stuff I use Bowens strobes.

Here is a link to my stuff - Micky's Photos


----------



## Blokkadeleider

My neighbour just installed the windshield on his 1970 'Cuda.














Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## thrawn86

That pic really brings out the grime around the Cuda logo.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

thrawn86 said:


> That pic really brings out the grime around the Cuda logo.



It does, doesn't it? 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Unter

No photographer here...

Pic of wife getting ready for a duel.











Lizzards






Big fish of the day!


----------



## blues_n_cues




----------



## Blokkadeleider

blues_n_cues said:


>



That, I think, is an amazing shot.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Micky

Does anyone do HDR?
Here is one of our little guard dog...


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Micky said:


> Does anyone do HDR?
> Here is one of our little guard dog...



I have experimented with it but when I do it it's crap 
I like the contrast between dark and light and light sources.


Gr,

Gerrit.

*And that is one beautiful pic.


----------



## poeman33

I've used Nikon's since the 70's. I wish there was a feasible and affordable way to convert my old print cameras to digital. It's such a waste to have them sit there collecting dust.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Blokkadeleider said:


> That, I think, is an amazing shot.
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



I got a couple good shots that morning.it we had "frog" or vog,whatever they call it where it's foggy then freezes. everything had what looked like little glass shards all over it.

like this-


----------



## Micky

poeman33 said:


> I've used Nikon's since the 70's. I wish there was a feasible and affordable way to convert my old print cameras to digital. It's such a waste to have them sit there collecting dust.



I know. I have an F4 and an F5 that could use a digital back...


----------



## ^AXE^




----------



## joshatatlasstands




----------



## CaptainZero

Some real nice ones Josh! I have a few panos, I'll have to look for too. Micky, I like some HDR too, but mine so far, look like shit. 

In the mean time, here is one I took from our latest rental property. Note, the window were dirty as hell!


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Wow, that is spectacular


----------



## SmokeyDopey

joshatatlasstands said:


>



All of them are great, but this one... I can't explain it man  Wow dude.
I can't stop staring at it.


----------



## CaptainZero

Okay, here are a few pano's from 2007 I think. A few mistakes, PS3 I believe, in the stitching, but...

All from Maui, HI





















This is why you TAKE OFF YOUR POLARIZING FILTER when doing pano's!


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Whoa, nice Captain


----------



## CaptainZero

Now I'm going through old pics. Sorry for posting so many, but here is one, taken from my boat, on Lake Superior.


----------



## joshatatlasstands

SmokeyDopey said:


> All of them are great, but this one... I can't explain it man  Wow dude.
> I can't stop staring at it.



Thanks SD...here's the progression it went through...I'm surprised they came out considering the camera I have...POS


----------



## SmokeyDopey

joshatatlasstands said:


> Thanks SD...here's the progression it went through...I'm surprised they came out considering the camera I have...POS


Hmmm... This one... This one is a bit simpler. I'm torn between the 2.
Theyre all very nice.


----------



## Micky

It is great to see such talent here!

Here is one I took in 2005 (I think?)


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Inspired by the movie, starring Jeff Goldblum


----------



## joshatatlasstands




----------



## blues_n_cues

joshatatlasstands said:


>



a couple of those could be my barns/sheds & I have that hay rake.have you been to my place before? lol


----------



## anitoli

Great stuff guys!
Now Look into a glimpse of the _afterlife....................._


----------



## Marshall Mann

anitoli said:


> Great stuff guys!
> Now Look into a glimpse of the _afterlife....................._



Hey Anitoli,

Is that pic real or manufactured?


----------



## CaptainZero

Marshall Mann said:


> Hey Anitoli,
> 
> Is that pic real or manufactured?



Yeah, I don't get it. Are you talking about the stuff that is circled, or the kid at the bottom?


----------



## anitoli

Marshall Mann said:


> Hey Anitoli,
> 
> Is that pic real or manufactured?


 
Real. The railing casts a shadow, but not the girl. There's more than one face there. there are two red "eyes" in the back window. If you look real close there are images in the circled locations. This house was hot.


----------



## anitoli

CaptainZero said:


> Yeah, I don't get it. Are you talking about the stuff that is circled, or the kid at the bottom?


 
Circled stuff. Kid at the bottom was real, girl on stairs was dead. See right through her.


----------



## anitoli

Use this link you can get a bigger copy if you'd like.

http://home.myfairpoint.net/vze1u14s/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/highlighted.jpg


----------



## vintagevoltage351

Creepy!


----------



## ^AXE^




----------



## ^AXE^




----------



## Blokkadeleider

anitoli said:


> Circled stuff. Kid at the bottom was real, girl on stairs was dead. See right through her.



I think this is just the effect of a camera flash on something smoking.
Either cigar/cigarette smoke, maybe a blown out candle. Perhaps incense, something like that.

You're really not convincing a flat-headed Dutchman here  
From that country where the earth is flat, life sucks, and the little ones are pushed over the side. 
As damn should be!


Gr,

Gerrit

*Do not blow out candles like that, that invites spirits and ghosts


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Stuff from yesterday and today:

The 1000 year old former gate of the Great Church of Enschede:





Just this evening, half an hour ago, walking down to the supermarket:






Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## ^AXE^




----------



## Blokkadeleider

^AXE^ said:


>



Nice "amp" in the background! 

Is it loud? 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## ^AXE^

It says 103 watts.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

^AXE^ said:


> It says 103 watts.



Then my plexi is louder! (but probably slower too)

Nice bike, very nice LP too!


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## anitoli

Blokkadeleider said:


> I think this is just the effect of a camera flash on something smoking.
> Either cigar/cigarette smoke, maybe a blown out candle. Perhaps incense, something like that.
> 
> You're really not convincing a flat-headed Dutchman here
> From that country where the earth is flat, life sucks, and the little ones are pushed over the side.
> As damn should be!
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit
> 
> *Do not blow out candles like that, that invites spirits and ghosts


 
If i still had access to that house i could make you a believer!
After the boy on the couch's bed moved 5 feet by itself twoard the window with him in it ( 4 people saw this ) the pic was taken to a spiritual medium to see if there could be something done. She looked at it and immediately said "i cant deal with what is in there, it is too powerful, YOU need a PRIEST!" 

That girl on the stairs she would grab you in the night. Ever feel a cold that isnt like ice cube cold but rather souless cold? There was so much that went on there. I hated that place, thats why i left.


----------



## anitoli

Blokkadeleider said:


> Stuff from yesterday and today:
> 
> The 1000 year old former gate of the Great Church of Enschede:


 
Do you know any history of this?


----------



## anitoli

Spirt orb or dust?
This place was investigated by Ghost Hunters. They couldnt do a thourough job cause they came in the middle of Feb and it was too cold.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

anitoli said:


> Do you know any history of this?



Yep.

Part of the northern wall, foundation and the lower bits (which you're looking at) is from around the year 1000.
Converted to a single nave Roman church with a bell tower around 1200.
Converted to double nave Gothic church in 1480.
Converted to a single hall church in 1842 by breaking out the inner pillars and vaults to give it one single roof.
A town fire destroyed everything but the stone walls and tower in 1862 (which razed the entire old town of Enschede as most buildings were still built from wood.)
Rebuilt immediately and now it serves as a concert hall/exposition space.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

anitoli said:


> Spirt orb or dust?
> This place was investigated by Ghost Hunters. They couldnt do a thourough job cause they came in the middle of Feb and it was too cold.



Dust or condensation on the surface of the lense. I have that a lot under the same circumstances.
Sorry... I'm skeptic incarnate 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## anitoli

Blokkadeleider said:


> Dust or condensation on the surface of the lense. I have that a lot under the same circumstances.
> Sorry... I'm skeptic incarnate
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.


 
But, if it were dust it would be in all the photos, correct?


----------



## Blokkadeleider

anitoli said:


> But, if it were dust it would be in all the photos, correct?



Not necessarily. Why?


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## anitoli

Blokkadeleider said:


> Not necessarily. Why?
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.


 
Heres the photo immediately after, no spot.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

anitoli said:


> Heres the photo immediately after, no spot.



I still believe it is something of an out of focus dust particle coming past the lense while the flash goes off.
There's also a hole or opening up in the vault. How was air circulation there? Even the tiniest bit can cause this.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## anitoli

Blokkadeleider said:


> I still believe it is something of an out of focus dust particle coming past the lense while the flash goes off.
> There's also a hole or opening up in the vault. How was air circulation there? Even the tiniest bit can cause this.
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.


 
Ok. The air was dead. No pun. I have this anomally on several other pics in different places in the fort and some with out using flash. And only at this location.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

anitoli said:


> Ok. The air was dead. No pun. I have this anomally on several other pics in different places in the fort and some with out using flash. And only at this location.



Yeah but this could be a long debate.
I still see something. You call it an anomaly.
I don't know what to see apart from something that can most likely perfectly be explained by something very earthly.

Certainly not lost souls trapped in a cellar looking for the light, or maybe something innocent to devour. To give an example.

Ah... lost souls... this one in DU-Rheinhausen, Germany:






The text means:

"Remember!
The Lord gathers lost souls, not dog shit and refuge"

The bike is one of mine. 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## anitoli

Ok. I'm cool with that. 
How about a regular old vs new.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

anitoli said:


> Ok. I'm cool with that.
> How about a regular old vs new.



Sweet old steel bridge.
Old and new bridges can be a cool sight.
The Rhine bridges south of Wesel in Germany:






Again part of the bike in view.
A 140 km trip of atrocious weather.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## anitoli

Nice.
Nother view from below. That old steel bridge was freaky to drive across. The last 5 years of use it would only allow one lane at a time for cars and only one semi at all at one time.


----------



## CaptainZero

I took this in Paris last year. I can't for the life of me figure out what the F it means. Anyone?


----------



## Blokkadeleider

CaptainZero said:


> I took this in Paris last year. I can't for the life of me figure out what the F it means. Anyone?



That's in Paris. It is not really important what it means.
You'd just do whatever you want there 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## CaptainZero

Blokkadeleider said:


> That's in Paris. It is not really important what it means.
> You'd just do whatever you want there
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



Except hold hands with a child?


----------



## Blokkadeleider

CaptainZero said:


> Except hold hands with a child?



Maybe public displays of pedophilia are not allowed there? 


Gr,

Gerrit.

*FYI we Dutch make some terrible jokes about the French speaking countries and their "love of children"


----------



## CaptainZero

Blokkadeleider said:


> Maybe public displays of pedophilia are not allowed there?
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.
> 
> *FYI we Dutch make some terrible jokes about the French speaking countries and their "love of children"



I don't know about your jokes, but that's exactly what I thought when I first saw it.


----------



## Odin69

Great pictures everyone. Here's a few of mine from different motorcycle trips I went on. 

Idaho











Montana











Oregon











California


----------



## CaptainZero

Odin69 said:


> Great pictures everyone. Here's a few of mine from different motorcycle trips I went on.



Very nice. Just a little tip, and I hope you're okay with it, but try to use the rule of thirds in your landscape shots. It makes a dramatic difference. I love how the clouds are below you in the last one!


----------



## Odin69

I'm not sure what the rule of thirds is? I just frame the shots the way I like it and snap them.


----------



## Marshall Mann

Odin69 said:


> I'm not sure what the rule of thirds is? I just frame the shots the way I like it and snap them.



It's the practice of separating the field of view in thirds (top and bottom) and placing your "subject" or "subjects" in one of the squares, usually off center.

And Cptn is right, you do a good job of it!


----------



## IbanezMark

At a race last fall:






Banjo-Mandolin I restored for my father:


----------



## lucidspoon

Here are another few pictures from Vegas that are appropriate here. I was excited to see a Marshall AND a Gibson.











But I noticed something off about the Gibson... Must be fake!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

lucidspoon said:


>




Yep. The binding seems a bit sloppy.
Chinese copy? 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## lucidspoon

I think that's just lighting decoration around the binding. Maybe just a gaudy mod.

I was referring to the sideways pickup selector.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

lucidspoon said:


> I think that's just lighting decoration around the binding. Maybe just a gaudy mod.
> 
> I was referring to the sideways pickup selector.



That's the Slash mod!


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## IbanezMark

Going through my files and found a few of the first pics I took when I got my DSLR in 2011.


----------



## joshatatlasstands

Blokkadeleider said:


> Yep. The binding seems a bit sloppy.
> Chinese copy?
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



It's got a bit of clown goin' on too.


----------



## blues_n_cues

anitoli said:


> Spirt orb or dust?
> This place was investigated by Ghost Hunters. They couldnt do a thourough job cause they came in the middle of Feb and it was too cold.



I've got some of those.this is from Moundsville State Penetentiary in W.V. pretty famous haunted prison.





this is the hall from the famous shadowman shot. he must have been sleeping that day.





orbs or dust?





gallows trap door over the carraige entrance-





more orbs?oops,THIS is the shadowman hall. same spot same shot.





old admin building where the Satanic paintng is-





old sparky-





Charles Manson's mom was in here-





Manson's request for transfer to this place-


----------



## Roadburn

This picture is take at a friend's apartment, 20th story.
A sunset with rain in the foreground.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Ok, the next pictures are ancient and not made by me but by my granny's favorite uncle and I think I should share them.
My great-grandfather and his brother traveled to Cincinatti in 1915 to do something which would now be called industrial espionage, at the Bickford factory.

So his brother decided that the USA was for him and he moved to the US permanently in late 1916 along with a few good friends of his from Hengelo.

Now... anybody remember those beautiful wooden houses in Detroit?
Those areas that turned into slums? Burnt down and demolished?

Those houses were built by hard working Dutchmen and other immigrants with their own hands.
He sent pictures back to the Netherlands of the building process. (and also some other pictures of other places/attractions)











For those who are interested, the rest can be found here:

Picasa Web Albums - blokkadeleider - George-Paul i...


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## poeman33




----------



## Blokkadeleider

poeman33 said:


>



The JTM1 rules! Small but awesome! 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

How much snow does it take to completely paralyse Dutch society?
- This little! 

The bicycle highway F35 between Hengelo and Enschede...





The Enschede town hall this afternoon seen from "Het ei van Ko" (Ko's egg)






Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

A good look at the studs on my bike tyres.






Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

So this afternoon I went out on the bike to the old water mill in Oele. A hamlet just outside town.














And this old bicycle stand is from the old Hengelo Beer brewery. A German brewer now sells the brand again but I used to drink the real thing back in the day.
It would generally produce severe headache with non-natives. 
Likely because this beer was served at an extremely low temperature and we were used to it.






Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## IbanezMark

I love vintage black and whites. Here are some I found for a boat that I'm brokering right now..


----------



## Blokkadeleider

IbanezMark said:


> I love vintage black and whites. Here are some I found for a boat that I'm brokering right now..



Nice old wooden boat? Better than those "plastic tubs" these days.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## IbanezMark

Blokkadeleider said:


> Nice old wooden boat? Better than those "plastic tubs" these days.
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



Agreed! I deal almost exclusively in classics so I have quite a fondness for wood boats.


----------



## Kunnz

A view at the end of my hallway.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Bloody hard to make a picture in Enschede without having Grolsch in view somewhere...
Yes, we had some more snow. Love it 






Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## CaptainZero

Here is one from Vike's training camp in '09.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

That must be american football...
They tried to set up American Football here in Europe.
So, enter the Amsterdam Admirals.
And since it is in Amsterdam, everybody but those from Amsterdam suddenly was not only ignorant but totally hating 


Gr,

Gerrit.

*Local rivalry... lots of nice people from Amsterdam, shitloads more we could do without.


----------



## CaptainZero

Yes it is. We are actually playing in London in Sept of next year. I'm going to try to go, but not sure I can swing it. Of course I'd only go because I'd like to see London anyway. Two birds, one stone!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

CaptainZero said:


> Yes it is. We are actually playing in London in Sept of next year. I'm going to try to go, but not sure I can swing it. Of course I'd only go because I'd like to see London anyway. Two birds, one stone!



London is one of the very few big cities I like.
Not particularly beautiful but lots to see and do.


Gr,

Gerrit.

*Oslo, Breslau and Krakau are however my absolute favorites.


----------



## CaptainZero

I just picked up one of these yesterday. Seems to work great.

WiFi SD Cards: Eye-Fi Pro X2 8GB Wireless SDHC Memory Card | Powerful and Fast Memory Card for Thousands of Cameras | Eye-Fi


----------



## Blokkadeleider

I've been thinking about one of those.
They have no added value for me personally though.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Pics from about 3 years back when I was in Amsterdam for the Wilders support demo.
I normally shun that town like the plague 










Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

So, tonight I took a little walk to the water retention area 4km from here.











And the FBK athletics stadium just a few blocks away from home.







Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Here's a double exposure - one taken from my front porch & the other taken from my back porch...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Last one for now - the insides of a watch:






Elgin 1911 RR Grade


----------



## Marshall Mann

Blokkadeleider said:


> A good look at the studs on my bike tyres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



Wow G, studs on a mountain bike, you're hard core!

I have a Canondale Cad 3 as well (in barbeque black too) ! Great bike!


----------



## CaptainZero

Blokkadeleider said:


> I've been thinking about one of those.
> They have no added value for me personally though.



I never did either, mainly because none of my cameras take sd cards, but my new one takes one cf and one sd, so I figure I can write to both cards, and send one set directly to my iPad or laptop without having to go through the process.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Marshall Mann said:


> Wow G, studs on a mountain bike, you're hard core!



Not too hard core for a location that has about the same latitude as Saskatoon or the southern tip of Kamchatka 
And there's more snow coming this way instead of the thaw the astrologers from the weather service predicted...



> I have a Canondale Cad 3 as well (in barbeque black too) ! Great bike!



Only this one's a cad2 and clear glossy black, Doesn't really show in that picture but here you can see it:







Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Utter stupidity and it's consequences.
What you see coming from home...






Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## CaptainZero

hit by a train? I can't tell.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

CaptainZero said:


> hit by a train? I can't tell.



Yep, someone who decided his or her life wasn't worth living any longer.

This one's from Wednesday evening. The statue of the midwinter horn blower on the town hall tower here in Hengelo..





This was a bit of a tough week. 
A cousin of my mom died. One of the very few truly wise people I knew.
He did make it to the blessed age of 84 and lived life the way he wanted to not being bossed around by anyone.
This was yesterday outside the pub in the village of Usselo where we had a drink on him after the cremation.





Here's the bell and the tower. 
The Grolsch truck in front is owned by a company called "De Klok", Dutch for bell or clock.
The tower is the tower of the church in Enschede.
Daily Grolsch delivery for one of the many pubs at the old market 






Gr,

Gerrit.

*And now you know why I haven't been on a lot, the last few days...


----------



## ^AXE^

Nothing too special. I was out having a smoke and snapped this with my phone.


----------



## ^AXE^




----------



## poeman33

^AXE^ said:


> Nothing too special. I was out having a smoke and snapped this with my phone.



I really liked this. It was almost a surprise as I scrolled down and saw the unexpected colours.


----------



## ^AXE^

Thanks. I was visiting Wisconsin. 

I live in a warm climate and the snow was a cool sight for a guy with palm trees in the neighborhood.


----------



## Marshall Mann

Blokkadeleider said:


> Not too hard core for a location that has about the same latitude as Saskatoon or the southern tip of Kamchatka
> And there's more snow coming this way instead of the thaw the astrologers from the weather service predicted...
> 
> 
> 
> Only this one's a cad2 and clear glossy black, Doesn't really show in that picture but here you can see it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



Looks like I was wrong, mine's a CAD 2 (F400) as well, only in BBQ / Flat black and I don't have the Head Shock on mine. It's been good to me for more than 15 years now.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Marshall Mann said:


> Looks like I was wrong, mine's a CAD 2 (F400) as well, only in BBQ / Flat black and I don't have the Head Shock on mine. It's been good to me for more than 15 years now.



They're good bikes.
Did I mention I have a road version... 28" wheels?
Mine's from 1999. About 14 years old.


Gr,

Gerrit.

*And before "made in China"


----------



## Marshall Mann

Blokkadeleider said:


> They're good bikes.
> Did I mention I have a road version... 28" wheels?
> Mine's from 1999. About 14 years old.
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.
> 
> *And before "made in China"



Absolutely Gr. Mine has given me 0 trouble since I bought it other than maintenance (well, I snapped the chain once out in the middle of no where, but that was more of a user error).

You can tell it's the road version by the longer fork,seat and chain stays. It's a beautiful bike. 

I was shocked to see the Chinese versions a couple of years after I bought mine (mines a hand made US version as well with a life time warranty). I remember seeing a bunch at the local outdoor store (not a bike dealer) with price tags less than half of what I paid for mine, then I read the label .


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Marshall Mann said:


> Absolutely Gr. Mine has given me 0 trouble since I bought it other than maintenance (well, I snapped the chain once out in the middle of no where, but that was more of a user error).
> 
> You can tell it's the road version by the longer fork,seat and chain stays. It's a beautiful bike.
> 
> I was shocked to see the Chinese versions a couple of years after I bought mine (mines a hand made US version as well with a life time warranty). I remember seeing a bunch at the local outdoor store (not a bike dealer) with price tags less than half of what I paid for mine, then I read the label .



You should have taken a closer look at those Chinese models and see how sloppy the workmanship is compared to the US made bikes.
But well... at a price tag less than half of what I paid? What could you expect.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

It was still very busy for me and will be for a while to come but... the best camera is the one you always have with you...

Some nearby grafiti.





Deliveries at the Old Market in Enschede. Only local produce of course 





Before sunrise last week on my way to work.





The old Hengelo Beer brewery at night... it's right about where I grew up and still live.






Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## CaptainZero

Saw this today. Largest Pano ever. Just after the Olympics in London. Over 48000 pictures used. Incredible detail. Sorry, it has to be a link:

BT Tower 360 Panorama of London


----------



## CaptainZero

We just got back from Sanibel Island in FL. I hope these aren't too big, but what the hell.


----------



## CaptainZero

A few more


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Didn't take too many pictures but among them are these.


On my way to work, early March.






And then of course there is one of the most important events of the year for a Tukker, the Easter Bonfire.

This is a spot near the old canal locks near Tilligte where I generally take a break when I'm going north.





Of course, the Easter Bonfire itself, the hatted silhouettes of the Poaskearls






And then the road back home again... dark dark dark.







Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## blues_n_cues

some springtime shots from yesterday-
my hound





the creek









steak on the hoof





got milk & here bully bully?









the herd









my guard ducks





colors of spring


----------



## Blokkadeleider

blues_n_cues said:


> some springtime shots from yesterday-
> 
> got milk & here bully bully?



Ah, frysian cattle. They have a very long history.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Well... this evening I went to a lecture by the main guy of the Dutch libertarian party about the shortcomings of democracy. Nothing to further discuss as, as so often, he failed to see a few important not-so-side-issues.
However, on the way there and afterwards having a few beers in town with my mates I made a couple of pics.

Another newly delivered stretch of F-35 bicycle highway, 3 km.







The great church at the old market where all the pubs are, very nice on a warm and busy spring evening.







And a look at the tree overhead the table where we sat. (BTW, I stand by my opinion, Heineken is stinky tasteless horse piss!)







Gr,

Gerrit.

*Another thing I stand by? Life is daaaaaamn good down here!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Finally the first green leafs are appearing...

Went to the nearby "Duitse Weitje" (German meadow, derived from Prussian Field) where in the 1670's the Prince of Orange only barely escaped the courageous Prussian troops of the Bishop of Münster.

He and his troops were stuck on a narrow ridge between the marshes.
In the back he had the Bishop of Münster, in front the road was blocked by the Hengelo archery.

Most of the French mercenaries fighting with the Prince of Orange died there and then.
The Prince of Orange himself got rid of his armour and weapons and fled straight through the marshes, with luck, as the marshes are no place for foreigners.

Many still rest there. Ghost stories surround the place.
I've been there many times in the night. Of course it is all nonsense 

Anyway, this is just a few hundred yards from home and it's peaceful now.






Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Las Palmas Norte

A few pics from where I live, Vancouver Island - British Columbia.

Cheers, Barrie.

*Thru the Gulf Islands*





*Nanaimo as seen from Protection Island*





*Me and a Eucalyptus tree*


----------



## IbanezMark

Daytona Speedway - the track that's larger than life. 











Probably wasn't supposed to be up there


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Las Palmas Norte said:


> A few pics from where I live, Vancouver Island - British Columbia.
> 
> Cheers, Barrie.
> 
> /Decorated%20images/Bamboo/Active_Pass_GalianoIs.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> *Nanaimo as seen from Protection Island*



Wow, temperatures must be very mild there to say the least.
Looks more like a subtropical climate. 
We always get a different image of Canada.


Gr,

Gerrit.

*Palm trees here have a life expectancy of 5 months....


----------



## Las Palmas Norte

Well Gerrit, this region occupies probably less than .0001% of what the rest of Canada would experience in winters. The extreme outer coastal regions along the Pacific seldom see much frost and snow is ephemeral. 
FYI ... there are palm growers in Netherlands too. I've conversed with them via certain enthusiasts websites. 

Here's a few more, although not typical it does show what is capable. These from my and a fellow enthusiasts garden.

Cheers, Barrie.


----------



## thrawn86

The anticipation...............


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Las Palmas Norte said:


> Well Gerrit, this region occupies probably less than .0001% of what the rest of Canada would experience in winters. The extreme outer coastal regions along the Pacific seldom see much frost and snow is ephemeral.
> FYI ... there are palm growers in Netherlands too. I've conversed with them via certain enthusiasts websites.
> 
> Here's a few more, although not typical it does show what is capable. These from my and a fellow enthusiasts garden.
> 
> Cheers, Barrie.



Possibly, in the far south west where the climate is milder.
I do know people around here who have palm trees in the garden but in the winter they're carted off into the green house.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## GIBSON67

Two of my grand children...Easter!





And me and my other grandson...earlier in March! Of course, my wife took this picture.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

GIBSON67 said:


> Two of my grand children...Easter!
> 
> View attachment 13368
> 
> 
> 
> And me and my other grandson...earlier in March! Of course, my wife took this picture.
> 
> View attachment 13369



That mill looks Dutch style to me.
Much like the ones here in the region.
It is not much known but the region where I live, Twente, has the largest amount and density of mills in the Netherlands 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## GIBSON67

You'll have to guess where that one is located...we happened on it by accident but it was very fasinating! We did not get to tour it, though.


----------



## poeman33

Las Palmas Norte said:


> Well Gerrit, this region occupies probably less than .0001% of what the rest of Canada would experience in winters. The extreme outer coastal regions along the Pacific seldom see much frost and snow is ephemeral.
> FYI ... there are palm growers in Netherlands too. I've conversed with them via certain enthusiasts websites.
> 
> Here's a few more, although not typical it does show what is capable. These from my and a fellow enthusiasts garden.
> 
> Cheers, Barrie.



I've known a few people from Vancouver and the Netherlands. They grew something else other than palms though. 

It's nice here today finally...but in the Canadian prairies they are getting buried in snow again!


----------



## CaptainZero

I don't think I've shared this one before. Here is a shot of downtown Minneapolis I took last fall.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

GIBSON67 said:


> You'll have to guess where that one is located...we happened on it by accident but it was very fasinating! We did not get to tour it, though.



LOL, nah, wouldn't know.
It is a Dutch model but the mills here of that model normally have reed roofs.
I suppose it's a replica or something built by emigrants with local materials.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## GIBSON67

It's in a suburb of Chicago!

And wow CaptainZ that is postcard worthy!


----------



## CaptainZero

GIBSON67 said:


> It's in a suburb of Chicago!
> 
> And wow CaptainZ that is postcard worthy!



Thanks! There are some reflections because I took it through a window, but over all I like it.


----------



## GIBSON67

Yes, I see them now that you point them out...very cool still!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

GIBSON67 said:


> It's in a suburb of Chicago!
> 
> And wow CaptainZ that is postcard worthy!



Ah, Chicago is Michigan isn't it?

That makes sense then 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## GIBSON67

Actually, Chicago Illinois. It was brought over from Holland and was used during WW1, I believe. Renovated and modernized for the time...


Fabyan Windmill


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Interesting. There's this old stander mill just south of town.
I've often thought of making pictures there. Never got to it.
Maybe on thursday.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

The filthy side of King's day...






And you honestly don't want to know what that fountain smells like now.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## CaptainZero

No I don't. Is that your bike?


----------



## Las Palmas Norte

... or your empties? 

Cheers, Barrie.


----------



## Nairbr

Recent trips to Malaysia for the F1 GP and MotoGP


----------



## Blokkadeleider

CaptainZero said:


> No I don't. Is that your bike?





Las Palmas Norte said:


> ... or your empties?
> 
> Cheers, Barrie.



Neither 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

One of many stickers in the neighbourhood/region dedicated to the local heroes. 
This one is just around the corner here...
FC Twente and Schalke 04, as football shouldn't always be about fighting 






Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## thrawn86

Blokkadeleider said:


> The filthy side of King's day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you honestly don't want to know what that fountain smells like now.
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



That has to be the monument to these guys:


----------



## Blokkadeleider

thrawn86 said:


> That has to be the monument to these guys:





In fact it is dedicated to the gossiping farm women coming into town for the market. 
It is located close to the former western town gate.

Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Went to a small celebration at a friend's new house in Oatmöske


Arrived in the last rays of sunlight and made a few pictures of course.





And a small detour over the "Kuiperberg", a for dutch standards high hill, on which' northern slope the town is built.
This is the Jewish cemetery on the summit.






Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Going for a walk as the weather is pleasantly un-cold and sunny. 

Cherry blossom and graffiti...












Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

This evening during a walk past the railway station. Bit of chaos in the bike stands...






Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## StratoMarshall

Here's my entry. Taken with a cheap $40 camera on the Skyline Drive of the Blue Ridge Parkway in Virginia!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

StratoMarshall said:


> Here's my entry. Taken with a cheap $40 camera on the Skyline Drive of the Blue Ridge Parkway in Virginia!



Good shot nonetheless.
It's not so much what you hold but how you hold it 


Gr,

Gerrit.

*Freely quoted after Stefan Schipper, one of the best photographers in NL.


----------



## StratoMarshall

Thanks!


----------



## Micky

Drove the Parkway in April.
You guys got some beautiful territory there...


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Yesterday I was in DU-Rheinhausen, Germany visiting relatives.

Had a walk to the railway bridge over the Rhine.

I had never been at that specific bridge before and saw a couple of interesting things on the way too.

A WWII bomb shelter/Flak tower at the Hochfelderstraße.
This is in close vicinity to the former Krupp steel mills.







The Duisburg-Hochfelder railwaybridge

The castle-like structure is the last remnant of the old bridge built in 1873.







Graffiti underneath the "new" bridge (it is still from 1926)







On the way back I drove past the old Citadel of Wesel.
Wesel was hit hard in the war but the English, being most inaccurate bombers, only managed to completely eradicate the old town centre and leave the defences in tact.












Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Las Palmas Norte

Man that Europe is old compared to the Pacific Northwest. The oldest thing I know of around here is the Nanaimo Bastion built in the mid 19th century. Bastion (Nanaimo) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Cheers, Barrie.


----------



## Feeling Supersonic

Doesn't "Iche Liebe Dich" mean, I love dick?

Not that I'm an expert on that phrase..


----------



## SmokeyDopey




----------



## Blokkadeleider

SmokeyDopey said:


>



Is that 420 or saw dust?
Beautiful shot too.

 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

Smokey's figured out how to get 2 "likes" from the same person for the same post...I gave you a "like" for that photo in your thread earlier, lol.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

_'Smokey'_ guitar


----------



## Far Rider

Pictures from our favorite state: Colorado

Sunrise from our back deck:






Afternoon thunderstorms brewing:






A lone tree on Wolf Creek Pass:






Treasure Falls:






The Ice Caves.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Couple of old pics from a trip to Duisburg, Germany.

A field near Rheinberg, Germany. Just over the Rhine from Wesel.






View from my niece's balcony close to the inner city of Duisburg.
Many buildings in this part of the city survived the war as they were close to the old factories.






St Peter's church in DU-Rheinhausen.
Weird building full of freemason's symbols. Both in- and outside.
Next time I go there I'll try to get some pictures of that.






Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Sometimes you look aside and need to click too...






Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## CaptainZero

Blokkadeleider said:


> Sometimes you look aside and need to click too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



This one is really cool. It's too bad there isn't something more interesting at the end of it that two parked cars.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

CaptainZero said:


> This one is really cool. It's too bad there isn't something more interesting at the end of it that two parked cars.



Until recently there was only a dark wall of one of the Stork diesel factories and the sun never shone through like that.
This is the Netherlands however and nothing is ever quite perfect 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Blokkadeleider said:


> Until recently there was only a dark wall of one of the Stork diesel factories and the sun never shone through like that.
> This is the Netherlands however and nothing is ever quite perfect
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



Except the famous coffee shops. Those sound perfect.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

SmokeyDopey said:


> Except the famous coffee shops. Those sound perfect.



Those are major blots. Imperfection is too small a word 


Gr,

Gerrit.

*There are so many better things in this country...


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Well Smokey, just for you, I'll go to the "Emmaweg" tonight, our ghetto, make a pic of that street in this town with all the coffee shops, cheap brothels, turkish supermarkets and sinister pubs.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Sounds like good weekend!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

SmokeyDopey said:


> Sounds like good weekend!



If it ever happens that you get to play this town (and I hope so) I'll show you around.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Well... for SmokeyDopey.

One of many dark sides of my hometown, Hengelo
The Emmaweg, from the right, Club Romance (guess what you can do there?)
Then Moby Dick, for your "green" pleasure.
Emma's, stupid pub/pool place with a "dark" audience
Then... ohlala, another coffee shop, Happy Days.
After that Radio Nachtegaal (Nightingale) which is probably the oldest electronics store in town.
Then a very "brown" pub.
Etc... Out of sight further down the road you'd also find a fine rock pub by the name of St. Louis, another two coffeeshops, one of them is called Green Valley (I believe), two Turkish supermarkets, a Mexican restaurant etc...

Oh, to the far left there's an antiques dealer...







Gr,

Gerrit.

*But if anyone is interested in that green shit and needs a good place to go I'd drag them over to Rokade a couple of blocks away from there as it is run by decent people, not criminals.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Tonight was the "Nacht van Hengelo" (Hengelo Night)
This is one huge party, traditionally starting off with bicycle race, followed by an enormous party all through town.
Left early. The later it gets, the uglier.
Unfortunately (or fortunately) this year I ended up in the techno party on the market square.
The "music" was horrendous. Luckily King Alcohol and a couple of nice girls made it all bearable 












Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

It's so pleasantly sunny these days. Not too warm and a stiff northern wind.
Walked to the watertower and FBK complex yesterday...
This is just a few hundred yards from my house.



















And today during the lunch break a little walk in the Enschede town center

The "Belgian" pub. (Including the obligatory silly situation)







And the line of trees along the town hall...







Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## IbanezMark

Great photos. So vibrant!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

IbanezMark said:


> Great photos. So vibrant!



Thanks man. Nature helped a little. The sunlight here in early June is so clear together with all that fresh green. 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## poeman33

So it looks like if I ever visit the Netherlands I need a Dutch-English dictionary...and a colour code chart  Brown and greens and differents greens


----------



## Blokkadeleider

poeman33 said:


> So it looks like if I ever visit the Netherlands I need a Dutch-English dictionary...and a colour code chart  Brown and greens and differents greens



Yep, green and brown. You picked the most important colours there 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Bike parts.
Need to get my bike ready for the trip ahead.
3 weeks of Germany and Denmark 






Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## joshatatlasstands

learning to play with colors here. I'm so green with photo editing it's pathetic


----------



## Blokkadeleider

joshatatlasstands said:


> learning to play with colors here. I'm so green with photo editing it's pathetic



It looks actually natural.
If you want to give it some extra there are things to make it brighter.
I like the exposure settings in Photoshop a lot.
Just ever so little... will add some brightness.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## joshatatlasstands

it is actually quite different from the original, which I am liking more than the edited one...thanks for the good vibes


----------



## Goosey

I borrow my Dad's DSLR from time to time and like to try and capture moments. I'm heading to Melbourne for a few days this week so i'll be photographing all the older buildings and street culture. 
Here's an abandoned house in my town:




And my Land Rover Discovery (taken with iPhone). I quite enjoy 4wd photography.


----------



## hamstercaster

Here is one I took from inside the house. The Hawk was pursuing a bird that crashed in my patio door. It stayed there watching the dead bird and me for a few minutes before it dove for the bird and flew off.


----------



## poeman33

We all want to be in this birds seat apparently



.


----------



## CaptainZero

Here are a few I took on the fourth. A Common Loon, and a sunset (boring) over our lake. I used an in camera HDR for the sunset.


----------



## CaptainZero

poeman33 said:


> We all want to be in this birds seat apparently
> 
> 
> 
> .



Cat bird right?


----------



## CaptainZero

In Oshkosh for the airshow this weekend.


----------



## vintagevoltage351

That last photo is fukin unreal!


----------



## SmokeyDopey




----------



## MartyStrat54

Recent shot with a digital Nikon.





My cheap HP camera. These are called "Naked Ladies."


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Smokey, is that your build, finished? Looks good, the neck looks fat...

How do you like it?

Would love to hear some sound samples.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Dogs of Doom said:


> Smokey, is that your build, finished? Looks good, the neck looks fat...
> 
> How do you like it?
> 
> Would love to hear some sound samples.


Thank you!
I love it! Yes, it is nice and fat 
It's not QUITE finished... As you can see it has volume and tone controls for 2 pickups but it only has one. But it can be used, so I am using it. I'll get the other pickup eventually.

I'm filming some angles of the guitar, I'll record some audio and I'll post it later on


----------



## CaptainZero

Through Dec 2nd, you can get Photoshop and Lightroom for $9.95/mo. Free upgrades when they have new versions too.

Download Photoshop CC by joining Creative Cloud today | Adobe Photoshop CC


----------



## Ghostman

SmokeyDopey said:


>



That is the exact same look my long gone Washburn MG had. Mahogany body, very light fret board. What wood is that fretboard? I wanted to say that my washburn used Rosewood, but the color was WAY too light.

Killer looking build Smokey!


----------



## CaptainZero

Ghostman said:


> Killer looking build Smokey!



I'll say! And it looks awesome on that old chair too.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Let's necropost this one into life again with an unholy trinity...

Race!





Sinterklaas intocht Hengelo 2013 by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Politics!





Genoeg is genoeg! PVV Demo 21/9/2013 Den Haag by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Religion!





St. Lambertusbasiliek, Hengelo by blokkadeleider, on ipernity

Or in short: The Netherlands.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## blues_n_cues

partial family shots-









late night session w/ mood lighting-





sunrise down on the farm









got vintage? it's all vintage 
Greg Martin,local gig.


----------



## Ghostman




----------



## Ghostman




----------



## Ghostman




----------



## HOT TUBES 70

Candle lake , Saskatchewan , Canada


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Coming home from work just 70 minutes ago...
FC Twente's stadium, the Grolsch Veste.




Grolsch Veste, Enschede par blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Far Rider

There is a Jeep under there.






Winter sucks!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Far Rider said:


> There is a Jeep under there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winter sucks!



It was about 60F and sunny today...
I remember winter, I think the last one was last year.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

This is the time of year that the papists endulge in Carnival.
Over here that looks like this.
On friday there's always the lights parade.
My town hosts the largest north of the rivers in the Netherlands.

Lets start with a photo that gives and excellent description of my hometown.
"Gek en ontspoord" means "Crazy and deranged"




Twentse Lichtparade carnaval 2014, Hengelo by blokkadeleider, on ipernity




Twentse Lichtparade carnaval 2014, Hengelo by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


This afternoon I went to nearby Oldenzaal which hosts the biggest carnival parade north of the Rhine. Beautiful sunny weather. No need to wear a coat or anything albeit a bit windy 





St. Plechelmusbasiliek Oldenzaal by blokkadeleider, on ipernity




Carnavalsoptocht Oldenzaal 2014 by blokkadeleider, on ipernity




Carnavalsoptocht Oldenzaal 2014 by blokkadeleider, on ipernity




Carnavalsoptocht Oldenzaal 2014 by blokkadeleider, on ipernity




Carnavalsoptocht Oldenzaal 2014 by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## 66 galaxie

^^Cool stuff as always Gerrit


----------



## Blokkadeleider

66 galaxie said:


> ^^Cool stuff as always Gerrit



Thank you.
There will be more coming up over the coming days. The crazy little things. Portraits and stuff 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Far Rider

> Lets start with a photo that gives and excellent description of my hometown.
> "Gek en ontspoord" means "Crazy and deranged"



Nathanville?


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Far Rider said:


> Nathanville?



Not at all.
If someone like that is born here, we put them up for adoption in the furthest away place we can imagine. Mostly Australia 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Mr Jones




----------



## poeman33

Mr Jones said:


>



umm...wouldn't that make you a little nervous if there were vultures hanging around you suddenly?


----------



## Jethro Rocker

I'll start with some standard boring landscapes! Some from old scanned slides.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Some cool extra close macro shots. Frost, a DVD-RAM disc and water bubble 'planets' on a glass...


----------



## CaptainZero

Here are a few from last nights moon


----------



## Redstone

There was a great shot of the moon between two grey clouds tonight, but my camera had no charge and I missed it.

I don't know much about photography, I just point my camera and take pictures and sometimes they turn out ok. Here are a few I took a few years ago.


----------



## CaptainZero

Redstone said:


> There was a great shot of the moon between two grey clouds tonight, but my camera had no charge and I missed it.
> 
> I don't know much about photography, I just point my camera and take pictures and sometimes they turn out ok. Here are a few I took a few years ago.



I like this one.


----------



## StratoMarshall

Taken with a cheap $40 cam!

_Lambeth Field, University of Virginia, Charlottesville, VA._


----------



## Mr Jones




----------



## Blokkadeleider

My turn again? 

Easter in Twente.
No better place to celebrate than in the ancient town of Oatmörsken (founded by the Germanic leader Odomarus in 126 AD)

Here's one of a group of sculptures in Engels' tuin. A "Wit Wief"





Wit wief! by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Lady Engels' little house.
She left the house and garden to the town of Oatmörsken when she died at the end of the 19th century but declared at her death bed that she'd come back in 100 years and if things weren't kept well... beware!





Engels' tuin, Ootmarsum by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


More from Engels' Tuin
It's especially beautiful in low sun in the spring when the leaves on the trees are still thin.





Engels' tuin, Ootmarsum by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The Dutch-Reformed church built during Napoleon's time.
First time I managed to get a halfway decent shot at it.
Difficult in those narrow streets...





Nederlands Hervormde kerk, Ootmarsum by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The "Poaskeerls" (easter men) approaching the "Boake" before setting it alight.





Poaskeerls by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


And this is the real Easter, pure and simple. Welcoming the Goddess of Spring.





Paasvuur by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Hahahahahahaha




----------



## Hahahahahahaha




----------



## Blokkadeleider

Today was one of those days.
The sun does not always shine here.

On the way from work while going into cover from rain, lightning and thunder... had to get my rain suit on.





Wet... by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


About halfway home, looking back...
Now my poor German friends will have to put up with the rain.





And bye... by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


By the time I was home, had a shower and diner... more to come!





Encore! by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


And after that the golden sky... as promised by Gerry and the Pacemakers 





After the storm by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


And looking down the street the other way, the road to Asgard.





Bifrost by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


That is what English weather looks like in the Netherlands 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## CaptainZero

Well, I'm in St Louis for a few days. Here are a few pics from day one.


----------



## CaptainZero

One more, from the top of the Arch. It's the Cardinals stadium.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Here's an image I took a long time ago, won me an international award.


----------



## CaptainZero

Dogs of Doom said:


> Here's an image I took a long time ago, won me an international award.



That's really nice. Love the blur!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Thanks, I wish my film scanner worked w/ win7... (& if I could find that film)

Nice shots of St Louis, wish I could travel around there...

Here's another shot from the same area, I used to go there all the time & shoot. (make sure to watch it for a minute)






...


----------



## CaptainZero

Dogs of Doom said:


> Thanks, I wish my film scanner worked w/ win7... (& if I could find that film)
> 
> Nice shots of St Louis, wish I could travel around there...
> 
> Here's another shot from the same area, I used to go there all the time & shoot. (make sure to watch it for a minute)
> 
> ...



That's cool too. Never thought of trying that. It's cool what's possible now that everything s digital!


----------



## Bear R.

MoJo our Akita..2011 pro 1107 NOS Fender Strat,and my Baby's flowers for our 3 yr aniv.a couple yrs back now..God Bless...Barry.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Our town hall on election day.





Gemeentehuis Hengelo by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The liberation monument in front of the townhall





Liberation monument Hengelo by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The old Enschede police station. It's just around the corner from where I work.





Pliesieburo Eanske. by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


And this is in my street. Mr Ice Cream Man!





Ice Cream Man by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Lo-Tek

well, not very good photos but.... Spring has arrived and the morels are popping up. Soaked some overnight for steak dinner today. hehe, hope I don't die. Found a tiny bit of wild asparagus too. Gonna look more later.


----------



## Mr Jones

poison dart frog , about the size of a quarter ,


----------



## Hahahahahahaha

View attachment 17857
View attachment 17856


----------



## poeman33

Mr Jones said:


> So what part do the wings come from?


----------



## poeman33

Here are a few from last weekend. It is an artists retreat. I play on Friday and Saturday nights. Most of the artists are my age. So you put artists, booze, and most of them being there alone...and you'll know why I have no pictures of people. It was a good time. I won't upset our younger members by talking about being groped by middle aged women when I was playing . Of course I'm middle aged too I guess (if I live to be 110)

And for the first one...anyone but me notice anything unusual?


----------



## Mr Jones

Osprey , and babies .


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Yesterday, early in the evening, I came back from my 3 week cycling trip to Germany/Denmark.
I'll post some boring pics of Northern Germany and Jutland 

Early on the second morning while being annoyed with stinky noisy 4-wheeled vehicles I stumbled onto something classy which I think is a late 30's Buick Special Coupe.
Some cars do have a right to exist 





Buick by blokkadeleider, on ipernity




Buick by blokkadeleider, on ipernity




Buick by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The tiny hamlet of Bruch has this lovely little church dating from about 1235.
The St. Nikolai...
It's somewhere in the marshes along a small road and hidden behind a few farmhouses.
Things you don't see from a car.





St Nikolaikirche, Bruch by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Typical Northern-German landscape, green and wind turbines.





Windmills near Volkmarst by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The hanging ferry at over the Oste at Osten.





Osten by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


While sitting on the terrace having Kaffee und Kuchen at the old market place in Glückstadt.





Glückstadt by blokkadeleider, on ipernity



Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

Just beautiful! I have to get back to Europe someday. Good to have you back Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

DirtySteve said:


> Just beautiful! I have to get back to Europe someday. Good to have you back Gerrit.



Thanks! It was a great trip. Except for the winds which were less than favourable... Still arrived a lot earlier than planned at the usual places.
10 days of cycling, 2 days of wind in the flank, once in the back. Everything else was head wind, not a moderate one either. At least the weather was sunny but cool.

More to come. I'll post a couple of pics a day 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

And so the trip continues...

After a one day stay one the Elbe banks at Kollmar near Glückstadt it was off to Haddeby/Schleswig.
Haddeby is better known as Haithabu and an important trade center for northern Europe in the dark ages.

Cattle grazes there now but once the entire plane was full of little houses as shown below.
Ships going in and out with many riches, funded with the loot from English monasteries :bgrin.
It also had a large bullwark around it manned with grim vikings to fend of bands of plunderers.
The remnant of that can be seen in the background where those oaks stand. 

This was the Rotterdam or Shanghai of it's time. Then it was places like Haithabu and Birka.





Moooooooh! by blokkadeleider, on ipernity




Haithabu by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The modern town of Schleswig seen from across the Schlei, early in the morning





Schleswig by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Crossing the border into Denmark at Kruså, north of Flensburg.





Crossing the border by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Haderslev's historical center. Lovely little town.





Haderslev by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The old church of Jelling. Right next to it are the Jelling runestones and the king's gravemounds.





Jelling church by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

I wasn't done yet 

All of this is in Jutland, Denmark.
Hampen Sø along route 13, a place where I always like to take a break.





Hampen Sø by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


About 12 KM before Viborg along that same route 13 another place where I like to take a break.





Along road #13 about 12 KM before Viborg by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


A mural in Viborg. This time there was no van parked to the side and I could take a picture...





Valkyrie mural in Viborg, Nørremøllevej by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Destination! 7 full days of doing NOTHING ahead 
Vammen Camping for anyone who wants to know or needs a place to relax.





Destination reached! by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


View from Pejsestuen at the campsite...
This is where I like to sit and read.





View at Tjele Langsø by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Grilling pølser on the first evening! Love that.
These are sausages. In fact a modified Thüringer. 





Harm-Wulf explains grilling pølser par blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

so when you go on your bike trip, do you go to mainly a familiar route?


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Dogs of Doom said:


> so when you go on your bike trip, do you go to mainly a familiar route?



When going north to Denmark I'll generally take one of 4 or a combination.
In all cases I do have a map with me but don't use it.
I've been going up by bicyle since 1995 so I know the ways.
I do have a preference to stay at certain places and places to eat, etc... because they're good.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## CaptainZero

Haven't been on the forum for a while.  Busy summer. Hope to have more time for this and practicing. 

Here are a few fireworks pics I took this weekend.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

A little post while watching a fantastic football match! (Yep, really enjoying seeing my German brothers rip Brazil!)

Smoking eel in the fire hall at Vammen Campsite...





Smoking eel by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Freshly smoked eel from the lake!





Freshly smoked eel by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The cat comes and says hi.
She was adopted by the campsite in 2010 and I remember how he came begging at tents and caravan.
She's still partial to the people that fed her at the time, including me.





Says hi by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Evening light outside the main building:





Evening light by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Along the (dirt) road to the village...





Field by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


At Tjele Langsø...





Tjele Langsø by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.

*Yes, more to come. Just like hopefully more goals from Deutschland!


----------



## Mr Jones

Baby ospreys , 2 weeks later .


----------



## CaptainZero

Damnit. Now I want a drone...

Fireworks filmed with a drone - YouTube


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Blokkadeleider said:


> A little post while watching a fantastic football match! (Yep, really enjoying seeing my German brothers rip Brazil!)
> 
> Along the (dirt) road to the village...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Field by blokkadeleider, on ipernity
> 
> 
> Gerrit.
> 
> *Yes, more to come. Just like hopefully more goals from Deutschland!


I really like that one!


Here have a beer!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eG93tlj_Mt4]German Beer Crushes Brazilian Cocktail | Bier Schlägt Cocktail | VIDEO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Thanks all!

Lagging behind...

In Vammen, Denmark there's a lot to do if you want to and nothing if you don't feel like it.

It's the cat again, sleeping in the sunlight. She likes that.





Sleeping in the sun b y blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The evening of June 23rd is Sct. Hans Aften and this is accompanied by a bonfire, grill and beer. And a witch to burn!
Witches traditionally wore headscarves and a quick look in European city streets will prove this is still true 





The witch by blokkadeleider, on ipernity




Sct. Hans fire by blokkadeleider, on ipernity




Sct. Hans fire by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Of course the next morning at about 4:15 AM I got that urge and had to go for a wee. (I had "a few" beers)
After sticking my head oout of the tent I obviously had to grab my camera and walk down to the lake too, half naked with only 3C above zero.
This mist over the lake is called "The Lady of the lake's wedding procession".





Tjele Langsø by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Reflection of the unrisen sun in high clouds





Tjele Langsø by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## mtm105




----------



## Blokkadeleider

Well... still not done 
It was a 3 week trip of which 7 full days were spent in Vammen, Denmark.

Here's that cold but beautiful Sct. Hans morning again...





Tjele Langsø, Golden Dawn by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Many showers came near to disappear. So did this one. Once over the lake it simply dissolved.





Dark clouds by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


In the end the wind would drop and leave the lake as a mirror.





Tjele Langsø by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


About 16 km away is the town of Viborg.
Around the medieval town centre are other old neighbourhood, quiet streets and looking rather pretty.





Viborg, Sct. Mogens Gade by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Viborg Cathedral





Viborg Domkirke by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Little yards between the houses which tend to look completely different from the streets themselves...





Viborg, Sct. Hans Gade by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

And still up north...

More from Viborg. Over the door of the Mogenshus.





Mogenshus, Viborg by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


This is a sign which says "Kom sikkert hjem" or rather, come home safely.
However for a Dutchman and especially an easterner like me it reads "kom sjikker thuis" or rather, come home pissdrunk. ("Sjikker" in Dutch is a loanword from Hebrew and yes, that too means "drunk") 





Kom sjikker thuis! by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Another one from Tjele Langsø...





Tjele Langsø by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


First day on the road back home, around 13:00 hours.
A big rain and thunderstorm front coming in from the south.
95 KM of wet weather still to go.





Rain and thunder... by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Skateparks exist in Denmark too, here's one in Haderslev,





Skatepark in Haderslev by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


And finally over the border back into Germany. Exiting the town of Flensburg (beautiful place, worth a visit)





Flensburg by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Mr Jones




----------



## Ghostman

Finally made it to my favorite Club's game this past weekend. Seattle Sounders FC.

What a night it turned out to be:






As the night progressed:






And the Stadium in perfect sunset colors in Panoramic:


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Back to the fun stuff...

A central European delicacy called Mohnkuchen. (Based on poppy seeds)
It's hard to get a good one these days but a small place along the old road from Schleswig to Flensburg called Kiek-In has a delicious self-baked one. The best I know.
I always make a stop there.
Yep, I took a bit already so the tip was off 





Mohnkuchen by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gottorf castle in Schleswig. These days it's an art museum and worth visiting.





Schloß Gottorf, Schleswig by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Of course Dutchmen with cameras should not be allowed on the grounds of the castle :bgrin





Schloß Gottorf, Schleswig by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Odins in Schleswig. A great restaurant with friendly service (like most places in Germany)
Opposite the road is Odins enemy, Ansgar's church. Ansgar christened the North and Scandinavia.





Odins in Haddeby by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Sunset over Schleswig and the Schlei. Seen from Haddeby.





Schleswig sunset by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


A little passage in the old town of Rendsburg.





A passage in Rendsburg by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

A beautiful sunday morning in Moin-Moin-land (Schleswig-Holstein)
Disturbed by a rather big ship...





Nord-Ostseekanal by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The harbour of Glückstadt.





Glückstadt Hafen by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Along the dyke, Elbe cycle route.
Very close to one of my favorite spots in this world, Kollmar, along with Vammen in Denmark, the Golden Valley in Herefordshire, England and my native Twente.





Kollmar Bielenberg by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


After sunset in Kollmar.





Kollmar, after dark by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


On the dyke in Kollmar along the Elbe river.





Kollmar - Stadtteil MÈÈÈÈH by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The harbour of Kollmar during high tide.
This is close to the North Sea and the tidal difference is between 3 and 4 meters. Hence the strong sea defenses.





Kollmar Hafen by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Ghostman

We took a long hike yesterday in our new area. The hike was long. Way longer than we expected and much more difficult than we anticipated. 

The easiest parts of the trail:






What we found at the top:


----------



## Mr Jones




----------



## Mr Jones

Baby osprey , not a baby anymore , out of the nest , and hunting .


----------



## Blokkadeleider

I have more holiday pics to come but... little break.

Today I went to the archives in the town of Delden 7 km away from home.
This is my mom's birthplace and I have deep roots in that little town.

Had this weird experience...

I was looking for specific traces of one of my ancestors. One I never managed to track down.
Guy pops up with a wife, three daughters and a stepdaughter in 1681 and nothing else, no mention of where he came from except that he had enough funds to purchase citizenship and seemed to be closely related to one of the larger noble families in the general Dutch and Westphalian areas.

I went through all the indices. Not only the ones from Delden, Goor and Ootmarsum but also the unlikely places. Nothing... frustrating.

In a last attempt I picked up the (non-indexed) "Lidmatenboek" for Delden and opened it up.
A thick old handwritten book which has all the congregation members listed and dates and lo and behold! I opened it at the exact right page rightaway! The page for Pentecoste 1679.
And it mentioned the place he came from. it is Amsterdam it seems (my life just broke down, I hate Amsterdam!  )

Anyway... First mentioned in 1036 AD Delden got its town rights in 1333.

First I bumped into the little reformed church (it's a home now and actually for sale)
A fairly modern building for Delden standards 





Gereformeerde Kerk Delden by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Then on to the old Blasius church.
The oldest parts date from the early 12th century (the year mentioned is 1118) constructed in the typical Bentheim Sandstone only found in this area.
I went in... my ancestors came here for many many centuries, both before and after the reformation (when the papists were chased out/exterminated)


First a picture of the outside from last year so you have an idea what this building looks like...





Oude Blasiuskerk, Delden by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Inside, look up. In the 1980's during restaurations these painting dating from the early 15th century popped up. They are exceptional as no other authentic frescos from this period in this region survived the iconoclasts.

The last Judgement.





Oude Blasiuskerk Delden by blokkadeleider, on ipernity





Oude Blasiuskerk Delden by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


And some Johannes Vermeer lighting... old Dutch windows and sunlight.





Oude Blasiuskerk Delden by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Some more "other" stuff.

From a nice riot against an NVU march in 2011 (first nazi march in our parts since 1945, also likely the last one for many years to come)





Riot! by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The great Jan Pietersz. Coen.
Founder of Batavia, coloniser of Indonesia. (or rather, the Dutch East-Indies) defeater of the English, the Portuguese and just about anyone in his path. A man who brought us great riches.
His motto: "Do not despair! Do not spare your enemies! God is on your side!"





Dispereert niet! by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The lock in the Twente canal, just a few hundred yards from my home





Sluis Hengelo by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The Syrian-Orthodox church in my town.
This is their new building. They first had their church in an old school building in the town center which was the first Syrian-Orthodox church in the Netherlands back in the late 70's.





Heilige Mariakerk van de Syrisch Orthoxen van Antiochië, Hengelo by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


My neighbour's Cuda... clip to come!





1970 Cuda by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## 66 galaxie

Great stuff Gerrit


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Today I made a trip with a bit of a mystical side to it.

I went to the village of Azelo and it's surrounding area.
It also is the site of a former boarding school. I was a pupil there so that makes me an ex-Azeloër 

Azelo is a bit of an odd place.
The name is derived from Aze and Lo meaning Aesir and high ground wood.
So this is the high forest of the Aesir (the Germanic Gods)
It is odd in that sense that contrary to other ancient holy places no church or episcopal structure was erected there during the period of Christianization.

This first bit is my ride to Hell :bgrin
It's not wht you'd think it to be. Hell was just the afterlife and not the place of eternal suffering.

This is the forest called Bornscheveld inbetween Hengelo, Borne and Delden.





The road to Hell by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


This is Hell! Hellecaterveld. The name is made of of "Helle" (Heilig Loo or rather, Holy Wood) and "Cate" which is a farmhouse. The name changed over the course of 1600 years to be named after the nearest farmhouse.





Hellecaterveld by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


This too is Hellecaterveld. Note the treeroots pointing up, as above so below, in the underworld or hereafter.
It's still a ritual place.





Hellecaterveld by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Fast forward to the boarding school I went to. It was run by the Marist-Brothers.
A fine school. Unfortunately in the early 90's it was turned into a refugee shelter.
This building was the group 4 recreation building.





Azelo by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The entrance with the painted wall reliefs in the top. At least that was in tact.
The white bit in the corner used to be Brother Paul's office. He was the conciërge.





Azelo by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


And this is the pond in front of the entrance.
The water is incredibly muddy as I can tell you from experience, having been thrown in many times :bgrin





Azelo by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Tomorrow I'll show you guys what the real Asgard itself looks like 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Mr Jones

Atlantic city N.J.


----------



## Mr Jones




----------



## Mr Jones




----------



## Ghostman

This was by far the best hike we've done so far this year....

Tolmie Peak Lookout - Mt. Rainier






The lake at the bottom of the peak was crystal clear!











And the Lake at the trailhead was just as clear. Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Mr Jones




----------



## CaptainZero

A few sky shots from the cabin.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

I'm late and busy but... 


According to legends this is the place considered Asgard locally. Just outside of a hamlet called Azelo.
The shape of the fields shows this must once have been a fairly large stronghold.





Asgoard by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Very nearby is the boarding school I went to.
Later it became a refugee home. Now it is nearly empty with just a guard staying to keep out squatters.





Azelo by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


This is the Lonnekermolen in the nearby village of Lonneker.





Lonnekermolen by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


70 million years ago this was the North Sea coast. 
Waves washed against these cliffs.
Now it is 160 km inland and 68 meter above current sea level.

It was also a place of worship and sacrifice to the Germanic Goddess of fertility. 
When christianity came to these parts it was changed into a place for executions.
People were hung here. (Anyone else think "IS" here?)

Isterberg means Easter Mountain. (Any slight raise in the landscape here is called a mountain, not a hill)





Siebenschläfer, Isterberg by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


I come past this area every morning on the way to work.
It is a water retention area. Sometimes, just before sunset it is actually beautiful.





Retentiegebied Kristalbad by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Delden market square...





Markt Delden by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Inside the St. Victor Cathedral in the German town of Xanten.
Badly damaged during bombardments in the war and beautifully restored.





St. Victor Dom Xanten by blokkadeleider, on ipernity



Cooling down just after rehearsal, my rig...





My rig... by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Lo-Tek

a few snapshots from a recent road trip to Lake Superior


----------



## CaptainZero

Lo-Tek said:


> a few snapshots from a recent road trip to Lake Superior



Where'd you go on Superior? I'm usually in Duluth a few times a year. Actually that's whe those fireworks pics were taken.


----------



## Lo-Tek

CaptainZero said:


> Where'd you go on Superior? I'm usually in Duluth a few times a year. Actually that's whe those fireworks pics were taken.



We were around Grand Marais (Mi.). Did a tiny bit of hiking in the Pictured Rocks Nat. Lakeshore but they don't allow dogs so mostly we camped in state or national forest land. It only rained once but it was a cold few days...into the thirties at night a few times. I think I'm getting too old for tent camping.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

A few...

The fun fair in the Hengelo inner city (that's my hometown)





Kermis Hengelo 2014 by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The Kruppsee in Duisburg-Rheinhausen.





Kruppsee DU-Rheinhausen by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Setting sun over the IJssel river just outside the village Wijhe. Just a few hundred yards from our rehearsal room.
The IJssel is the western border of the province. To the west live only uncivilized barbarians without any culture.





The IJssel outside Wijhe by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


One of Infected Rain's guitarists.
Really fun and good industrial/nu-metal bands from Moldova.





Infected Rain @ Lucky Rijssen 03/10/2014 by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The F35 bicycle highway couple of days ago.
The mornings are growing darker again.
It had rained just an hour before too.





The mornings are getting darker by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## CaptainZero

Went to a state park the other day.


----------



## Jaymz E

I have 2 cool Scenic pics of the State where I live, in my Albums on my visitor page.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Most boring of boring shots!
This is our rehearsal room...





Ready to rumble... by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Here are some shots taken in ny neighbourhood





Esrein, Hengelo by blokkadeleider, on ipernity




Stelplaats Hengelo by blokkadeleider, on ipernity




Industriestraat Hengelo by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Eddie's toilet seat at Kaj's Guitarstore in Enschede...





Spiderman and Eddie's toilet seat by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The harbour of Enschede





Haven Enschede by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Mr Jones

Cranberry bog , they flood them to pic the berries .


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Ok, I've been busy doing mostly other things.
Two weeks ago I was on a cycling trip and long weekend in Duisburg.
Here are some pics:


10 km from home on the Rutbeekweg. A secundary road which leads to the German border.





Rutbeekweg by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The war memorial in Vreden, Germany, just a few miles over the German border.





War memorial Vreden by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The castle of Raesfeld. 





Schloß Raesfeld by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


One of the old water mills in Schermbeck. 





Watermill Schermbeck by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Crossing the river Lippe between Schermbeck and Gahlen. This is getting close to the Ruhrgebiet.





Crossing the Lippe by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Wesel-Datteln-Kanal between Gahlen and Hünxe.





Wesel-Datteln-Kanal by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The river Rhine from the Brücke der Solidarität (bridge of solidarity) in Duisburg





The Rhine, Duisburg Rheinhausen by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The Duisburg railway station. It was very quiet as there was a railway strike.





Duisburg Hbf by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gerardus Mercator statue next to the Duisburg town hall. 
Mercator, although Flemish, lived and worked in Duisburg in the 1500's.





Gerardus Mercator, Duisburg by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The "Rathausbogen", Duisburg's town hall, with Adam and Eve.





Am Rathausbogen, Duisburg by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

More!

Old wall tower close to where the Swan Gate was in Duisburg, Germany





Turm Stadtmauer Duisburg by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The Koblenz tower and city wall in Duisburg





Koblenzer Turm, Stadtmauer Duisburg by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Order without dominion, this is in Duisburg Hochfeld, one of the finest neighbourhoods (NOT)





Ordnung ohne Herschaft, Paulusstraße Duisburg by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Duisburg town hall at night





Rathaus Duisburg by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Tiger and Turtle Mountain in Angerpark.
This is a sculpture in the south of Duisburg





Tiger and Turtle, Angerpark, Duisburg Angerhausen by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Duisburg Angerhausen. This is the Ruhr area... heavy industry.





Duisburg Angerhausen by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


St Peter church in Duisburg Rheinhausen






St Peter, Duisburg Rheinhausen by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


And here is the Rhine seen from the Friedrich-Ebert-Brücke between Homberg and Ruhrort. A familiar place for the Schimanski/Tatort Duisburg fans 





Der Rhein, Duisburg by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The bridge, seen from Duisburg Ruhrort





Duisburg Ruhrort by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Ghostman

Gerrit, you make me want to move to Europe!


----------



## Mr Jones




----------



## Swede




----------



## Mr Jones

Swede said:


>



2nd pic , teaberry's ?


----------



## Swede

Mr Jones said:


> 2nd pic , teaberry's ?



I honestly dont know, I was just out on a hike and happened upon them.


----------



## 4Horseman

Winter finally arrived, the forecast called for 1/2" or less but turned out to be about 5" on the farm. I took a few pictures, here's a little look at my neck of the woods.



[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 4Horseman

A few more.



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Swede

WOW... A real life fairy tale winter wonderland.....Looks very picturesque


----------



## Swede

Here is some from yesterday. after hiking up to a point called Baldwin Outlook


----------



## Biddlin

;>)/


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Have I been busy for a while?
Sorry guys. New songs don't write themselves!

Anyway. The new Rhine bridge in Wesel, Germany: 





Rheinbrücke Wesel by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The old jewish cemetery in Winterswick, a hamlet near Rheinberg and close to the Rhine in Germany:





Jüdischer Friedhof Winterswick by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


A German war memorial in Erle, Germany. A lovely little village which I will revisit in the spring. It has lots of things to do and see.





Ehrenmal Erle (Raesfeld) by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


During a lunchbreak at work. A sculpture in Enschede town center. It looks a bit like Herman Finkers. A local comedian.





Will it stay dry? by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The Dutch flag:





Red, white and blue (and grey) by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Cycling home to work. Often there is reason to stop and click:





Retentiegebied Kristalbad by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Rich_S

That's my daughter Myra putting the moves on the opposition, headed for a 45-42 win against a team they thought they couldn't beat.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Just a couple weeks ago, they made the "to do" about that image & interviewed Sophia. They showed footage of the video & other images from that event. Depending on the angle, there were definite nip slips & it looked like she could just fall all out at any moment. At the time, the images released were released to show as little vulnerability of that outfit. The image here, became the iconic one of the moment.

From Sophia's view, she was getting plenty of nip slips & looked like it was just going to bust out...


----------



## jack daniels

Dogs of Doom said:


> Just a couple weeks ago, they made the "to do" about that image & interviewed Sophia. They showed footage of the video & other images from that event. Depending on the angle, there were definite nip slips & it looked like she could just fall all out at any moment. At the time, the images released were released to show as little vulnerability of that outfit. The image here, became the iconic one of the moment.
> 
> From Sophia's view, she was getting plenty of nip slips & looked like it was just going to bust out...



Sophia said, at one point one of Jayne Mansfield's boobs literally fell out on a plate in front of Sophia, and Jayne acted as if nothing had ever happened


----------



## kramer.geetar




----------



## Swede

Some more from the city I love....For size reference, thats about a 1/6th or less. Depending how you view this city, in that night shot.

Too bad I couldnt get the nightshots any better.....

Unbelievably clear, which is not always the case if you know LA.


----------



## Redstone

I took these the other day. Not bad for being taken on an iPhone. If anyone is interested, I used an app called ProShot. It was free when I got it, but I think its like $3 or something now. I like it because its Auto mode works well and it lets me take 16:9 aspect ratio photos instead of 4:3. Its got plenty of options to tinker with too.


----------



## Ghostman

Swede, you're getting to be a real pro with that thing! Wow!


----------



## Jethro Rocker

I will someday go through a bunch of my old shots to post. For now, a few concert pics from this summer. A classic rock fest here, got some good ones of Lee Aaron (yum!).


----------



## CaptainZero

Not sure if I posted this one from last summer or not.


----------



## Mr Jones

My eyes are green 





My eyes are blue 





Without the camera my eyes are brown .


----------



## Biddlin




----------



## hobbit1066

Few ive taken of the moon, no special lenses just my Canon sx50 hs


----------



## Wilto

Near my house. 









Not this one, near enough. 










And sunset from my front door. 






Trail ride hear my house.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I think the idea of this thread is to post photos you've taken - not to post old images w/ a political agenda...


----------



## Ghostman

Dogs of Doom said:


> I think the idea of this thread is to post photos you've taken - not to post old images w/ a political agenda...



Yeah! +1 

WTF was that about?!?







:blahblah:



:ban:


----------



## Biddlin

Dogs of Doom said:


> I think the idea of this thread is to post photos you've taken - not to post old images w/ a political agenda...





Ghostman said:


> Yeah! +1
> 
> WTF was that about?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :blahblah:
> 
> 
> 
> :ban:


 
So sorry, I didn't realise the 114 y.o. massacre was still considered "political" or that you two set the parameters. Oh well, live and learn.
;>)/


----------



## Swede

Ghostman said:


> Swede, you're getting to be a real pro with that thing! Wow!



Thanks....I appreciate it


----------



## Swede

Wilto said:


> Near my house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not this one, near enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And sunset from my front door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trail ride hear my house.





Where is that?...I like what im seeing....Down under?, New Zeeland?


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Biddlin said:


> So sorry, I didn't realise the 114 y.o. massacre was still considered "political" or that you two set the parameters. Oh well, live and learn.
> ;>)/


It's not about me. I just would hate for this thread to get deleted for no reason other than someone posting something that is deemed offensive &/or inflating the debate. This is Blokk's thread. He's the one who started it & has shown the example of what it is. I haven't contributed much to it, but, what I have has been captured w/ my camera & not including a story to agitate anyone...


----------



## Wilto

Swede said:


> Where is that?...I like what im seeing....Down under?, New Zeeland?



I live in shellharbour, new southwales Australia. I am about an hour south from Sydney, and very close to lots of bush and beaches, i love it here.


----------



## Wilto

All of these where taken within an hour of my house. I love it here.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Here's a shot from the Twin Cities. Off to the left is the Mississippi River. Not sure what this building is, looks like a mansion of some sort...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

A snapshot of the MN State Capitol building. I just thought the building looked kind of majestic. I took tons of shots inside, etc., but this was the 1st shot as I walked up to the building...


----------



## CaptainZero

When were you here Dogs? Let me know next time, and we can grab a beer.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Most of my family lives there, although the younger ones are spreading abroad. It was easy for me to visit when my grandparents were alive. I could go visit them & then visit everyone else. Now, my grandparents are both gone & it's not so easy. Everyone has a busy schedule & it would be hit/miss.

Last time I was there was when my grandmother died a few years back...


----------



## CaptainZero

Biddlin said:


> So sorry, I didn't realise the 114 y.o. massacre was still considered "political" or that you two set the parameters. Oh well, live and learn.
> ;>)/



Did I miss something? Was it the picture of the gun? I thought that was a picture you took.


----------



## Ghostman

CaptainZero said:


> Did I miss something? Was it the picture of the gun? I thought that was a picture you took.



no, he changed the post.


----------



## hobbit1066

mostly Sharon Den Adel and Within Temptation at the 02 academy in Birmingham, UK


----------



## hobbit1066

Avebury Stone circle , not quite stone henge but just as bizarre


----------



## Blokkadeleider

For Christmas my mom made Mohnkuchen, truly good stuff. A traditional Silesian/Central European cake based on poppy seed.





Mohnkuchen! by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Early saturday morning just around the corner...
The recipe is the following:
- Two Turks.
- One knife.
- An argument.
- One dead





Shit, fan, hit. by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


As I saw part of it while passing by I was invited to the police station on sunday morning to give an eye witness account. This hallway inside is called "The Milky Way" (I had permission to shoot as long as no persons were shown) 
Those guys must be overworked. 5 murders in 2 weeks. In an area where only about 200.000 people live.





De Melkweg, politiebureau Hengelo by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Later on sunday walking home from the police station I passed the Siemens building in Hengelo:





Siemens building, Hengelo by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


On monday we even had a bit of a wintery feeling. Station Square in Enschede:





Winter finally came! by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Jazz is not dead!





Jazz is not Dead! by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Last light of 2014... coming home from work this afternoon:





Last light of 2014 by blokkadeleider, on ipernity



Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Biddlin

CaptainZero said:


> Did I miss something? Was it the picture of the gun? I thought that was a picture you took.


Just trying to oblige our gracious members.
;>)/


----------



## Ghostman

I took some artsy photos of my gear and this one worked out great for my lock screen.


----------



## Söulcaster

Some phoios I took trail riding recently...












Peace


----------



## Söulcaster

So I've been Kayaking/Fishing a lot lately, here are some pics of the trip we did today. 
























Peace


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Today we finally have some snow...





Twentse Winter by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Had to take my amp to the doctor last week... All problems were fixed once again





Visiting the amp doctor by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The synagogue of Enschede. Has had police protection ever since the attack on the Jewish museum in Brussels. 





Synagoge Enschede by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


A carousel on Enschede's new market square. This was part of the old town until the Americans flew over one night in 1944 and then it was a rather large square.





Carousel in Enschede in the late morning today by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Swede

Some mixed photos from places and people around LA


----------



## Swede

Bette Davis knows whats right




A Mosque with the Die Hard building in the background


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Akzo-Nobel in Hengelo at night.
It's a salt factory.
I worked there for more than 5 years...





Twentekanaal at Akzo Hengelo by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Our singer Erik pretending to be Jan Vayne.





Jan Vayne by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The castle of Bentheim, about 20 miles from here just over the German border.
The oldest parts date from the early 1100's.
It also has a statue of Christ on the inner courtyard which happens to be the oldest still existing depiction of Christ north of the Rhine.
The statue is called "Herrgott von Bentheim" and used to be an expression often used as profanity in large parts of Northern Germany.





Burg Bentheim by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The statue of Jan Pietersz. Coen in the town of Hoorn before it was accidentally run over by a truck and placed back with a silly apologetic extra plaquette describing his so-called crimes against the Indonesian population.





Dispereert niet! by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit


----------



## Swede




----------



## Swede




----------



## Dogs of Doom

Blokkadeleider said:


> Akzo-Nobel in Hengelo at night.
> It's a salt factory.
> I worked there for more than 5 years...
> 
> Twentekanaal at Akzo Hengelo by blokkadeleider, on ipernity
> 
> 
> The castle of Bentheim, about 20 miles from here just over the German border.
> The oldest parts date from the early 1100's.
> It also has a statue of Christ on the inner courtyard which happens to be the oldest still existing depiction of Christ north of the Rhine.
> The statue is called "Herrgott von Bentheim" and used to be an expression often used as profanity in large parts of Northern Germany.
> 
> Burg Bentheim by blokkadeleider, on ipernity
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit


Is that steam at the factory?

It'd be cool to see a pic of the statue. Maybe next time? So, the statue of Christ is/was used as profanity towards someone?


----------



## Swede

Me with a transformer prop


----------



## Swede

Sorry, added some duplicates.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Swede said:


>


good to see you out taking shots... 

good composition for the most part. One thing about doing macros, is when you start learning ratios of distance vs focal length & DOF, the closer to the subject, the more DOF you need. In the 1st shot, good eye! It could have been nicer w/ a bit more DOF. Look at the green center of the flower. It would've been nice to get that part nice & sharp too. Don't be afraid to use a little flash, or even a white card reflecter to bounce more light onto the subject. The 2nd & 3rd shots could have used the same.

On the 3rd shot. I'll just challenge you to try different angles too. Try viewing that plant from all 360º & look at how the light/shadows are. I think you could have found a better angle of sunlight in regards from the camera angle to subject. Using flash could also helped a bit...

Not bad, but, just trying to get you to develope your eye a bit & get you thinking. The more you have to go on, think about & put into practice, the more you'll learn & start getting better results...

I'll post some of my flower shots, what I can find...


----------



## CaptainZero

Just picked up a 7Dii at the end of the year, but I haven't had much chance to use it. I'm going skiing in Jackson Hole this week, so I hope to get some good use of it on the mountain.


----------



## Swede

Dogs of Doom said:


> good to see you out taking shots...
> 
> good composition for the most part. One thing about doing macros, is when you start learning ratios of distance vs focal length & DOF, the closer to the subject, the more DOF you need. In the 1st shot, good eye! It could have been nicer w/ a bit more DOF. Look at the green center of the flower. It would've been nice to get that part nice & sharp too. Don't be afraid to use a little flash, or even a white card reflecter to bounce more light onto the subject. The 2nd & 3rd shots could have used the same.
> 
> On the 3rd shot. I'll just challenge you to try different angles too. Try viewing that plant from all 360º & look at how the light/shadows are. I think you could have found a better angle of sunlight in regards from the camera angle to subject. Using flash could also helped a bit...
> 
> Not bad, but, just trying to get you to develope your eye a bit & get you thinking. The more you have to go on, think about & put into practice, the more you'll learn & start getting better results...
> 
> I'll post some of my flower shots, what I can find...



Thank you. It means a lot to me you taking your time critiquing

Much appreciated and notes taken.


----------



## Swede

Hey DOD, so by DOF as it relates to closeness, you mean the closer it is, the more blurry the back ground should be, or more clear?

Sorry bout my less than academic explanation...lol


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Here's a macro I took of a flower that is about ½"






It was in my back yard & I lit it up w/ lots of flash...

This was on the way up to Lake Arrowhead on a turn out. I can't remember, but I think everything just lined up, w/ where the sun was & the angle of the flower, etc...


----------



## Jethro Rocker

The closer you are, the more out of focus the background becomes. So if you want more DOF, stop down a bit or use that to your advantage if you want less DOF. And yes, fill flash is awesome for outdoors, especially close up work!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Swede said:


> Hey DOD, so by DOF as it relates to closeness, you mean the closer it is, the more blurry the back ground should be, or more clear?
> 
> Sorry bout my less than academic explanation...lol


More clear (in focus). The closer you get, the less clear the depth of field becomes, so you need to make the aperture smaller (higher number). This, though, also means that you need more light. When you get close up, you also need faster shutter speeds, so that's where learning to use a reflector &/or flash comes in handy...

In the 1st image, just a little bit more would be nice. You don't need everything in focus, but the center of the flower makes for a good point of focus. Just like when doing portraits, 99% of the time, you want the eyes to be sharp before anything else. There's always exceptions to the rule(s), but getting your foundation base strong, makes for knowing when you can & should break them...


----------



## Swede

Dogs of Doom said:


> Here's a macro I took of a flower that is about ½"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was in my back yard & I lit it up w/ lots of flash...
> 
> This was on the way up to Lake Arrowhead on a turn out. I can't remember, but I think everything just lined up, w/ where the sun was & the angle of the flower, etc...



WOW is all I can say....That is BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Swede

Dogs of Doom said:


> More clear (in focus). The closer you get, the less clear the depth of field becomes, so you need to make the aperture smaller (higher number). This, though, also means that you need more light. When you get close up, you also need faster shutter speeds, so that's where learning to use a reflector &/or flash comes in handy...
> 
> In the 1st image, just a little bit more would be nice. You don't need everything in focus, but the center of the flower makes for a good point of focus. Just like when doing portraits, 99% of the time, you want the eyes to be sharp before anything else. There's always exceptions to the rule(s), but getting your foundation base strong, makes for knowing when you can & should break them...



Thanks so much...I have never considered using the flash outdoors like that, but it makes perfect sense.

Thank you


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Bright sun equals dark shadows. Flash fills that in. If your subject is in subdued soft light, great, and it's very appealing, adding a bit of underexposed flash gives a bit of life and sparkle to it! With new cameras it's far easier than the old days!!


----------



## Swede

Thanks Jethro....All advice is much appreciated


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Dogs of Doom said:


> Is that steam at the factory?
> 
> It'd be cool to see a pic of the statue. Maybe next time? So, the statue of Christ is/was used as profanity towards someone?



The name of the statue, yep.
I'm pretty sure I have a picture of it somewhere but I haven't found it yet.
I come there at least once every two weeks so I'll go in the castle again soon I suppose.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Blokkadeleider said:


> The name of the statue, yep.
> I'm pretty sure I have a picture of it somewhere but I haven't found it yet.
> I come there at least once every two weeks so I'll go in the castle again soon I suppose.
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.


right on - I bet the place has plenty of interesting photo op's...


----------



## Micky

CaptainZero said:


> Just picked up a 7Dii at the end of the year, but I haven't had much chance to use it. I'm going skiing in Jackson Hole this week, so I hope to get some good use of it on the mountain.



That would be a great indoor sports body! Hi frame rate and pretty good hi-iso performance...

My new Nikon D810 will be here soon...


----------



## CaptainZero

Micky said:


> That would be a great indoor sports body! Hi frame rate and pretty good hi-iso performance...
> 
> My new Nikon D810 will be here soon...



Nice! I had 7D before, and I have a 5Diii for my main camera, but for sports, I think this one is going to be bad ass, without spending 9k on 1D.

Canon just announced a competitor for the 810D, but for what I shoot, I don't need all the megapixels. I like shooting sports/wildlife type stuff, so I like a fast burst, and good autofocus. 

Me last year. 






I was able to fly a real simulator not long ago, which was pretty awesome, and extremely realistic. This was with my old 7D at 10mm.


----------



## Micky

Yeah, I am kinda bummed about spending 3K on a body,but I have all the full-frame lenses I need. 36MP is excessive, I am starting to wonder where I am gonna store all those raw photos...

My D300 has 200K shutter clicks, and I need something before that one quits. Since there is no D400 on the horizon, I figured I might as well move up to full-frame. The D810 will only do 6FPS, but the old D300 still does 9fps.

The 7DII is primed to be the new hi-iso leader as far as Canon stuff is concerned, and there is no way real people can afford 9K for the good stuff.


----------



## CaptainZero

Micky said:


> Yeah, I am kinda bummed about spending 3K on a body,but I have all the full-frame lenses I need. 36MP is excessive, I am starting to wonder where I am gonna store all those raw photos...
> 
> My D300 has 200K shutter clicks, and I need something before that one quits. Since there is no D400 on the horizon, I figured I might as well move up to full-frame. The D810 will only do 6FPS, but the old D300 still does 9fps.
> 
> The 7DII is primed to be the new hi-iso leader as far as Canon stuff is concerned, and there is no way real people can afford 9K for the good stuff.



Well, at least for the crop sensor stuff. You could replace the 300 with a D7100, it should be a step up if you want both FF and crop, but even that is a couple of years old. I'm surprised Nikon hasn't released a 400D. The D300s is really getting pretty old now.


----------



## CaptainZero

Swede said:


> Hey DOD, so by DOF as it relates to closeness, you mean the closer it is, the more blurry the back ground should be, or more clear?
> 
> Sorry bout my less than academic explanation...lol



Hey Swede, maybe play around with this for a little while. It can help to understand your camera and lens DOF a little better.

Online Depth of Field Calculator


----------



## Swede

Good link Captain...Thanks


----------



## Ghostman




----------



## Swede




----------



## Blokkadeleider

Just a silly shot at the headstock of my squier:




Headstock by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Villa Serphos in Enschede, the Netherlands. This one has a bit of history to it:

Built in 1910 for the Serphos family, in 1939 it was made the natural history museum. 

During the war the (Jewish) Menko family hid in a closet under the stairs. A stuffed Stork was put in front of the closet door which made it look as if there was just a panel, no door.
Later in the war the SS took a villa opposite the street and they came in and walked over those stairs nearly every day as they had put a radio antenna on top of the Serphos villa.
The Menko family were not discovered and survived the war while they must have heard those boots walking up and down the stairs, knowing that it could have been their doom.





Villa Serphos, Tromplaan, Enschede by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Bear R.

My Backyard like 1000ft behind our House..The Little Colorado River..N.E. Arizona very low at the moment and dirty..but lots of fish, Beaver, Elk, Deer, and Antalope..and tons and tons of petroglyphs..There's even a Cable Car that goes from one side to the other..pretty fun, pretty Scary too.ha,ha..they used to check the water level that way..Way back when..I have found 2,000 yr old Anazsazzi Pots full of Beans,stone Beads and even sandels, all stuck in these cliffs..Dinosaur bones, Petrified Shark Teeth, ect..there's an old Calvary Fort right near by also.made out of Sandstone...The Petrified Forest is right down the road from here........You might not believe this, but when it rains real real hard, this canyon fills up to the top of the tree lines..and those Cottonwood trees down there, are between 100 and 200ft tall.that tells ya how deep this canyon really is..and there's a water fall not far from here too..there's only like 4 spots or trails to get down into this canyon in like a 40 mile span.and I know em all.and one of the trails is right here where we live..God's Country, my Friends..God's Country...

oh ya, and were off the grid so to speak,.8 miles from town.we have our own Well, "The Coconino sandstone aquafire" The biggest underground water source in the USA.pure clean water.we have our own Solar, Septic, Burn Pit, ect..Got it made..I can play guitar or music as loud as I like, Anytime!!..only 2 neighbors each a mile or more apart..ha,ha..ya, ya..if we had an emergency we'd be screwed.but 20 yrs of living like this, you learn to adjust..Safety first, and good running vehicles,oh, and a phone for sure..ha,ha..and if I had a choice of city living, or this..well, you can see what I picked..and man, is it nice livin like this...and what I just said, isn't as bad as I make it sound..you get used to it..We Love It..God Takes great care of Us too.and too many people wouldn't know how to survive out here..it's nice to know how to survive like this..you gotta know how to live this way at least once in your life..right?.,...it wasn't always cities, supermarkets and wall to wall neighbors...I d live further out if it wasn't for my wife..and I did at one time..i lived 17 miles out, many years ago.


----------



## Bear R.

Now, Im gonna tell ya a little story that Happened to me and MoJo our AKITA..about 2 summers ago,right here by this Canyon.I know this is gonna be a long story but you must read this..and if anyone else has seen this too, please let me know..even though there isn't much I can do about it..but somebody else had to have seen something like this in their life.MAYBE..MAYBE NOT!!.anyways,one summer evening, I heard MoJo barking..but it was like a friendly bark.and he didn't bark to often and when he did you knew there was something out there.but this was like He saw a Rabbit..not a Coyote or Cow.ANYWAYS.. I listened for a few minutes and then went to see what the heck was going on..well, as soon as I turn the corner, there's this Creature like animal. lookin at Mo..and it must have been there for awhile cause MoJo just kept talkin to it..anyways, when I came around the corner of our house there it was..I can only say it was like a bad dream, or a good one..this THING was on 2 legs standing straight up up lookin at MoJo..it had the smallest head I have ever seen in my life..no ears, and very short tan hair..it had front legs that hung down but it didn't use them, and the tail was about 2 ft in diameter.at the butt and about 6 ft long coming down to a point.that went to the ground.then curved upward into the air...Kinda like a cross between a Kangaroo and a Coyote..but it wasn't neither.this was NO animal.at least not an earthly animal.i thought a Government screw up that got away..but again,as soon as it seen me..and I mean we looked at each other dead into each others eyes..i was only about 30 ft away from this thing..but as soon as it seen me it started to walk off..it WALKED you guys, like a Human being..it walked off over the ridge and I was too scared and or too shocked to follow it..but it just casually walked over this little ridge and out of sight.which took all of about 5 minutes..like it wasn't afraid at all..i got my wife my brother and got into the truck to get a better look.i wanted to get right beside of it and take pics of it and follow it..maybe call some endangered species guy or Extra terrestrial dude..it was that weird looking..well, we get into the truck go around the corner and your talkin wide open spaces as far as the eye can see, in all directions..ALL DIRECTIONS PEOPLE..no trees what so ever..but it was gone..like it went through a porthole or something..so my wife never saw it or my brother..and whats crazy is, I yelled for them for like 5 minutes of watchin this thing WALK AWAY..and they didn't come out..my brother was drawing a picture and my wife was sleeping..i just couldn't believe they didn't come out to see what we would never see again...we did find it's tracks and where it sat watching MoJo for 5 minutes..and the back feet on this thing were huge. but it WALKED like a human..anyways, we never found where it went.the tracks just ended at this shrubbery bush....get that one guys..true story Me and MoJo seen a Creature that we will never see again.I have drawing after drawing of it and will down load one soon ok..this was no animal..it wasn't from here..and you needed to see it to believe it..
well, down in this canyon I just showed you is a petroglyph of this same creature..a picture carved in stone..a perfect picture of the same thing I saw..and these petroglyphs are 2 thousand years old..i have those pictures too that I will download soon.ok..you guys are gonna freak out..
end of story for now..im still in shock over that day..one day God will tell me what I saw and I cant wait to get to Heaven to ask about it...anyways..thats all I can say see ya soon with pics of my drawing and stone picture down in the canyon ..God Bless ya..Barry


----------



## Bear R.

Oh and get this guys..I never did find out which way it came from..i couldn't find anytracks leading up to our fence..but I did have markers all the way around it's tracks leading off the property into that bush.and where it was standing watchin MoJo at the fence line..and I was going to get my Dads camera the next morning and take pics of all of this.maybe even plaster casts. no sh>> ha,ha...but the next day the wind was blowing at about 60 to 80 miles per hour and took em away..no shit!!im still PISSED OVER THAT DAY..i mean pissed, cause I yelled for my wife and brother and they didn't come to my aid..what if I had broken my leg or neck.?...I know, to some it may sound like my wife and brother were possibly throwing a quicky on me behind my back..ha,ha,no just kiddin....she was sleeping or napping and my brother was right there drawing a friggin picture.anyways..up here in Northern AZ the wind is called Spring Winds and of COARSE it had to blow severe that next morning..CAN YOU BELIEVE THAT SH%$#..im pissed just talkin about it right now..super PISSED..i saw a super natural creature and Had no witnesess accept My buddy MoJo..and man, if he could talk..this is a true story but what makes it sad and me angry is that I was gonna get proof of these footprints and Tail dragging along..but the freakin wind blew all my evidence away...H,HA..i should be in a funny farm over this..but im holding it together guys..ha,ha...Son Of a B&^%$...sorry Lord..
ps..It must have come out of The canyon but where were it's tracks leading up to our fence...and when it walked off why did they end at a lone Bush in the middle of the desert.?.
Government screw up and or a Porthole..ha,ha..I know, this all sounds crazier that heck..but it's what happened and that's all I can come up with..I have NOT seen it since..sorry to post this here but it kinda goes along with that pic of the Canyon we live by..so im sorry to post such a long story 3 times here.sorry..But,it had to be told right here right now!!!and this is the 1st time ever of posting this story on the internet..!!.Im sure some of you know that Snowflake AZ.is the home of Travis Walton.Fire in the Sky...and yes I met him, and barely know him but I do know him..cool guy..he has bought a lot of stuff off me and my Wife at our Park n Swap...not that this has anything to do w/it..but I do know the guy..and this area is known for some crazy stuff..and lots of stranger things have happened on the Apache Res. right here in the Sitegreaves National Forest...Ok, im done, I promise.no more....ha,ha..


----------



## USAPatriot

When I was living in LA this last time, we had literally thousands of potted cactus plus some huge ones in the ground. They'd bloom anytime between April and July, most probably in June and some were simply amazing.

This first one is a night blooming Cereus peruvianus, about 6-7 feet tall at the time:





This one's an Echinocactus. I don't know the species. It's about 7" across





Another night bloomer, about 4-5" across:





Me, before the word "selfie" was even invented. I was growing my hair out for 2 years at a time then donating it and did that 4-5 times. I'm about a year in on this 2008 photo:


----------



## USAPatriot

I took many dozens of photos of this guy and never did get one I really liked.






I wish the truck hadn't come by...


----------



## Swede




----------



## USAPatriot

You've got a good eye, Swede. -Rod-


----------



## Swede

Thanks Rod, Friday the 13th in honor I decided to go explore the oldest cemetery in Los Angeles.....Very interesting indeed,


----------



## USAPatriot




----------



## USAPatriot

Swede said:


> Thanks Rod, Friday the 13th in honor I decided to go explore the oldest cemetery in Los Angeles.....Very interesting indeed,



Is that Forest Lawn? It's really the only one I recall there. -Rod-


----------



## Dogs of Doom

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evergreen_Cemetery,_Los_Angeles


----------



## Swede

USAPatriot said:


> Is that Forest Lawn? It's really the only one I recall there. -Rod-



No, its called Evergreen Memorial park, its in the East LA area, in the Barrio..... was established and have been open for business since 1877......

That is very old for the west coast.......lol


----------



## USAPatriot

Swede said:


> No, its called Evergreen Memorial park, its in the East LA area, in the Barrio..... was established and have been open for business since 1877......
> 
> That is very old for the west coast.......lol



Probably explains why I hadn't heard of it. I was raised in Woodland Hills, up on Mulholland Drive, so we didn't get down to that side of LA very often.

Cemeteries are interesting places. There's thousands of small, family cemeteries here in Texas and you can see signs to them about every 10 miles. And around here, on Memorial Day, they fill up with both American and Confederate flags. -Rod-


----------



## Bear R.

For My Wife on our 3 yr. Aniv.
and a couple w/my 2011 Fender pro 1107


----------



## Bear R.

just messin..


----------



## Blokkadeleider

This weekend I spent at a metal festival in Rijssen, nearby. Slept at our singer's place.
This comes down to 36 hours of metal, beer and women.

Anyway, today on the way back I bumped into a statue of Quinsy Gario, a Dutch "celebrity" in the village of Enter. (actually one of Netherlands least loved persons and deservedly so)





Quinsy Gario statue in Enter, Twente by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


And on Saturday? Music! This is Portall. A fine and solid Dutch thrash metal band.





Portall, Rijssen 14-02-2015 by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Bleeding Gods. Excellent band with a superb drummer.





Bleeding Gods, Rijssen 14-02-2015 by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


And here some from an all-girl death metal band, Sisters of Suffocation. They're good too. Very energetic show and yes, they can play.





Sisters of Suffocation, Rijssen 14-02-2015 by blokkadeleider, on ipernity




Sisters of Suffocation, Rijssen 14-02-2015 by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


And here's Grim Ordeal with Otto Donk. Little man, big voice and great presence. Right next to him with the blonde hair and the Sodom shirt, is our own singer Erik Nijkamp:





Grim Ordeal, Rijssen 14-02-2015 by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.

*More tomorrow.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

On and on...

This is still from Saturday evening.
Grim Ordeal's Otto Donk. Little man, big voice. Great band too.





Grim Ordeal, Rijssen 14-02-2015 by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


A cover band called The Covering. They play mostly 80's and 90's metal and thrash and do so very well. Female singer that stands her ground.





The Covering, Rijssen 14-02-2015 by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Dating from 1709 this is the "Hervormde Kerk" in Enter.





Hervormde kerk Enter by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Couple of shots of the landscape just outside Enter riding towards Bornerbroek:





Outside Enter, Netherlands by blokkadeleider, on ipernity




Outside Enter, Netherlands by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


A monument to the deported Jews of Enter, again outside of the village:




Monument to deported Jews outside Enter, Netherlands by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## CaptainZero

A few from Skiing last week...

Coming up through the clouds.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

what's that white stuff all over the place?



wait a minute! you have mtns in MN?


----------



## CaptainZero

Dogs of Doom said:


> what's that white stuff all over the place?
> 
> 
> 
> wait a minute! you have mtns in MN?



Nope. I was in Jackson Hole, WY. 

We have lakes that look like those clouds right now.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Blokkadeleider said:


> For Christmas my mom made Mohnkuchen, truly good stuff. A traditional Silesian/Central European cake based on poppy seed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mohnkuchen! by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


I want the recipe!




Blokkadeleider said:


> Early saturday morning just around the corner...
> The recipe is the following:
> - Two Turks.
> - One knife.
> - An argument.
> - One dead


no, not that recipe... ...


----------



## Swede

back in town after another week in the desert.


Joshua Tree























Coachella grounds






















Salton sea in the distant








Mountain road at dusk


----------



## USAPatriot

I like the Roadrunner! I used to watch them as a kid on dirt Mulholland in LA.


----------



## Ghostman

We went back up to Rattlesnake Ledge today. A very popular hike apparently. There were so many people on the trail and up at the ledge that I felt like going to downtown Seattle for some solitude.


----------



## Micky

New Camera Day... Nikon D810 This is our Peek-A-Poo Fiona.
1/2000 @ 1.8 - Sigma 50mm/1.4 DG HSM EX - Note the razor-thin DOF...even at F:1.8...


----------



## Jethro Rocker

How do you like the D810? Is it a replacement for something else? Just curious! Love that Sigma lens BTW.


----------



## Micky

I love everything about the D810 except the price.
I am now using the D300 as my backup, the D810 is FX and 36 megapixel.
Most of my lenses are full-frame, so I am OK there.
Still too many options to comprehend in 1 day, and I have no experience with video, so there is quite a learning curve. Hopefully only 5fps will still be OK for sports, I am used to 8-9fps with the D300... The grip adds a bit of weight, especially loaded with AA batteries.

If you like the 50mm Sigma 1.4, you would LOVE the 85mm 1.4... the 24mm 1.4 is on the wish list...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

but, but... it's a Nikon... ...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

JK! sweet!

I need to upgrade my gear, if the economy ever picks up over here...


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Yeah that frame rate will feel different with sports. I had 5 fps and now 10 and man, what a difference. The FX will be insane with high ISO though, so good for low light action - sports, you pervs!!  You took the Sigma over the Nikkor 85 f1.4 AF-S?


----------



## Dogs of Doom

A friend of mine posted this the other day.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VR7Kjeq2aH4"]www.youtube.com/watch?v=VR7Kjeq2aH4[/ame]

Looks impressive! ...


----------



## Micky

Jethro Rocker said:


> Yeah that frame rate will feel different with sports. I had 5 fps and now 10 and man, what a difference. The FX will be insane with high ISO though, so good for low light action - sports, you pervs!!  You took the Sigma over the Nikkor 85 f1.4 AF-S?



In a friggin heartbeat! Japan made Sigma vs plastic Korean Nikon?

I can't wait to get a hold of some Sigma ART lenses...


----------



## USAPatriot

Excellent shot, Micky. I love the lighting, the mood it gives...and the pup! Little cutie  -Rod-


----------



## Micky

Dogs of Doom said:


> A friend of mine posted this the other day.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=VR7Kjeq2aH4
> 
> Looks impressive! ...



Video... I can't even figure out all the still photo options. Probably shoulda bought a new Marshall. At least I know what all those knobs and controls are for...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Oops! This happened right next to me a few years back @ MSP Intnl Airport...






The DC9's landing gear on the left side failed, causing the smaller jet to veer left off the runway & collide into the parked Airbus. My Airbus was right next to the one that got hit. I was in the terminal...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

This image shows my flight in the foreground...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I want to say Minneapolis (the other twin city)...






Maybe Captain can tell us where this is. Some sort of art district. Probably not too far from the riverwalk?


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Micky said:


> Video... I can't even figure out all the still photo options. Probably shoulda bought a new Marshall. At least I know what all those knobs and controls are for...


skip to around 18:50...


----------



## BowerR64

I just have a cheap point and shoot camera


----------



## Micky

BowerR64 said:


> I just have a cheap point and shoot camera


It works, right?
And you know how to use it, right?

Then keep shooting.


----------



## BowerR64

Micky said:


> It works, right?
> And you know how to use it, right?
> 
> Then keep shooting.



it does and i couldnt tell you how old it is, i either use a canon S2 which i believe is 5MPG or the G7 which i think is 10 but you never i never use that much i mean i usually crop it down to like 600X800 to save space and faster load time. 

Its just easier sometimes to snap a picture then it is to try and describe something that i miss spell half the words anyway. lol


----------



## Micky

BowerR64 said:


> it does and i couldnt tell you how old it is, i either use a canon S2 which i believe is 5MPG or the G7 which i think is 10 but you never i never use that much i mean i usually crop it down to like 600X800 to save space and faster load time.
> 
> Its just easier sometimes to snap a picture then it is to try and describe something that i miss spell half the words anyway. lol



Believe me, I know!

For a quick snapshot, especially of components or PC boards, I grab my wife's Nikon P&S, it has a GREAT macro mode, and the time it saves me from dragging out the big camera far exceeds the time it takes to shoot the photo.

My point is, as long as you can take the photo IN FOCUS and show exactly what you need to show, you have won the battle. Much ado about nothing is made concerning megapixels, most cameras now far exceed the capabilities of the lenses attached to them.

I still have an older Nikon D1h, which is 4 megapixels (I think?), when it has a good battery (not very often anymore) it works great.


----------



## CaptainZero

Dogs of Doom said:


> I want to say Minneapolis (the other twin city)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Captain can tell us where this is. Some sort of art district. Probably not too far from the riverwalk?



It's right on the Western edge of downtown. About 18 blocks from the river, so an easy bike ride.


----------



## CaptainZero

I had a new camera day too. Actually, the last week of December. Bought a 7Dii. I like it so far. Amazing auto focus, and 10fps.


----------



## Micky

Holy crap! 10fps!

My D300 would do maybe 9 on a good day, which is great for sports!

Lets see some photos from the 7D!


----------



## CaptainZero

I took it skiing, and I usually leave the 100-400 on that one since it's a crop, and then my 24-70 on the 5D3. I ended up using that way more this trip. I'll try to post a couple. The only time I really used it, in the two days I brought it with, my buddy slid down a large chunk of hill, so I at least got to check out the AF.


----------



## poeman33

I've been a Nikon man since the early 80's. I have a couple of the cheaper lenses which aren't bad, but mostly use the more expensive line of Nikor lenses. I'd like more camera gear...but I'd also like more time to use it. 

There some really great photos by our members in this thread!


----------



## CaptainZero

Does anyone here use the AFMA?


----------



## Micky

I used the micro adjustment on my D300, but don't know if I need it yet for the D810.
I lost my optical pattern somewhere and cannot find another suitable target...


----------



## CaptainZero

I've heard a news paper works pretty good, but I've never tried it. I'd like to, but then, it seems like it would take a lot of time.


----------



## Swede




----------



## Jethro Rocker

Some more I found, wish I woulda organized them better...

From an old slide.






The great Blue Herons were nesting in Victoria on a holiday a couple years ago.






Had a hose accidentally go off on the back of the house one winter. Pretty cool icicles!


----------



## Micky

CaptainZero said:


> I've heard a news paper works pretty good, but I've never tried it. I'd like to, but then, it seems like it would take a lot of time.



Tried one a while ago, also tried a phone book page. The small letters are rather undefined when you get the magnification up. 

I used to have a page (plastic actually) that a copier repairman gave me a couple years ago. It was unbelievably precise. Can't find it now.

Only lens I ever had difficulties with was a beat up 70-200/2.8, but I think there was something else going on in that lens. The true test of a camera system is to shoot fast sports... It taxes every system in there...


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Today I did a little cycling trip involving some local history and some not so local but having become part of ours nonetheless.


The old church in the neighbouring village in Borne dating from the 1400's.




Hervormde Kerk, Borne by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


A little bit further down the road is a hill. On top is a ilttle chapel dedicated to Mary.
Nicely adorned with ancient heathen symbols... 
(The horse heads symbolize Sleipnir. Odin's holy steed)





Kapel tussen Borne en Zenderen by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


As I said, also history from far away that has become ours as we have both large Armenian and Assyrian communities here.
Here's the Armenian genocide monument in Almelo.

Armenian Genocide - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The wreath was laid by Geert Wilders last week.





Armeens genocidemonument, Almelo by blokkadeleider, on ipernity




Armeens genocidemonument, Almelo by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The Armenian Apostolic church in Almelo





Armeense Apostolische Kerk, Almelo par blokkadeleider, on ipernity


And returning in my hometown, Hengelo, from the northwest... under Odin's Eye 





Terug in Hengelo, onder Odin's oog by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.

*And more to come...


----------



## Ghostman

Finally got my new DSLR!!! D3300 dual lens kit.  I'm a happy man!


----------



## Swede

Awesome Ghostman......Congrats to your new camera and hobby im sure


----------



## Ghostman

Holy crap I'm addicted!! First day of just using the auto settings on this camera. I heard from many people that the key to good pictures is to try lots of things and take as many shots as you can. Well I took over 200 in the span of an hour but I came out with a few I think are pretty damn good.


----------



## Swede

I started with auto, but after awhile realized I want to learn the camera properly.......But it was disheartening when goin off auto cause the photos became worse....Now im starting to get to a level where i can superseed the AUTO setting


----------



## Ghostman

Swede said:


> I started with auto, but after awhile realized I want to learn the camera properly.......But it was disheartening when goin off auto cause the photos became worse....Now im starting to get to a level where i can superseed the AUTO setting



Yeah, well my goal is to get as good as you are. 

One thing I have to learn real quick after reviewing my photos, everything is NOT a subject fit for photography. LOL  Some of the pictures, I was like, "WTF? why did I take a picture of THAT?!?"


----------



## Micky

Another Nikon fan! Keep shooting and stop worrying about 'WHY did I shoot that...'

Its not film you know...


----------



## Swede

Ghostman said:


> Yeah, well my goal is to get as good as you are.
> 
> One thing I have to learn real quick after reviewing my photos, everything is NOT a subject fit for photography. LOL laugh2: Some of the pictures, I was like, "WTF? why did I take a picture of THAT?!?"



haha...try aim a little higher than me....You dont wanna stay mediocre for the rest of your life do you

Some seriously good photographers on this site

I too take about 200 plus pics every time, and usually dwindle it down to about 15 or so i find to be presentable........I still though just take photos also of things, with no consideration in to the technical / artistic / compositional aspects of it

Still, my VERY best photos are still very half assed compared to someone that knows what theyre doing.

Im having fun though


----------



## USAPatriot

Micky said:


> Believe me, I know!
> 
> For a quick snapshot, especially of components or PC boards, I grab my wife's Nikon P&S, it has a GREAT macro mode, and the time it saves me from dragging out the big camera far exceeds the time it takes to shoot the photo.
> 
> My point is, as long as you can take the photo IN FOCUS and show exactly what you need to show, you have won the battle. Much ado about nothing is made concerning megapixels, most cameras now far exceed the capabilities of the lenses attached to them.
> 
> I still have an older Nikon D1h, which is 4 megapixels (I think?), when it has a good battery (not very often anymore) it works great.



Most of my best photos were taken with a 4.1mp Sony cybershot that's sitting in a box upstairs. My 20mp Sony has all the bells and whistles but doesn't take photos any better, just larger. The small camera also just needs 4 AA's and my rechargables will last long enough to fill the card up. I should get it out and carry it more often. -Rod-


----------



## Micky

USAPatriot said:


> I should get it out and carry it more often. -Rod-



The best camera you own is the one you have with you...


----------



## USAPatriot




----------



## Dogs of Doom

I just took this sitting right here. My cat sits on my computer tower, because she likes the heat from the transformer & hard drive...


----------



## USAPatriot

Purrty, Dogs!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Here's a couple shots I took a few years back. This is Alison. At the time, she was Miss San Fransisco, CA. Since then, she's got; Miss Hollywood, CA & is currently Miss Brentwood, CA. She's done some acting...


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Hmm... back to last sunday. A little cycling trip.
Did I say the weather was very fair? March 8th and having only shorts and a T-shirt on?
Fantastic!


The Löwikvilla in Almelo. Nice example of Dutch Art-Nouveau.
And do note the crossed horseheads on the roof. They show up in other places.





Löwikvilla, Almelo by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The Carmelite monastery in the village of Zenderen:





Karmelietenklooster Zenderen by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The previous one was for the gentlemen. The ladies have their own monastery nearby. There are legends about tunnels and pits with dead babies and stuff, all the usual roman catholic folklore 





Carmelitessenklooster, Zenderen by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Again the little Mary chapel on the hill.
The odd local combination again of both heathen and christian symbols. Sun, moon, Sleipnir and the cross.





Kapelletje tussen Borne en Zenderen by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The former synagogue in Borne.
Why is it former? The Jewish community was very much wiped out.





Synagoge Borne by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


And the water tower in Borne... typical Dutch design.





Watertoren Borne by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Ghostman

Micky said:


> New Camera Day... Nikon D810 This is our Peek-A-Poo Fiona.
> 1/2000 @ 1.8 - Sigma 50mm/1.4 DG HSM EX - Note the razor-thin DOF...even at F:1.8...



Holy shit I know what you're talking about now! LOL 

I've been looking for my next lens to get a really shallow DOF. I'm also trolling for a tripod and monopod for hiking. I'd like a less expensive light setup so I can use the tripod both at home and on my hikes.


----------



## Ghostman

Testing to see if you guys can see this album:

Annette Lake - Album on Imgur

btw: I love iPhoto on my Mac. It shows every bit of info on the picture. F-stop, aperture, focal length, ISO setting. Badass. Now I can look back on what actually works and what didn't to make changes easier.

All the pictures I posted in this album were made with the Aperture Priority and Shutter Priority settings. I'm getting away from the Macro settings a lot.


----------



## poeman33

Ghostman said:


> Testing to see if you guys can see this album:
> 
> Annette Lake - Album on Imgur
> 
> btw: I love iPhoto on my Mac. It shows every bit of info on the picture. F-stop, aperture, focal length, ISO setting. Badass. Now I can look back on what actually works and what didn't to make changes easier.
> 
> All the pictures I posted in this album were made with the Aperture Priority and Shutter Priority settings. I'm getting away from the Macro settings a lot.



I can see the thumbnails, but the picture doesn't load for me when I choose one. It might be cuz I'm at work though.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Works for me, awesome! I love the flowing water ones. That's where shutter priority comes in. You can use aperture priority for motion as well, if the light is changing (sports outside). If you open your aperture fully (smallest number), then your shutter will be as high as possible, given the existing light. If the light conditions change, the shutter will still be as fast as possible, it will vary a bit but still be as high as light will alllow. Make sense?
If you pick shutter preferred in this instance and you pick TOO FAST a shutter speed when the light drops or sun goes behind a cloud, your aperture CANNOT open up anymore so your shots will be underexposed. That's why aperture priority works well for action in variable light!
I like your stuff, keep at it!!


----------



## Ghostman

Thanks Jethro! On the moving water shots I used Shutter priority and slowed the shutter speed down. I had to go to ISO 100 and 200 with a wide aperture for sure, but I was able to capture them. One big issue was that, I don't have a tripod yet, so slow shutter speeds are really difficult for me to get a clear shot. I've been checking local thrift shops for some used tripods to get me by, but sure enough, as soon as I'm looking, there's none to be had. LOL


----------



## Jethro Rocker

You can get a decent tripod for fairly cheap, don't settle for a shitty $40 Wally world special. Manfrotto makes some good stuff, very versatile, Slik, etc. I worked 25 years of photo retail so am quite familiar with lots of stuff but not up on the newest camera gear, it's been 3 years. You obviously set that correctly, it would be a narrow aperture (larger number) a tripod is a must. Have fun!!


----------



## Micky

I agree, don't scrimp on a cheapo tripod.
But - Less weight will cost more.

I have a couple Manfrotto tripods, also an expensive Gitzo. A ball head is nice.

I have a couple Manfrotto monopods, they are indefensible when using long lenses shooting sports. 681B both with spiked feet and a 234rc heads.

Something else to consider is a remote shutter, I think your camera might be able to use an inexpensive one... It helps in reducing camera movement.


----------



## Micky

Ghostman said:


> Testing to see if you guys can see this album:
> 
> Annette Lake - Album on Imgur
> 
> btw: I love iPhoto on my Mac. It shows every bit of info on the picture. F-stop, aperture, focal length, ISO setting. Badass. Now I can look back on what actually works and what didn't to make changes easier.
> 
> All the pictures I posted in this album were made with the Aperture Priority and Shutter Priority settings. I'm getting away from the Macro settings a lot.



Wait until you try some REAL photographer software like Capture or Lightroom...

Makes iPhoto look like a kid's app...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I had a big post on tripods earlier, but the site kept messing up. After 2 tries (it deleted everything both x's), I'm not going to post as intricate an article.

points:

1. it's nice to have a heavy/sturdy tri-pod, but they are not hiker friendly. As w/ cameras, the one you have on you is the best one. If you won't carry it out w/ you, then it's worthless...

2. most tri-pods & heads have weight classifications. Make sure that the pod/head both are capable of at least 10 pounds (more, if you are going to get heavy lenses)

3. ball heads are the most quick/easy/intuitive. Gimbal heads are heavy duty, but will be more costly & not as easy to use.

4. I prefer lever lock legs, rather than twist lock. In my experience, twist locks will freeze in certain elements (snow, cold/wet, etc). You end up fighting w/ it just to get it to work - IMO, you shouldn't have to fight w/ your gear to use it...

So, heavy-duty is good, but heavy - not always. It's good to have a nice solid base & a head that is capable of handling the weight of your gear. Slik & Gitzo are good companies, along w/ Manfrotto...


----------



## Jethro Rocker

MMMmmm... Gitzo carbon fiber if ya wanna go nuts!!! The D3300 should take a wireless shutter release, about $25


----------



## Blokkadeleider

This is what happens if you let a football club run a tennis court... (of course, there is no other FC but FC Twente!)





Tennis bij FC Twente by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gas!





Necessary infrastructure... by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Mural nearby... teasing the liberal party.




Graffiti, Duiventil Hengelo by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Nearly put my foot on this little one. Saw it just in time.





Frog by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Defective coffee machine at work this morning.





Just to make sure... by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.

*Bedtime. Tomorrow there will be code red alert in the town of Groningen. 666 Richter scale earthquakes are to be expected when I fire up the plexi there.


----------



## USAPatriot

*10 miles south of town:*





*This is Mudd. Not mine. He's the color of a turd. And MEAN! (Notice that he sees himself in the mirror?*





*Hummer on a wire (Didn't want to crop it - to emphasize size)*





*Miltonia Memoria Princess Diana. I bred it and registered it with RHS
Genealogy of Milt Memoria Princess Diana


Milt Memoria Princess Diana = Milt Castanea X Milt Carnival 1997
Milt Castanea = Milt clowesii X Milt regnellii 1956
Milt Carnival = Milt Gayety X Milt Bluntii 1995
Milt clowesii = species 
Milt regnellii = species 
Milt Gayety = Milt Festiva X Milt spectabilis 1955
Milt Bluntii = Milt spectabilis X Milt clowesii 1856
Milt Festiva = Milt spectabilis X Milt flavescens 1956
Milt spectabilis = species 
Milt flavescens = species*





*On the road to Branson Missouri. I was bored out of my skull, everyone was sleeping and I was taking pictures of truckers...*


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I get the idea that you've posted a bunch of images that aren't showing up. Most common mistake is having them under certain privacy settings, or somewhere password protected...


----------



## USAPatriot

They're on facebook Dogs, but I'm taking the "s" out of https...is there something else I should be doing? All of my pics are public by default. -Rod-
PS...I see them here. You are not?


----------



## Dogs of Doom

facebook, wants people to sign in to see their content. Most FB images won't show anywhere else. You need to upload them to photobucket, imgur, or another reputable photo site. The screencap is how most people will see your post...

IDK why some images are able to hotlink, while others aren't...


----------



## USAPatriot

Dogs of Doom said:


> facebook, wants people to sign in to see their content. Most FB images won't show anywhere else. You need to upload them to photobucket, imgur, or another reputable photo site. The screencap is how most people will see your post...
> 
> IDK why some images are able to hotlink, while others aren't...



Maybe I should first put them on my timeline then link it. They are sitting in albums and maybe some of them have different permissions. My cat photos seem to be showing up. I'll figure something out. Thanks! -Rod-


----------



## Ghostman

some more artsy fartsy guitar pics:


----------



## USAPatriot




----------



## CaptainZero

I had a cheap tripod, and as soon as I bought my first decent lens, I realized it wouldn't cut it. The wind will make your camera move. 

I'm 6 feet tall, and most of them, even with the head, I have to really lean over to use, so it's best if you can try them out first.

I have a carbon Manfrotto. 055CXPRO with a MH055M8-Q5 head. Love it, but it's a pain in the ass to carry around. But so is bringing a gripped camera and any quality zoom, so you just have to suck it up.

I took this setup to Paris when we went a few years ago. We left our apartment in the morning, and had dinner reservations in the Eiffel Tower. I wanted to get some really good pictures of us near dusk when we got there, but for some stupid ****ing reason (I think it had to do with packing for the flight), I took the plate off the bottom of my camera, so I couldn't use it. Man, I was pissed that I dragged that around all day.


----------



## Micky

Unless you are shooting 1/1000 of a second or faster a tripod or monopod makes all the difference in the world. Even an old tripod, if it is a good, sturdy, tight tripod can make the difference.

I have an old (40 years?) SLIK 212U tripod that my son used all the time. I went to use it, and at least 4 parts on it were broken. I was pissed. BUT - I could still get replacement parts (from Manfrotto) at a reasonable price. So it makes sense to buy a name brand so that if something DOES break you can get it fixed.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

or... if you're in Paris & forgot the quick release plate, you can go to a camera store & buy one real quick...


----------



## CaptainZero

Micky said:


> Unless you are shooting 1/1000 of a second or faster a tripod or monopod makes all the difference in the world. Even an old tripod, if it is a good, sturdy, tight tripod can make the difference.
> 
> I have an old (40 years?) SLIK 212U tripod that my son used all the time. I went to use it, and at least 4 parts on it were broken. I was pissed. BUT - I could still get replacement parts (from Manfrotto) at a reasonable price. So it makes sense to buy a name brand so that if something DOES break you can get it fixed.



I was at my wife's sister's home over the 4th of July this year. I forgot my tripod, and my brother in law said he had an old one. I figured it would be some hunk of junk, but it was a really nice. It was an old as hell, aluminum one. Worked awesome! If you buy quality stuff, it will indeed last a lifetime. I know I posted a few of these earlier (I'll only repost 1), but I used his 40+ year old tripod to take some fireworks pics. My first attempt at fireworks too.

Side note: It's fun to spend money on cameras, and lenses, but it just about killed me to spend almost $800 on a tripod, and head.


----------



## Micky

Dogs of Doom said:


> or... if you're in Paris & forgot the quick release plate, you can go to a camera store & buy one real quick...



And that is the other thing - You need to decide which quick-release plate system to buy. 

This shit ain't easy...


----------



## CaptainZero

Dogs of Doom said:


> or... if you're in Paris & forgot the quick release plate, you can go to a camera store & buy one real quick...



Not when you just notice it, at the Eiffel Tower, on Christmas Day, an hour and a half before your dinner reservations. Same reason I couldn't take the train back to my apartment, and grab it.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

My old Manfrotto head is not a quick release, I figured if I have time to haul and setup a tripod, I have time to screw the camera to it.


----------



## USAPatriot

I couldn't find my frakking Sony DSC-S60. No burglar or DEA agent could have gone through my house as well as I did and it's just not fugging here...
So I went online and ordered a Nikon L830 which will probably do what I need it to do. It's got more bells and whistles than my DSC-S60 but probably not as good as the HX-300 that I had...might be on par with the HX-200 that my wife owns. I actually wanted a camera that I could put into my back pocket but I weakened and got a larger one. Silly me. 
Megapixels are the biggest marketing fraud ever conceived. The photos aren't better, just larger, which means they can be cropped to screen sized and keep their resolution. My 4.1MP Sony actually did that very well and this new Nikon is 16MP. Really, I'd rather they went a different direction and looked for a way to make pixels smaller instead of pictures larger. Smaller pixels are a far better way to improve resolution. Remember in the 70's, a pixel was about 1/8" on a side?
This pic, BTW, is one of the finest I've ever taken, IMNSHO lol. And it was taken with that same 4.1MP Sony...It's as good or better than anything I've taken with my "better" cameras. Sorry...pain meds are kicking my ass  -Rod-


----------



## Micky

The L830 was the one I recommended to Marty when he was looking to replace his older one. It is an awesome camera, and stop worrying about too many megapixels. You have no idea...

I still like my wife's L100 (predecessor of the L-series...) especially in macro mode. It is the camera I still go-to for quick shots, it is sharp, fast and extremely intuitive to use. Plus - It takes AA batteries.


----------



## USAPatriot

Thanks for the feedback, Micky. One day maybe I'll go the DSLR route, but am not at a level that I think I need it, besides the expense. I know there's tradeoffs with the high-zoom compact cameras in optical and color aberrations but it's not like I'm making any money at it either.

One reason I chose the Nikon was the AA's that it takes. I generally use rechargables but if they go tits up I can literally get more at any gas station. Both of the other sony's...the HX-200 and 300, used proprietary batteries and while I never ran out of juice, if I had there'd be no other option for me.

I'd like to put some stock photos up someday and maybe make a few pennies. I'm just not sure I can come up with the minimum 10 A++ photos required just to get qualified.
Anyone here doing that? Selling, or trying to sell, stock photos? -Rod-


----------



## Dogs of Doom

*Re: The photography thread. t*



CaptainZero said:


> Not when you just notice it, at the Eiffel Tower, on Christmas Day, an hour and a half before your dinner reservations. Same reason I couldn't take the train back to my apartment, and grab it.


well, I was meaning like if you left it home (in the states)...

I wasn't meaning to say it would solve your dilemma...


----------



## Micky

USAPatriot said:


> I'd like to put some stock photos up someday and maybe make a few pennies. I'm just not sure I can come up with the minimum 10 A++ photos required just to get qualified.
> Anyone here doing that? Selling, or trying to sell, stock photos? -Rod-



Stock photos isn't all that it is cracked up to be...

But definitely post more photos here! That is what this thread is for!


----------



## Swede

This is the tripod I have.....Fairly cheap and so far good enough for me


Slik U8000 Tripod 617-800 B&H Photo Video


----------



## Swede

Micky said:


> Stock photos isn't all that it is cracked up to be...
> 
> But definitely post more photos here! That is what this thread is for!



I have about 3500 downloads of my photos on a site now in 4 months..........Not a penny earned......hehehe,

Its still fun though


----------



## Swede

I helped this girl Im dating painting a room in her place yesterday high up in the Malibu Hills....Snapped some photos up and down PCH.



View from the back of her house









Down the Hill towards PCH









PCH and Sunset










Channel Islands at Sunset










Lone Skimboarder










Trancas Market @ Zuma (if you ever wanna go to where the celebrities shop, this is the place).....hehe









Portrait


----------



## poeman33

Swede said:


> I helped this girl Im dating painting a room in her place yesterday high up in the Malibu Hills....Snapped some photos up and down PCH.
> 
> 
> 
> View from the back of her house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Down the Hill towards PCH



Just how good would a double stack sound played from here? Wow.


----------



## USAPatriot

Swede said:


> I helped this girl Im dating painting a room in her place yesterday high up in the Malibu Hills....Snapped some photos up and down PCH.
> 
> 
> 
> View from the back of her house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Down the Hill towards PCH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCH and Sunset
> 
> 
> 
> Channel Islands at Sunset
> 
> 
> 
> Lone Skimboarder
> 
> 
> 
> Trancas Market @ Zuma (if you ever wanna go to where the celebrities shop, this is the place).....hehe
> 
> 
> 
> Portrait



Nice, all the way around, Swede 

If you hang around Malibu much, we may have a mutual acquaintance. I know he's hoping I never show up on his doorstep 
Zuma is great for those that like to get slaughtered by huge waves  -Rod-


----------



## USAPatriot

Micky said:


> Stock photos isn't all that it is cracked up to be...
> 
> But definitely post more photos here! That is what this thread is for!



I need to hookup my backup drive. I've got 3/4 TB of just photographs and video and have been meaning to put some of it up. Lots of animals, birds, cats, flowers, landscapes and just oddball stuff for no particular reason. -Rod-


----------



## Swede

USAPatriot said:


> Nice, all the way around, Swede
> 
> If you hang around Malibu much, we may have a mutual acquaintance. I know he's hoping I never show up on his doorstep
> Zuma is great for those that like to get slaughtered by huge waves  -Rod-



Zuma can be gnarly for sure. I surfed actively for about 15 years up and down the coast...A lot of great "secret" spots for sure.


----------



## Ghostman

USAPatriot said:


> I need to hookup my backup drive. I've got 3/4 TB of just photographs and video and have been meaning to put some of it up. Lots of animals, birds, cats, flowers, landscapes and* just oddball stuff for no particular reason*. -Rod-



...so you mean a dozen photos of animals, birds, cats, flowers and landscapes, and 700gigs of porn?


----------



## Micky

Ghostman said:


> ...so you mean a dozen photos of animals, birds, cats, flowers and landscapes, and 700gigs of porn?



I would have figured Swede for at least a couple terrabytes of good stuff...


----------



## Swede

Micky said:


> I would have figured Swede for at least a couple terrabytes of good stuff...



no stash on my computer


----------



## USAPatriot

Nah not quite THAT much porn


----------



## Micky

Well, I got to try Live View and Movie mode on my new Nikon D810.
Turns out my Sigma lenses are not compatible with the new camera... 
I have to send the lenses to Sigma (free of charge) to get the firmware updated.
My prime lenses as well as a zoom or two will not auto-focus in those modes.

From what I have heard, since Sigma has started making lenses for Nikon that are actually BETTER than Nikon lenses, Nikon is PISSED. They are doing everything they can to prevent Sigma lenses from working properly on Nikon bodies. Fortunately, the experts at Sigma can easily reverse-engineer any safeguards Nikon programs into their bodies that tends to make them incompatible.

Kudos to Sigma for maintaining a top-quality product as well as excellent Customer Service!


----------



## USAPatriot

Nikon may be pissed but that's no reason to take it out on their customers. They may be on shaky legal ground as well. More than one company has taken a bath in court over such shenanigans. If Sigma were in the wrong, Nikon would have filed suit for a patent infringement. If there's no infringement, Nikon can't actively take steps to make Sigma's products not work on a Nikon body. Nikon's basically putting a block on an accepted standard and likely violating some industry agreement and the law in so doing. If you had a mind to, you could probably sue. Sigma may be able to fix it but that's time you don't have access to your own lenses. -Rod-


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I'm not a fan of Sigma. I ran into the old incompatibility issues back in the film days, when I used to use Minolta. 1st, I had 2 lenses literally fall apart under normal usage. On one, the focus ring fell off & the front element landed curved side on the blacktop. I got it replaced, only to have the same thing happen, but, it simply dismounted. I sent it in to get fixed & they couldn't get it to focus properly. The 3rd one quit working & fried the aperture control chip on my camera.

FF a few years, I bought a 24-70/2.8 pro, w/ all the letters after it. Every time I installed it, it froze the camera up. The only thing that would reset the camera, was installing an OEM lens. I contacted Sigma NY & they said they'd upgrade the chipset. Keep in mind, that this was a brand new lens & I was 2 weeks into it. I sent it in & 2 months later, I get it back w/ the paperwork stamped "UNREPAIRED" & under the tech notes "parts not available". Ok, well, now, I can't send it back to the store I bought it from because they had it for 2 months. They said they could & would fix it, otherwise, I would have sent it back. I called them & they told me some such story that the lens was not new & that it was old stock (even though it had the current letter codes). I ended up talking to a guy who worked for their Canadian distribution & he went to bat for me & they even fought w/ him about it. After all, the best he could offer was that I send it in right then, & when they release the next new version (almost a year away), they'd give me $100 credit towards a new one...

Any company, that will not stand behind their product does not deserve my business, nor anyone else that I would entrust giving out a recommendation to...

They do not license their products. Their method of reverse engineering should be illegal, just like reverse engineering a Marshall amp & then putting their name on it. You shouldn't expect Marshall to cater to the people pirating their designs, nor should the OEM companies cater to Sigma. You buy from pirates at your own risk...


----------



## Micky

This is great stuff! Thanks Dog, and I am sorry for your troubles. Thanks for posting that here.

I have been using Sigma lenses since the 80's, and this is not my first time sending a lens in for service. I just hope it is a quick turnaround...

I also shot film years ago, and had an AF 24-70 Sigma that would not focus on my 8008/F4 so I sent it in. Came back, worked great. When it wouldn't focus on my new F5, I contacted them and sent it in again. Still no charge, complimentary service.

FF to 2005 (I think?) I got my first DSLR, a Nikon D70. When I inquired at Sigma about why it wouldn't AF on this new body (mind you a 20 year-old lens) they wanted to charge me, as it was well out of warranty, but I reminded them what a loyal customer I was and listed all the other Sigma glass I owned they did it free of charge.

Since the majority of new Nikon lenses are all made in Korea, versus Sigma stuff still manufactured in Japan, it is a no-brainer which I will choose. I contacted them today about my primes, and within minutes I had an email with a link to an online service request form as well as a personal note from the director of the department.

Since basketball season is over I can afford to send the primes in for firmware upgrades, as the 70-200 and the 100-300 will live on my bodies in the springtime. They are perfect sideline lenses...


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Do you send them directly to Sigma or is there a US distributer like there is in Canada? We are at the mercy of our distributer, not that it affects me as I have all Olympus glass. I know there have been compatibility issues with Sigma with things like the AFs motors with no manual motor gear, firmware updates, etc. Regardless where made, it would be intersting to AB a Nikkor 70 - 200f2.8 and the Sigma to see if there's any noticeable diff. In terms of sharpness, contrast, focus etc. I know the prime f1.4s are rockin good lenses!!


----------



## Micky

There are 3 service centers in the USA East, I don't know about the rest of the country. They are actual centers, not just distributors. The one I use is on Long Island, NY.

The newer Sigma stuff, like the ART lenses are incredibly sharp, comparable to Zeiss stuff. The 70-200 is comparable in optical quality, but the Nikon version (made in Japan) has better build quality and faster AF. I absolutely love my 1.4 primes, the 24mm/1.4 ART will be released right around my birthday next month!

Nikon has a couple new PF lenses I would like to try, much lighter and shorter than their other versions... Read about them here: A Closer Look at Nikon's New Phase Fresnel (PF) Lens Technology


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Yes, Sigma has their main US offices (including service) in NY. The guy from Canada, was a guy I met online, (in a forum like this) in the early 2K's. He just happened to see me talking bad about his brand (he worked for Sigma Canada Distribution) & because he had a sense of pride, PM'd me & took it up the management ladder. He met resistance all the way, but diplomatically went up. In the end, they didn't want to fix it & wanted me to buy a new one, but only give me $100 back, on what I paid...

The problem, is that, once cameras got into micro processing, they had to protect their firmware. When, an OEM company produces a product system, they have to ensure backwards comparability for at least so many years. So, just as in the computer world, they form licensing treaties w/ 3rd party mfgr's, to give them a lease on their firmware engineering patents, so that, when someone buys into the license, they will have open source to insure forwards compatibility for their products.

Sigma, has always refused to comply to licensing standards, but opt, to simply get their hands on a sample & reverse engineer it. This means, that while they draw up their own schem, for all the hardware, they must also hack the firmware & try & replicate it, while thinking forward (which they are not privied to) to future engineering already being thought about. Other 3rd party mfgr's that license the engineering, are in the loop...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Jethro Rocker said:


> it would be intersting to AB a Nikkor 70 - 200f2.8 and the Sigma to see if there's any noticeable diff. In terms of sharpness, contrast, focus etc. I know the prime f1.4s are rockin good lenses!!





Micky said:


> The newer Sigma stuff, like the ART lenses are incredibly sharp, comparable to Zeiss stuff. The 70-200 is comparable in optical quality, but the Nikon version (made in Japan) has better build quality and faster AF. I absolutely love my 1.4 primes, the 24mm/1.4 ART will be released right around my birthday next month!
> 
> Nikon has a couple new PF lenses I would like to try, much lighter and shorter than their other versions... Read about them here: A Closer Look at Nikon's New Phase Fresnel (PF) Lens Technology


When I was shooting Leica Threadmount (I used to have a few Leica II cameras & a Canon Ib & a whole slew of lenses), they used to have a bunch of literature on their optics & how they created the lenses, including the compromises that led to specific qualities. One of the big challenges is sharpness vs bokeh. Usually, the sharper the lens, the bokeh is compromised. To get great bokeh, the sharpness is compromised. There have been great feats in geometry/physics, to overcome many of the problems, but there still has to be some considerations to compromise.

The 3rd factor is price... It's like you can have:

sharp
bokeh
cheap

you can not have all 3. You can have a cheap sharp lens, like a 50/1.8, but the bokeh will be poor. You can get a nice sharp 85/1.2 w/ great bokeh, but, it will cost you a couple grand. Ever shop for a Leitz 50mm lens & wonder why bthey cost so much? It's because they work them hard to get tight tolerances for the sharpness & bokeh & also across the full workings of the lens.

For instance, some lenses work best at a certain aperture & focusing at a certain distance. Now, try & get a lens that performs well at all apertures & all distances... Nearly impossible, but, you can get the elements to work together to get the best performance across the board, but, it's costly...

So, there are also considerations for us as consumers. Does your photography depend on sharpness, bokeh, or both? Do you care about one over the other? Then, of course, there's the mechanical aspects, like focus speed & accuracy & Image Stabilization (VR/AS). If your lens can't focus fast enough, image sharpness might not even matter.


----------



## USAPatriot

Micky said:


> There are 3 service centers in the USA East, I don't know about the rest of the country. They are actual centers, not just distributors. The one I use is on Long Island, NY.
> 
> The newer Sigma stuff, like the ART lenses are incredibly sharp, comparable to Zeiss stuff. The 70-200 is comparable in optical quality, but the Nikon version (made in Japan) has better build quality and faster AF. I absolutely love my 1.4 primes, the 24mm/1.4 ART will be released right around my birthday next month!
> 
> Nikon has a couple new PF lenses I would like to try, much lighter and shorter than their other versions... Read about them here: A Closer Look at Nikon's New Phase Fresnel (PF) Lens Technology



Micky,

I didn't see it anywhere so maybe I can ask you: Will my Nikon L830 have Zeiss lenses? All of my digital cameras have been Sonys until now, and they were all Zeiss. When I was doing 35mm I was usually using Yashica's, but half those I used on telescopes so, no glass. Anyhow, it'd be great if the Nikon was also Zeiss. I've been happy with them for many years. -Rod-


----------



## Micky

Probably not. Chances are, it will have one of the newer lo-light hi-zoom Nikkor lenses.
The real gem in that camera is the sensor. Wicked good lo-light performance.
Sure the camera won't fit in your pocket, but the results you will get are well worth it.

Here is a site with the specs, it is a Nikkor lens...
https://www.nikonusa.com/en/Nikon-Products/Product/Compact-Digital-Cameras/COOLPIX-L830.html


----------



## Jethro Rocker

No, Rod, Nikon will have a Nikkor lens. Sony uses Zeiss and Panasonic uses Leica for their compacts.
Sorry, replied at same time as Micky


----------



## Swede

No good photos today, but what a great location for the right weather and conditions.......Looking forward to go there when the timing is right.


























I can only imagine the perfect sunset over the city from up there.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Looking through some old drives, here's some of my handy work (construction):















When we installed this glass, we had a bunch of guys on ladders pushing up on the ceiling, to fit the glass in...































a more close-up view of the bar. I designed the glass holder by getting some thick glass, drilling holes in it, turned the holes into notches, had it tempered & then ground it to perfection all the way around. It looked like crystal, holding crystal glasses...


























Most everything on this house was made from scratch. The windows & doors were made curved & this, being in a mountain resort, the weather didn't cooperate, so all the woodwork got wet during the process & dimensions changed throughout. We had to customize everything & then customize it again, when we put things together, because everything changed during the process.

I don't remember, but, IIRC, I took most of my shots w/ film. This was taken w/ the 10D, which was my 1st digital SLR. I only used it for about 2 weeks before I was one of the 1st to get the 20D. At this point, we were done w/ our part. The homeowner was moved in & I didn't have access to quite a bit of the house, because he had family over & occupying rooms...


----------



## Ghostman

Swede said:


> I have about 3500 downloads of my photos on a site now in 4 months..........Not a penny earned......hehehe,
> 
> Its still fun though



only 3500? I thought you USED your camera. Do you have a problem wiping off all the dust that builds up between shoots?


----------



## poeman33

Ghostman said:


> only 3500? I thought you USED your camera. Do you have a problem wiping off all the dust that builds up between shoots?



Any of you guys remember the old film days and the number of pics you shot? I used to buy film in bulk and roll my own. I always had a notebook with me and would catalog everything I took. I made contact sheets, and keep them in books. I had a index book that listed all the dates,locations of each roll, and had a library of binders filled with negatives and contact sheets. I had them in the basement of my old house. And the @#$%ing basement flooded. There went thousands of negatives...and the damn index book was completely destroyed, so any negatives that were still useable, I had lost all their info. I just had to guess when and were I took the picture.

That is one part of film I don't miss.


----------



## Swede

Ghostman said:


> only 3500? I thought you USED your camera. Do you have a problem wiping off all the dust that builds up between shoots?



3500 individual downloads of 142 different images.


----------



## Micky

Swede said:


> 3500 individual downloads of 142 different images.



And not a penny? Where does the money actually go?


----------



## Swede

Micky said:


> And not a penny? Where does the money actually go?



Its a free stock photo site...

So far I have had photos on various websites around the world, latest being a dog rescue site in Pensylvania...haha.

Yeah seriously, If I only made a buck from each, this could be a nice additional income.


----------



## Swede

Just for fun....This image has been downloaded over 500 times in 4 months???







And here is several sites its included on. First up a UK wealth planning site

Balance: Wealth Planning


and also on 107 other sites/blogs etc..... Frightening....lol


----------



## Jethro Rocker

I think if some wealth planning business uses your shot for it's business, you need a piece of the pie!!


----------



## Swede

Not to take up valuable bandwidth and clutter the page ( I appologize in advance)...But seriously......A dime per pic, is that too much to ask for....hahahah. Just looked at some of the MANY places this image exist.


----------



## Swede

This became an interesting morning......I need advice. I just got an email from some guy that made an app for wallpapers. He says he wants to make me a separate category in the app, just for my images.

Here is a link to his app and a copy of his email???


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.iqdesk.momentsoflife



A morguefile message from OshriPinchas
reply to: oshri.pinhas@gmail.com

hi i like your photos and i have grate platform of mobile which share your photos on all the screen all over the world as wallpaper i will give you category just for you what you say ? this is the app for android https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.iqdesk.momentsoflife


----------



## CaptainZero

That's pretty cool. I don't think I'd post mine on the free sites however. I suppose it could potentially be a resume builder.


And on the aftermarket lens topic, I had one at one point, Tameron I think. As soon as I bought my first pro Canon lens with the usm, I have never even considered it again. The focusing speed isn't even close. I suppose if I was shooting landscape, or portraits, I would look at them again, but I like action.


----------



## Micky

Swede said:


> This became an interesting morning......I need advice. I just got an email from some guy that made an app for wallpapers. He says he wants to make me a separate category in the app, just for my images.
> 
> Here is a link to his app and a copy of his email???
> 
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.iqdesk.momentsoflife
> 
> 
> 
> A morguefile message from OshriPinchas
> reply to: oshri.pinhas@gmail.com
> 
> hi i like your photos and i have grate platform of mobile which share your photos on all the screen all over the world as wallpaper i will give you category just for you what you say ? this is the app for android https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.iqdesk.momentsoflife



Spelling and punctuation/grammar REEK of SPAM or phishing...
Personally I would just delete the request.


----------



## Swede

Micky said:


> Spelling and punctuation/grammar REEK of SPAM or phishing...
> Personally I would just delete the request.



Ok thanks.....You dont think I should maybe try and get some pennies out of it? I assume the name and such that he is not english?


----------



## Jethro Rocker

I would personally run fast...


----------



## Swede

copy that


----------



## Ghostman

Jethro Rocker said:


> I would personally run fast...



I'd run faster.


----------



## USAPatriot

Swede said:


> Ok thanks.....You dont think I should maybe try and get some pennies out of it? I assume the name and such that he is not english?



I'm with everyone else on this Swede. People you don't know contact you and want to give you money? The first question is: What's in it for him?
That doesn't mean to not contact him, just be prepared for the punchline and make sure it's not a knockout punch.
Maybe the guy came across your photos and honestly thinks it would help him. Okay. He can have access to some pics and he can have a snail mail address to send royalty checks. He actually needs nothing more than that unless he's looking to loot your bank account. When they start asking for information beyond the simplest way of getting money to you (snail mail) then it's a scam. No need for an account number for money transfers because he won't transfer money in, only out. If he asks for your SSN so he can report your income on a 1099, wave bye bye, obviously. There's no harm in hearing what he has to say and sometimes you can benefit.
I have collected 2 scam checks so far worth close to $2,000. I plan on collecting more. Funny part is, they paid for overnight shipping to deliver the checks thinking I'd be dumb enough to cash them.
Up to you of course...but make no decisions that might cost you one red-cent. -Rod-


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Hard to say, but I'd bet he's not offering money, but rather "exposure" as many on the net think is worth top dollar (as long as they get their usage of your images to further their goals - in this case a mobile app)

Swede, just a note. I sent you to the site (morguefile) to learn from. I wouldn't think of it as a way into any industry, especially the stock industry. Just learn from it. Any & all feedback you get on your photos will take you further than if you simply go out & aimlessly take thousands of photos & just store them. I like the lessons put out by Jody & having a forum of other "students" to bounce your photos off is good for learning...

I have tons of images that are floating around all over. Many of them are marked w/ my © symbol & have been trimmed to remove it.

example

There's plenty more of that image. Funny is I posted it only to a couple sites & IIRC, the size, I posted was 600x400. Some sites have enlarged it 1200x_____, but almost every site lifted the copy from which they cropped off my © mark...

Here's my image:






(note: this is the original image I posted & yes, it is 600x400)


----------



## USAPatriot

Wow dogs...you ought to sue them all lol. Or at least send them all a cease and desist order with a demand for payment. If you have a friend that's a lawyer, that'd be a bonus. He might reduce his rate or go for free and you'd likely at least get enough to pay his fee or split it with him. If they get stubborn, get ugly in return...the deeper they dig, the more it's worth to you. -Rod-


----------



## Dogs of Doom

It's not so easy to win © cases. There's a lot to it, as I've explained a few x's on this site. You have to prove:

1. that you have damage. I have to prove, that otherwise, I would have made money off the image.

2. that they made financial gain. & that gain has to prove that my image was a substantial part in their profit.

Being that it's spread to every continent, I'd have to file suit against everyone in every country to win anything. Imagine the cost to pursue 10,000 cases & many of them are not for profit sites...


----------



## USAPatriot

You're probably right, Dogs, but it's doable. No need to go after them all, though. Just the ones with the most to lose, either in image or in dollars. It depends on how sympathetic you might be to grinding someone under your heel. A small business would be most apt to pay up as they can't afford to fight you, and if threatening enough, may just scare them into paying. A large very visible concern might be worried about it's public image, and stealing wouldn't fit that image. But they can afford to fight back too. Still, social media hates it when the big guy steps on the little ones and make money off it. One can assume they profited from the theft, else they wouldn't have done it. Determining exactly how much they made is near impossible, yeah. Yet doing nothing means they keep doing it, your @ sign or not. Sometimes you have to rely on their own PR pages to find out things. They love to brag about the success of their advertising and a preliminary strike in finding out how much they claim to have made from a given ad campaign would be useful. Information sent to stockholders usually contains such boasting.
You're right that it's a lot more complicated than people think and those with the money and resources usually win. -Rod-


----------



## Swede

Here is the latest in communication.....read FROM BOTTOM UP!


You can in the future
If I will sell your category to sponsor (1000-4000$) you will get 5% per selling
thx
oshri pinhas 
m0ments-of-life.com
On Mar 18, 2015 7:18 PM, "Stefan Olsson" <olssonboards@yahoo.com> wrote:
I just assume you would make money out of your app.

From: Oshri Pinhas <oshri.pinhas@gmail.com>
To: Stefan Olsson <olssonboards@yahoo.com> 
Sent: Wednesday, March 18, 2015 10:15 AM
Subject: Re: morguefile message from OshriPinchas

What ?
thx
oshri pinhas 
m0ments-of-life.com


On Mar 18, 2015 6:56 PM, "Stefan Olsson" <olssonboards@yahoo.com> wrote:
Anything in it for me?


Stefan


----------



## Swede

Now I'll be damned....This d-bag is entering my life......Arrrghhh!


----------



## USAPatriot

Yeah...I'd tell him to make up a simple and straightforward contract and send it to your snail mail address...which is where all of the royalties will go too. Specify what pics go into the portfolio and let him have at it. So long as he's not asking for anything that can hurt you, the only thing you lose is the money he never sends. The again, he might just be an honest Joe, Oshri in this case, and actually pay up. The devil's in the details that haven't yet come up.
Those checks I got (I knew it was a scam from the beginning) seemed innocent enough until they said "whoops, we made it out for $1000 too much and would you give the cash to the driver? This could be a version of that. Guy owes you $80 in royalties and he "mistakenly" sends you 3 grand with a followup email asking you to wire him the extra $2920...his check will bounce or be cancelled and you'll be out the $2920.
One never knows until the shit is actually coming out the fan, right at your head. -Rod-


----------



## USAPatriot

If only life were as simple as Olsteen claims it is.
I suppose if you're rich and have people waiting on you hand and foot 24/7, then it really is simple. Not so much for the rest of us. My wife LOVES Olsteen though doesn't always agree with his religious views. -Rod-


----------



## Dogs of Doom

is that the same guy? (using the image for the poem)


I'd decline...

If you're serious about doing stock, you'll need to not have your images already spread out. You'll need to look at stock house contracts & no compete clauses, etc. It's hard for a stock agency to give someone exclusive rights to an image, if you've already given it away to mr. app...


----------



## Swede

Dogs of Doom said:


> is that the same guy? (using the image for the poem)
> 
> 
> I'd decline...
> 
> If you're serious about doing stock, you'll need to not have your images already spread out. You'll need to look at stock house contracts & no compete clauses, etc. It's hard for a stock agency to give someone exclusive rights to an image, if you've already given it away to mr. app...



Not the same guy.......I have not given the guy yet a reply. I asked about a contract being signed first before anything.


----------



## Ghostman

Dude, that looks like my desktop.


----------



## Swede

Ghostman said:


> Dude, that looks like my desktop.



Bwahahahahah....I think officially I just got a little bit scared


----------



## Swede

did some long exposure photos in downtown this evening.....i went with a pro photographer friend of mine, and it was a definite wake-up call to see just how much better his photos turned out.......obviously he has some very expensive gear. Anyways, here are 2 of mine


----------



## USAPatriot




----------



## Ghostman

Took a hike today and it was brutal!






Getting really familiar with the Aperture priority and Shutter priority settings:











The wife took this one and I think it looked really cool:


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Swede said:


> did some long exposure photos in downtown this evening.....i went with a pro photographer friend of mine, and it was a definite wake-up call to see just how much better his photos turned out.......obviously he has some very expensive gear. Anyways, here are 2.



Night shots are always fun! You can spice it up by turning the zoom ring carefully during exposure as well, leads to some intersting art!


----------



## USAPatriot

Mama dove eyeballs her newly hatched chick:


----------



## USAPatriot

Just a thought: It seems like we're blindly posting photos, getting an ego stroke, which is cool, but not critiquing the works...good, bad, good points, bad points, composition, color, subject, etc. If we're to improve, sorta like posting audio or video files of our music or tone, feedback would be good.
I'm guilty of it...I "like" the ones that appeal to me but don't say why or anything, nor say why I don't like the ones I don't "like".
Just something to ponder if we're going to post photographs. I KNOW I have my particular ways of doing things which may or may not be the best way...so critiquing can be a good thing  -Rod-


----------



## Dogs of Doom

RIP Paul Buff...


----------



## Micky

USAPatriot said:


> Just a thought: It seems like we're blindly posting photos, getting an ego stroke, which is cool, but not critiquing the works...good, bad, good points, bad points, composition, color, subject, etc. If we're to improve, sorta like posting audio or video files of our music or tone, feedback would be good.
> I'm guilty of it...I "like" the ones that appeal to me but don't say why or anything, nor say why I don't like the ones I don't "like".
> Just something to ponder if we're going to post photographs. I KNOW I have my particular ways of doing things which may or may not be the best way...so critiquing can be a good thing  -Rod-



I just feel bad about criticizing other peoples photos. I have been behind a camera since I was 10, teaching photography for a few years, and now I shoot sports and sometimes portraits. I can post-process photos with the best of them, and generally use pro gear that costs thousands of dollars, yet beauty is STILL in the eye of the beholder. Photos are like tone, very subjective.

And besides, who am I (or who are you) to say anything about my or your photos? Why should I go out of my way to criticize someone's ****ty cellphone photos of some no-name band I will never ever care about? They obviously must mean something to someone, or else they would have never posted them. Sure they are out-of-focus, too dark, grainy and blurry. What good is it gonna do for me to say this publicly? Why discourage someone from shooting something and possibly giving them the chance to get better?

If you really wanna get your photos critiqued, join a photo forum like DPReview or the likes. They will rip you a new a$$hole no matter what you post. Not sharp, color is off, composition sux, etc. And unless you use multi-million dollar gear and tripods with gimble heads you are a rank amateur that may as well just use a cellphone for your snapshots.

So to post stuff here is kind of a luxury, the photos are great because someone here posted them. So what if it is something totally unrelated to Marshall amps? Who cares what camera took them? Even if the photos are $hitty (generally they are far from that!) does it really matter? And like I said earlier, who are YOU to critique MY photos? Are you some sort of photo expert? Are you even a relative of Ansel Adams? Probably not...

So keep posting stuff here. If you want real criticism, go to a real photo forum.


----------



## CaptainZero

Micky said:


> I just feel bad about criticizing other peoples photos. I have been behind a camera since I was 10, teaching photography for a few years, and now I shoot sports and sometimes portraits. I can post-process photos with the best of them, and generally use pro gear that costs thousands of dollars, yet beauty is STILL in the eye of the beholder. Photos are like tone, very subjective.
> 
> And besides, who am I (or who are you) to say anything about my or your photos? Why should I go out of my way to criticize someone's ****ty cellphone photos of some no-name band I will never ever care about? They obviously must mean something to someone, or else they would have never posted them. Sure they are out-of-focus, too dark, grainy and blurry. What good is it gonna do for me to say this publicly? Why discourage someone from shooting something and possibly giving them the chance to get better?
> 
> If you really wanna get your photos critiqued, join a photo forum like DPReview or the likes. They will rip you a new a$$hole no matter what you post. Not sharp, color is off, composition sux, etc. And unless you use multi-million dollar gear and tripods with gimble heads you are a rank amateur that may as well just use a cellphone for your snapshots.
> 
> So to post stuff here is kind of a luxury, the photos are great because someone here posted them. So what if it is something totally unrelated to Marshall amps? Who cares what camera took them? Even if the photos are $hitty (generally they are far from that!) does it really matter? And like I said earlier, who are YOU to critique MY photos? Are you some sort of photo expert? Are you even a relative of Ansel Adams? Probably not...
> 
> So keep posting stuff here. If you want real criticism, go to a real photo forum.



Yeah, I agree Micky. If someone wants a particular photo critiqued, they could certainly ask, and I'm sure someone will be happy to give their thoughts.


----------



## blues_n_cues




----------



## Jethro Rocker

Yes I have to agree. Although getting some advice helps people learn, if not asked for, I think it's not conducive to good forum manners to critique. We like what we like, some of the images are ones that kind of show the different areas we live in and some are just the eye of the beholder. 
I've also played with cameras for 35 years and worked in retail photo store management, portraits, landscapes etc. Sports is relatively new to me as we finally have endzone seats for CFL football. I'm aware when some of mine aren't as sharp as they should be etc but it is difficult to shoot football from there and still watch the game. 
But if people want advice on their pics, ask and I'm sure some will help! BTW, I don't profess to know it all just because I have lots of experience. Learn and ENJOY it!!


----------



## USAPatriot

I guess we've sunk to a new low as a society when "critique" automatically takes on a negative connotation. Sorta like "critical thinking skills" I guess, where the only current requirement is that a person follow the herd and hammer on (fill in the PC subject du jour here) and never, ever offer up a cognent argument to support the position. Maybe I should have said "informed analysis" instead. Shrug. -Rod-

Just as a PS...the "critiquing" of photos and posts in general is an ongoing thing. See the "like" button? Some people use it, some don't. Some use it wisely. Some don't. Did you get up on the wrong side of the bed, Micky? Should I not "like" your photos? Doing so is in it's own way, a critique. We all have opinions and yes, like assholes, some just stink. One needn't be an expert to "critique" a photo. Out of focus? Some are supposed to be, as in depth of field. Some, in focus or out, are the only memorialization of an event the world will ever see. A man being hit by a bullet, his life ended in a war, out of focus. tsk tsk. But the fact that it IS out of focus adds power to it. Color white balance and all the other things that go wrong with our photos are just proof that we cannot control the world around us. In my own experience, my great photos are outnumbered by so-so or shiity ones by a factor of hundreds...maybe thousands. This new L830 brackets photos and then decides on it's own which one is best, which takes the art out of photography in my book. We live to learn...or there's no point in living...not to me anyway and if I post a photo people are welcome to take their best shot (heheheh) at it, whether I specifically ask for it or not.
Why the hell else did I post it? My life ain't so interesting that people are following my every word or deed. I hope to entertain and maybe improve in the process.
Photography thread/photography forum...maybe we just want to share with friends and get a little feedback? If the cork-sniffers on a photo phorum are going to hate on everything, then I'd say "friendship" isn't part of the equation. I don't perceive this forum to be of that flavor, whether it's photos or amps/guitars/audio-video files. The cork-sniffers seem to be the minority. The rest of us tend to actually like each other, which is why there's so many members. I'd rather read why my photos suck than keep walking around in the belief they are really good... Same with my music. -Rod-


----------



## Micky

Sorry Rod, you KNOW that I did not mean to rain on your parade...
But to me, critique means to tell me what is wrong or what I could possibly do better.
'Be critical' I guess is the definition, and if that has a negative connotation then I am sorry.

But I do agree with others here, when some one asks, what is wrong with this photo, or why is this blurry or whatever, THEN is the time to let them know. In this thread I took it as an opportunity to display some neat stuff, possibly a cool effect or possibly a different technique. Sort of a one-way ticket so to speak.

Other than this thread, I generally would have nothing good to say about others photos.
And since this is not a photography forum, as far as photos are concerned, I keep my mouth shut.


----------



## CaptainZero

USAPatriot said:


> I guess we've sunk to a new low as a society when "critique" automatically takes on a negative connotation. Sorta like "critical thinking skills" I guess, where the only current requirement is that a person follow the herd and hammer on (fill in the PC subject du jour here) and never, ever offer up a cognent argument to support the position. Maybe I should have said "informed analysis" instead. Shrug. -Rod-



I think we mean, we should only critique when asked. Well, that's what I meant. I would welcome it, but not everyone wants to hear it. Kind of like when someone puts up their song. I wouldn't offer 'advice' if they didn't ask for it.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

^^^ That's what I mean, too, Rod, not to "judge" every pic that comes along, as it's like judging art - it IS in the eye of the beholder. A picture that really MEANS something to me usually has Spirit our cat in it, even if it's technically "imperfect", whatever that means!!


----------



## poeman33

Photography is an art. You can't really tell someone this or that is "wrong". Just like you can't tell a painter they used the wrong colours, or their composition is wrong. Sure there are basic rules of thumb, and techniques...but that's as far as it goes. And some of the best photos break all those rules anyways. It's whether the photographer likes the picture or not. They are kind enough to share them, and I appreciate that, and that's all I need. I'm not about to tell someone that the picture breaks the rule of thirds rule or anything like that. It's a moment pf personal expression...that's all.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Exactly! However, if a member asks how to "improve" an image or about something different they can do, I'm all for it. It's how we learn! ( "It's pronounced LEARNED Peppy...")


----------



## Dogs of Doom

An image of interest:






I took this image in '06. I got the cameras in the '90s sometime. The Minolta is a 35mm w/ auto-exposure (or manual). The Zeiss is a 6x7 med format fully manual camera. The interesting part is that the med format bellows compact fits in your pocket, while the 35mm doesn't. You need an external meter though for the Zeiss, which, I have plenty. I still have both cameras. The Minolta doesn't work, as the film advance broke many years ago.

I wish I had digital shots of my old Leica & Canon threadmount rangefinders. Those old cameras were a work of art themselves. The lenses & the finders were pretty cool too, as well as the mechanical shutter release timers, etc. Just before going digital, I had everything invested in Minolta, including my film scanner. Unfortunately, right around the time I was forced to go digital, Minolta went belly up. When the new Windows came out, ½ of my scanner didn't work (infra-red for Digital ICE 3). Now, it doesn't even work. Leaving my film years (thousands of images) not for digital consumption...


----------



## USAPatriot

Micky said:


> Sorry Rod, you KNOW that I did not mean to rain on your parade...
> But to me, critique means to tell me what is wrong or what I could possibly do better.
> 'Be critical' I guess is the definition, and if that has a negative connotation then I am sorry.
> 
> But I do agree with others here, when some one asks, what is wrong with this photo, or why is this blurry or whatever, THEN is the time to let them know. In this thread I took it as an opportunity to display some neat stuff, possibly a cool effect or possibly a different technique. Sort of a one-way ticket so to speak.
> 
> Other than this thread, I generally would have nothing good to say about others photos.
> And since this is not a photography forum, as far as photos are concerned, I keep my mouth shut.



No biggy, Micky  FWIW, if someone sees some trend in my photos that seems amiss, by all means, speak up. I KNOW I have problems with white balance. Part of it is technological and part of it is pain meds. Constricted pupils makes it tough for me to judge the reality of a light source sometimes and I do NO post-shoot processing. The odd pic will be cropped for size or proportion if I messed up or didn't zoom enough but I do no color adjustments. I just try to do the best I can at the moment and hope it turns out well. I guess that makes me a dinosaur  -Rod-


----------



## USAPatriot

Dogs of Doom said:


> An image of interest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took this image in '06. I got the cameras in the '90s sometime. The Minolta is a 35mm w/ auto-exposure (or manual). The Zeiss is a 6x7 med format fully manual camera. The interesting part is that the med format bellows compact fits in your pocket, while the 35mm doesn't. You need an external meter though for the Zeiss, which, I have plenty. I still have both cameras. The Minolta doesn't work, as the film advance broke many years ago.
> 
> I wish I had digital shots of my old Leica & Canon threadmount rangefinders. Those old cameras were a work of art themselves. The lenses & the finders were pretty cool too, as well as the mechanical shutter release timers, etc. Just before going digital, I had everything invested in Minolta, including my film scanner. Unfortunately, right around the time I was forced to go digital, Minolta went belly up. When the new Windows came out, ½ of my scanner didn't work (infra-red for Digital ICE 3). Now, it doesn't even work. Leaving my film years (thousands of images) not for digital consumption...



Nice! I've not tried Minolta but have an old Yashica and an AE-1 at my Dad's place. I somehow left them stashed in a table's cubbyhole when I moved. I loved 35mm, had a darkroom for my astrophotos when I was a kid (the Yashica) and started out with Hasselblad 4x5"'s in a photo class in high school. It was terrific to be able to use such great (and expensive!) cameras. -Rod-


----------



## Micky

USAPatriot said:


> I KNOW I have problems with white balance. -Rod-



Now THIS is the perfect subject for this thread!

How do you guys deal with white balance?

Personally I generally leave my cameras on AUTO, and if it is off, I fix it in PP.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

I tend to try and match light conditions for jpg and raw and then correct raw after. That way, each shot is consistent, shot at same WB at same time, my software shows the shot balance initially. Then I can batch process if necessary. Many times the jpg is right on the nose, the Olympus has very good WB settings.
That Minolta has a nice fast lens on it. I have an old Olympus like that too. All my old Olympus 35 gear still, many excellent Zuiko fixed focal length lenses. Must use some more film someday.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

If I'm on assignment, I use my old Expodisc...

ExpoImaging - ExpoDisc 2.0 Professional White Balance Filter

Aim at light source, then use shot to set custom white balance.


----------



## USAPatriot

I also leave mine on auto but this new Nikon L830 has an exposure compensation right on the selector toggle that's making it easy to correct. I've just had it a few days so have a lot to learn about it. When I had my Sony HX-300 I either had to shoot brackets or go into the menu and play with the white balance function or the flash compensation. Some scene selections handled white balance much better than others so I tended towards darker rather than lighter. Sometimes it was just a matter of fooling the chip, letting it set the exposure on something nearby but a lighter color and then swinging back to the subject for the photo. It worked so long as the focus didn't change. -Rod-


----------



## Jethro Rocker

That's for exposure, Rod, rather than white balance. That exposure and focus lock can be very useful in tricky light, hold shutter down partway and point at a neutral subject. Good for sunsets and whatnot too. That's a good use of the exposure lock.


----------



## USAPatriot

Jethro Rocker said:


> That's for exposure, Rod, rather than white balance. That exposure and focus lock can be very useful in tricky light, hold shutter down partway and point at a neutral subject. Good for sunsets and whatnot too. That's a good use of the exposure lock.



It's exactly what I do, Jethro, but usually not a neutral subject, rather a piece of the subject I'm shooting. That's assuming it's multicolored or shaded. Locking on a darker spot, assuming the AF wants to cooperate, lightens the entire image. Locking on a lighter spot, even marginally, darkens the entire image, including the background. It does work for white balance so long as the frame is filled with the subject. It's not going to work where the subject is a small or medium sized object, relative to the entirety of the image.
It did work on some Goldfinches on a hanging sock feeder though. I have the before's and after's but in the after's, the birds are way dark while sky is perfect. In the before's the sky was a complete wash-out.
This is a new camera though and I'm clueless. I found like 6 scenes but the documents say if I'd scrolled over I'd have found another dozen. I haven't even found the auto white balance yet, though it's supposedly there.

Along with white balance, my challenge is going to be in depth of field. With no manual overrides in the L830, the only thing I can think to do is zoom less and then crop to enlarge to get the depth of field I want. If I zoom to my norm, the field is going to be flat and everything in focus.

Hey! A question regarding the zoom. In my Sony HX-300, which I don't have anymore, I could get 500x zoom out of it so long as I wanted to use the 800x600 image size. That's an astounding number that I came across somewhere and I did the math and it was true. But I don't know if that's a universal thing or just specific to the Sony. -Rod-


----------



## Dogs of Doom

stick w/ optical zoom - say no to digital zoom. You'll get better results cropping it yourself, rather than letting the camera do it...


----------



## Micky

Optical zoom will kill your sharpness. Best to master composition using regular zoom, and rely on digital zoom only in extreme circumstances.

Exposure compensation is just that. Compensation for exposure.

And try to find your Aperture Priority mode. That is where you control DOF.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

you have this?

Nikon COOLPIX L830 Digital Camera | Compact Digital Camera from Nikon

looks like it's intended for p&s video...

On the "scenic" modes, to get faster shutter & shallow DOF, use sports/portrait or similar modes. There's other modes for scenic, so it should be pretty self explanitory. I could never be happy w/ a camera that doesn't allow for full manual...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Micky said:


> Optical zoom will kill your sharpness. Best to master composition using regular zoom, and rely on digital zoom only in extreme circumstances.
> 
> Exposure compensation is just that. Compensation for exposure.
> 
> And try to find your Aperture Priority mode. That is where you control DOF.


optical is mechanical zoom... digital is crop...

The Nikon seems to only have program modes, no shutter, aperture or manual...


----------



## Micky

So then a portrait mode will probably yield the best DOF control.
The 830 is a GREAT grab-n-go camera, and it has one of the best macro lenses in the P&S group.


----------



## USAPatriot

Dogs of Doom said:


> you have this?
> 
> Nikon COOLPIX L830 Digital Camera | Compact Digital Camera from Nikon
> 
> looks like it's intended for p&s video...
> 
> On the "scenic" modes, to get faster shutter & shallow DOF, use sports/portrait or similar modes. There's other modes for scenic, so it should be pretty self explanitory. I could never be happy w/ a camera that doesn't allow for full manual...



That's what I have, yes and it's what I'm going to have to deal with. There's workarounds for not having manual modes but they're limited obviously. 

I won't use the video much though I'm sure it's excellent. Texas doesn't have the hummingbirds that LA had...I had hundreds of them every day, dozens in the winter, even, and have hundreds or thousands of hours of video of them. Here, they breeze through on their way north in the Spring and then again heading south in the Fall. I may set up the camera downrange when I go shooting though. A few feet off center and 10 feet in front of the target makes for amazing videos of me poking holes in paper. 5 shots into a space the size of the nickle at 100 or 200 yards is no small thing  
If I was back to hand-feeding Mockingbirds or Bluejays, that'd be video-worthy too. -Rod-


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Rod, the compact should work OK for the birds, point it downwards so there is little sky showing and lock focus / exposure then lift up....OR... set light metering pattern, likely in the menu, to center or spot. In spot mode, the light meter sets the exposure to ONLY the area in the very center, where your subject is. Lock it there by depressing shutter partway and recompose.
Careful, though, point at a very light subjuect and it darkens waaayyy down point at dark and it lightens up. It's an easy way to compensate for goofy or backlit subjects.
DOF - harc to control properly with a compact camera, the sensor is so small, the DOF is almost always sharp right through. Zoom in and open aperture is the only real way to sort of control it. The so called Portait mode does very little especially in bright light. It CAN'T stop aperture down it's too bright out and the large DOF inherent with compact cameras nullifies any effect.
Try that spot meter for the birds!!
Cheers and hope this helps


----------



## USAPatriot

Micky said:


> So then a portrait mode will probably yield the best DOF control.
> The 830 is a GREAT grab-n-go camera, and it has one of the best macro lenses in the P&S group.



I just got my van running again today after it being down for about 4-5 months, so at least me and the camera have a way to get somewhere without leaving the wife without wheels.

I'll keep the suggestions in mind. I tried the macro last night on a few common things and it did seem good though it was indoors and the lighting bad. 
The baby Preying Mantises should be hatching on the Lantana soon and they're always fun to shoot. -Rod-


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Addendum - after checking link directly to that camera, seems it has no aperture control, not even automatically. It put a 2x neutral density filter in and aperture only runs from f3 to f5.9 while zooming. Nothing really wrong with this, just the nature of the beast. As Micky has pointed out, macro will give limited DOF and sharp results!!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

macro usually gives greater DOF @ a distance...

DOF is dependent on the distance between the film plane, the subject, focal length, aperture & background. The closer the distances, the more DOF you need to have a tighter area in focus...

example, when I do 1:1 macro, I usually shoot f/16 or smaller to insure the subject is focused properly. The background will be out of focus, even if it's only inches away...


----------



## USAPatriot

Jethro Rocker said:


> Rod, the compact should work OK for the birds, point it downwards so there is little sky showing and lock focus / exposure then lift up....OR... set light metering pattern, likely in the menu, to center or spot. In spot mode, the light meter sets the exposure to ONLY the area in the very center, where your subject is. Lock it there by depressing shutter partway and recompose.
> Careful, though, point at a very light subjuect and it darkens waaayyy down point at dark and it lightens up. It's an easy way to compensate for goofy or backlit subjects.
> DOF - harc to control properly with a compact camera, the sensor is so small, the DOF is almost always sharp right through. Zoom in and open aperture is the only real way to sort of control it. The so called Portait mode does very little especially in bright light. It CAN'T stop aperture down it's too bright out and the large DOF inherent with compact cameras nullifies any effect.
> Try that spot meter for the birds!!
> Cheers and hope this helps



I usually use spot anyway, but thanks for that. DOF isn't THAT difficult but without AP it's tougher for sure. Go back to like page 22 and check out the hummingbird on the wire. That was taken at ~50-60ft with the Sony HX-300 and set on "P" which is the priority setting. It's got great DOF for the amount of zoom.
With this camera, more zoom means less DOF, so the trick is going to be to control my impulse to zoom way in, concentrate on composition and then crop it to the size I need. The images aren't huge, 16.1MP but big enough that I can crop 50% and still get an image larger than I actually need without losing sharpness, and the DOF will be there. 
Most of the features on my old camera I didn't use and this one has more than I thought it had, though a few critical ones are missing. I'll be putting up new photos with it, perhaps after the weekend. We've got a week of sunshine, finally, so I'll be out walking. -Rod-


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Here's an example of macro 1:1 handheld. f/9.






I aimed at the center, but chances are I wiggled a bit, so the center is not real sharp. If you look at the outside edge, you can see that DOF is around ¼"...


----------



## USAPatriot

Nice. What is it? It looks like some sort of a heat sink? -Rod-


----------



## Dogs of Doom

It's a military uniform decoration...


----------



## CaptainZero

Micky said:


> Optical zoom will kill your sharpness. Best to master composition using regular zoom, and rely on digital zoom only in extreme circumstances.
> 
> Exposure compensation is just that. Compensation for exposure.
> 
> And try to find your Aperture Priority mode. That is where you control DOF.



Depends on the camera, but I'd say digital zoom is the one to watch out for. Cropping is WAY better in that instance.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

That's what I was thinking, either macro mode close to subject to put background out of focus or use zoom as Rod is doing. Extreme close up, well, you have to close aperture as per Dogs just to get enough in focus. That may be a good way to limit your DOF, get very close to subject if possible, keep background further away.


----------



## CaptainZero

Micky said:


> Now THIS is the perfect subject for this thread!
> 
> How do you guys deal with white balance?
> 
> Personally I generally leave my cameras on AUTO, and if it is off, I fix it in PP.



I normally use auto, but I'm certainly not a pro. If I'm doing sports, I use jpeg, and it pretty much nails it. Same with every other situation. My biggest problems are when I'm bouncing my flash off the ceiling, and the ceiling isn't white, or there's a fluorescent light in the room. 

I was using raw for sports on my last ski trip, but the buffer was filling up too fast. You can't fix the photo if you didn't get it in the first place. 

And, if you expose correctly, you don't need to fix it anyway.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Jethro Rocker said:


> That's what I was thinking, either macro mode close to subject to put background out of focus or use zoom as Rod is doing. Extreme close up, well, you have to close aperture as per Dogs just to get enough in focus. That may be a good way to limit your DOF, get very close to subject if possible, keep background further away.


See, now, here's another shot from the same shoot. f/9 - the only difference is moving about 6" away from the subject, to get a side view...






Notice how much more DOF there is, because the ratio from film plane to subject changed. As well as the subject going from 1:1, I'd estimate this to be about 1:6 (1/6 size) & DOF is probably about 5/8", instead of the ¼" (or less) in the 1st image...

(edit) I should note, that I'm shooting these w/ a polarizer filter & in my living room at ISO 100. To get plenty of light, I have 2 strobes aimed at the ceiling to fill the room w/ light & a ringlight on the camera set to it's lowest setting to give me enough light to work like this. I like to use the polarizer to cut down on reflections...


----------



## Micky

With the new D810 I can shoot RAW + JPG, the .nef files go to the CF card and the .jpg files go to the SD card. The SD card is wicked easy to pop into the laptop (just about ANY laptop) and I will dump the CF card when I need to PP. Generally the .jpg are right on, and the new camera auto WB works much better than the D300, I have wicked problems under fluorescent lights.

I think I am gonna start using a grey or white card and learn how to measure and set the exact WB in the camera as well.

Easier said than done... The first part is I need to understand color temp (WB) a lot better. Even worse, I am colorblind...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

easier to use a filter, like the expodisc. These days, there are many cheaper options. I used to know the guy who invented the Expodisc, so I got mine for cheap. Some people use bleached coffee filters. Just put the coffee filter over your lens & put a rubber band around it. Turn lens to manual focus. Aim at light source, use frame to set CWB...

Easy...


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Will the polarizer reduce reflections with flash? I understood it had to be polarized light (daylight) to do the best job. Ceiling bounce flash is such a great way to get nice even soft illumination, given a white ceiling.
Rod, above is a great example, as you move away from the subject, the DOF increases dramatically.
Micky, the manual method works great, the problem is under mixed lighting as in if part of image is under different colored light than another part of image, WB will be correct for one or the other but not both.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

try this...

Put a circular polarizer on your lens & aim at some glass. You'll notice that you can kill the reflection in the glass. The same can be done w/ water. You can make a rainbow disappear. If a girl is wearing a polyester swimsuit & you can see through it. You can make it not see through...

You can work it the same way when using studio lights. You still need to carefully set up your lights. In this case, I don't have them set up so carefully. The way they are set up makes the ceiling into a giant umbrella. They are not optimal, but, good enough for piece meal work. I'm not getting paid for a full production anyways...

Polarizers do not work on metal. The acorn knot/portepee is metal threaded, but, I'm more concerned about the white plexiglass underneath...

Here's a portrait I did w/ a polarizer, back in around '08 (I think)






I like how it makes the skin not shiny...


----------



## Jethro Rocker

I have tried them indoors years ago and it sort of cancelled some reflection but did not work nearly as well as it does outside on glass, water, etc. We used to put 2 pieces of polarized gel over the copy lights combined with the lens filter to kill reflection when copying photos etc years ago at the store, it worked extremely well. ill have to try it again, it was a few years back! Thx!


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Actually, I have been using off camera flash for awhile now and could not see where to set a polarizer without a modelling lamp. Haven't used the big strobe for ages, it doesn't set low enough. Existing light would be OK but I really haven't given much thought to one indoors as with my normal setup there's no point. Just thinking out loud, really...


----------



## Micky

A polarizing filter will not help with flash.

Polarizer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## poeman33

On my old Nikons, I would switch between shutter priority and aperature priority, depending on what I wanted to do. For anything moving or a long telephoto shot, I wanted wanted a faster shutter speed. And for scenery shots, I wanted to have control over the depth of field.
With the new Nikon, I am actually quite impressed with their "scene modes" or whatever they call them. You pick what you are doing, and it will do automatically what I was doing manually. When you look at the aperature and shutter speeds it is choosing...I would be doing the same if it wasn't automatic. Very rarely I have to go to manual.


----------



## Micky

On my DSLR's I use Aperture mode 99% of the time. If I need a faster shutter speed, I bump the ISO up a bit. Sometimes, during night football games, I will use Manual mode, and sometimes with the strobes I will use Manual there as well.

With my old 8008 and F5, I used Program mode a lot, it just seemed to do what I needed when I was a Sportswriter/Photographer. These days, I want a bit more control.


----------



## CaptainZero

Be careful if you use the polarizer when doing a panoramic too. Or, you may end up ruining it like I did with this one. 






Edit: And watch your horizons too.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Micky said:


> A polarizing filter will not help with flash.
> 
> Polarizer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Without Googling it, that's what I thought - it is not polarized light.
They work sort of with incandescent but are really excellent with daylight. Plus, losing a couple stops indoors.

Poeman, aperture priority also is good for action, set the widest aperture and of course, you will get the highest shutter speed possible. It will vary with lighting conditions but will always be maxed. I'm now like Micky where I shoot A- priority mostly. With my 35's, it was manual almost exclusively.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Well, there are plenty of books/articles on using a polarizer w/ flash. If you only use on camera flash, then, yes, correct, nothing will save you. But, if like me, you use multiple flashes all the time & from every direction, then, you can definitely see a difference...

Here's a question addressed from a book that covers it.

(note: the forum's auto format software hosed the link, so here's the article)


> * Off Camera Flash with a circular polarizer filter *
> 
> See latest post
> 
> Sort: *Oldest first* | Newest first
> Showing 1-5 of 5 posts in this discussion
> 
> 
> *Initial post*: May 1, 2010 10:41:00 AM PDT
> R. Klassen says:
> In your book, Off Camera Flash, you describe using the polarizer filter to reduce glare on peoples' faces, and thereby often eliminating the need for a softbox, etc. One question: When using off camera flash to light a person's face, for instance, how do you know how to properly turn the polarizer filter to it's most effective setting? I reread this section of the book several times but couldn't find it.
> Reply to this post
> Permalink | Report abuse | Ignore this customer
> Do you think this post adds to the discussion? Yes No
> 
> 
> Posted on May 6, 2010 8:10:20 AM PDT
> Rod Deutschmann says:
> Hello R. Klassen.
> The polarizer is an amazing tool and the effects are quite startling (whether we use a flash or not.)
> 
> When eliminating the glare from your flash, it's best to position yourself 90 degrees from the light you are creating (a right angle from your flash). You still must turn the polarizer of course and this can get tricky (as you've noted). There are several options to figure it out.
> 1) Employ your flashes modeling light and simply rotate the polarizer ... you'll see it when it works.
> 2) Look for the 'mark' ... Many polarizers offer a small marking that you can use to align the tool. Simply point this mark to your light source. If your polarizer doesn't have a mark, then get the proper alighnment by using the sky and mark your polarizer yourself. (To do: Put the sun to your shoulders, aim at the sky, rotate the polarzier until you see the effect. Then mark the polarizer with a silver Sharpie putting a dot on the tool where the sun is.
> 3) Use a pen light or flash light. If you put a pen light or flash light on your flash and turn it on (if your flash does not have a modeling light) then you could use that light to get your rotation bearings. When done... just turn the flash off.
> 
> Remember though that the initial 90 degrees (from the light source causing the glare) is just as vital. If you get either of these wrong you won't get the desired effect.
> 
> Plus ... Keep in mind, of course, that a camera in any auto setting will see this dramatic lighting difference as a mistake and try to correct it by adding too much light or adjusting your white balance. Be sure you're in manual control of your camera when doing this and there will never be any problem.
> 
> Thanks for the question and I hope I helped.
> Rod
> Reply to this post
> Permalink | Report abuse | Ignore this customer
> Do you think this post adds to the discussion? Yes No
> 
> 
> Posted on May 6, 2010 8:25:53 AM PDT
> Rod Deutschmann says:
> And Thanks R. Klassen, your insight has proven quite beneficial. I will make sure to include this tip in one of our upcoming books as well.
> Reply to this post
> Permalink | Report abuse | Ignore this customer
> Do you think this post adds to the discussion? Yes No
> 
> 
> In reply to an earlier post on May 6, 2010 1:33:36 PM PDT
> R. Klassen says:
> Rod, thanks so much for taking time from your busy schedule to respond to my polarizer filter question. I've used polarizers for the sky and occasionally water, but had never thought about using the polarizer for photographing people with off camera flash. I'm very eager to get out and give it a try.
> 
> Your three points for 'zeroing in' the polarizer when shooting people with off camera flash certainly answered my question. Since reading your response I purchased Off Camera Flash from Amazon (I've been reading it in a bookstore. It's a great book.
> 
> After ordering Off Camera Flash I went outside and 'Marked' my polarizer, as you suggested. From your discussion about marking, I assume the sweet spot always stays in the same place when my shoulders are correctly positioned.
> 
> Again, I really appreciate your response and look forward to implementing your suggestions.
> Ron Klassen
> Reply to this post
> Permalink | Report abuse | Ignore this customer
> Do you think this post adds to the discussion? Yes No
> 
> 
> Posted on May 6, 2010 1:35:50 PM PDT
> Rod Deutschmann says:
> No, thank you Ron. We're currently working on a book on Off-Camera Flash for the Macro/Close-up Photographer and we'll be sure to put that in there for sure. Thanks again!
> 
> Rod
> Reply to this post
> Permalink | Report abuse | Ignore this customer
> Do you think this post adds to the discussion? Yes No



I rarely have used on camera flash, unless I'm using a point & shoot. Rarely does on camera flash have good effect, except for fill.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

If I put my off camera flash into an umbrella or bounce off the roof, that 90 degrees is hard to find! I suppose a good strong flashlight off ceiling would give you a good idea. Multi flash would be worse, no? Unless both flashes are at even angles to the victim. I guess with digital these days, a little trial and error goes a long ways. I was under the impression that polarizers would not work with flash, I learned something today. That was from years ago. Now I can stop for the day as I've learned something already! Will try that for ****s and giggles sometime.
Built in for fill, yeah, past that, reflect that flash somewhere!


----------



## CaptainZero

I only use the on camera flash as a trigger for my other flash. If I was taking crappy, drunken snapshots at a party, I still wouldn't use it. I'd just jack the iso, and deal with the noise.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Jethro Rocker said:


> If I put my off camera flash into an umbrella or bounce off the roof, that 90 degrees is hard to find! I suppose a good strong flashlight off ceiling would give you a good idea. Multi flash would be worse, no? Unless both flashes are at even angles to the victim. I guess with digital these days, a little trial and error goes a long ways. I was under the impression that polarizers would not work with flash, I learned something today. That was from years ago. Now I can stop for the day as I've learned something already! Will try that for ****s and giggles sometime.
> Built in for fill, yeah, past that, reflect that flash somewhere!


Well, even if it's not 90º exact, you will still have partial effect. The main thing is to get the effect you're after. If you have light sources from all different angles, not all the light will be coming in at 90º, but, the 90º is the angle you most want to combat. If the angle is less, then you will need less of the polarizer's effect to defeat it. That doesn't render it useless, just it's not as strong of an effect (but the effect need not be as strong).

I use mainly monoblock strobes. That way, every location I go to becomes a studio environment. I use modeling lamps for the most part, so I can see the effect of the light I use.

There are x's to use on camera flash. It really depends on what you're doing. If I do, it's usually been my practice to use a bracket. I recently picked up a ring flash, which works well for fill. A lot of people use them as a main light for fashion. A lot of wedding photographers use on camera flash direct.

note: none of my cameras have built-in flash. When I say on camera, I mean a mounted on camera flash...


----------



## Jethro Rocker

My monolite is older than dirt and has too much zip even at low to get a nice f2.8 or less. The big flash wireless with a shootthru works very well. I will experiment with a polarizer for fun one of these days. I shoot mainly for me and for friends so it's all for fun!!
The pics I took of our old house, just went on the market, were better IMO than the 'pro' ones tne realtor had taken. I only used my big flash off the ceiling, no umbrellas or reflectors, it was only for us. Open some blinds. Pro used on camera direct flash and mixed color temps...sigh...it's OK for website...


----------



## Micky

Anyone have some strobes?
I have a pair of Bowens 500r:


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I use Alien Bees (none w/ funky colors) for the last 10 years. I have:

4- B1600s
1- Einstein
1- ABR800 (ring light)

I have some SP lights 

2- Excalibur 3200
1- SP100

I have an 8' Octobox, 
8' Parabolic Umbrella
72x52 Cinemedome 
24x48 Cinemadome Deep w/ grids
2- 36x36 deep softboxes
24" beauty dish w/ 19º grid & sock
2- barndoors
Snoot
Unbrellas: 2- shoot through white & 2- silver 


a pair of Quantum T5d w/ home made reflectors
580EX, 560EX & Metz MZ580


----------



## Micky

I almost had some Bees...
But I got a deal on the Bowens.

I DO have some Paul C. Buff triggers though that i use with my strobes...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Bowens are good quality lights. The quality is better than the Bees. The only thing that sold the Bees for me was the mount is easy to fit just about any light modifier. The Bowens shares too much w/ Profoto, which are very limited & expensive...

I recently sold off my Pocket Wizards & bought Cyber Cyncs w/ a Commander. They aren't as well made, but they get the job done. Paul Buff (RIP) was a Nikon user & apparently, the commander fits well on the Nikon Mount, but loose on Canon. I'll fix it some day. I am thinking of heat crimping a bend in the shoe mount on the commander...

I have shot w/ Bowens & Profoto quite a bit. I feel more at home w/ the Bees though, because I know them inside out. I've got to the point, where I know what the f-stop will be w/ my light w/ a specific modifier is on it & at what power & feet...


----------



## Micky

Dogs of Doom said:


> Bowens are good quality lights. The quality is better than the Bees. The only thing that sold the Bees for me was the mount is easy to fit just about any light modifier. The Bowens shares too much w/ Profoto, which are very limited & expensive...
> 
> I recently sold off my Pocket Wizards & bought Cyber Cyncs w/ a Commander. They aren't as well made, but they get the job done. Paul Buff (RIP) was a Nikon user & apparently, the commander fits well on the Nikon Mount, but loose on Canon. I'll fix it some day. I am thinking of heat crimping a bend in the shoe mount on the commander...
> 
> I have shot w/ Bowens & Profoto quite a bit. I feel more at home w/ the Bees though, because I know them inside out. I've got to the point, where I know what the f-stop will be w/ my light w/ a specific modifier is on it & at what power & feet...



Yeah, same here. Best part about the Bowens is that they are digital and you can dial them down to 1/10 stop all the way up to 5 stops. I wanted to get the Bowens Pulsar triggers, and still might if I start to actually use my strobes more. Currently I use them twice per year at most. Junior prom I go thru about 1000 shots, 90% of them portraits. I just don't have room to leave them setup, so they tend to live in the case...

Seems I use the Nikon SB-800, off-camera on a small mic stand more than anything else. I have a small umbrella mounted, it is a really cool setup. I will snap a photo of the setup next time I get it out. I can trigger it with the on-camera flash. You would like it...


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Jeez, you guys have a lot of really nice gear! If I was more into it and jad a bigger budget for it, I would have stocked up while I worked at the store. I did get a very nice 9.5" Celestron Schmidt telescope...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

this one?

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Celestron-StarBright-Schmidt-Cassegrain-2350mm-Telescope/dp/B000ARDYPQ[/ame]

Looks sweet...


----------



## CaptainZero

You guys have a ton of gear! I'm not into portraits, or product photos, so I'm not going to spend that kind of money on lighting. Good for you guys who make a living from photography. 

I don't even have enough time to practice guitar.  

Still, I'd like to learn a lot more about artificial lighting. But, then... $3000 cameras, or lenses are fun to buy, but a $600 flash isn't.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

A smaller dedicated system flash can be essential and not so much money. Well worth it!!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

CaptainZero said:


> Still, I'd like to learn a lot more about artificial lighting. But, then... $3000 cameras, or lenses are fun to buy, but a $600 flash isn't.


Maybe not, but getting cold calls, out of the blue from Miss USA World & Playboy's Playmate of the Month/Year is... Priceless...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

CaptainZero said:


> I don't even have enough time to practice guitar.


I got my start in High School. I took a couple years & became teacher's assistant. I quit being TA, because everyone wanted to smoke out in the dark room... I quit photography for a long time, while I was pursuing being a rock & roller. I was busy for years working in projects w/ a lot of potential. One project, we had 2+ years of solid studio time put down on tape. The guy who was the band leader, decided not to go forward w/ the project & took a bulk eraser to the multi-track tapes. There were only ever a couple of snap shots taken w/ point & shoot cameras taken over the course of the few years I was involved w/ that. So, I had no real record of my time in that band. I have 2-3 studio tracks on tape & that's it.

My next big project, we were negotiating a few contracts when it came to an end. Just before it came down to that, I had shoved a point & shoot into my brother's hands & told him to fire away. I got a couple shows like that. The images were ****ty, so I bought an SLR system (Minolta Maxxum). I told him to learn how to use it & bring it to the shows. We never got to use it - we broke up...

So, I played in another band, but it was my singer's solo project. I was more of a hired grunt, although, I was the one who had to bring the arrangement to the guitarist & drummer. I put the camera in the hands of a buddy of mine & we only got 4-5 shows total before I quit. Everyone else in the project was married w/ kids & when it came to practice, they'd cancel 80% of the time, but it was always last minute, so I'd end up there anyway...

At that point, (mid '90s) I decided since I bought that gear, I might as well put it to use & went out & took a bunch of scenic photos. I would spend hours at busy locations to take images of these places w/o any people in the shots. Then, I started getting asked to take pictures of people, so I went that route for a good 20 years. I just, in the last couple years, got back into music...


----------



## Micky

CaptainZero said:


> Good for you guys who make a living from photography.
> 
> I don't even have enough time to practice guitar.



See, that's the thing. I don't make a living doing photography. Hardly anyone does...

I can barely make enough to cover the cost of the website where I put my photos. I guess if I promoted it more and let everyone know how to purchase inexpensive prints I could do better.

And I am a BIG fan of existing light(ing), I have fast, lo-light lenses to avoid using flash. I wish I had a studio or even a spot to leave my lights setup, I could probably make money shooting portraits fairly easily.

Problem is, I hate dealing with fussy people. It is for that reason (as well as the bridezillas of the world) I don't (or WON'T) shoot weddings. There is a LOT of money to be made there for not a lot of work. But when you have to accommodate everyone and their brother, I just have to draw the line. I wanna shoot what I wanna shoot, and that is it. Probably the reason I don't make any money shooting photos...


----------



## poeman33

I had a boatload of gear when I was younger. Both music gear and photography gear. Music was my goal to be a professional, and photography was just a hobby. In the end they both became a hobby.
I sold most of the photography gear that I didn't use, or couldn't afford...like the umbrellas, lights, developing and printing gear etc. But it was fun to have at the time. I did do some portraits, and had a knack for pet portraits. I was good at getting the animals personality in the portrait, so I did a whole bunch of those. I would just charge whatever it cost me. I have had some photos published, but I never made any money doing it. Just a little spare change really. Sounds just like what most of us do with our music...we might get paid for a gig, but we aren't making a living at it.
Now that everything is digital, I don't print much anymore anyways. But I have thought about going back to black and white film for fun. We just don't have the room for everything.


----------



## CaptainZero

I just saw this, and thought it was funny.


----------



## Swede

You have been Teslafied










Very interesting place, might as well been on Mars....Very deserted.






Check out the trailer

Bombay Beach Film



Bombay Beach sunset.....


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Ah... interesting discussions to read in here.

Let me critique myself as here again are some badly taken pictures from a cheap camera 

And all that while, although it is raining and windy at 3 in the morning the blackbirds are singing outside. That is not exactly good...

The club where I played in Groningen two weeks ago. It's called Simplon. Been there twice before to gig, first time in 1990.





Simplon Groningen by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Returning from work:





Sunset, retentiegebied Kristalbad by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Inside the ROC building in Hengelo. It's a former steel mill. The skeleton of the building was used to build a school.
Also doubles as voting station. We had provincial elections last week





ROC Hengelo by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


What I do as a Dutch cyclist when passing a sign saying "Cyclists dismount"
Dismount to take a pic, duty done and cycle on 





I don't care about you! by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


A common streetscene in nearby Enschede:





Typical scene... by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Mural on a shed nearby:





Mural, Maartenstraat, Hengelo by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Swede

I have a question for you photo pros.......I have been considering to upgrade my gear, this time for something that will keep me going for awhile.

My gear is ok, but pretty beginner (ish)

Canon Rebel T1i

Cannon 70-300 USM IS

Cannon 18-35 IS

Cannon 50 mm prime 1.8

Im thinking full frame and step up in lenses.....

First. will these lenses fit a full frame camera?

What would be a step up to a full frame and intermediate lenses?

looking for about the same, a telephoto, one prime and a wide angle of sorts

Not looking for top of the line at all.


----------



## CaptainZero

Any canon lens that has EFS on it will NOT work on a full frame. I bet a full frame would be good for you because you don't seem to do a lot of sports or birding/close up shots. Not that they can't do that, but it really gets expensive if that's what you shoot. The new 7D mark 2, will work with all your lenses, or even the first one. They can be had pretty cheap. I have a first gen that works great, and it has a grip. Pm if you'd be interested. 

I like zooms, so if you're getting a full frame, I can't recommend a 24-70 more. I love it. I'll leave the fixed primes to someone else. Actually I use it on crop sometimes too.


----------



## Micky

Might be best to stick with the crop sensor cameras. You can get some pretty good Canon stuff as the Capn' sez. Full frame gets really expensive rather quickly unless you have the lenses already...


----------



## Swede

I just feel like I want to step it up another step.


----------



## CaptainZero

You can get some kick ass performance from a crop. I wouldn't worry about just having FF.


----------



## Swede

thanks gents, im eyeballing a 6D currently that seen like quite a step up from the t1i. and is compatible will all EF and EF'S lenses....which is what I have


----------



## Micky

But that camera is a full-frame isn't it? A better choice might be the 7D Mark II.
(all the FF lenses are compatible I think, but you MUST shoot in crop mode...)


----------



## Swede

youre right, one of the features the 6d have that I like though is the HDR mode


----------



## CaptainZero

Swede said:


> youre right, one of the features the 6d have that I like though is the HDR mode



HDR is much better done in post. And if any of your lenses are EFS they won't work on the 6D.


----------



## CaptainZero

They'll all do bracketing for HDR though.


----------



## CaptainZero

And, it looks like all your lenses will work with FF. I'd look at a used 5D3 over the 6D though.


----------



## Micky

$hit, if you are gonna go FF get an EOS-1D C. But it is only 18MP...


----------



## Swede

I appreciate all you guys input tremendously


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Micky said:


> $hit, if you are gonna go FF get an EOS-1D C. But it is only 18MP...


The "C" is the cinema camera (more for video). The "X", is the one for photography. I'd recommend the X over the C, if you are more interested in still photography. If you are thinking about video, then, the C is the better camera. Before buying a cinema camera, I'd suggest renting one & taking it for a test drive, because the focusing won't work the same way on video. Something you must look into before buying an SLR for video...

Pixel count isn't always everything. I have shot w/ a 4MP camera that beats out a 10MP camera. Pixel pitch & other factors can also be at play. Although, that Nikon you have has great resolution & image quality. Technology has come a long way...


----------



## Swede

I have done some more reserch and now the 70D looks to be a contender, for features and value.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

CaptainZero said:


> Any canon lens that has EFS on it will NOT work on a full frame.


Yes, they made the mirror on the cameras w/ EFS smaller. If you use an EFS lens on any camera not made for it, the mirror will collide w/ the rear of the lens & shatter it...


----------



## Micky

Dogs of Doom said:


> Pixel count isn't always everything.



I was being sarcastic...


----------



## blues_n_cues

hey,less yapping & more snapping.lol

Revolutionary & Civil war graves.Daniel Boone's sister is also buried there.










vintage mule powered ice cream maker


----------



## blues_n_cues

in the shade & yes,I was BBQing that day-


----------



## poeman33




----------



## Swede

To good to be true?????

Its still available

canon 1d

NEVER MIND. OLD MODEL


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Yes, don't be too hung up on FF unless you do TONS of low light shooting AND are very concerned with noise or noise reduction. It may sound lame to the FFr's here but my little Olympus EM (half size crop) is awesome even in lower light, has 10 FPS shooting speed, mirrorless so very compact. NOT the same critter, agreeably, but very nice just the same. Weather resistant, excellent lenses and again, compact.
Depends what you want / need. My old boss at the camera shop is a Nikon user through and through, 25 years, wildlife stuff and just got an EM system for poking around with. He uses it more than his Nikon now.
Not to say you should look at it, just stating that pixel count, size, etc isn't everything to everyone!! 7D...it rocks!!


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Blokkadeleider said:


> Ah... interesting discussions to read in here.
> 
> Let me critique myself as here again are some badly taken pictures from a cheap camera
> 
> And all that while, although it is raining and windy at 3 in the morning the blackbirds are singing outside. That is not exactly good...
> 
> The club where I played in Groningen two weeks ago. It's called Simplon. Been there twice before to gig, first time in 1990.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simplon Groningen by blokkadeleider, on ipernity
> 
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



One thing I really like about this place is that red door. Get in close and shoot it or parts of it!!! Awesome! I love seeing stuff from different countries! I gotta get my camera gear out more...


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Jethro Rocker said:


> One thing I really like about this place is that red door. Get in close and shoot it or parts of it!!! Awesome! I love seeing stuff from different countries! I gotta get my camera gear out more...



Well, I live quite far away from this place. so that will be difficult. 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

This afternoon I visited a friend in the countryside outside town...

Heavenly Dutch weather!





One of those days by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


And this is his trade, it involves wood and a chainsaw:





Dragons by blokkadeleider, on ipernity




Dragons by blokkadeleider, on ipernity



Gr,

Gerrit.

*I was only there to fix his laptop though...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Swede said:


> To good to be true?????
> 
> Its still available
> 
> canon 1d
> 
> NEVER MIND. OLD MODEL


I have one of those... (in better shape)

Yeah, it's the 1st generation 1D camera. It has it's good points, but there's also a lot of drawbacks, just because of it's age technologically. 

One thing that is a plus & a minus is that it has a CCD imaging sensor. CCD is capable of much better color rendition than CMOS. CCD though, requires a hefty engine to run & it uses up twice the battery power & heats up. As a CCD chip heats up, it induces noise.

CMOS is an inherently more noisy chip, but is very efficient, so it's easier to get a way more powerful processor & filter it down, w/o a hefty engine. So, that's why Canon settled on the CMOS sensor after that model, & all other brands followed suit. That, & full frame would be so cost prohibitive in CCD...

The 1D, performance-wise, beats out all of it's successors in function, such as auto-focus, fps, etc. You'll just find yourself limited to low ISO, higher noise & lower resolution. The images will still be stunning, but, more people will opt for the newer features, like lower noise & longer battery life...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Here's a series of shots w/ the 1D (ver. 1)






The camera is actually 8fps, but Adobe only has 10 fps, so it's played a little fast. This is a burst of 24 frames. This was a test to see how it performed. A local Christmas parade...

I bought the camera from a studio that had this as their backup camera. It had 300+ actuations on it & even though, it had just got sent into Canon for a full CLA & inspect/refurb, just before I got it. It has about 600 actuations on it now...


----------



## Micky

Wow. A 1D with low mileage!

My Nikon D300 has almost 200K on it...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Yeah, I bought it thinking I'd use it a bit more, but I was so used to my other cameras. I had already has the 1D MkII & III, plus the 10D & 20D. One thing is, the screen on the back is so small. That's why I don't really like using the MkII that much too, but the 1D is smaller yet. That & the battery life thing & expectations of clients to do large image prints, nice & clean. When you're on a shoot that could last 16 hours, having to stop to charge batteries every couple hours just doesn't cut it...


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Riding home from work this evening..

Once a year in the spring the pigs gather at their mating grounds near Drienerlo railwaystation between Hengelo and Enschede.





Gathering of pigs by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Hey, check this out!

https://fstoplounge.com/2015/04/leica-announce-revolutionary-sensor-cleaning-system/

*Leica Announce Revolutionary Sensor Cleaning System*
Posted by Leigh Diprose 
Date: April 01, 2015
in: News






Leica have announced today a revolutionary sensor cleaning system that is said to solve the major problem many photographers face.

The Leica *DUSBUNIE* uses state of the art dual Form Type filters to remove 99.9% of microscopic particles of dust directly from the cameras sensor.
_“Years of German engineering has led us to this breakthrough in sensor cleaning technology”_ says Herr Trapes, R&D Head Developer. _“It made complete sense for us to scale down the common household appliance and redesign it for our camera users worldwide”._

The Leica *DUSBUNIE *is easy to use and contains a simple on / off button, which should be pressed after the correct mode has been selected (modes are chosen based on the type of camera you have).


Once the unit has reached maximum suction (around 0.78 seconds) the user simply places the nozzle over the cameras sensor for up to 10 seconds and the patented dual Form Type filters suck up any dust particles lying on the sensor.


----------



## USAPatriot

lol


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Yep, that was a wonky German April fools...

In a few hours, there's supposed to be a full lunar eclipse. Where I'm at, it will only show 75-80%. It's supposed to start around 3:15 AM California time & the full effect will be right around 5 AM & will last about 5 minutes, starting a few minutes before the hour...

Here's a shot from a few minutes ago. I just aimed up & took a quick snap.


----------



## Micky

I think it is called a Blood Moon.

Cloudy/overcast here...


----------



## blues_n_cues

Dogs of Doom said:


> Yep, that was a wonky German April fools...
> 
> In a few hours, there's supposed to be a full lunar eclipse. Where I'm at, it will only show 75-80%. It's supposed to start around 3:15 AM California time & the full effect will be right around 5 AM & will last about 5 minutes, starting a few minutes before the hour...
> 
> Here's a shot from a few minutes ago. I just aimed up & took a quick snap.



I watched up to about 40% of it before it went below the tree line.
April 4, 2015 &mdash; Total Lunar Eclipse


----------



## USAPatriot

It was cloudy and overcast here too, but at that time of the morning I don't even have a pulse yet. 
Nice shot of the moon  -Rod-


----------



## Ghostman

This is AWESOME!!!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPopVxKL3No[/ame]


----------



## Ghostman

Dogs of Doom said:


> Yep, that was a wonky German April fools...
> 
> In a few hours, there's supposed to be a full lunar eclipse. Where I'm at, it will only show 75-80%. It's supposed to start around 3:15 AM California time & the full effect will be right around 5 AM & will last about 5 minutes, starting a few minutes before the hour...
> 
> Here's a shot from a few minutes ago. I just aimed up & took a quick snap.



What were your settings? That is wicked!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Here's the exif, although, the exif doesn't take into account for the 3x's TC. The lens becomes a 600mm. I'm not positive about whether or not the aperture is correct, because it seems crazy, that it would be f/27, but, that might account for me having to bump up the ISO to 400. I chose 1/620sec, to get a clear enough shot being handheld @ 600mm. It's not my best moon shot. IMO, the best are when the sun is at an angle (not a full moon), because you get shadow detail, which gives a more 3D look, rather than the flat look this one has...


----------



## Jethro Rocker

It should show correct aperture. Moon shots, remember, are basically sunlight reflecting off plaster of paris. Many people think you have to use long exposures because it is dark out, dark background but very bright subject. I agree, it's more dynamic with a partial moon, better for telescopes too!


----------



## Micky

Seriously? A 200/1.8?


----------



## Jethro Rocker

THAT is a sweet lens!!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Micky said:


> Seriously? A 200/1.8?


yep!

what's nice is that when shooting sports, I can add a 1.4 or 2x TC & I end up w/

280/2.5
400/3.5

W/ the Kenko 3X, I get 600/5.4...

Here it is w/ the Canon EF 2X TC:


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Of course it's Easter so, Easter pics. 
Real Easter! Old school Germanic Easter. 


There is of course a bike ride involved to get there.
The weather was fair despite the stiff northern wind.





Weerselosestraat, Groot-Agelo by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


In the old town of Ootmarsum.





Gasthuisstraat, Ootmarsum by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The "Paasboake" with the three carts that carried the wood. The Carts are called Father, Son and Holy Ghost. One of them is hidden behind another.
They're drawn by horses to fetch the wood from the forest of Springendal, a few miles north of the town.





Paasboake by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Engels' Tuin. That's Engels' Garden.
The old Lady Engels lived in the little house in the foreground. 
She was a blood relative of mine but I never knew here obviously as she´s been dead for more than a century now 





Engels' tuin, Ootmarsum by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The bonfire itself. Part of an old fertility rite.





Paasvuur Ootmarsum by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


After that more more more beer at Café De Poort (one of the many local pubs)
And when drinking beer you regularly need to climb the stairs and do something else too 





At "De Poort" by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.

*more to come including video


----------



## dptone5

My wife and I will be celebrating 25 years of marriage in June. Went to Aruba in January to celebrate. Was the first vacation by ourselves in over 20 years.

Here is the fallen Natural Bridge and Arashi Beach:


----------



## USAPatriot

Test






piss. They cut off the ear anyway...which was the pint of the gif.

http://makeagif.com/i/YY1s0C


----------



## Dogs of Doom

USAPatriot said:


> Test
> 
> [img="http://www.makeagif.com/i/YY1s0C"]http://www.makeagif.com/i/YY1s0C[/img]


There's a couple problems w/ that...

#1 being that the link must end w/ an image file extension (.jpg, .png, .gif, etc.) Other than that, your code is too complicated. Basically BB code is (img)www.yoururlhere.com/001.jpg(/img) (brackets not parenthesis)


----------



## Micky

DPTONE5 said:


> My wife and I will be celebrating 25 years of marriage in June. Went to Aruba in January to celebrate. Was the first vacation by ourselves in over 20 years.
> 
> Here is the fallen Natural Bridge and Arashi Beach:



Congrats on 25! We will be celebrating 25 in August! Still haven't decided what to do yet...


----------



## USAPatriot

It seems there's a tool for everything, Dogs. Thanks!
Now about that cat!
That cat is Brad. A wierd name for a cat if you ask me.
Last friday I got a call from a guy that was having to leave town for a week, he'd just found out and had to be gone for 7-10 days. So he calls me, I go to meet him and his cat. Nice cat, a little skittish. I ask the man for the cat's name. He tells me that he doesn't have an English name. The man is Chinese, BTW. So on the spot (I guess I put him there), he says we can call him Brad. I'm thinking the guy was watching car insurance commercials. But, Brad it is. I'm on my 8th day of caring for Brad and have grown fond of him. He loves attention, so much so that when I text his owner to tell him that Brad is doing well, Brad claws and bites until my attention is back where it should be...on Brad. I'd forgotten how energetic 2 year old cats can be! lol.
I have no idea why the tool that made my gif cropped if the way it did. It's supposed to show his ear rotating. The Nikon's L830's Pet portrait "scene" is very cool! -Rod-


----------



## CaptainZero

Ghostman said:


> This is AWESOME!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPopVxKL3No



That is cool. I use this, and couldn't be happier with it. BlackRapid Sport (RS-Sport) Strap


----------



## Ghostman

I was looking at that Cap'n but I don't like the idea of it swinging back and forth as I'm hiking.


----------



## Micky

I use a similar strap I made, much like the Black Rapid, when I use 2 cameras.
Normally I have one with a long lens on a monopod, and the other hanging from a Rapid Strap. I do however use Black Rapid connectors both on the bottom of the camera as well as on the strap.

If you are not TOO mobile it works great, but tends to get heavy after a while, especially when you carry big glass like I do...


----------



## USAPatriot

Blue Bells (State flower of Texas) in College Station:


----------



## Ghostman

We went to the Skagit Valley Tulip Festival today and got a LOT of pictures of the flowers. Here's our favorites.

This one my wife took and we love the whole "Beauty and Destruction" vibe:






Some of the rest:











Some of the better shots in my album:

Skagit Valley Tulips - Album on Imgur


----------



## Micky

Ghostman - You will recognize these for sure:


----------



## CaptainZero

Micky said:


> I use a similar strap I made, much like the Black Rapid, when I use 2 cameras.
> Normally I have one with a long lens on a monopod, and the other hanging from a Rapid Strap. I do however use Black Rapid connectors both on the bottom of the camera as well as on the strap.
> 
> If you are not TOO mobile it works great, but tends to get heavy after a while, especially when you carry big glass like I do...



As long as you adjust the strap to be above your hip, it works great when you're walking, or jogging. If it's on your hip, it bounces all over the place. If I need both cameras, and a long lens, I use my backpack and bring two bodies, and lenses. Usually, I only do that when I'm skiing now. Heading to FL for a vacation soon, so I'll bring everything with then. Hope for some cool pics.


----------



## Mshayne

[URL=http://s1264.photobucket.com/user/mshayne88/media/Mobile%20Uploads/734E48D0-84A6-4AD1-A1F8-13F28A045AD0_zpsj16mhjcj.jpg.html]

[/URL]
[URL=http://s1264.photobucket.com/user/mshayne88/media/Mobile%20Uploads/3657AE91-B6AA-4D8E-8828-DC051680E5AD_zpsy4fybs7s.jpg.html]

[/URL]

[URL=http://s1264.photobucket.com/user/mshayne88/media/Mobile%20Uploads/D3C5C253-E537-425A-B7F6-4E4CF1F3C8B0_zpsqaseq3s8.jpg.html]

[/URL]

[URL=http://s1264.photobucket.com/user/mshayne88/media/Mobile%20Uploads/352121AC-8E28-486C-B6FE-D5576CC15F48_zpsintpsv2g.jpg.html]

[/URL]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Was that deer in the wild?? Awesome!!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Back to sunday...

A little old school just outside the village of Deurningen. It's a shelter for refugees now:





Deurningen by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


One of the small country roads nearby the same village.





Deurningen by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The council house of the village of Weerselo:





Gemeentehuis Weerselo by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


One of many boulders left behind by the glaciers in the last ice age:





Agelerweg by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The windmill of Oude Hengel in the town of Ootmarsum:
Restored into it's old glory very recently.





Molen van Oude Hengel, Ootmarsum by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


And here's the house of Lady Engels.
She died well over 100 years ago and left her house and the park surrounding it to the town of Ootmarsum.
However she did promise to come back in 100 years and if things were not well-kept she'd bring mayhem over the town.
Of course, it was in a sorry state when someone remembered that the 100 years nearly passed and the town spared no expense to make things good in time.
The Engels and Van Bevervoorde families are much respected and not to be messed with (I'm a descendant of those families myself) and therefore sometimes superstitions have positive consequences 





Engels' tuin, Ootmarsum by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## poeman33




----------



## Blokkadeleider

Easter sunday...

The bridge over the canal lock near Reutum





Sluis, Reutum by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Ootmarsum: 





Ootmarsum by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The tuesday after Easter. Hungerstrike for christians in the Middle East demanding the recognition by the Dutch government of the Genocide against the Suryoye (Assyrians) by the Turks in 1915:

Assyrian genocide - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





Hungerstrike by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The old Indië factory near our rehearsal room in Almelo, the Netherlands:





Indië complex, Almelo by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


In my hometown, Hengelo. Strange fruit: Dutch style 





De blikjesboom, Hengelo by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


This afternoon at the brandnew bicycle parking at the Music centre in Enschede.





Luchtfiets in Enschede  by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## USAPatriot

Love the pic of the kitten! The windmill is very nice...very Dutch! Around here we're known for cell towers and oil rigs. Pics to come.

I gotta say that while I'm liking my Nikon L830...it's pretty darned versatile for having no manual setting at all...I'm definitely not happy with the battery life. My old Sony S60 would take hundreds of photos and an hour or so of video on a set of charged AA's. The Nikon eats my batteries for lunch and they're 2950mah, which I think is about as 'big' as they come. This camera's battery indicator says I'm using 3/4 of the charge after about 2 dozen photos, which is not good. I'm keeping the original set of alkalines wrapped in a paper towel in my camera case just in case. The charge time is abysmal too. The wall charger takes something in excess of 8 hours to fully charge the batteries...assuming they are fully charged. Yesterday I ordered an AC adapter so I can plug my camera in and charge it that way, as well as a USB charger, which is my preferred way to charge.

A question: I've tried putting my DMM to a battery to measure the charge (in mah's) but all I get is a zero reading. Does the battery need to be under load to get that reading? Maybe that could be done through the USB port with the camera turned on?
Thanks! -Rod-


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Does the camera have a setting for battery type? Also, rechargeables are notorious for having one bad one oit of 4. Strongly recommend trying good alkalines. There is something wrong if it indicates that low so quickly. Somethings definitely not right!!


----------



## USAPatriot

Jethro Rocker said:


> Does the camera have a setting for battery type? Also, rechargeables are notorious for having one bad one oit of 4. Strongly recommend trying good alkalines. There is something wrong if it indicates that low so quickly. Somethings definitely not right!!



It does and I do have it set correctly. I just bought a spare set (4) of energizer rechargables for mouse/remote use that I can try out I suppose. They seem to be 2300mah.
Is there no way to check the amount of charge in them? I found this...which really stinks:


> The only way to find out the true capacity is to fully discharge the cell at a fixed current, and measure the time it took and the capacity of discharge in (mAh) that is why the test modes in the charger take a lot of time.



I JUST finished recharging the Nikon batteries so I suppose the voltage will tell me if one is bad, but other than that...

No help:
1.354v
1.354v
1.355v
1.357v


----------



## Micky

Measuring capacity of AA batteries has been a life-long quest of mine...

One sure-fire way to do it is to obtain one of these:






It is a West Mountain Computerized Battery Analyzer. A friend of mine has an older model, and I have used it. It comes with some very technical software that will allow you you setup a 'test' where you can discharge a battery at a certain rate and measure it's output at the same time. As far as I know, this method is the ONLY way to accurately measure the capacity.

My DSLR's will each optionally take a battery pack that will hold 8 X AA batteries, and finding a closely matched set is critical for long life of the pack. When done properly, i can get 1500-2000 shots from a pack, which includes AF of some very long lenses and review (pixel-peeping) of most shots. I wanted to try his CBA in order to justify purchasing one myself just for this specific purpose. I found the software very difficult to configure, even for a relatively simple test such as this. So far, I am still thinking about it, but $200 for a battery tester seems a little steep...

Until one day I decided to try my meter on some different settings to see what I could see. Now I make no claims as to the accuracy nor to the safety of this method, but it is what kinda works for me. Your meter may vary...

I have an old (30-40 years?) Micronta (Radio Shack) auto-ranging DMM that I use mainly for battery testing and other things upstairs when I don't wanna go downstairs to get a real meter. It has some basic probes and it can measure just about anything except capacitance.

I put the meter in the 10A mode (have to move the + probe to a different socket) and with a 'charged' AA battery, I read the battery directly for a brief couple seconds, just long enough for the reading to stabilize. I get readings from 0A all the way to 6A-7A. This is under the 10A MAX limit (fuse inside) and can give me a VERY good indication of a weak battery, which allows me to pick and choose the closest matched batts for a pack of eight.

Now this is by no means scientific other than they read a certain amount, because it has no bearing of the amperage or amount of discharge a battery can handle. Apparently it is an arbitrary reading that is accurate enough to weed out the best from the bunch. I make no claims for you that this will work, and I believe it only works on this particular meter for me, although I have not tried every meter I own.

It is what works for me, and that's all.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

The best rechargeables are not necessarily those with the biggest charge but those that retain a slightly lower charge but keep it for much longer. Sometimes a 1700mAh battery is much better than a 2950mAh which looses it's charge after 10 shots.

Oil rigs, I'd imagine, would be most grateful objects if you can get close enough.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

From this evening.
Here is a classic Dutch car or rather, the only Dutch classic car.
This is a DAF 33: DAF 33 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It is as fast in reverse as it is slow going forward (that is the only way to put it) due to the variomatic transmission. In this mode of racing it will own ANY American muscle car 





Dutch *cough* Glory! by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


And here's the action because seeing is believing: 


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUl1VWCPBbQ[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

so... beer does grow on trees!


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Specs with lithium AA states upwards of 1000 images so Ni-MH should be 500 ish I would think, amperage dependant. Over the years, I've experienced that poor battery performance has almost exclusively been a battery issue. Usually 1 of the set is half pooched. Strongly recommend trying some AA alkaline and see!


----------



## crisis

A couple of my efforts.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Dogs of Doom said:


> so... beer does grow on trees!



yes,yes it do.












hungry hare-


----------



## Bear R.

blues_n_cues said:


> I watched up to about 40% of it before it went below the tree line.
> April 4, 2015 &mdash; Total Lunar Eclipse



The Eclipse lasted 4:44 on 4-4..

That is amazing..


----------



## USAPatriot

Jethro Rocker said:


> Specs with lithium AA states upwards of 1000 images so Ni-MH should be 500 ish I would think, amperage dependant. Over the years, I've experienced that poor battery performance has almost exclusively been a battery issue. Usually 1 of the set is half pooched. Strongly recommend trying some AA alkaline and see!



I noticed that the voltage on these 2950mah batteries is less than that of the 2100's that I'd just bought, by almost a half a volt. Voltage doesn't equate to charge, no, but I have this suspicion that the Nikon-supplied charger isn't fully charging the Nikon-supplied NI-MH's. I'm going to try charging the Nikon batteries in my "smaller" charger as see if that makes a difference.

Micky, I saw a few ads for AA testers for about $60 or $70 I think...lemme post:

On Ebay


----------



## Micky

Thanks Rod.

I am familiar with the MAHA/PowerEX stuff, and this is their newest charger. I have one of their 8 X units that discharges and conditions as well, but doesn't display capacity.

I will pick one of these up next month, I may be able to get one in a couple weeks at our semi-annual HamFest...


----------



## USAPatriot

Micky said:


> Thanks Rod.
> 
> I am familiar with the MAHA/PowerEX stuff, and this is their newest charger. I have one of their 8 X units that discharges and conditions as well, but doesn't display capacity.
> 
> I will pick one of these up next month, I may be able to get one in a couple weeks at our semi-annual HamFest...



The specs on it seem pretty comprehensive. I'm liking it but doubt I'll get one. I don't need another gizmo to sit in a box on the off-chance I'll want to use it. -Rod-


----------



## Jethro Rocker

USAPatriot said:


> I noticed that the voltage on these 2950mah batteries is less than that of the 2100's that I'd just bought, by almost a half a volt. Voltage doesn't equate to charge, no, but I have this suspicion that the Nikon-supplied charger isn't fully charging the Nikon-supplied NI-MH's. I'm going to try charging the Nikon batteries in my "smaller" charger as see if that makes a difference.


It may. As others have pointed out, sometimes less capacity but with the ability to hold charge longer can be better. Sony, Panasonic, etc make these, I have a few sets for the in ears and guitar wireless. Try a new set of alkalines or spring for some lithium and see if you have a camera power usage issue, which I doubt.


----------



## Ghostman

USAPatriot said:


>



Why on earth would you buy a tester like this? Do you NOT have a Multimeter?


----------



## Micky

Ghostman said:


> Why on earth would you buy a tester like this? Do you NOT have a Multimeter?



Looking to measure capacity quickly and easily.

I can't seem to find the MaH setting on my DMM...


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Years ago at the store we had a good battery tester that put a load on the batteries - flashes are heavy drain devices. Sure made a difference, batteries that appear good will be poor under a load. I think that's why a meter doesn't show correctly.


----------



## Micky

As I explained in an earlier post, I have a meter that will compare relative amp measurements. While not completely accurate and certainly not scientific, it has helped me tremendously in determining matched sets for my D300.

9 time out of 10, a pack (8XAA) will indicate drained when only 1 cell is at fault. I will be moving to EN-EL18a for the D810 and EN-EL4a packs for the D300, as they will both fit in the grips of those cameras. My MH-26 charger will only charge one of them at a time though, bit it is my intention to move away from AA batteries for my DSLR's and relegate the AA's to my P&S L100.

If anyone can formulate a sure-fire method to test the capacity quickly and easily with a DMM (without shorting the cell) I am all ears.

I have tried measuring across a 10-ohm resistor, but that really only gives a snapshot. To measure over time (mAh) you need to measure over time, as well as completely discharge the battery. I have a feeling that is what these testers will do, but it certainly is less expensive than the tester I was considering...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I would think you could rig up a lightbulb to drain the battery.

In the past, I had bought a pure sine-wave battery/inverter for my strobes. The battery didn't hold charge very well. After a few uses, the battery would only last about ½ the life it was rated at. Of course, the company blames me for not keeping the battery charged properly...

I bought a field recorder. It takes AA in a supplied cartridge, or a 6 cell 7.2 volt battery. W/ the AA, the life is rated about 1-1½ hours, w/ the 5200mAh 7.2 batteries I bought, it was supposed to last 12-14 hours. I had a hell of a time getting the batteries to charge in the 1st place, then I never got them up to spec. I did get 1 battery to last 8-10 hours, the other one, I was lucky to get 1 hour. I complained to the company, but, same thing, they blamed it on me. 

Kinda sucks when you spend hundreds of dollars on batteries & the companies always blame you for their batteries not performing to spec...

I recently bought a PCB Vegabond for my strobes. It's lithium powered & I've had decent results w/ his battery stuff in the past, so my fingers are crossed...

But, yeah, it would be nice to actually be able to test mAh right from the get-go, so you can call out these guys...


----------



## Söulcaster

crisis said:


> A couple of my efforts.


 
Nice Munroe


----------



## Mshayne

The wife 

[URL=http://s1264.photobucket.com/user/mshayne88/media/Mobile%20Uploads/4B8BBC76-E976-486A-AABC-8F69E8155F68_zpse7f0rzrt.jpg.html]

[/URL]


The Baby 

[URL=http://s1264.photobucket.com/user/mshayne88/media/1BF377FB-8356-4F18-B7A4-8C72E29D503B_zpsjbljgkat.jpg.html]

[/URL]


The oldest
[URL=http://s1264.photobucket.com/user/mshayne88/media/Dec%2017%202014%202_zpsvb4s5mcr.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------



## poeman33

Cute pictures Mshayne. Did your daughter leave a present for you in your guitar case? hehe


----------



## Mshayne

Son , I know I know the long hair throws people... 

whenever he sees it empty he likes to sit and eat gelato . its the damnedest thing. 

This was his self served breakfast BEFORE I got up. 

He did decide to have a shïte in the water one night when we were having a bath.......


----------



## USAPatriot

Blokkadeleider said:


> The best rechargeables are not necessarily those with the biggest charge but those that retain a slightly lower charge but keep it for much longer. Sometimes a 1700mAh battery is much better than a 2950mAh which looses it's charge after 10 shots.
> 
> Oil rigs, I'd imagine, would be most grateful objects if you can get close enough.
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



It seems like these batteries just won't charge all the way up. I put them on a different charger and got the same voltage, which is less than that of the lesser 2100mah cells. Such is life. -Rod-


----------



## Mshayne

Me and every other working photographer I know uses these in our flashes and another gear that uses AA . best in class. 


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-BK-3MCCA4BA-Pre-Charged-Rechargeable-Batteries/dp/B00JHKSN76/ref=dp_ob_title_ce]Amazon.com: Panasonic BK-3MCCA4BA eneloop AA New 2100 Cycle Ni-MH Pre-Charged Rechargeable Batteries, 4 Pack: PANASONIC: Electronics[/ame]


----------



## Micky

What voltage are you shooting for?

NiMh generally settle in @ 1.3 or so (1.2v cell)


----------



## USAPatriot

The Energizer precharged (2100mah) came off my charger at 1.38. The batteries that came with the Nikon charged to 1.354 on it's charger and only 1.33 on the charger I used for the energizers. The Nikon batteries are supposed to be 2950mah but are draining 3/4 of the way down after a few dozen shots. And they take all night to charge up. That's just not going to cut it.
I don't care what the voltage is, only how long they'll last. In the past I've had good luck with Energizers. If this new set doesn't work I'll try those Mshayne posted above. The camera also came with a set of alkalines which I keep wrapped in my bag. -Rod-


----------



## Dogs of Doom

does the flash go off on every exposure?

still 2 dozen shots is not very good...

My cameras always had a proprietary battery that lasted pretty well, but, they didn't power flash very often. At one point, I was using Quantum batteries for both my camera & flash & could get 1500 shots easily. I feel for you though, you shouldn't have to spend more than the camera's worth in batteries to power it for a couple years...


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Mshayne said:


> Me and every other working photographer I know uses these in our flashes and another gear that uses AA . best in class.
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Panasonic BK-3MCCA4BA eneloop AA New 2100 Cycle Ni-MH Pre-Charged Rechargeable Batteries, 4 Pack: PANASONIC: Electronics



Yep these! Got a couple sets.


----------



## Micky

Yup the Eneloop are lower capacity, but they last a long time. I use them in my DSLR's battery packs, I use higher capacity Lenmar batteries in my flash.

The L830 has a setting for 3 different battery types. Which are you using?


----------



## Coronado

Had one of those real crappy days today. Its 9pm and I'm just glad the day is over so (hopefully) nothing else can **** the bed. I spent the last hour or so going through the photos in this thread, and I'm actually feeling a bit better. Thanks to all of you who have opened up a very cool door into your lives and shared these pictures. They have brought some happiness to wrap up what has been otherwise a rather crappy day.


----------



## USAPatriot

Dogs of Doom said:


> does the flash go off on every exposure?
> 
> still 2 dozen shots is not very good...
> 
> My cameras always had a proprietary battery that lasted pretty well, but, they didn't power flash very often. At one point, I was using Quantum batteries for both my camera & flash & could get 1500 shots easily. I feel for you though, you shouldn't have to spend more than the camera's worth in batteries to power it for a couple years...



I actually have only used the flash once, just as a test. I suppose it's possible that this camera is a just a powerhog but I don't think that's it. I bought this model because it takes AA's as I've had good experiences with the other two (Sony) that I had that also used AA's. My last Sony was an HX-300 and used a proprietary battery that would last for hundreds of shots and if I didn't use it, I only needed to top it off every 2 or 3 months. I hope this camera wasn't a mistake. I like it otherwise, even without any manual functions. The various scenes seem to have covered all the bases. In pet mode it recognizes an animal's face and will take the photo when it's locked onto it and with a proper exposure too. I don't even have to decide when to take the photo. That's no small thing. I wish it had a B function but I don't think many compacts do anymore. It's a bit slow in the exposure department when doing singles but is very fast in bracket mode. I suppose it's possible that the battery metering is incorrect but I doubt it. There's no firmware upgrades available so no obvious issues to address. I'm happy with the zoom and will go il rig hunting soon. There's also a nearby red door that closely resembles in color a previously posted red door that I want to get. Reviews said that the LCD wasn't all that good in bright light but I disagree. It's better than my HX-300 was. I worry that the battery hatch will not last for years. I requires quite a bit of pressure to compress the batteries down far enough to allow the hatch to close and I think it'll break before it's time. If this new set of batteries solves my problem, I'll be happy. If not, I may send it back.
-Rod-


----------



## USAPatriot

Micky said:


> Yup the Eneloop are lower capacity, but they last a long time. I use them in my DSLR's battery packs, I use higher capacity Lenmar batteries in my flash.
> 
> The L830 has a setting for 3 different battery types. Which are you using?



The NI-MH. The other two are alkaline and lithium. I made sure I'm on NI-MH, thanks for asking. -Rod-


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Back to easter, this time video:

An old tradition called "Vlöggeln".
It is unknown what origin it has but most likely it is from a pre-christian fertility procession. The songs of course are christian easter songs.
The procession is lead by the "Paaskeerls". Eight young unmarried men. Every year two new young Paaskeerls are elected and the two oldest stop. They do have to be born in Ootmarsum and Roman Catholic.
They go through some houses in town too and through ALL the pubs.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q59RMwvocF4[/ame]


And the easter Bonfire itself:


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cEr_8ylrgM[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Today...

The new neighbourhood shopping mall, built into an old factory.
Unfortunately this is going to cost us the neighbourhood high street and all the social life that came with it.





Meer dan ontwrichting by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Magnolia blossom. Spring finally arrived:





Magnoliabloesem by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The former Carmelite monastery in town. It is linked to the Grundel Lyceum. A school in this town.





Voormalig karmelietenklooster, Hengelo par blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## dreyn77

Checkout the Doco, Everybody street-NYC street photography.

it's incredible! such great inspiration. I couldn't believe how good it was. 

If they didn't get out there and take the picks, it would have all been lost. they still shoot in film and some recon digital has ruined photography. I can see their need to like the whole process. 

Photography on the net is a SCARY concept. there's not enough time in a life time to look at it all. I'm shocked already and we're just getting started. OH MAN!


----------



## USAPatriot

Magnolias are magnificent! I'd never seen one before I came to Texas and am suitably impressed by them. I saw my first Cardinal here in Texas, too. They don't live in most of Colorado or California. I love to watch them. The blue jays here are different from the Jays in California as well, while Colorado has 2 or 3 different. All are great but the ones here are the best I think. -Rod-


----------



## Micky

Blokk - I think you need a tilt-shift lens! Your architecture photos deserve it...


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Micky said:


> Blokk - I think you need a tilt-shift lens! Your architecture photos deserve it...



Yep. But then I don't have a dslr. Only a compact digital.
I wonder if there are any nice ones for my Kiev 88 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

This afternoon, the one that ended 10 minutes ago:

The "Minnebroeksteen"
This boulder was on the point where the three Marks of Hasselo, Klein-Driene and Woolde met. I live in the latter one. It has been there since well... whenever. First reference to it was in the first inventarisation of the church when the region was christianized so that goes back to the mid 800's. And it was already there back then.
It's also a stone's throw from where my great-grandfather's estate was located (it was demolished in favour of the highway Amsterdam-Berlin)





Minnebroeksteen, Hengelo by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


There is a lot of salt production in this region.
This is the housing of one of the pumps that brings up brine for the refinery just south of town which you can then see in the background of the last pic which also shows one of the old drilling towers.
Also worked there for over 5 years...





Zouthuisje, Hengelo by blokkadeleider, on ipernity





Zoutwinning, oud en nieuw. Hengelo by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## CaptainZero

New Lightroom came out today.


----------



## Micky

Yes, I know...


----------



## Micky

New lens day today... B-Day present!


----------



## CaptainZero

Happy Birthday!!!

I have the Canon one and it's my most used lens. I love it.


----------



## Micky

Really? How bad is the distortion at 24mm?


----------



## CaptainZero

I don't think it's too bad. I have the first version though. Here is one from last week. YOu can see some on the edges, but if you use Lightroom, and have the lens correction on, I don't think you'd notice it.

Edit: The top floor of the right side building actually angles out, so that makes it look worse.


----------



## CaptainZero

Few from vacation last week


----------



## Micky

CaptainZero said:


> I don't think it's too bad. I have the first version though. Here is one from last week. YOu can see some on the edges, but if you use Lightroom, and have the lens correction on, I don't think you'd notice it.
> 
> Edit: The top floor of the right side building actually angles out, so that makes it look worse.



Yes, 2 types of distortion working against you there... And you are correct that Lightroom will deal with a good portion of it. You should see it try to correct a fisheye...


----------



## CaptainZero

Yeah, and for a $1600 lens (at the time). I used to use an 18-200, and i loved the range, but it was more distorted. Still had some great shots.


----------



## Micky

Well after shooting with an FX (full frame) camera today I now realize how spoiled I was with a DX (crop sensor) camera. My telephoto lenses are all normal now, I sure miss the extra 'reach' they gave me on the D300...

I also miss 9 FPS, but I think I can make 5 FPS work...

Maybe a photo later after I PP some more...


----------



## Micky

Here is a sequence I was not prepared for...
Man on 1st, and I was not in position for a 2nd base steal. Normally I am behind 1st base, aiming towards 2nd base along the baseline. I was at the edge of the backstop shooting close-ups of the right-handed batters and getting some shots of the pitcher.

A wild pitch allowed the runner to try to steal 2nd. I was out of position, but I turned quickly and caught the runner as he attempted to steal 2nd base. Ump was in the way of course... But the focus was so fast I was able to catch most of it, the last shot is an extreme crop of the dirt flying in the 3rd shot... All photos are cropped.


----------



## Mshayne

Selfi , using my sony A7 and iPhone remote trigger, 

Prefer shooting with canon for studio or most paid work for the sheer fact I have been using canon so long its like an extension, but the A7 series makes superior files to be honest and more importantly its a LOT lighter, 




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Last thursday driving to rehearsal I saw this.
Someone with a VW Polo having a poke at the cops 





Low patrol by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Today I was in Duisburg in Germany visiting my relatives... a few images from Duisburg-Ruhrort:


This (Dutch) ship took a left turn too early into the Vinckekanal instead of the Hafenkanal and had to turn back:





Wrong turn... Vinckekanal, Ruhrort by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


A "boaty" mess: 





Boaty mess in Ruhrort by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Zum Hübi is a pub at the Horst-Schimanski-Gasse.
Horst Schimanski is a fictional character from the TV series Tatort. A street was named after him and he's very much a working man's hero.
When comparing him to Chuck Norris he (Schimanski, short: Schimmi) is infinitely more funny, less then impressive at martial arts but making it up by being infinitely more resourceful.





Zum Hübi. Horst-Schimanski-Gasse, Ruhrort by blokkadeleider, on ipernity




Schimmi-Gasse, Ruhrort by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Finally, cherry blossom. Duisburg being at the Rhine and all. Over where I live is too far north yet.





Cherry blossom. by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The underside of the Friedrich-Ebert bridge between Homberg and Ruhrort.
Did I just drive over that? 





Unterseite der Friedrich-Ebert-Brücke by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.

*More to come...


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Someone mentioned about seeing pics from various parts of the world so I'll post a few from around here. Hope none are repeats!

Land of the living skies is our motto here. Always a different sunset!











Just some stuff. Just missed the top of the barn, this was an old scan of a slide and as I recall, that's the best they could scan it.











Comet Hale Bopp from the 90's.


----------



## Micky

Nice stuff JR!


----------



## Swede

I haven't had time yet to go through this and all other threads i like to follow, but here is some new ones from me.


Shadow hills in the background, from mainstage area









David Guetta through the lens of another










Lake Eldorado campground (What program are you guys using for post work?)









Self portrait, about 98 degrees when this was taken, and still snow on the top of that mountain


----------



## Micky

I use Lightroom for all my PP work. Version 6 is out, but I don't have it yet.


----------



## Swede

thanks Micky, That image of Lake Eldorado campground was using Photomax. a free trial program, homemade HDR photo, from 3 images on tripod.

Going to check out Lightroom


----------



## Micky

Lightroom can be intimidating. But they will let you try it for 30 days to decide.

I have tried a variety of post-processing apps, from Photoshop all the way down to free apps. Lightroom is the one that seems to be most geared towards photographers, it is very technical but not so much that it bogs you down. It costs $150, but is pretty much worth it for what it does. 

The best part is that it can work with 'raw' files and gives you an extreme latitude for correction. This one program does what just a few years ago took me 3 or 4 separate programs to do...


----------



## Swede

Thanks Micky. appreciate the input


----------



## Dogs of Doom

the thing is to get into shooting raw, not jpg. There's a learning curve but, once you get into it, you realize the power of the process. Then, when you go back to jpeg, you'll notice how it's easier to start w/ a raw image & make adjustments/corrections, than it is to adjust a jpg image. 

It can be intimidating at 1st, & chances are, you'll think that quality isn't as good, but, that's only because your processing skills aren't there yet. I'd suggest shooting RAW+L, so that way, you still have the jpg & if needed can use it as a reference. After a while, you won't need the jpg (or even want it)...


----------



## Swede

Thanks DOD, ive yet start to experiment with RAW. but I think I will venture there soon.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

here's a sample image...

I shot raw+jpg. On the left: raw // right: jpg. I didn't do anything major to the raw image, but, as you can see, the color on the uniform is more vibrant & the detail in the kid's face is evident. The grass as well...






When an image is converted/saved to jpg, you literally throw away thousands of colors & grayscale tones. When you shoot jpg, the camera just throws it away according to a generic algorithm. When you shoot raw & do your own processing, you have more control over the final image.


----------



## Micky

Hey Dog! Maybe if you shot with a Nikon you would be able to get the .jpg right...Then there is no need for PP... (just kidding...)


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Yes, it would be in focus then too!!  Kidding, man!!
Thanks, Micky, these are all old ones from scanned chrome. Have to shoot more with the digital. Interesting, I remember shooting some of the sunsets with rule of thirds and it just didn't work as well. Proves you gotta try different stuff! I'll look for some football ones, nothing too great but shooting from the endzone, can only do so much. Look forward to using the new telephoto f2.8 this summer for football!!


----------



## Micky

For me August is the start of HS football season, and my go-to lens is a Sigma 100-300/F:4. On a FX camera it may be lacking a bit, I have only used it with a DX camera and it was just right. I dunno if I will like it with a larger FOV...

And I NEVER adhere to the rule of thirds. What a waste of time. 

I just try to crop everything into the frame. I hate wasted space, and that is all that silly rule ever did for me...


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Mine will be equivalent to 300 f2.8 on FX. Used 300 f5.6 last years. From endzone for pro ball, should be awesome!!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Micky said:


> For me August is the start of HS football season, and my go-to lens is a Sigma 100-300/F:4. On a FX camera it may be lacking a bit, I have only used it with a DX camera and it was just right. I dunno if I will like it with a larger FOV...
> 
> And I NEVER adhere to the rule of thirds. What a waste of time.
> 
> I just try to crop everything into the frame. I hate wasted space, and that is all that silly rule ever did for me...


having a loose crop is better though, for formatting images for sale or framing. As long as you have enough resolution to spare, I wouldn't sweat it. 

What's the difference in resolution & pixel pitch between the 2 cameras?

You still might have better imaging after you crop. It'd be an interesting test. Plus, you can crop for the rule of 1/3's easier.. ...


----------



## Mshayne

Unless your a working pro the photoshop route is a bit of overkill for most because its no longer a stand alone product but a paid cloud service and at 9 us a month just to borrow it no way . I have the final stand alone version before they went to cloud. Mostly don't use it 

Capture one ( 300 usd ) does nearly everything I want . imho lightroom can handel 99% of most peoples needs .


----------



## Mshayne

Edited on my iPhone 6 using snapseed and VISCOcam ( just a little contrast and crop ) 


[URL=http://s1264.photobucket.com/user/mshayne88/media/1975017_10155534910850220_8860810684764056149_n_zpsjuqoojfs.jpg.html]

[/URL]

[URL=http://s1264.photobucket.com/user/mshayne88/media/11182031_10155534910920220_1096963899540258152_n_zpsepluz4rj.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------



## Micky

I believe you can still get the stand-alone PS6 version. They are really pushing the cloud services though... I had to search long and hard to get a stand-alone version of LR, it was an 800meg download.

So far v.6 of LR is great. Once I got the video acceleration figured out, the app worked great as I PP'd over 100 shots from raw to .jpg. A little faster than v.5, and it imported all my settings and user presets perfectly. Now I have 30 days to pay for it...

Capture One was pretty good, I used it before I finally decided on LR. I found the workflow to be cumbersome though. I also use Nikon Capture NX to work on single photos, but so far nothing can beat the hi-ISO noise reduction of LR. Processing raw photos offers the ultimate control.

BUT - My new D810 allows me to shoot raw+ jpg, and store the raw photos on the primary card (CF) as well as putting the .jpg on the secondary card (SDHC) separately. Many times I will just pull the SD card and use the .jpg's straight outta the camera, they are THAT good...


----------



## Mshayne

I agree JPEG quality has come a long way due to the quality sensors we have now RAW is almost overkill unless you need the Latitude. 

Capture one is a bit cumbersome but like most things once you get used to it ... 

The two card system . I love that I really do and it bugs me that its one of the trade off using the Sony A7 series.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

I really like raw for fine tuning, but yes, the Olympus jpg is excellent right out of camera. I use their proprietary software for raw editing, easy and works great.


----------



## Micky

I know many here in this thread shoot only jpg, and I have to admit, there are some GREAT shots here by P&S cameras! I am interested in seeing/hearing about others workflow, so I can determine if I am to anal about all this stuff.

I know many times I am just not happy with how a picture comes outta the camera, 'as shot', and feel there is a little crop or exposure adjustment that is necessary. I guess I am just never satisfied...


----------



## Mshayne

Micky , 
with my canon I use the two card system much like you do RAW for any clean up and JPEG for back up in case of a failure in a card ( I had to reshoot an entire product catalog due to card failure before ) 

With my A7 I shoot RAW but send all previews to my iPad in JPEG for preview Kinda like back when we shot polaroids to dial lighting in makes it easier to show a client if they care to look. 

I admit I still use a light meter on most things as I prefer the accuracy of knowing exactly what will be perfectly exposed. 

Work flow is capture one for levels and contrast perhaps a bit of sharpening and send JPEG to clients in a memory stick as most is either online or print and I don't want others editing my work as it represents me . 



If i was doing big work I would use a phase one and that a whole other show. 

Anyway I find it to be easy


----------



## Micky

Mshayne said:


> With my A7 I shoot RAW but send all previews to my iPad in JPEG for preview



Maybe if you could elaborate on this...

I find my Nikon, even though it is the top pro-sumer camera over everything, tends to be a bit behind the times as far as 'communication' is concerned.

Something as simple as using a smartphone as a remote trigger requires a lot of money and very complicated procedures. Sending photos to anything using a Nikon is best accomplished with a cable of some sort, and forget about wi-fi unless you are prepared for expensive attachments and even more cables.

They DO however concentrate on excellent image quality...


----------



## Mshayne

I was shooting some family snaps in japan a few years ago when an old japanese guy with a Nikon pretty much said foreigners tend to use Canon because the manual was thinner ... 

anyway I wont debate either systems quality but nikon sucks ! ( Kidding I ave never used one ) 

Yeah the Sony A7 series direct connects to your smart phone or tablet very seamless the only thing is its not like teathered shooting you have to tell the camera to send the image its not a live view kinda thing . 

well it can be if you are using the phone as a trigger but there is a lag of about half a second and thats ok if in a studio but for moving subjects it tends to miss a lot , 

For a bit I was using EYEFI as the second card in my canon that would shoot the JPEG over every shot as well so thats an option. 

More of my friends are making the switch and selling off their DSLR bodies and going the sony route primarily its a convince. The sony is lighter, legacy lenses all fit with an adapter so you can keep using the glass you invested in if you like or you can pick up some of the great being released for that series . all made by zeiss a very strong contender with leica in quality.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

When I do kidlet pics for friends of ours, I always shoot raw + jpg. Even with good exposures, you can even out the lighting a bit, adjust some contrast and white balance which has always been meh with digital for the most part. Same with Spirit our cat mainly due to her dark coloring as well as gig photos - usually horrid lighting. 
Not being too retentive, I use the OM software for raw editing and have an old version of PS for other stuff though admittedly am very limilted with my knowledge there and tend to shy away from artsy editing and stick to reality.


----------



## USAPatriot

Micky said:


> I know many here in this thread shoot only jpg, and I have to admit, there are some GREAT shots here by P&S cameras! I am interested in seeing/hearing about others workflow, so I can determine if I am to anal about all this stuff.
> 
> I know many times I am just not happy with how a picture comes outta the camera, 'as shot', and feel there is a little crop or exposure adjustment that is necessary. I guess I am just never satisfied...



So far my new Nikon isn't making it, or maybe it's just me. I don't have a single shot yet that I really like and I'm up to around 300 or so. I either wash it out or the focus goes to hell. We've had a ton of rain so I need to go find some mushrooms to shoot. Some years ago there was a yard with many hundreds...very cool.
The new batteries seem to be holding up. 100 or so shots on them and still showing a full charge. -Rod-


----------



## poeman33

USAPatriot said:


> So far my new Nikon isn't making it, or maybe it's just me. I don't have a single shot yet that I really like and I'm up to around 300 or so. I either wash it out or the focus goes to hell. We've had a ton of rain so I need to go find some mushrooms to shoot. Some years ago there was a yard with many hundreds...very cool.
> The new batteries seem to be holding up. 100 or so shots on them and still showing a full charge. -Rod-



That's really strange about the focus. I've got Nikons from old cheaper small point and shoot to newer higher end DSLRs. I've never had a problem with them. The only ones with focus problems are my old film cameras with manual focus. And the problem is my older eyes, not the camera


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Rod do you have any examples you can post? Perhaps we can help with what's going on. Spent 25 years troubleshooting cameras (and people, sometimes)


----------



## Mshayne

USAPatriot said:


> So far my new Nikon isn't making it, or maybe it's just me. I don't have a single shot yet that I really like and I'm up to around 300 or so. I either wash it out or the focus goes to hell. We've had a ton of rain so I need to go find some mushrooms to shoot. Some years ago there was a yard with many hundreds...very cool.
> The new batteries seem to be holding up. 100 or so shots on them and still showing a full charge. -Rod-



Besides focus problems what other things you don't like about your photos ? 

Do you use spot focuse or multi point ? 

Shoot all auto or manual etc


----------



## USAPatriot

JR, I'll try and post some tomorrow.

Mshayne, there is no manual anything on this camera. It's a Nikon 830L and is auto-everything, though careful selection of a "scene" or one of it's subs will get me where I want to be. It seems to be a problem in metering and compensation. I think it's a matter of me needing to experiment with it more and knowing which to use and when. My pictures with the best focus are too bright. My pictures with the proper light level have lost focus. I think that's telling me that I'm in the wrong mode for what I'm doing, but even on the "easy" mode it tends to go too bright. Focus-wise I seem to have the best luck with just a center spot rather than multi focus. Overall I have more problems shooting indoors rather than out. -Rod-


----------



## Mshayne

A link to an old website I used to kinda keep track of. 

Here are a few street / local Chinese new year flavour circa 2013 
Street Documentary- Peoples square | The Kilted Photographer

[URL=http://s1264.photobucket.com/user/mshayne88/media/T1A2369-682x1024_zps4qgpvkne.jpg.html]

[/URL]

[URL=http://s1264.photobucket.com/user/mshayne88/media/T1A2378-682x1024_zpsan5dssiy.jpg.html]

[/URL]





[URL=http://s1264.photobucket.com/user/mshayne88/media/T1A2376-682x1024_zpsydztbfea.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Oh my, I had more from Duisburg...





Signs... by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


And old crane at the Vinckekanal in Ruhrort





Crane, Duisburg Ruhrort by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The Friedrich-Ebert bridge spanning the Vinckekanal and Rhine between Duisburg Ruhrort and Duisburg Homberg





Friedrich-Ebert-Brücke, Duisburg Ruhrort by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


This was in my hometown Hengelo, a few nights ago





Yesterday evening in Hengelo by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


And this is in my hometown too. There is a fun fair this week because of King's Day last monday





Carousel, Hengelo by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Mshayne

See , Europeans have the best signs . A German client of my tattoo artist stole a electric crosswalk sign and shipped it to her here in China . 

On way to HK for the week . Been sitting in a small Chinese airport with a flight delay of three hours .... At least the jack and soda are free ...


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Mshayne said:


> See , Europeans have the best signs . A German client of my tattoo artist stole a electric crosswalk sign and shipped it to her here in China .
> 
> On way to HK for the week . Been sitting in a small Chinese airport with a flight delay of three hours .... At least the jack and soda are free ...



I'd recommend your tattoo artist to get Danish customers in that case.
Their signs are... dunno. Funny! 

This one's in Gram, Denmark, informing motorists of cyclists on a fairly steep hill:





verkeersbord by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


And this one is also from Denmark, just north of Haderslev:





Dangerous intersection, traffic sign in Denmark. by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Mshayne

I will forward the suggestion ..


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Here are some football from last year. Night games are harder, it will be better this year with the f2.8 lens! Not the best but captured the moments I think.





The first one was barely a touchdown as the player flung himself to the line.







A flyby at a game.


----------



## USAPatriot

Blokkadeleider said:


> I'd recommend your tattoo artist to get Danish customers in that case.
> Their signs are... dunno. Funny!
> 
> This one's in Gram, Denmark, informing motorists of cyclists on a fairly steep hill:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> verkeersbord by blokkadeleider, on ipernity
> 
> 
> And this one is also from Denmark, just north of Haderslev:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dangerous intersection, traffic sign in Denmark. by blokkadeleider, on ipernity
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



Believe it or not, there are 2 "Children at Play" signs on the top of NORAD! I photographed one of them in ~1981. I guess someone had a sense of humor. Sadly, I lost the pics in the fire. -Rod-


----------



## crisis

Söulcaster said:


> Nice Munroe


Cheers. It is the love of my life.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

USAPatriot said:


> Believe it or not, there are 2 "Children at Play" signs on the top of NORAD! I photographed one of them in ~1981. I guess someone had a sense of humor. Sadly, I lost the pics in the fire. -Rod-



I can believe that, being familiar with Air Force humor 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Hmm, more from last week and today.


The 14th century Antoniuskapelle in Ossenberg, close to the Rhine in Germany. A place which motorists generally do not get to see or know.





Antoniuskapelle Ossenberg by blokkadeleider, on ipernity

Today...
The Kasbah in Hengelo, designed by Piet Blom





De Kasbah, Hengelo by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


A Ganesha mural in a cyclist tunnel in Oldenzaal.
I did want to photoshop that ugly pointy thing to the right away but... whatever.





Ganesha in Oldenzaal by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The water mill at Singraven, Denekamp. Just 20km away.
The old western mill dates from 1448. The newer eastern oil mill replaced an older one which was destroyed in 1597 during the War of Independence.





Watermolen Singraven, Denekamp by blokkadeleider, on ipernity




Watermolen Singraven, Denekamp par blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The manor house of Singraven near Denekamp. It dates from the late 1650's.
Legend has it that a nun was masoned into one of the walls and still haunts the place...





Havezate Singraven, Denekamp by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


It doesn't get more "Twents" than this 





Between Denekamp and Oldenzaal by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Zakky

My vacation in 2010 and 2014 to Switzerland….


----------



## USAPatriot

These are a bit better. I don't touch them with software. -Rod-
Male Cardinal





Female Cardinal





Rocket J





Fledged Sparrow





Bluebonnet





Bluebonnet





Bluebonnets - That's the way the sky usually is here.


----------



## Swede

Here is some new ones



From yesterday, Downtown from the John Ferrara building, featured heavily in the movie Inception









Philip Sayce from today at the Topanga Blues Festival










Blues fans have changed over the years.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Rod, the above ones look great! Post a couple crappy ones with maybe an idea of where camera was set, see if we can help!!


----------



## Micky

Jethro Rocker said:


> Rod, the above ones look great! Post a couple crappy ones with maybe an idea of where camera was set, see if we can help!!



I agree, Rod. The only thing that might help is some sharpening in PP.
Otherwise those photos look great.

Zakky's photos are awesome as well!
Nice to have some new blood posting here!


----------



## Micky

Here is a sequence highlighting what you can do with 36MP. 
There was this drone spying on us this weekend...

Here was the view down the aisle:





Notice the dot in the bright blue sky...





Here it is at about 200% crop:





Here it is even closer:


----------



## Micky

Here are some neat tubes, Marty would like these:





And another cool one...


----------



## Micky

Neat old military jeep we saw:


----------



## USAPatriot

Love the tubes and jeep, Micky! 

All the neat architecture here is giving me a travel bug, for sure. Excellent work. -Rod-


----------



## Mshayne

Some clouds on the way back from HK today. 

Image is a bit crap from editing on phone and copying from FB , too much compression, 

[URL=http://s1264.photobucket.com/user/mshayne88/media/11050176_10155555396505220_2885135423493324090_n_zpsuaqwvxyw.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Back to yesterday.

The once very popular Solex mopeds... now available for rent at the Singraven water mill.
If you want to look like an idiot, you can do that here 





Careful with that solex Eugene! by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Having coffee at the restaurant at that same water mill.





Watermolen Singraven, Denekamp by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The great overview...





Watermolen Singraven, Denekamp by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


And of course a saw mill is included. Water powered and 100% CO2 neutral!





Watermolen Singraven, Denekamp by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


More...





Watermolen Singraven, Denekamp by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.

*Or how Dutch metal guitarists spend their free time


----------



## USAPatriot

Good






Not Good


----------



## Dogs of Doom

too slow a shutter speed. That's probably an issue that you'll have w/ a non manual camera...


----------



## USAPatriot

It sure seems like it. The exposure is otherwise fine. Good color and white balance. A faster shutter speed would have darkened the pic too much. Apparently the camera isn't smart enough to sense the movement and adjust speed/f-stop both. I was in the "pet portrait" mode, which looks for the face and triggers the shutter when it sees one. Sometimes it sees a face when I point it at leaves...not too bright. -Rod-


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Indoors in existing light in auto ISO, may not have enough aperture to open enough to get a higher shutter speed. Maybe try an auto mode that might produce a higher ISO setting.
The shutter speed HAD to be that low given the light conditions and aperture that camera is capable of. Camera CAN'T adjust shutter enough there. White balance looks real good, very pretty kitty!


----------



## USAPatriot

The cat (I was pet sitting) was taking a break from playing tag with my laser  He'll chase it until he drops if I let him.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Try sports mode...

If you can, try exposure compensation to under-expose a little. If you under-expose by 1 stop, you can easily bring it up 1 stop in your photo processing software. Although, shooting raw would allow for a better image in this case...


----------



## USAPatriot

I can compensate easily enough but I don't have much in the way of software. Paint and an old pirate version of Photoshop. V5 I think. No RAW here. The camera saves them in jpeg only. -Rod-


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Sports mode may not bring a high enough shutter speed, again, given the lighting and aperture on camera f3 to f5.9 when zoomed. Underexposing to bring a 1 stop faster shutter would work, I have an ancient version of PS and it will work fine!! Otherwise you're hooped - only got so much light to work with!
Spirit plays with the laser but only when she wants. Sometimes she can ignore it completely.


----------



## Micky

I imagine the camera has an Aperture Priority mode doesn't it?

Use that, and make sure you have LOTS of light. Or flash.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Micky said:


> I imagine the camera has an Aperture Priority mode doesn't it?
> 
> Use that, and make sure you have LOTS of light. Or flash.


no, if it had aperture or shutter priority, it would have manual adjustments. It only has program modes, like:

sports
macro
portrait
landscape

etc....


----------



## Micky

I feel sorry I recommended it now...

Marty seems to love his. He is posting stuff on Facebook all the time.


----------



## Mshayne

Limitations are fun to work around . I really have no idea about auto cameras. If possible why not get a Sony a7 full frame and a couple lenses


----------



## Jethro Rocker

I don't think A priority would help, I suspect the program would open aperture up fully as necessary to get as high a shutter speed as reasonable in indoor light. As mentioned, flash or more light, no real choice. Sometimes exposure and focus lock can be very handy in tricky lighting (backlighting, etc) with a Point & Shoot camera. Exposure comp where required. 
That model does have the D-lighting option which increases dynamic range - the light areas get a bit lighter and the shadow area's detail is increased. Otherwise, a gazillion modes, have to figure out what yo use when.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Jethro Rocker said:


> I don't think A priority would help, I suspect the program would open aperture up fully as necessary to get as high a shutter speed as reasonable in indoor light.


A priority = you manually set aperture & the camera sets shutter automatically. Usually, when I shoot stuff like sports, I use M, & set A & S (tv in Canonspeek). When shooting concerts, where the lighting will change, I use TV (shutter priority), so I am assured the shutter speed is static. I'll let the aperture go whatever it will, but, usually, it's wide open & I have it on auto ISO, so it's usually the ISO that's adjusting for more/less light. If shooting a decent venue, w/ spots, you usually can get away w/ decent ISO (400-500) & set the lens at a better aperture, like f/4.5-6.7

The reason I suggested sports mode, is because, generally speaking, the camera will try & choose a shutter speed above 1/500 sec for sports if possible.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Thanks, dogs, am very familiar with the modes, what I'm getting at is that there is too limited a light, when the aperture is wide open, it still cannot pick a high enough shutter speed. So whether on A priority or program, results are the same. Outdoors, sports mode would be perfect. 
I rarely use Tv mode for sports, the issue I have with it is that if I pick too high a shutter speed if the light drops and aperture goes wide open, it may underexpose. Aperture priority with a wide open setting will guarantee the fastest possible shutter speed. It might vary with lighting but will be as fast as possible given the lighting and variable conditions. 
I use spot metering in concert situatioms, very handy!


----------



## Mshayne

Hong Kong - Central 

[URL=http://s1264.photobucket.com/user/mshayne88/media/May%2001%202015_zpszudk0a7h.jpg.html]

[/URL]

some sort of seed pod on a tree . 
[URL=http://s1264.photobucket.com/user/mshayne88/media/May%2002%202015%203_zpsaipv86wy.jpg.html]

[/URL]

Oyster women of discovery bay Hong Kong 

[URL=http://s1264.photobucket.com/user/mshayne88/media/May%2002%202015%202_zpsezjzet5j.jpg.html]

[/URL]

Seed pod in tree by ocean Hong Kong 

[URL=http://s1264.photobucket.com/user/mshayne88/media/May%2002%202015%201_zps0lt8w1ir.jpg.html]

[/URL]

Seaweed on rock Hong Kong 

[URL=http://s1264.photobucket.com/user/mshayne88/media/May%2002%202015_zpshoveg98k.jpg.html]

[/URL]

Shanghai- 1930 art deco interior

[URL=http://s1264.photobucket.com/user/mshayne88/media/May%2004%202015_zps6fz2f7cg.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------



## Micky

Cool stuff Mshayne! All shot with your iPhone?


----------



## Mshayne

No , these here were shot with my A7 body , the close ups are 100mm macro canon lense , Hong Kong at night was a 16mm canon lens the shanghai interior is a zeiss 55mm


----------



## Micky

I just installed an EXIF viewer into my Chrome browser.
I suggest you all do...

Many people strip the EXIF data before posting, I think that is a bad thing...
I will try to be more aware, and try to insure I leave the EXIF data intact.

Problem is, not many can read the EXIF from a D810 yet, especially the proprietary information...


----------



## USAPatriot

No aperture priority, sorry. I have to pick a "scene" (mode) and hope it's the right one. Last night I used the sports mode indoors and it worked very well, with and without flash. I was thinking that the outdoor "snow" mode may be the way to go IF the camera chooses to change the shutter speed rather than the f-stop. That would hopefully force a faster shutter speed.
Having to work around the issues is a little frustrating but I guess in the end it'll make me better at it, at least when I succeed. 
I haven't seen anything on calibrating the sensor. Odd.
Thanks for all of your feedback! -Rod-


----------



## Jethro Rocker

There will be no sensor calibration on a camera like that. However, you can work around some issues as you mentioned. Snow mode will likely want to open aperture or slow shutter to compensate for the subject against the bright snow, unless it is wanting to take an exposure for the snow which would work because it should speed up shutter. If sports mode works OK indoors and there's enough light, go for it. When using flash, sports mode does little as the flash is freezing any action.
Whatever you can find that works!!


----------



## Micky

Sensor calibration? Why?


----------



## USAPatriot

Micky said:


> Sensor calibration? Why?



Just to make sure it's seeing the colors and contrast as it's supposed to, but it doesn't seem like the function is available here, so no biggy. I have no idea what sort of internal diagnostics, if any, this camera goes through when it boots. -Rod-


----------



## Swede

LOVE that ladies in the river photo Mshayne


----------



## Swede

Stepping up a little?

TODAY - Canon EF 24-105mm f/4 L IS USM Lens for Canon w/Hoya Filter

Works both for full frame and cropped, should I ever buy full frame. Clearly I will miss some of the width running it on my cropped camera, but still?


----------



## Micky

Go for it. It is an IS lens and if the IS still works it isn't a bad deal.
I would offer 350-375...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

the downside... f/4...


----------



## Swede

Dogs of Doom said:


> the downside... f/4...



I know, i figure it'll be a little step up at least, Add f/2.8 seem to be another $1000


----------



## Micky

It is not a bad lens...
Canon 24-70mm f/4 L IS Review


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Plus it's the L series glass. Very sharp lens.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Swede said:


> I know, i figure it'll be a little step up at least, Add f/2.8 seem to be another $1000


You can get the EF24-70/2.8 L USM for about $1K @ KEH...

I bought mine in LN condition for around $800 about 10 years ago...

https://www.keh.com/212456/canon-24-70mm-f-2-8-l-usm-macro-ef-mount-lens-77

The EX will be like new. They rate their gear conservatively. I'd get the one w/ caps & hood...

The reason I suggest going fast, is because you shoot available light. I prefer to pay more & save money. Many x's, you buy something that's not good enough & you end up buying up later anyways. You might have saved money temporarily, but in the long run, you spent more money, because you've bought 2 lenses & ended up w/ the one you should have bought 1st time around anyway...


----------



## USAPatriot

Why so much more money to step up one more notch? -Rod-


----------



## Swede

I totally understand where you coming from DOD, i just can't swing that kind of 1 time forking out of cash......maybe sell some gear I dont use


----------



## Jethro Rocker

USAPatriot said:


> Why so much more money to step up one more notch? -Rod-



As far as ratios go, it lets twice as much light in, it starts to become a large front element as well as plenty of glass inside, corrections for zooming, it goes up fast. Generally speaking, theoretically an f2.8 lens is harder to get sharp edge to edge than a slower lens. You pay. You pay NOW,!


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Swede said:


> I totally understand where you coming from DOD, i just can't swing that kind of 1 time forking out of cash......maybe sell some gear I dont use



The f4 L series is supposed to be one of the sharper lenses out there, as far as Canon goes . The 70-200 f4 L USM is one of the sharpest lenses Canon has, even though it's a stop slower. Although there's no sub for fast glass, the high ISO performance these days is insane. Nice way to compensate.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

You think that's expensive, wait until you get into even higher end glass...

When I bought my 200/1.8, I paid $3200 used, which was a good price. Now, even w/ the newer 200/2 IS out, I see them going for closer to $5K!

I bought my 85/1.2 for around $2200 (new), when it 1st came out. I think it's now around $1800, but, when you compare it to the 85/1.8, the f/1.8 is around what $300? (used) The 200/2.8 you can get for around $600 (used).

But, I'll tell you, there's been events that I've shot, where I was last man standing, because everyone else ran out of light & I was still in the game, because I had faster glass...


----------



## Micky

There is no substitute for fast glass. I have said this many times before.

BUT - you can still do very well with the fastest glass you can afford.

When I was a sportswriter I had access to some great glass, things like a Nikon 200/2 and a 400/2.8 were the least expensive lenses in the equipment closet...

I found out I can do well with regular 2.8 zooms and I even sometimes forgo the IS/VR stuff because most of the time my gear is on a monopod and I don't need it. That makes zooms a little less expensive. As mentioned earlier, the hi-ISO capabilities of newer bodies makes the need for fast glass much less.

A 24-70 should be in everyone's bag no matter what speed. Just to have one...


----------



## CaptainZero

5.6 can still be expensive.  

Used Canon Super Telephoto 1200mm f/5.6L EF USM 2527A001 B&H


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Wow! that's gone up!

They were $120,000 new. That's $180,000 used!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Micky said:


> A 24-70 should be in everyone's bag no matter what speed. Just to have one...


I think that anyone who's serious, pro, semi-pro, or aspiring to be on that level, should have:

24-70/2.8
70-200/2.8

to cover all their bases. Then everything else is icing on the cake. You can rent if you need something more specialized. I find that those cover 80-90% of everything I need to shoot. It never hurts to have a nifty-50 & a macro 100mm. The 50mm is cheap & it's one of those design formulas that's hard to go wrong w/, from an engineering standpoint. I like the faster versions better, but, still...

Glass is something that can be a lifetime investment if you buy right the 1st time. Otherwise, it's a lifelong quest, until you get the right one. You can get a new body, but, bodies are not lifetime investments like in the days of old...

Just things to consider...


----------



## Mshayne

By and large my fav lens is the canon 16-35 2.8 . For me it cover cityscapes with a little post for leaning buildings and environmental portraits . The 85 1.8 I have is king of SLr headshot glass . 

Never had the need for a 1200 mm lens but sure would like to play with one for a week . That's crazy glass .


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Today was Liberation Day here in the Netherlands.
Although it is an official holiday every 5th year not all of us have a day off.
The parade came right past my office.

Like this roaring piece of Tiger food 
There isn't a focus issue with the camera here. The glass of our windows is nearly 100 years old and not even.





Always with the negative waves, Moriarty! by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Another armoured carrier thingy....





Bevrijdingsdag 2015 by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Given the choice between a Sherman and this? Not a choice really. I'll go for the Dutch resistance  





Bevrijdingsdag 2015 by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


And bagpipes of course to herald the tanks 





Bevrijdingsdag 2015 by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Early morning before work:





Bevrijdingsdag 2015 by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Swede

May Gray is upon us, the dreaded SoCal season from the abyss...... Best celebrated with a cup of coffee at home.....First photo with my new 23-105 f/4 L lens......


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Blokkadeleider said:


> Today was Liberation Day here in the Netherlands.
> Although it is an official holiday every 5th year not all of us have a day off.
> The parade came right past my office.
> 
> Like this roaring piece of Tiger food
> There isn't a focus issue with the camera here. The glass of our windows is nearly 100 years old and not even.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



And it makes me proud to be a Canadian!!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Jethro Rocker said:


> And it makes me proud to be a Canadian!!



Canadians were very involved in liberating these parts.
If it were not for the English however I'd be living in a German enclave though 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Coming from work today, about 90 minutes ago...

Both taken on the F35 bicycle highway.
First in Enschede: 





End of the storm by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


And right between Hengelo and Enschede:





End of the storm by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

When I managed to get Spirit to sit still for a minute on the backdrop. There was sunlight coming in at the bottom I could do nothing about. Off camera wireless flash and a shoot through umbrella.


----------



## Swede

Ominous


----------



## CaptainZero

Dogs of Doom said:


> Wow! that's gone up!
> 
> They were $120,000 new. That's $180,000 used!



Hopefully, my AFD will have the same fate!


----------



## Micky

Here is a quick snap from yesterdays girls lacrosse game:


----------



## USAPatriot

The word of the day is "legs"..


----------



## Micky

I tried not to focus on the butts...


----------



## Swede

My daughter @ Hollywood Blvd in January


----------



## Swede




----------



## Swede




----------



## Swede

Inside the Blade Runner building Downtown LA








Foot n pedals








Marina Del Rey


----------



## USAPatriot

My first ocean experience was out of Marina Del Rey. I was 5 and spent an hour blowing chunks on Ralph Flanigan's boat


----------



## USAPatriot

My girl, Alicia, is 84 years old in cat years and still a hot mama!











A cool leaf hopper


----------



## Blokkadeleider

More from the last 2 weeks

Overijsselsch Kanaal, in Almelo. Very near to our rehearsal room.





Overijssels Kanaal, Almelo by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


A replica salt drilling rig serving as one of the local pubs near my home.





'n Zoalt-toorn by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


And a few hundred yards from home but in the opposite direction is the real thing.





Boortoren by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The Twente Canal, also very close to home:





Twentekanaal, Hengelo by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Sunset in Hengelo





Sunset, Hengelo by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


In Almelo at our rehearsal room is also a (legal) graffiti wall:





Graffiti, Naxt, Almelo by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


This evening here in Hengelo at the harbour:





Haven, Hengelo by blokkadeleider, on ipernity



Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Mshayne

A few pics from last nights session. Kinda hard to get a good shot at the angle I had to work with. 




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mshayne

Bored , rainy day and a bit hungover quick snaps of a thai budda 



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Swede




----------



## Mshayne

Swede, cochella ?


----------



## Swede

You got it MShayne


----------



## Mshayne

Its like a children's book version of dessert dunes with a ferris wheel town in for that whimsical look .


----------



## Zakky

Some Samsung S5 pics….

The Castle of Eutin




[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Having fun on father´s day




[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Barbecue on the balcony 




[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mshayne

[URL=http://s1264.photobucket.com/user/mshayne88/media/May%2017%202015%203_zpsgatwxntq.jpg.html]

[/URL]
[URL=http://s1264.photobucket.com/user/mshayne88/media/May%2017%202015%202_zps6daty3gi.jpg.html]

[/URL]
[URL=http://s1264.photobucket.com/user/mshayne88/media/May%2017%202015_zpseleyplbm.jpg.html]

[/URL]

[URL=http://s1264.photobucket.com/user/mshayne88/media/May%2017%202015%201_zpszi2z5qet.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------



## USAPatriot

With all the rain we've had, we've predictably had a lot of fungi pop up. I find them fascinating as there's so many shapes and sizes. They disappear just as quickly as they appear, with the exception of some of the bigger ones. A few of these last literally hours before they self destruct. I hope you enjoy them. There's other subjects as well, whatever caught my eye, so in no particular order:

Colorful "Scarecrow"










*NAG NAG NAG!*





*Starling trying to get lucky*





*This tree literally has hundreds of Starlings in it...I even have audio of their racket*





*5" across!*





*Like the wicked witch of the west...*





*I wonder why this species does this?*





*These wee ones are all of 1/4" across!*















*I'm guessing that this is a surveyor's monument*
http://i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww227/Rod_Venger/DSCN0679_zpskoxwxlqu.jpg?t=1431995918

*A Tillandsia, related to the spanish moss of the deeper south*





*The short bus just sort of appeared in the frame*


----------



## Swede




----------



## USAPatriot

Griffith Park Observatory! We used to take field trips there to see the planetarium!


----------



## Mshayne

I love mushrooms . and they make great photographs as well.


----------



## Mshayne

I haven't been in a local market in 5 years so I took a few pics. nothing weird just daily stuff at a french brand store. 

Shoppers at meat counter. 



[/URL][/IMG]

Choose your poison. 
[URL=http://s1264.photobucket.com/user/mshayne88/media/Mobile%20Uploads/4DE772D5-B42E-427E-A5B7-34EDF4E13086_zpst7uepxlf.jpg.html]

[/URL]


Seafood perhaps 
[URL=http://s1264.photobucket.com/user/mshayne88/media/Mobile%20Uploads/06470174-0286-4D84-8B1F-ED05B1888733_zps1p5glc6g.jpg.html]

[/URL]





[URL=http://s1264.photobucket.com/user/mshayne88/media/Mobile%20Uploads/1A798C2E-E65D-45A1-9910-95FAE006165A_zpswsbo7b0n.jpg.html]

[/URL]

Rice is big 
[URL=http://s1264.photobucket.com/user/mshayne88/media/Mobile%20Uploads/F204A8E9-31E4-4509-907E-3431D6076BD8_zps2zepdub0.jpg.html]

[/URL]


As is instant coffee
[URL=http://s1264.photobucket.com/user/mshayne88/media/Mobile%20Uploads/F885B76D-4351-4672-9A4A-D4C3963F53EE_zps83pul7b3.jpg.html]

[/URL]

Kind of unsure what the product is , perhaps he is catholic 
[URL=http://s1264.photobucket.com/user/mshayne88/media/Mobile%20Uploads/A9B2858A-053E-4AC7-A05E-F5EDD23864E4_zpswekigrf5.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------



## Swede

Pershing Square last night, Downtown LA








Self Portrait, roof top in the heart of Hollywood.


----------



## poeman33

USAPatriot said:


> With all the rain we've had, we've predictably had a lot of fungi pop up. I find them fascinating as there's so many shapes and sizes. They disappear just as quickly as they appear, with the exception of some of the bigger ones. A few of these last literally hours before they self destruct. I hope you enjoy them. There's other subjects as well, whatever caught my eye, so in no particular order:
> 
> 
> 
> *This tree literally has hundreds of Starlings in it...I even have audio of their racket*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually a boat tailed grackle...but cool pics. These guys are the bullies of the birdfeeders. I've had hundreds if them sitting around the house waiting for me to fill the feeder. Looks just like a Hitchcock movie!


----------



## Mshayne

LA sun looks harsh swede.


----------



## Swede

I'll post these here too since Im pretty happy about these photos.


----------



## Swede




----------



## Micky

I love it when photos are in focus!
White balance is inconsistent though.
(Great job!)


----------



## Swede

Micky said:


> I love it when photos are in focus!
> White balance is inconsistent though.
> (Great job!)



Thanks Micky, what do you mean about WB being inconsistent? The lighting kept changing?


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Yeah, shooting in a venue w/ spotlights is easy for WB, but, when the venue has no spot & poor lighting, it's going to change w/ the image. If you shot in jpg, there's no real way to change it later...

Looks like they're mixing tungsten & LED lights, which doesn't help either...

What software do you use to prep to post Swede?


----------



## Swede

Dogs of Doom said:


> Yeah, shooting in a venue w/ spotlights is easy for WB, but, when the venue has no spot & poor lighting, it's going to change w/ the image. If you shot in jpg, there's no real way to change it later...



I'm shooting RAW now....So does Micky mean that I should change the WB in post?


----------



## Micky

Just busting on you... Much of the time during performances the lighting changes dramatically.
Many cameras just can't keep up with the changing conditions.
If you shoot in RAW then there is a better chance you can fix it in PP.

Notice how the last photo you posted has a more natural skin tone, while the first two are much warmer (redder). Normally Auto WB will compensate, but there are times when there is just too much for the camera to follow, and sometimes it gets lost in the mix.

Otherwise fantastic shots. Clear, in focus, sharp. I see you had to go to ISO 6400 to get them though...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Swede said:


> I'm shooting RAW now....So does Micky mean that I should change the WB in post?


Ok, when you open the images of Nuno in raw, set the WB by using the eyedropper. Click it on different black things. Pickups are usually a pure black. Mic clips also. Click around on a few different things & you should see the colors straighten around a bit & choose which looks the most natural...


----------



## Swede

ah ok

I have a new camera so I have noticed a little better performance.

I have a Canon 6D now, full frame, and used a Canon 70-200 f/4 lens. The lens is obviously not the optimal for the conditions, but the 6D does pretty damn well in high ISO performance

Still learning though, but I do feel Im making progress

I try to learn something new everyday, being it guitar stuff, or photos or anything at all


----------



## Swede

Dogs of Doom said:


> Ok, when you open the images of Nuno in raw, set the WB by using the eyedropper. Click it on different black things. Pickups are usually a pure black. Mic clips also. Click around on a few different things & you should see the colors straighten around a bit & choose which looks the most natural...



In photoshop? I actually consider buying Lightroom 6


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Yes, PS or LR, either works the same, as far as setting WB...


----------



## Swede

I found the eydropper in Photoshop, pointed at different things but nothing changed. but that is a whole different ballgame for me as I know nothing about photoshop.....Off to the drawing board to learn something new


----------



## Dogs of Doom

When you open the image, it should open up in a window, before it goes to the PS pallete. When that opens up, the curser should already be the eyedropper. You need to click on the black spot, like I said, try the pickups. Once you click on that spot, it should change. It won't do it by scrolling over (mouse over) the spot...

(edit) it actually opens as the magnifier, the 3rd icon on the top from the left is the eyedropper... sorry about that...


----------



## Swede

Ok im confused now??? I have the photos as raw in iPhoto, but when I drag it on to the desktop to open in photoshop, it has changed to jpeg automatically???


----------



## Dogs of Doom

skip iPhoto... Are you on a Mac?

Do you have Adobe Bridge w/ your version of Photoshop? Open the file in Bridge...


----------



## Swede

I do DOD, but I have no skills at all with it?? Maybe I need to reconfiger my entire workflow??

When I put the card from the camera in the card reader, it automatically opens up iPhoto and asks if I want to import


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I'm not familiar w/ iPhoto, can you configure it on how to treat imported images? (convert, or not to convert) Can you open up the camera/reader as if it's a hard drive?


----------



## Swede

Im reading up on "moving away from iPhoto" right now, when I buy Lightroom I will delve deeper into it.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Yes, keep it out of iphoto. I actually use the WB setting in my software and set either color temp or make it warmer or colder till it looks good. The problem is mixed lighting, half of Nuno looks good, the otner half may be bathed in blue or red or whatever. Nothing you can do then, hey, it's stage lighting! That's half the fun!! Looks good!!


----------



## Swede

As soon as I get Lightroom, iPhoto is gone. I havent really started to delve in to PP yet, but realize the amazing possibilities


----------



## Dogs of Doom

LR has a free 30 trial...

I think they still have a non CC version available..


----------



## Micky

Started using LR6, it imported all my LR5 settings perfectly!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

https://creative.adobe.com/products/download/lightroom?promoid=KSKAY

after that, you can either join CC ($10/mo), or buy a desktop version ($150).


----------



## Swede

I did check out Lightroom, they have version 6 and/or CC version...Im only going to get the standalone Version 6


----------



## Swede

Congrats on 10 000 DOD


----------



## Ghostman

Took a trip to the lake today and dragged the camera along:





















and this was taken with an Effect setting on the camera:


----------



## USAPatriot

poeman33 said:


> USAPatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> With all the rain we've had, we've predictably had a lot of fungi pop up. I find them fascinating as there's so many shapes and sizes. They disappear just as quickly as they appear, with the exception of some of the bigger ones. A few of these last literally hours before they self destruct. I hope you enjoy them. There's other subjects as well, whatever caught my eye, so in no particular order:
> 
> 
> 
> *This tree literally has hundreds of Starlings in it...I even have audio of their racket*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually a boat tailed grackle...but cool pics. These guys are the bullies of the birdfeeders. I've had hundreds if them sitting around the house waiting for me to fill the feeder. Looks just like a Hitchcock movie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the education. Around here if it's black and has yellow eyes, people alternately call them Starlings, Cowbirds or something else that I can't remember. IIRC Cowbirds actually have a brown head and these are larger than the Starlings in Walmart parking lots in Colorado and LA. Grackles is it, I guess!
Click to expand...


----------



## crisis

Just got back from a fishing trip with a bunch of mates. Some great photo opportunities as well as fish.


----------



## USAPatriot

Tasty waves and a fox with a tasty fish! -Rod-


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Today I went to Ribs 'n Blues in Raalte. About 40km from here and of course with the sweet weather and all, by bicycle.


The Schouwenburgweg between Rijssen and Haarle goes through a nature reserve and a ridge of hills. There's hardly any motorised traffic allowed here.





Schouwenburgweg by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Of course, traffic jams do occur!





Traffic jam by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


So, after rural life... blues (well, not a lot of blues, more rock)





Ribs 'n Blues Raalte by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


And on the way back at the Twentekanaal near Ambt-Delden





Twentekanaal, Zijtak by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Swede




----------



## Ghostman

Classy photo Swede.


----------



## USAPatriot




----------



## Swede

Ghostman said:


> Classy photo Swede.



Thank you sir


----------



## Swede

Frolic Room, Hollywood CA


----------



## Swede




----------



## Blokkadeleider

More from yesterday.

While having a break in the shade at the festival.





Ribs'n Blues. Raalte by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


On the way back going up the Holterberg:





Holterberg: Up... by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


And down again:





Holterberg: Down... by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The "old" bridge over the canal in Ambt Delden (see my previous post in this thread)





Brug, Rijssenseweg, Ambt-Delden by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Mshayne

Likely the best image I took today but I have not gone through them all yet , 

[URL=http://s1264.photobucket.com/user/mshayne88/media/Mobile%20Uploads/BF788C81-3572-4031-A64B-31C44E2F9503_zpspqaox0ce.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------



## Zakky

Switzerland again….










Lindau, Bavaria 









Old books….


----------



## Ghostman

More hiking. And I suck at sunset photos...


----------



## Jethro Rocker

You can bracket some exposures brighter and darker and see what looks best. Also, the dynamic range can be too great to get both sky and foreground so pick one. Third pic in, to get the water on right side, can't darken sky anymore. Last one is real good too!


----------



## CaptainZero

I like the last one best, but if it were me, I'd just crop it a little more toward the rule of thirds. Love the highlights in her hair!


----------



## CaptainZero

One from the weekend.






Edit: I should have cropped this one, but just threw it up, unedited.


----------



## USAPatriot

CaptainZero said:


> I like the last one best, but if it were me, I'd just crop it a little more toward the rule of thirds. Love the highlights in her hair!



No, sometimes the rule of thirds is too rigid and predictable. There's a balance between the person and the sun, which together comprise a center. It's good.


----------



## Ghostman

CaptainZero said:


> I like the last one best, but if it were me, I'd just crop it a little more toward the rule of thirds. Love the highlights in her hair!



I took 50 of those pictures trying to get a good one. This one came out the best, but I'm not sure exactly how to crop it to finish it off.


----------



## USAPatriot

CaptainZero said:


> One from the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I should have cropped this one, but just threw it up, unedited.



IMO, the subject is the art, not the photo per se and rightfully the center of attention. Giving more weight to the feeder adds nothing and the depth of field is very good. A+ -Rod-


----------



## Micky

Rule of thirds is a rule that works best when broken...


----------



## USAPatriot

...Sometimes!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Micky said:


> Rule of thirds is a rule that works best when broken...


I'll have to disagree on that. I hear people talk about not adhering to basic rules, like in music, as if tuning your guitar is way over-rated, or playing notes in key is a bad thing...

I use the 3rd rule constantly. It helps break all the other rules of composition. I use golden mean a lot as well...

Chances are, if you don't fully understand the rule, breaking it willy-nilly won't be to your advantage...

This gal does a pretty good job of explaining it:

morgueFile free photos

complete w/ scrollover images to illustrate the point...


----------



## Swede

I really like that picture of the lady and the sunset and is composed well. Composition is key for sure.


----------



## Mshayne

Details , 

[URL=http://s1264.photobucket.com/user/mshayne88/media/Mobile%20Uploads/805D1F64-A280-4B0D-B7E2-EB0FB8DF8DA7_zpsoput8dlc.jpg.html]

[/URL]
[URL=http://s1264.photobucket.com/user/mshayne88/media/Mobile%20Uploads/EA916183-C91F-4C31-A31B-3D47DBAB4767_zps7ljwcmwk.jpg.html]

[/URL]
[URL=http://s1264.photobucket.com/user/mshayne88/media/Mobile%20Uploads/BD6A2D0F-EAF6-4F94-8971-04AF3653D663_zpsf68mykyx.jpg.html]

[/URL]
[URL=http://s1264.photobucket.com/user/mshayne88/media/Mobile%20Uploads/9EA4CD6B-282A-44D0-A7AB-DE521C9BE587_zpse6pp1fhw.jpg.html]

[/URL]
WIll do a photoshoot for a jazz player at this spot next week. 
[URL=http://s1264.photobucket.com/user/mshayne88/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2277A793-0F2D-4511-95A8-B6A66DB1462E_zpsrmjiyslz.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------



## USAPatriot

Chicken legs are much more appetizing without the feet and under a layer of batter  Are the lanterns those that float or no? Those are soo cool. Banned in KKKalifornia though


----------



## Mshayne

Nah , those are the hanging type that even Kaili isn't going to ban, 

I think it was a common pigeon. but hey they eat the brains as well here .


----------



## USAPatriot

Errr, not much brains in pigeons. No one can eat just one! lol


----------



## Mshayne

Banned or not if you want a handful of the floating lanterns I can send some to ya


----------



## Blokkadeleider

As my Lumix isn't getting better due to all the usage and I wanted to go for a small upgrade I got myself a new camera today:





New toy by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


And a first pic, my single favorite piece of technology in black and gold:





1967 JTM by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## CaptainZero

Ghostman said:


> I took 50 of those pictures trying to get a good one. This one came out the best, but I'm not sure exactly how to crop it to finish it off.



I'm probably off on the cropping. I like to play with them, but I certainly don't know everything. Looking at it again, I don't know that I would. That happens a lot too. Walk away, and come back later, you'll think something totally different.


----------



## Swede




----------



## Swede




----------



## USAPatriot

*I came across this little guy this morning. He's very small, the shell being about 1/2" high:*


----------



## Blokkadeleider

OK, so having spent a bit more time with my new camera... to work.

Opposite the street is a new development.
This is with a low moon at night. The standard lense has some vignetting and flaring.
I'm going to get me an adapter so I can fit my old OM Zuiko lenses. Still got 50mm and 24mm primes.





Low moon by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Made a new string for the old hammer...





Made a new string for my Mjölnir by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The town hall of Hengelo:





Gemeentehuis, Hengelo by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Yesterday evening and night was the 40th Night of Hengelo.
A yearly cycling event and all-town-party.
As it was the 40th time some legends were contracted instead of the regular race.

My great idol Hennie Kuiper on the blue bike to the left.
The guy with the spotted shirt is Steven Rooks.
Also riding were such great ones as Jan Ullrich (who I admire much, being "anti" Armstrong), who can be seen close to center with the yellow shirt and helmet, Johan Museeuw (more to the left in black), the great and legendary Joop zoetemelk, Adrie van der Poel and Oscar Freire.





Nacht van Hengelo by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The skyline of Hengelo, Hell City: 





Hengelo Skyline! by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


This is a better view of the Waterstaatskerk as also seen in the previous pic.
The literal name means "water management church".
We do of course not idolize water management as it is far too important to leave to any God 
These however were designed and built under supervision of the engineers from the water management ministry. Hence the name 





Waterstaatskerk, Hengelo by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


And last but not least that which is left of our old police station:





Politiebureau Hengelo by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Just came home from a few night shots at the canal.





Akzo Hengelo by blokkadeleider, on ipernity





Sluis Hengelo by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

What system do you have? I'm an OM guy from years ago. Which was your old system? I have an adapter for my E3 to run my old Zuiko, I have a variable extension tube and 50 macro, what a fun toy!! I don't use any of the other OM stuff on my system. Now I'm using an EM5, love it. 10fps, great glass. 12-40 f2.8, 40 - 150 f2.8 and a 45 f1.8, great setup.
The old system was OM4, OM2sp and a couple OM1s. Love the spot metering and awesome glass!!
cheers


----------



## CaptainZero

Blokkadeleider said:


> OK, so having spent a bit more time with my new camera... to work.
> 
> The standard lense has some vignetting and flaring.



I don't remember what you bought, but Lightroom has a lot of lens correction profiles, that will fix all of that really well. I'm not trying to talk you out of buying a new lens. It's always best to have good glass first, but LR can do some pretty amazing things.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

http://www.marshallforum.com/backstage/48589-photography-thread-26.html#post1335886


----------



## CaptainZero

Dogs of Doom said:


> http://www.marshallforum.com/backstage/48589-photography-thread-26.html#post1335886



Oops. Sorry, I've been drinking.


----------



## CaptainZero

Doesn't change the Lightroom part. Or, did I miss something else. Entirely possible.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Jethro Rocker said:


> What system do you have? I'm an OM guy from years ago. Which was your old system? I have an adapter for my E3 to run my old Zuiko, I have a variable extension tube and 50 macro, what a fun toy!! I don't use any of the other OM stuff on my system. Now I'm using an EM5, love it. 10fps, great glass. 12-40 f2.8, 40 - 150 f2.8 and a 45 f1.8, great setup.
> The old system was OM4, OM2sp and a couple OM1s. Love the spot metering and awesome glass!!
> cheers



I have an OM10 and an OM40 body. Two 3rd party zoom lenses, got those cheap and hardly ever used them.
Both the 50mm f1.8 and 24mm f2.8 primes are simply great.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Yep. Digital will show the shortcomings but CA can easily be corrected with software. I have a few 50f1.8 plus a 21 f3.5, 24 f2, 28 f2.8, 35 f2, 100 f2.8 and a 200 f4. Oh and the 50 macro. Great lenses, was a nice system. What digital are you using now??


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Jethro Rocker said:


> Yep. Digital will show the shortcomings but CA can easily be corrected with software. I have a few 50f1.8 plus a 21 f3.5, 24 f2, 28 f2.8, 35 f2, 100 f2.8 and a 200 f4. Oh and the 50 macro. Great lenses, was a nice system. What digital are you using now??



Got a sony nex since last week.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Oh yeah right. Jeez. Saw the pics of it. Forgot who was who. That's a nice system, the mirrorless can be very neat little cameras. Compact, fast, great quality. Get some Zeiss lenses for that puppy!!


----------



## CaptainZero

Jethro Rocker said:


> Oh yeah right. Jeez. Saw the pics of it. Forgot who was who. That's a nice system, the mirrorless can be very neat little cameras. Compact, fast, great quality. Get some Zeiss lenses for that puppy!!



Quick question. Do the Zeiss lenses, for those, have AF?


----------



## Jethro Rocker

24mm f/1.8 Wide-Angle Prime Lens - SEL24F18Z Review - Sony US

Yep, they are Zeiss made for Sony. Not the weird manual focus ones you see for SLR.
Example


----------



## CaptainZero

Jethro Rocker said:


> 24mm f/1.8 Wide-Angle Prime Lens - SEL24F18Z Review - Sony US
> 
> Yep, they are Zeiss made for Sony. Not the weird manual focus ones you see for SLR.
> Example



That would be nice then. I haven't had a manual lens since my Canon AE-1 back in '79. And, that part of it sucked.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

It did, by comparison. I still on occasion switch mine to MF for certain things. I didn't mind doing it with my OM stuff as the split image and clear grid screens made it not bad.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

CaptainZero said:


> Doesn't change the Lightroom part. Or, did I miss something else. Entirely possible.


well, it won't fix the flare...

What lens Blokk? It's an A mount?

nvm - found it. It's an E mount. I thought it said Alpha lenses would work?

http://store.sony.com/e-pz-16-50mm-...27-SELP1650/cat-27-catid-All-Alpha-NEX-Lenses


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Lens shade may help some flare. Vignetting has been fairly common at times with standard wide zooms, just light falloff on edges. Nice system, though!!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I guess A mount will fit E mount w/ an adapter, but not the other way around...

So, you should be able to find an adapter for your Oly lenses...

https://sony-paa-pa-en-web--paa.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/97183/~/what-is-the-difference-between-an-a-mount-and-an-e-mount%3F

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Fotasy-NAOM-Olympus-E-Mount-Adapter/dp/B003Z6N544[/ame]


----------



## USAPatriot




----------



## USAPatriot

You might notice a diffuse fuzzy white spot below the bottom bud in the red flower pic. That's the moon! I don't have enough camera to get them both in focus.


----------



## Zakky




----------



## Blokkadeleider

Zakky said:


>



Hey! That's the Lisa von Lübeck. A very recognizable Kogge.
Had a shot at that myself back in 2009 at the Kogge days in Kampen.




Lisa von Lübeck by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Zakky

Yes, you are right! Cheers Z.


----------



## Zakky

Precisely it´s a Kraweel

A northern type that came up in late medieval europe. 


Kraweel Lisa von Lbeck: data, photos, profile of the sailing ship at Tall-Ship Fan


----------



## Swede

Influence


----------



## Swede

OH MAN!!!!!! I just set up my camera for back button AI servo focus...What a revelation


----------



## Jethro Rocker

That works awesome for sports etc!


----------



## USAPatriot

Swede said:


> Influence



Great timing! Is that the Warner Center?? -Rod-


----------



## Micky

Swede said:


> OH MAN!!!!!! I just set up my camera for back button AI servo focus...What a revelation



It is about time...


----------



## Swede

Micky said:


> It is about time...



Looking forward to start shooting like that. Seem like it has some serious potential for bettering your photos in all different kinds of situatiins☺


----------



## Mshayne

Shot her today 

[URL=http://s1264.photobucket.com/user/mshayne88/media/Jun%2009%202015%205_zpsyj4frws0.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------



## Micky

Swede said:


> Looking forward to start shooting like that. Seem like it has some serious potential for bettering your photos in all different kinds of situatiins☺



Works best for quick action like sports or birding.

Ever see some of the gear these cork-sniffers use for birding?


----------



## Swede

Micky said:


> Works best for quick action like sports or birding.
> 
> Ever see some of the gear these cork-sniffers use for birding?



Yeah, serious gear....Im thinking it might work well and up the "keeper" percentage in concert photography too...I will find out tomorrow


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Yep, my old boss. 600 f4, converters, 400 f2.8, etc etc


----------



## Micky

Jethro Rocker said:


> Yep, my old boss. 600 f4, converters, 400 f2.8, etc etc



What gets me are the gimbel heads and the humungous carbon-fiber tripods...


----------



## Swede

Micky said:


> What gets me are the gimbel heads and the humungous carbon-fiber tripods...



JEEEEEZ!!!

That looks costly


----------



## Jethro Rocker

They work really great for birds. He has one of those too. If I sold images fot stock and did lots of wildlife I'd get the gimbal too. I really would.


----------



## Mshayne

I think I will get this next week , 

I am selling my 5d 3 as I just don't use it any longer and I need some good small lights for outdoor work as i tend to do my own sets ( no assistants ) 

Profoto B2 250 Air TTL To-Go Kit 901109 B&H Photo Video


----------



## Micky

Mshayne said:


> I think I will get this next week ,
> 
> I am selling my 5d 3 as I just don't use it any longer and I need some good small lights for outdoor work as i tend to do my own sets ( no assistants )
> 
> Profoto B2 250 Air TTL To-Go Kit 901109 B&H Photo Video



How many watt/seconds? 250?

Isn't hat a bit much?


----------



## Mshayne

Not if you want to fill shadow on a sunny day and keep it natural looking . ( they dial waaaay down so your not blasting a mini sun ) 

It was either these or the B1 which is a mono block 500 ws and wireless ,but more weight. 

with this I can throw my camera, lights and a couple lenses in my carry one and be good to go for most shoots I would do outside. 

Now If like a friend who shoots aircraft and factories yeah this would not be nearly enough.


----------



## Micky

I think I have posted these before...
I have a set of Bowens 500r: (plus wireless triggers)
Which is WAAAAAY more than I could ever need...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I think you need about 1000 w/s to overpower the sun. Add reflectors/diffusers, the number goes up...


----------



## Mshayne

haha yes 1000 if I was shooting in the sun and I want to be the key light but I only need to bust shadows . 

I looked at Bowens gear and I like it a lot but I went with a pair of Profoto D1s in 500 watt to supplement my kino set up , its likely that I sell the kino lights as well and just get a pair of 1000s . four lights and a few modifiers and bobs your uncle but I still like my kino so ,, 

I use speed lights outside but don't really like the limitations and since I am selling the cannon I would rather just move up the power scale.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I only say that, to put it in perspective.It's always better to have full control of your light, if possible. That also means it's better to have more than enough, rather than not enough.

You have to keep in mind distance as well. Light falloff rate can bite you in direct sun. Let's say you're doing a swimwear shoot, the sun is straight over head & the closest you can get your flash is 100 ft, or it's in the water. You'll be glad to have more light...


----------



## Swede

Concrete Oasis


----------



## Swede

Salvation Up Ahead!


----------



## Swede

Some pics from Lucky Strike last night.


----------



## Micky

Boy that 6D is workin' great for you!


----------



## Swede

Im learning a little more each time I go out


----------



## Zakky




----------



## Swede

Doug Pinninch from Kings X








Iron Man


----------



## USAPatriot

Kings X is still around? Dayum, they were the opening act for a lot of great bands in the early 90's. We used to boo ourselves hoarse when they took the stage. Awful live band. -Rod-


----------



## USAPatriot

A small falcon (or parrot?) that I photographed this morning. He was about 100 yards off and I didn't have a tripod handy. I might have gone with the digital zoom if I had. This was taken at max optical zoom, or 34x. Photobucket wouldn't let me upload it uncompressed. Bummer. Still I like it but wish it was sharper.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

USAPatriot said:


> Kings X is still around? Dayum, they were the opening act for a lot of great bands in the early 90's. We used to boo ourselves hoarse when they took the stage. Awful live band. -Rod-


actually, they had a reputation for being one of the best live bands...

When I 1st met them ('89?), they played a club called Jezebel's in Anaheim. When we arrived, we decided to get a bite to eat at Wendy's next door. Funny thing was Ty, Doug & Jerry were sitting there eating, so we pulled up a table next to them & started chatting. I was w/ a guy in my band, his wife & his niece visiting from Boston. She was 16 years old. After they left, we kicked back for a while & finished our food & proceeded over to the club & they wouldn't let the niece in, because she was under-age...

We were kind of between a rock & a hard place, when Ty came up & took his wristband off & offered it to her. So, problem solved... Until, then they wouldn't let Ty back in! ... So, then, we ended up having security come back & the band explained in our favor, that the kid was in our custody, from Boston, visiting CA., etc., etc., etc. & security sorted it all out & let us in. 

On the inside, we got a table (front row), which isn't an easy feat in LA area clubs. There's a dance floor between the tables & stage. To the right of us, was the Bangles. Behind is was KISS & to the left of us was Megadeth, Tony McAlpine, Keel. There was the guys from Y&T behind us & a who's who of '80s metal. The word was out & everyone was there to see the spectacle that was King's X...

They did not disappoint either. They were tight & musically right on & in tune.

I kept in touch w/ Doug for a few years & back then, we were all Hamer endorsees. I haven't talked to any of them since around 2000 or so. I just can't see how you could say that they were a poor performance band. I didn't care for the direction they took on Bulbous, but, they still performed well...


----------



## USAPatriot

The problem with Kings X on stage was their lack of a sound engineer. The guitars were the same volume as the drums and the vocalist was the same volume as everything else. The music was mush and the vocals unintelligible. Their albums were good but every show I saw them at made me want to drive pencils into my ears. They were opening for the big name acts of the time, Scorpions, The WHO, ZZ-Top, etc...and they were just awful. -Rod-


----------



## USAPatriot




----------



## Micky




----------



## Swede

Never ending June Gloom.......Into the Void


----------



## Mshayne

30yr old Japanese scotch and boredom at midnight. 

[URL=http://s1264.photobucket.com/user/mshayne88/media/Mobile%20Uploads/6B0AB447-D3BA-446D-A5EA-D74CEA6CA56C_zpsobjkc1yn.jpg.html]

[/URL]

[URL=http://s1264.photobucket.com/user/mshayne88/media/Mobile%20Uploads/A41758EE-D638-4132-9B96-68C5AE659AFB_zpsgqxjtfyr.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------



## Mshayne

[URL=http://s1264.photobucket.com/user/mshayne88/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2D7373F9-954E-4B02-B1D7-7E02D91AD401_zpsw4ktl8of.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------



## Mshayne

[URL=http://s1264.photobucket.com/user/mshayne88/media/Mobile%20Uploads/B88369F9-2783-4C8D-90D6-47A02D3AF721_zpsimdf2def.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------



## Mshayne

[URL=http://s1264.photobucket.com/user/mshayne88/media/Mobile%20Uploads/C46290C3-E187-4E53-B270-E9B7A419D979_zpscsepr1nq.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------



## Ghostman

That last one is creepy as hell.


----------



## Zakky




----------



## Ghostman

I haven't posted in here for a bit so here's a few new shots. My cat Oreo, the azzhole, and some long exposure shots of my gear.


----------



## Swede

Started to sifting through a ton of photos from my little trip


----------



## Swede

Sin after Sin


----------



## Swede

Zion National Park, Utah


----------



## Swede

I decided to hike one of the most dangerous hikes in America......Angels landing, with a 40 lb backpack in 100 degree heat....GNARLY! 6 people have died in the last years. At the gnarliest spot its 3 feet wide with a 1500 foot vertical drop on both sides, with a chain to hold on to


Going up







View from halfway up








Going down


----------



## Swede

Thief in the Night


----------



## tschrama

My wife took this one last week or so just a few Streets away...I love it!


----------



## Ghostman

Another hiking trip. The grand old Rainier Mountain.


----------



## Micky

June-July is the prime season for the Mt. Ranier wild flowers.
Having been there only once, I would go every day if I could...

I think we started at Paradise and went up to the 8000 foot level or so.
Started a snowball fight that almost killed me.
Or was it the climb?...


----------



## Mshayne

Went to Hangzhou for the weekend and visited the old temples there. 

This is a Detail of one of three feet on a giant temple incense burner

[URL=http://s1264.photobucket.com/user/mshayne88/media/Mobile%20Uploads/DA2B3CEE-D159-41D2-9102-E17B27683A6E_zpsgjfmeafg.jpg.html]

[/URL]
Buddha for education
[URL=http://s1264.photobucket.com/user/mshayne88/media/Jun%2021%202015_zps0mlvmk9l.jpg.html]

[/URL]
[URL=http://s1264.photobucket.com/user/mshayne88/media/Jun%2021%202015%201_zpswjvp3tkf.jpg.html]

[/URL]

Porcelain and gold Buddha . 
[URL=http://s1264.photobucket.com/user/mshayne88/media/Jun%2021%202015%202_zpsrxoqdwpv.jpg.html]

[/URL] 

The devotee 
[URL=http://s1264.photobucket.com/user/mshayne88/media/Jun%2021%202015%203_zpsdgf7f9mu.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------



## Micky

As a tribute to my Dads on Father's Day:
My Dad and our Mastiff Watson (both passed)





An my father-in-law Bill (also passed):





I miss them all so much...


----------



## USAPatriot

*All of these photos were taken July 3rd 2010, at the Paramahansa Yogananda Lake Shrine on Sunset Blvd in Santa Monica, California.*






There's a Great Blue Heron in the photo...








































I count this one as one of my best photos ever:


----------



## Swede

cool. havent been to that shrine in years, and never taking photos there. its on the list now.


----------



## USAPatriot

You REALLY should go again, Swede! I love the place. I can spend hours moving from bench to bench just watching things and people. -Rod-


----------



## USAPatriot

AND...the last photo ever of me with long hair. Before I left California I cut it off and donated it one last time...


----------



## USAPatriot

*I finally ID'd this as a Mississippi Kite, possibly a juvenile:*


----------



## Swede

I went hiking yesterday, and here is the payoff...The view of Santa Monica Bay from the top


----------



## Swede

The Dinosaurs are out in full force in Nature now.


----------



## Zakky

View from my working place


----------



## Swede

A photo from the same place USAPatriot went to a few years ago, from today.









Good ole Santa Monica Pier


----------



## Swede

Fetch


----------



## Dogs of Doom

looks smokey... Is that Griffith Park? Is there a fire around there?


----------



## Swede

Griffith park yeah....Hazy day today. Hot n muggy, no fire though.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Ok, yeah, there's a few fires here, in so ca, but I don't know where they all are. When I was out & about earlier (3:30) the thermometers all said 105º here. A little muggy, but not too bad...


----------



## Mshayne

I was raised in LA back in the days of crippling smog . Reckon it prepared me for China ...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

they rarely do smog alerts anymore, although, they do have unhealthful air advisories, once in a while. They had one last week due to the Lake fire...


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Hopefully have some decent football shots after today. Riders vs Bombers. Go green!! Endzone seats!! Good shooting!! Just got a 1.4x for my 40 - 150 f2.8 (80-300 in 35mm). Should be perfect!


----------



## Zakky




----------



## Zakky

No one like those bunnies. F***!


----------



## Micky

Jethro Rocker said:


> Hopefully have some decent football shots after today. Riders vs Bombers. Go green!! Endzone seats!! Good shooting!! Just got a 1.4x for my 40 - 150 f2.8 (80-300 in 35mm). Should be perfect!


I sent my 100-300 lens back to Sigma today.
They need to update the electronics so it will AF in Live Mode with my new D810.
They do this for free... probably flash the BIOS.

I use that exclusively for sideline stuff like football and soccer.
In bright light I also have a 1.4X teleconverter to use with it.
Had to tighten screws that had worked loose in the mount.

I love my Sigma lenses (Japanese vs. Korean made plastic Nikon crap)


----------



## Jethro Rocker

One thing, the Olympus Zuiko glass is some of the finest, that 40 - 150 is smokin' sharp!!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Jethro Rocker said:


> One thing, the Olympus Zuiko glass is some of the finest, that 40 - 150 is smokin' sharp!!


Back in the '70s there was a healthy competition between all the 35mm camera brands. Minolta, Oly, Pentax, Nikon, Leica, Contax & Canon were really trying hard to get it right. Then, it seems like during the '80s, they all got lazy & rested on their laurels. While some things were made more consistent, they also cut costs wherever possible.

Looking forward to your football shots...


----------



## Swede

It was one of those EXTREMELY beautiful sunsets tonight. Unfortunately I was working and just had time to snap a few before it was dark


----------



## Blokkadeleider

All beautiful pics!
I'll post mine once I'm back home.
Right now I'm sitting in Kollmar at the bank of the Elbe in Germany enjoying 2 days of rest before the last 2 stages to cycle home 

Gr,

Gerrit


----------



## Micky

Zakky said:


> No one like those bunnies. F***!



I liked the bunnies...


----------



## Zakky

Hey, that was just a test….

And no one passed it except for Mickey.


----------



## Swede

Went with a friend shooting last night. Strength in numbers helps when you're on the wrong side of the tracks at night. Not necessarily the best area for 2 white dudes.....As a few people actually did tell us.

7.30 pm







8 pm











9.30 pm


----------



## Maklaca

Hey Swede, That 9:30 pic is great. What kind of settings did you use for that?


----------



## Swede

Maklaca said:


> Hey Swede, That 9:30 pic is great. What kind of settings did you use for that?



Thanks buddy 


Camera: Canon EOS 6D
Focal Length: 93mm
Shutter Speed: 5 s
Aperture: f/9.1
ISO/Film: 50


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Dogs of Doom said:


> Back in the '70s there was a healthy competition between all the 35mm camera brands. Minolta, Oly, Pentax, Nikon, Leica, Contax & Canon were really trying hard to get it right. Then, it seems like during the '80s, they all got lazy & rested on their laurels. While some things were made more consistent, they also cut costs wherever possible.
> 
> Looking forward to your football shots...



Will be next week. Never got to use it for last game...


----------



## Swede

A humble abode nestled high in the Hills of Beverly









Purple Haze


----------



## Blokkadeleider

So, thursday evening I arrived home again from a little cycling trip to Denmark and back.
Here's some from day one and two. That is 3 weeks ago.


The first morning was ugly. 27 degrees, very warm but thankfully also a stiff south-west 5 wind.
This is the second "highest" point of the holiday, just a few miles from home and not even into Germany yet. The Tankenberg.





Tankenberg, Oldenzaal by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


A channel lock in Nordhorn, just a few miles into Germany.





Channel lock in Nordhorn, Germany by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The water tower at the Art Hall in Lingen, Germany





Watertower Kunsthalle in Lingen, Germany by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


St. Briccius church in Huntlosen, Germany.
Built originally around 1250 as a fortified church.





St.-Briccius-Kirche in Huntlosen, Germany by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The water mill in Hude, Germany.
Nearby is also a monastery ruin.





Wassermühle Hude, Germany by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The St Aegidius church in Berne, just north-west from Bremen at the Weser river.
Dating from around 1240.





St.-Aegidius-Kirche in Berne, Germany by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Swede

looks like a nice vacation


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Swede said:


> looks like a nice vacation



Thanks! It was indeed 


Here's Bunker Valentin in Bremen-Renkum.
This was a U-Boot bunker under construction between 1943 and 1945. Due to efforts by the English it was never completed.
It reminded me a bit of Return To Castle Wolfenstein 





U-Boot-Bunker Valentin, Bremen-Rekum, Germany by blokkadeleider, on ipernity




U-Boot-Bunker Valentin, Bremen-Rekum, Germany by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


One of my regular stops on the way up and back is Kollmar near Glückstadt at the Elbe.





Kollmar 06:15 AM by blokkadeleider, on ipernity





Kollmar, Germany by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The bicycle and pedestrian tunnel underneath the Kiel canal in Rendsburg.





Fußgängertunnel Rendsburg, Germany by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The long barrow at Munkwolstrup just south of Flensburg.
Between 5500 and 4800 year old...





Arnkielpark, Munkwolstrup, Germany by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Zakky

You get around. Rendsburg is not far very away from my home


----------



## Zakky

Kollmar is even nearer.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Got some decent football shots last weekend with 40-150 f2.8 and 1.4X converter. I'm shooting from the far endzone. First sequence is an insane catch!!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

I'm lagging behind 
Music just takes up too much of my spare time... not that I ever mind!


The Haderslev Watermill in Denmark.
It's a theater now.





Teatret Møllen, Haderslev, Denmark by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The church in Tørring, a little north of Vejle in Denmark.





Kirke Tørring, Denmark by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The paths I follow...





Cycle path near Hjøllund, Denmark by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


One of the many little wind swept roads in Northern Jutland, this is just before the village of Thorning





Near Thorning, Denmark by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


This is the highest point of the trip just before my destination.
Tinghøj between Rødding and Vammen.





Tinghøj between Rødding and Vammen, Denmark by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


And this is the view that I have when I only have a few hundred yards to go, once a year.





Langsøvej, Vammen, Denmark by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Important, setting up the tent and stuff...





Campsite Vammen, Denmark  by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


And having a look at the lake. Good as ever





Tjele Langsø, Denmark by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


And of course there are still instruments in the fire room 





Pejsestue, Campsite Vammen, Denmark by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The old romanesque church in nearby Lindum on the other end of the lake.





Lindum Kirke, Denmark by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The church in Hobro. This is a fairly recent church from 1852.
That probably explains why it is atypical.





Kirke Hobro, Denmark by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The old watermill at Fyrkat near Hobro.
Fyrkat is a cool place. It has a beautiful old farmcomplex, an ancient viking fortress and a reconstructed viking age farmstead.





Fyrkat water mill, Denmark by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Micky

Sturgeon Point Lighthouse


----------



## Blokkadeleider

More...


Election day in Denmark. Contrary to my native Netherlands in Denmark they have the flags out.
A good one. The left took a beating 





Election day in Denmark by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Nice beer as usual...





Thor by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Tjele Langsø a little after midnight 





Tjele Langsø at night by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Reconstructed viking hall at Fyrkat.





Fyrkat, Denmark by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The old viking fortress at Fyrkat.





Fyrkat, Denmark by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


And this is from last week. A construction site close to home.





Construction site by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Here's was to be the SanktHans bonfire, already built up, only the witch on top was lacking.





Sankthans-bål by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The campsite's cat at the fireplace





By the fire by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The old church in Vammen, maybe old is the wrong word. Ancient might be more suitable as it dates from around 1100. 





Vammen Kirke by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


A manhole cover in Viborg (obviously)





Viborg manhole cover by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


A colleague of mine, Irish, catholic, asked me: Did you do any sacrifice?
- Yep, I attended a witch-burning 





Sankthans-bål by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Last friday evening saw a graffiti jam nearby.
Note the coloured cans, especially the colour "Grolsch"





Green, blue, yellow, red and... Grolsch! by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## blues_n_cues

headed here this weekend-
Cummins Falls State Park &mdash; Tennessee State Parks


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Chairs in Nørre Snede.





Nørre Snede, Denmark by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The beach at Hejlsminde, Denmark.





The Little Belt at Hejlsminde, Denmark by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The watermill at Brundlund Slot, Åbenrå, Denmark





Slotsmøllen, Åbenrå, Denmark by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The gate at Brundlund Slot, Åbenrå, Denmark





Brundlund Slot, Åbenrå, Denmark by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The "Österreicher-Denkmal" near Oeversee, Germany.
This monument is to remember the Austrian soldiers who fell in the Danish-German war in 1864 at the battle of Oeversee. The Austrians took very high losses. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Sankelmark





Österreicher-Denkmal, Sankelmark, Germany by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Looking at Schleswig across the Schlei.





Schleswig, Germany by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


At Kaj's Guitar Store in Enschede. I was there yesterday to pick up my Viscous Vibe. That will be the Vicious Vice from now on 





At Kaj's Guitar Store in Enschede by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

At the Haithabu museum near Schleswig:





Haithabu, Germany by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


In the old town of Schleswig. The St. Petri Cathedral.





Schleswig, Germany by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


A Samurai mask from the Prinz Heinrich collection.
It is exhibited at the Gottorf castle.
Prinz Heinrich was the brother of emperor Wilhelm II.

Oh yeah... I forgot to focus.





Schloss Gottorf, Schleswig, Germany by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Look at Schleswig from across the Schlei at 04:00 AM.





4:00 AM, Schleswig, Germany by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Young bulls in Kollmar at the Elbe.





Kollmar, Germany by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


And this was last weekend at night at the water treatment plant here in my home town.





Waterzuivering Hengelo by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

The Queen Mary II floats past Kollmar on the Elbe.





Queen Mary II coming past Kollmar, Germany by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Looking at the big sheep face in the sky
This is also in Kollmar.





Kollmar, Germany par blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The transporter bridge in Osten, Germany





Schwebefähre, Osten-Hemmoor, Germany by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


FC Twente's stadium. Coming home from work yesterday: 





Grolsch Veste, Eanske by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


And nearby taken from the bicycle bridge over the Twente Canal.





Twentekanaal, Eanske by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Hooligans!
The only thing we fear is running out of beer!
A new piece from the SDC.





The Only Thing We Fear. Is Running Out Of Beer !!! by blokkadeleider, on ipernity



Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

In memory of two concentration camp prisoners from Neuengamme shot along the road Farge - Bremervörde.
April 1945.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neuengamme_concentration_camp





Monument by the road between Volkmarst and Basdahl by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


War graves for Russian and Serbian POW's from both world wars near Schwanewede.





Kriegsgräberstätte Schwanewede - Meyenburg by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The ferry over the Weser at Bremen-Farge.
The campsite luckily was on the other bank as it was a very hot day. Over 30 degrees.
Next day was going to be worse...





Fähre Farge, Bremen, Germany by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The lighthouse next to the campsite (and my tent) first in moonlight and then next morning:





Juliusplate, Germany by blokkadeleider, on ipernity




Juliusplate, Germany by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


And this is NOT a UFO. I repeat: NO UFO!
It is the Enschede speed skating hall. 





They're here... by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Second round!


Lingen in Germany, 2.5 hours cycling from home.





Lingen, Germany by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The ruins of the old monastery in Hude near Oldenburg, Germany





Klosterrruine Hude, Germany by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Kollmar again. This is early in the morning.





Kollmar, Germany by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Bitte lächeln - Say cheese!
Probably for the speed camera a little further down the road 





Krempdorf, Germany by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The Schlei in the evening...





Schlei, Germany by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


And this one I wanted to do for a long time. Close to home. The Grolsch brewery. The real thing. Not the fake in Liverpool where the export lager is brewn.





The Grolsch brewery at night by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

if I was ever to go on one of your escapades w/ you, I'd need something like this!

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=S10GMfG2NMY[/ame]


----------



## Swede

Hey Blokk, you mus be the fittest dude around, seriously...Good for you.

I managed to sneak out and take some photos today, Been fairly bizy lately.


The 99%








Angels Flight in Bunker Hill









Houston, we have a problem


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Swede said:


> Hey Blokk, you mus be the fittest dude around, seriously...Good for you.



Not fit, just used to it 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

The police station in Hobro, Denmark (no concrete and steel there)





The Hobro policestation, Denmark by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Odin in Fyrkat Vikingecenter:





A spear and two ravens... by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Last night, the milky way:





De Melkweg by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The northern gate of the viking fortress of Fyrkat, Denmark.





A gate in the fortress Fyrkat, Denmark by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The cat at the campsite in Vammen, Denmark





Vammen camping, Denmark by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


And again from last night, leaving the Asbroek area. Another ancient holy place "As" in Asbroek refers to the Aesir.
The light comes from my bicycle headlight.





At night at the edge of Asbroek by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Swede

A few photos from the Lucky Strike jam last night...I only stayed for a short while as I had to get up way early in the morning.


Graham Bonnet was a nice surprise. He Did All Night Long, Lost in Hollywood and a 2 other Rainbow songs. He had a cute female bass player and some Yngwie clone and Mr Bigs drummer backing him up. His voice holds up GREAT!






This was The Who's musical director, also good guitar player. Did a few Who songs and some old punk stuff. Other member is this set up was the bass player from Iggy and the stooges and some other old hardcore legends. ASS HAULING!






Debbie Holiday, power house singer in everything from Disco to hard rock...Always a standout at Lucky Strike everytime she;s there.






What can I say. Mitch Perry of Lita Ford and Edgar Winter, always a solid player. Did Jailbreak with Lizzy, Dream police and aint that a shame with Cheap Trick







Not sure what this dude was doing here. Some upcoming singer songwriter, certainly the wrong spot and the wrong audience for this poor fellow. He did great though.


----------



## Swede

I missed out on Nuno Bettencourt who was back in town and I also saw the singer from Steel Panther float around, He was also scheduled to perform I missed MANY MANY good players.


----------



## Zakky

I wish i had been there….


----------



## Swede

2 different kinds of commuting....


----------



## Swede

went on a hike to the top of mount hollywood, and did a panorama shot of the city. Im pretty damn happy with this shot. Its the first time ive stitched photos together in post.

Lovely day in SoCal....


----------



## Maklaca

Another nice shot Swede. Did you start at the observatory? How far is that hike? Been wanting to head up there. It's been a while.


----------



## Swede

Maklaca said:


> Another nice shot Swede. Did you start at the observatory? How far is that hike? Been wanting to head up there. It's been a while.



You used to be able to go up from Beachwood Canyon, but that route is shut down now, so I entered from Bronson. Next street over.

Takes about an hour 20 to get to the top...Bring lots of water

I wanted to do a panorama from straight on, to see the entire sign but there was just too many hikers today, so I went off to the side.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I saw Graham a few years back w/ Joe Stump...











@ UCLA in 2006. Probably did a similar set...


----------



## Swede

He loves the Yngwie clones


----------



## Swede

Not very happy with this photo, poorly composed amongst other things, so I decide to experiment on it, learning some post tricks.











Its the Downtown summer concert series stage btw in Downtown


----------



## Swede

Echo Park CA





Once in a Grey moon







LaLa Land


----------



## Blokkadeleider

A trip to Rijssen yesterday evening. Our singer had his birthday party.

Riding to Rijssen along the old road:





Rijssenseweg, Deldenerbroek by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Looking east while crossing the motorway A1.
In that direction the A1 leads to places like Hannover, Berlin, Warsaw, Brest, Minsk, Moscow, Kurgan, Chelyabinsk etc...





Motorway A1, Enterbroek by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Very early this morning coming home from a very wild party.
In retrospect I'd have composed this slightly different but the Grolsch was strong with me this morning 





Twentekanaal Deldenerbroek by blokkadeleider, on ipernity

Some more from my holiday.
Here's Hejls Nor, a little south of Kolding in Denmark:





Hejls Nor, Denmark by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


At the Haithabu museum near Schleswig, Germany:





Haithabu, Germany by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Moon over the Elbe in Kollmar.





Moon at the Elbe, Germany by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Jethro Rocker

Wasn't a blue moon but kind of red over the lake last night.


----------



## Zakky




----------



## Micky

Randy - Where were these shot?


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Wow... Dude.
Some of these are fukkin unreal man.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Hey Zakky,

Are you from Lübeck or do you just come there often? 
Beautiful old town btw. It's been a couple of years since I've been there the last time.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## blues_n_cues




----------



## Zakky

_Are you from Lübeck or do you just come there often? _

I work there.


----------



## Swede

Afternoon Delight


----------



## blues_n_cues

nice weather-







the turkeys are back-











hasenpfeffer!!!


----------



## Swede

That looks exactly like where im from in Southern Sweden BnC


----------



## Swede

Reflecting......


----------



## Zakky




----------



## Zakky




----------



## Zakky




----------



## Zakky




----------



## Blokkadeleider

Nice, I recognize most of those spots.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Some more from my holiday

Tjele Langsø in Denmark... again.





Tjele Langsø, Denmark by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


And this is from locally. A field in Deldenerbroek at night. Witte Wieven and all: 





Deldenerbroek at night by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


And to Denmark again. Sankhans:





Sankthans-bål, Vammen, Denmark by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The Little Belt at Hejlsminde in Denmark. The island of Fyn can be seen at the horizon.





Little Belt at Hejlsminde, Denmark by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Very close to the same spot along Hejls Nor.





Along Hejls Nor, Denmark by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Yesterday I went mic-shopping at Musikproduktiv in Ibbenbüren. 
I ran into Jimi! Kinda...





I just ran into Jimi! by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


And there is my new mic. Wrong way around and still unplugged, not in position, but hey, it sounds great and it doesn't get any better at €140.





New mic! by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Zakky




----------



## Zakky




----------



## Blokkadeleider

Last saturday was pink hour at the canal, a five minute walk from home.

To the right is Thales, formerly Hollandse Signaal Apparaten here in Hengelo. 
Birthplace of the Goalkeeper CIWS. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goalkeeper_CIWS





Twentekanaal, Hengelo by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The Elbe Dyke near Kollmar in Germany





Moonsick sheep  Kollmar, Germany by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The war graves at Schwanewede-Meyenburg north of Bremen. 
Here are put to rest Russian and Serbian POW's from 14-18 an 39-45





Kriegsgräberstätte Meyenburg, Germany by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


A very dirty toilet door in a gas station in Schleswig, Germany.





Toilet door at a gas station in Schleswig, Germany by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Street legal on Dutch roads:





Old VW's never die! by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The power station of Farge at the Weser north of Bremen:





Kraftwerk Farge, Germany by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Swede

There's a fire brewin (6th street bridge)









Nissei Celebration in Little Tokyo









Man in the Box (Skid Row)









Layers (sun setting over Hollywood Hills)










Nuclear Sun









Lovers Lane


----------



## Swede




----------



## Jethro Rocker

Some shots of April Wine last night. Should have other groups the next 2 days.

Miles Goodwyn






Drop your guns.... and raise your hands in the air....


----------



## poeman33

Swede said:


> Man in the Box (Skid Row)



This is one powerful image! Well done man! Having the man's feet in colour while the rest is black and white. That is a statement. This isn't a photo. This is art.


----------



## Swede

Thank you so much poeman. I very much appreciate the comment. One other person told me almost verbatim the same thing. Im just a hobby photographer but i DO take it seriously.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

I need a camera.


----------



## Mshayne

Shot this last Thursday . There are others but I am not done editing 

[URL=http://s1264.photobucket.com/user/mshayne88/media/Aug%2020%202015%201-Recovered_zpsifqj7gur.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------



## Mshayne

Another lighting setup I shot , 

Ignore the crappy Photoshoped background , I am learning about masks and such things. 

Pay attention to the light hitting the model ..

[URL=http://s1264.photobucket.com/user/mshayne88/media/Aug%2021%202015%201_zpsk2zv8yjc.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Much as I wanted some decent shots of Kim Mitchell and maybe Trooper, the c*nts at the event won't let me shoot with my camera in the crowd. I can use a point and shoot. Who cares? So I can take ****ty photos but not allowed to take better ones? And people are free to HD video the entire show if they like with their phone but I can't use a compact, mirrorless "slr" type camera. Nice.


----------



## Swede

Very cool Mshayne


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Shayne made me look back at these, that I did a while back...

A couple of Russian girls:


----------



## Dogs of Doom

& here's another of Anna w/ her favorite handbag...


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Dogs of Doom said:


> Shayne made me look back at these, that I did a while back...
> 
> A couple of Russian girls:



I really like this high key one. One large softbox or umbrella, with a reflector??


----------



## Mshayne

Two reflectors low to blow out the wall . Hard key to the right brolly on camera axis to fil ? 

I really need to step up my game ... 

Great shots . Dogs . I will post a high key one later . 

Why are they always Russian


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Jethro Rocker said:


> I really like this high key one. One large softbox or umbrella, with a reflector??


Thanks guys!

IIRC:

1 8ft octobox (main)
1 22" beauty (fill)
2 7" reflectors w/ barndoors (rim/hair)

the softbox was around eye level (centered), behind me to my right. BD, camera left (about 6-7 ft high), about 1/3 stop lower. 2 rear lights had grids (maybe 15 degrees) & were about 1/3 more powerful then main...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Here's another Russian gal:











I've shot w/ quite a few Russian girls...


----------



## Swede

Superb photos DOD, there is a lot to learn....keeps me pumped


----------



## Jethro Rocker

I could see the eye reflection showing the octo but couldn't see any fill or reflection of reflector. The fantastic wrap around indicated some sort of fill. I'd love a box that big!! Awesome. Haven't done enough people stuff for years, hard to find victims.


----------



## Zakky




----------



## Mshayne

Very bucholic


----------



## Swede

Farmers Market


----------



## Swede

Homeward Bound


----------



## Swede

Framed


----------



## Blokkadeleider

I was talking with a colleague from the Czech Republic and as a joke I called him Mr. Semtex.
We were talking about how I wanted to blow up a couple of things/places around here 

So, the next week he comes in and puts a can of Semtex on my desk 
I had a good laugh! That was a seriously funny action by him.

So, I took some old parts and things laying around the house.

I had a good laugh!
I have a couple of "targets" in mind. More than a couple in fact 





Tukker Terror! by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The local FC, has a manager, Alfred Schreuder. Worst trainer we ever had.
So, I took the bomb this afternoon (we lost from the local rivals yesterday) and made this one.
When I came home again the news broke that he's been fired!

That could be interesting if similar things happen when I come to the town hall, the police station, nearby Sion's Church, the mosque etc...

So here is at the FC Twente training complex...





Damn! Too late! by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


This is what the vikings played on 1000 years ago:





Musical instruments, Haithabu, Germany by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Last monday riding home from work.





Retentiegebied Kristalbad, Eanske by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


My mic collection:





My mic collection by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


There was a street art festival in Almelo yesterday:





Streetkings Festival Almelo by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


On the mountain between Borne and Zenderen yesterday evening.
That mountain of course is no more than a raise of about 10 meters in an otherwise flat landscape. The hills do not start before just outside of my town in the east. This is the west and flat...





Kapelletje, De Berg, Borne by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

One from the outdoor show. Hadda use my compact zoom camera!! Kim Mitchell.





Spirit at home


----------



## Swede

Home...


----------



## CaptainZero

Haven't been to this thread in a while. Great shots guys, and Dogs, those are awesome! I couldn't take a portrait to save my life. Also, I don't want to spend the money on all the lighting gear.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Capn, try using daylight on a diffuse overcast day and even use a sheet or similar for a reflector. You can also use fill flash and get nice existing light results. Not Dogs work but nice!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I've also had a girl's mom hold a mirror to reflect the sun on her head for a hair light...

Here, I found it:






I had her stand in the shade of a big tree. Used on camera flash. Her mom stood in the sun, in back of her, reflecting the sunlight on her hair. She had to turn it away when not shooting, because it also blasted heat (like a magnifying glass) on her head...


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Captain, notice the catch lights in the eyes and teeth. Lights up, subtly, the shadow areas


----------



## Zakky

My new home. recently bought…..










A farmhouse….. 





The baltic sea






funny bird


----------



## Bear R.

That is beautiful Zak..man..im speechless..
 
Blok..You live in a bad a** area man..i love the old buildings and the Instruments the Vikings played on...I would love to live there man...thats way to cool..

Dogs.. Gorgeous shots of those women..wow..

Swede, Great shots of LA..love those highway pics..

All your guys' photos are always way nice..I love this thread..


----------



## poeman33

Didn't they film a horror movie there Zach?


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Whoa, Zak! Ever thought of recording there? 
Congrats on the purchase.


----------



## Zakky

Just kidding


----------



## Jethro Rocker

I wondered. Zakky the Queen's lost grandson?? Quite the estate!!


----------



## Ghostman

Fun with Macro's:


----------



## Zakky

Current rig.


----------



## Ghostman

Some shots from last nights Marty Friedman show:

Opening act:






Second act Exmortus:











And then the man himself:





















He invited a guitarist from the audience up on stage to jam. I was too chickensh*t to try to get up there. lol


----------



## Swede

Here is some tourist style snaps from as of late.



Super church in Downtown LA









LA Live, right next to the Staple Center









Tram up to The Getty museum on the West side









View from Getty over Century City









Point Dume










Flowers and view @ Palos Verdes









Magic


----------



## cornhusker86

What church is that? It has quite the " horn " section!


----------



## Swede

cornhusker86 said:


> What church is that? It has quite the " horn " section!



hahahaha...Right.

Its called Cathedral of our lady of the Angels.


----------



## cornhusker86

Swede said:


> hahahaha...Right.
> 
> Its called Cathedral of our lady of the Angels.



I like the windows/ cross behind the alter.


----------



## cornhusker86

Actually, I was thinking of the way the windows formed a cross. That place must be enormous! Cool pics. by the way!


----------



## Mshayne

Some Pics from a recent shoot, 




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jaymz E

Cool pics MShayne. Is that your wife?


----------



## Mshayne

Jaymz E said:


> Cool pics MShayne. Is that your wife?



Nah , one of my tattoo artists  Think she's good looking ?


----------



## poeman33

Mshayne said:


> Some Pics from a recent shoot,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



I like this one. It would have been perfect with a Strat...but what can you do


----------



## Swede

I totally love zee Asian chicklets


----------



## Swede

Lake Balboa CA


----------



## Jethro Rocker

A very foggy day here today. So much that I couldn't really get a great shot across the river. Kinda hoping for more detail. Wish I was in the country right now near some railway tracks or such!!


----------



## Micky




----------



## J.Arden

Beautiful fox with her young one


----------



## Jethro Rocker

I didn't take these, rather, they were shot on my camera of my new band's latest gig. Man, can that girl crank out Dream On!!!
















Also, some little red foxes I saw quite a few years back.


----------



## Photojazz

I am rusty on my photography hobby, music took over. But I'll post a few of my archives...

looks like this time of year is upon us soon... Already snowed on top of Smokies this year.


----------



## Jaymz E

Cool Pics.


----------



## Jaymz E

Mshayne said:


> Nah , one of my tattoo artists  Think she's good looking ?


 Yes sir and sorry about the late respond.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Very nice shots!., I will have to go through all my slides and do some scanning this winter!!


----------



## Photojazz

Thanks guys. To bad that car was where it was this shot I made...


----------



## Photojazz

cool shot Poeman of the marshall with model. 

Jethro, nice of your band. 

I am not going back to the beginning, could be here all night. lol.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Yeah that's a great shot and the car would be better oit. Oh well. Just go back like 10 pages and go forward. It's worth it!.,


----------



## Photojazz

I will, another time.


----------



## Mshayne

Been awhile , thought I would share some out takes from a recent shoot. 




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Swede




----------



## Micky

Here is the newest member of our family.
I call her Kaat - But the rest of the family insists on calling her Isabella.
Notice the razor-thin DOF...


----------



## Blokkadeleider

So... I've been mostly busy making music lately. Time was a bit sparse...


The town's fun fair earlier in the autumn:





Prinsjeskermis Hengelo 2015 by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Highway F35 just south of town:





A35, Hengelo by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Wissink's Möl in Usselo, a village just a few miles from here:





Wissink's Möl, Usselo by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The park in Enschede.





Volkspark Eanske by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Banner protesting the planned refugee camp in Enschede-Dolphia.





Invaders not welcome... by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Schoonwaterleiding (Clean water drain) just east of town 





Schoonwaterleiding, Hengelo by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Far Rider

Hey Blok! Good to see you again. You were missed.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Good to see you Blok!

That ride shot looks like chaos. I like the lighting on the windmill... 

How's life treating you?


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Micky said:


> Here is the newest member of our family.
> I call her Kaat - But the rest of the family insists on calling her Isabella.
> Notice the razor-thin DOF...



How absolutely cute!! Will post some nice frost ones shortly!!


----------



## Photojazz

Great cat photo Mickey. creamy bokeh. 1.4?


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Some frost at Christmas.


----------



## Micky

Photojazz said:


> Great cat photo Mickey. creamy bokeh. 1.4?



Yeah, Sigma 85/1.4

I love my Sigma primes. So much better than that Korean Nikon stuff...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Brrrr.... Jethro - you're making me freeze! I love the light on the last one...

That's a cute kitty shot Micky!


----------



## Micky

*Need the LIKE button back...*


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I know, hopefully the boss man will be able get back at it after the new year...


----------



## Ghostman

These were taken yesterday. All untouched except cropping. My camera has insane color saturation.


----------



## Far Rider

Nice shots Ghost!


----------



## Söulcaster

Took this recently when we were on holidays.....


----------



## Ghostman

"took" the picture or the car?


----------



## Söulcaster

Ghostman said:


> "took" the picture or the car?



haha,,,I wish
here's a picture of me taking the picture...


----------



## Ghostman




----------



## Jethro Rocker

I like those! I have some extreme macro stuff with guitars too, but I may have posted them...


----------



## Micky

HAHA smoke coming out of a Crate...

Nice shots (for lack of a 'like' button)


----------



## Ghostman

Micky said:


> HAHA smoke coming out of a Crate...


----------



## Blokkadeleider

As I told elsewhere I went on a cycling trip from home through Germany to Poland to Toruń, riding north along the Wisła to Gdansk and up to the baltic coast, traveling west again.

First I had to pass through Egypt (Ägypten is the German word for Egypt)





Ägypten, Germany by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Puszcza Notecka in Poland. This was a track of 25 km of forest only:





Puszcza Notecka, Polska by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The beautiful town of Toruń.





Toruń, Polska by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


I also visited Peenemünde on Usedom on the way back.





Vergeltungswaffe 1 by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


And the old Hanse town of Wismar.





Dankwartstraße, Wismar, Germany by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


And this was close to the end of the trip at the German-Dutch border outside Nordhorn, only 26 km to go.





Almelo - Nordhornkanaal, at the NL-DE border by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit

*More to come


----------



## Ghostman




----------



## Blokkadeleider

Which reminds me. I really have to go after an ND filter.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Blokkadeleider said:


> Which reminds me. I really have to go after an ND filter.


do you have a polarizer? that'll help. If you are already using one, then figure out what density you need. I used to do a bunch of slow water shots...

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Dogs of Doom said:


> do you have a polarizer? that'll help. If you are already using one, then figure out what density you need. I used to do a bunch of slow water shots...
> 
> Nice shots guys!



I have a polarizer and use it a lot. It does not darken enough though.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Blokkadeleider said:


> I have a polarizer and use it a lot. It does not darken enough though.


It's been a while since I used to do those shots, as I used to do them on my film system on a different system. I used to have 2/4/6/8 power filters. I still might have them somewhere. Does your Sony have a fixed lens? what filter size?


----------



## Ghostman

None of my shots are with a ND filter, but they are using a Polarizer.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Dogs of Doom said:


> It's been a while since I used to do those shots, as I used to do them on my film system on a different system. I used to have 2/4/6/8 power filters. I still might have them somewhere. Does your Sony have a fixed lens? what filter size?



It's an E-Mount 16-50. Diameter is 40.5
I think that is the standard lense on the Sony Nex models

Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

In Germany, Sachsen-Anhalt. Near Grauingen:





A field near Grauingen, Deutschland by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Riding into Gorzów Wielkopolski coming from Kostrzyn. A different definition to "no rest for the ass" 





Entering Gorzów Wielkopolski. Polska by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


In Niechorze at the baltic coast. The lighthouse





Lighthouse at Niechorze, Polska by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


One of the great and ancient Gods. But it's a slavic God. Don't ask me which one. I'm out of it if it goes beyond Svantewit.
This was at the museum in Biskupin




Biskupin, Polska by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Not very far from home. This is Kalkriese and the field where the last remnants of Varus' three legions were slaughtered by our great Germanic ancestors 2007 years ago.
Had the Cherusci under Arminius not been victorious there the first world would not have existed.





Kalkriese, Deutschland by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Schloss Gifhorn in Germany





Schloss Gifhorn, Deutschland by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The evangelical church in Bittkau at the Elbe in Germany. Built around 1200.





Evangelische Kirche Bittkau, Deutschland by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Crossing the border from Germany into Poland at Kostrzyn. Nop. No Fur hats, coats and AK47's there.





Crossing the border into Poland by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Field near Barcin in Poland.





Near Barcin, Polska by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Karol Wojtyla looking a bit shitfaced 





Karol Wojtyla by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


A T34 in Gdańsk, Poland





T34 in Gdańsk, Polska by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Yesterday evening at rehearsal...





Black Magic by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Far Rider

Hey Blok! Where have you been hiding?


----------



## Jethro Rocker

At the cabin last weekend. 






Then we came home to this...


----------



## BlackSG91

*;>)/*


----------



## mtm105




----------



## Blokkadeleider

The first river to cross. The Ems at Salzbergen, Germany. This is still close to home.





Die Ems, Salzbergen, Deutschland by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


My bike. Not quite dirty yet along the Mittellandkanal near Bramsche in Germany. Again still on the first day.





My bike near Bramsche, Deutschland by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Crossing the Elbe near Grieben, Germany





Die Elbe bei Grieben by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Fort Gorgast near the Polish border.





Fort Gorgast, Deutschland by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Katedra Wniebowzięcia in Gorzów Wielkopolski, Poland.





Katedra Wniebowzięcia, Gorzów Wielkopolski, Polska by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


This was right next to the beach at the coast near Władysławowo. All campsites were closed so I had to camp in the wild.
Of course. The next morning it turned out there was an excellent campsite two kilometers further west that was not on the map or in the navigation...
Ah, and just wait til I post the pic of the sun setting into the Baltic sea





Camping in the wild near Jastrzębia Góra, Polska by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Far Rider said:


> Hey Blok! Where have you been hiding?



Real life had the better of me for some time. Band, work etc... 
And now it's relatively quiet for as long as it lasts so I can post a few.

Ah, post a few?

The old Plaue bridge over the Havel in Germany





Alte Plauer Brücke, Plaue, Deutschland by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Graffiti in Wagrowiec, Poland. They've got a lot of excellent stuff on their walls.





Graffiti in Wagrowiec, Polska by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Traces of a time when Toruń was still called Thorn and a German town.





Ulica Rabiańska, Toruń, Polska by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The granaries in Grudziądz at the Vistula, Poland





Grudziądz, Polska by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


A church in Chudaczewo, Poland.





Little church in Chudaczewo, Polska by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Interesting how the graffiti was completed below the flat area. Is the granaries building really twisted like that?

I really dig the lighting in the campground sunrise shot.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Dogs of Doom said:


> Interesting how the graffiti was completed below the flat area. Is the granaries building really twisted like that?
> 
> I really dig the lighting in the campground sunrise shot.



The granaries? I think perspective and a 16mm focus length. The buildings are medieval though and on a river bank. Nothing is quite straight there.
And the light is evening light from the sun about to set.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

The St. Anna-Kapelle near Hopsten. This isn't far from home either.
The geriatric department was watching me.





St. Anna-Kapelle bei Hopsten, Deutschland by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Ferry on the Elbe near Grieben.





Elbfähre Grieben - Elbe-Parey, Deutschland by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The Pulverturm (gun powder tower) in Müncheberg, Germany.





Pulverturm Müncheberg, Deutschland by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The gate at the Biskupin museum in Poland.
In Biskupin once was a bronze age settlement from the Lusation culture.
There is a museum now and they reconstructed buidlings. Also from different ages.





Biskupin, Polska by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


I met no assholes on the streets in Poland. I guess there all in this building. The Toruń prison.





The prison in Toruń, Polska by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The Polish-German border on Usedom.
Here I got into a discussion with a slovenian guy and a US couple about Brexit. (BTW: Congrats, my British friends!)





The Polish-German border at Usedom by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## MonstersOfTheMidway

Fantastic thread. One of the threads I love seeing on a daily basis.
 to keep it going and bring it much deserved attention.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Between Nielebock and Genthin just east of the Oder.





Zwischen Nielebock und Genthin, Deutschland by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Brandenburg's main railway station





Brandenburg Hbf, Deutschland by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


One of many shrines in Poland. This one's in a hamlet called Sarbinowo, just west of Źnin.





A shrine in Sarbinowo before Żnin, Polska by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The Józef Piłsudski bridge in Toruń, Poland





Most Józefa Piłsudskiego, Toruń, Polska by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


And old cemetery in Wielkie Łunawy. A little south of Grudziądz, Poland.
Most of these sites are evangelical cemeteries from the time when it was still Prussia.





Old cemetary in Wielkie Łunawy, Polska by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


This is the village of Wardenburg. A nice little village just south of Oldenburg in Germany.





Wardenburg, Deutschland by blokkadeleider, on ipernity



Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Big post. I'm lagging behind...


Crossing the Weser over the waterway crossing near Minden in Germany. (Here the Mittellandkanal crosses the river Weser)





Die Weser bei Minden, Deutschland by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The Volkswagen factory in Wolfsburg, Germany. Suddenly I noticed this thick CO2 smell 
Anyway, the path I followed turned out to be a dead end and I had to turn back and cross on the nearest bridge.





VW, Wolfsburg, Deutschland by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The campsite in Toruń, Poland. The day before a big storm came along. Firefighters are cleaning up damage here and of course Polish people are not bothered at all and continue their planned barbecue 





Camping Tramp Toruń, Polska by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The sanitary building at campsite nr 243 in Darłówko, Poland.
Probably a product of the first 5 year plan this proofs that it wasn't all that bad.
It was the first campsite to have a working drain in the shower. The blue tap gave hot water, the red tap gave cold water. As was to be expected. Btw: an excellent place!





Sanitary, Camping Nr. 243, Darłówko, Polska by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The lighthouse of Kołobrzeg in Poland with Stanisław Mieszkowski's statue.





Lighthouse Kołobrzeg, Polska by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


On the dike in Kollmar Bielenberg, Germany. A surprise appearance by Sylvana Simons top left 
(Dutch people know who that is...)





Elbdeich, Kollmar, Deutschland by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Brama Wysoka in Darłowo, Poland





Brama Wysoka, Darłowo, Polska by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Mural in Kołobrzeg, Poland





Graffiti in Kołobrzeg, Polska by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Delicious mohnkuchen at Biedenweg in Wolgast, Germany.





Mohnkuchen by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Remnant of the German wall. A watchtower near Dassow.





Wachturm bei Dassow, Deutschland by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


One the the Lübeck Lions near the Holstentor. Lübeck, Germany.





Lübecker Löwe, Lübeck, Deutschland by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


A farmhouse in Kollmar, Germany.





Kleine Kirchreihe, Kollmar, Deutschland by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Haven't played much lately...
New guitar day! BC Rick Mockingbird! Also Spirit posed while I was set up...


----------



## Blokkadeleider

I love mockingbirds! Got one myself 
And yours is a really pretty one.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Another big post...


The St. Pankratius church in Burgdorf, Germany





St. Pankratius, Burgdorf, Deutschland by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


East of Kostrzyn, Poland. The Ujście Warty National Park.





Along the Warta east of Kostrzyn, Polska by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The town hall and Copernicus statue in Toruń, Poland.





Nicolaus Copernicus, Toruń, Polska by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Along the Baltic cycle route on the northern coast of Poland near Pleśna





Bike the Baltic. Pleśna, Polska by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


In Wismar, Germany.





Hinter dem Rathaus, Wismar, Deutschland by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


A field in Lower-Saxony between Gnarrenburg and Vollersode, Germany.





Field between Gnarrenburg and Vollersode, Deutschland by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


My dashboard 





The dashboard... by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Near Schwagstorf along the Mittelandkanal in Germany





Farmhouse along the Mittellandkanal near Schwagstorf, Deutschland by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The Flechtingen water castle, Germany.





Wasserschloß Flechtingen, Deutschland by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The castle of Diedersdorf, Germany.





Schloss Diedersdorf, Deutschland by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


On the wall in Toruń, Poland





Walls are manned in Toruń by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The beach near Paprotno at the Baltic in Poland.
Poland probably has among the best and most pristine beaches in all of Europe.
Very clean and quiet.





Beach near Paprotno, Polska by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Is that a solar power charging dock?


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Dogs of Doom said:


> Is that a solar power charging dock?



No, it's dynamo driven.
I had a front wheel made especially for that dynamo as they're not ready-made available. I required 5V 1A instead of 500mA. Otherwise I can't charge my camera.
The USB circuitry is in the headlight.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## BlackSG91

Here is a horny picture!











*;>)/*


----------



## Blokkadeleider

From my twitter...









Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

More...

A windmill in Grieben, Germany





Bockwindmühle, Grieben, Deutschland by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


View from my tent.
The first morning in my holiday I woke up to sunshine. And that was already at 10 miles from the Polish border...





Sunshine in the Morning, Zechin, Deutschland by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Graffiti in Wagrowiec, Poland





Graffiti, Wagrowiec, Polska by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


One of the old Slavic gods, Świętowit, at the Biskupin archeological museum.





Świętowit, Biskupin by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Brama Grudziądzka in Chełmno on a very rainy day.





Brama Grudziądzka, Chełmno by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


From the last day. An old factory in Löningen, Germany.





In Löningen, Deutschland by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

That windmill is hilarious. I'd venture to say, that it wouldn't pass any building codes here in California, but, then, how long has it been standing?

It's really cool, that you do your bike travels, across such an important part of history. One that doesn't get seen from your perspective very often, here in the States & elsewhere...


----------



## BlackSG91

Here is some pictures of the city where I live and was born in...Oshawa!



































General motors eventually bought the Mclaughlin carriage company. Colonel Sam Mclaughlin soon became president.


















*;>)/*


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Dogs of Doom said:


> That windmill is hilarious. I'd venture to say, that it wouldn't pass any building codes here in California, but, then, how long has it been standing?
> 
> It's really cool, that you do your bike travels, across such an important part of history. One that doesn't get seen from your perspective very often, here in the States & elsewhere...



Those post mills are solid. They're built to handle the wind and probably more able to withstand stresses than most normal modern buildings 
We have one nearby where I live. I've also seen them in Denmark and Poland.





Wissink's Möl, Usselo by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

And... more!

Close to the ancient battlefield of Kalkriese.
The Roman centurion's mask on a stake.




Kalkriese, Deutschland by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


At the cemetary of St. Nikolai church in Kirchhorst, Germany. This is near Hannover.





Friedhof, St. Nikolai, Kirchhorst, Deutschland by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


A water tower in Kostrzyn, Poland





Watertower in Kostrzyn, Polska by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


At the Zamek Górków museum in Szamotuły, Poland.
It was a rain day. Not rainy, just plain rain all day long. And just minutes after I took the picture a storm came up which lasted the rest of the day. But... I had the wind in my back so what did I care 





Zamek Górków, Szamotuły, Polska by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Toruń and the river Wisła (Vistula) just before sunset.





Toruń, Polska by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Along he Nogat river near Piekło, Poland





Along the Nogat, near Piekło by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## BlackSG91

.


----------



## BlackSG91

*;>)/*


----------



## Jethro Rocker

A few football pics from this weekend's game.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Another big post


Brama Mostowa in Toruń, Poland





Brama Mostowa, Toruń, Polska by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The big crane in Danzig, Poland





Źuraw, Gdańsk, Polska par blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Sunset over the Baltic near Jastrzębia Góra.
That is where this light came from:




Camping in the wild near Jastrzębia Góra, Polska by blokkadeleider, on ipernity





Sunset, Jastrzębia Góra, Polska by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


A sculpture in Peenemünde, Germany. It is called "Waffenbrüderschaft".
Left over from commie-times 





Waffenbrüderschaft, Peenemünde, Deutschland by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Another one from Peenemünde. A V2 rocket.





V2, Peenemünde, Deutschland by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Down there... the slaves. Crossing the federal motorway 1 in Germany between Lübeck and Bad Oldesloe.





Intersecting dimensions between Lübeck and Bad Oldesloe by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The "Plauer Torturm" in Brandenburg, Germany





Plauer Torturm, Brandenburg, Germany by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Forest road in Poland. One of many I followed.





In the forest between Wiktorowo and Wójcin by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The leaning tower in Toruń, Poland





Krzywa Wieża, Toruń, Polska by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Forest in the east of Usedom, Germany





Forest on Usedom by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


An old railroad converted to a bike/walk way between Bad Oldesloe and Henstedt-Ulzburg in Germany.
A very convenient way to travel.





Radwanderweg Bad Oldesloe - Henstedt-Ulzburg by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


A rainbow over the Elbe river in Kollmar, Germany





Regenbogen, Kollmar, Deutschland by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Here's a scene from the other night. Taken from my front yard @ around 2 AM - just another day in the hood...






Police officer setting out flares, blocking off a perimeter. A drunk driver crashed into a telephone pole & flipped over into someone's yard (which would be across from the ARCO - off screen to the right) The crash, caused a power transformer to blow, putting out the electricity for a few blocks across the street from me. My power didn't go out, but threatened to. The cable TV powered down & did a box reboot. I was sensing that the computer was going to go down, but it never did. I ended up having to reboot my routers/modem, because they went out of sync & I couldn't access the internet.

The power was off for about 48 hours +/-. I think it's been restored now.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

In made only about 700 pictures and leftover after selection were 260. I'll be busy for some time 


Along the Mittellandkanal near Recke. When my bike was still fairly clean. 





Mittellandkanal bei Recke, Deutschland by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The river Oder. Crossing the border into Poland.





Die Oder bei Küstrin by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


That T34 in Gdańsk again. I cannot image what it must have been like to get into one of those tanks, they're really tiny, and take on a King Tiger.





T34, Gdańsk, Polska by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


U461 in Peenemünde, Germany.
Biggest conventional submarine the Russians built.





U461, Peenemünde, Deutschland by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


A heavy storm in Demmin, Germany.





Storm in Demmin, Deutschland by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


On the ferry Glückstadt - Wischhafen. Crossing the Elbe river in Germany.





Elbfähre Glückstadt - Wischhafen, Deutschland by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Graffiti along the Mittellandkanal near Bohmte, Germany





Graffiti am Mittellandkanal bei Bohmte, Deutschland by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The castle of Oebisfelde, Germany. Back in the day this was just a few hundred yards from the iron curtain.





Burg Oebisfelde, Deutschland by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


A little church in Łupowo, Poland





Church in Łupowo, Polska by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Sunset over Toruń. Poland. The Vistula river in the foreground.





Sunset over the Wisła in Toruń, Polska by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Clouds over Puck, Poland





Puck, Polska by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The Baltic sea from the beach in Karlshagen, Germany.





Ostsee bei Karlshagen, Deutschland by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Man, I gotta get out and shoot more!!

Some cool clouds near sunset as a tornado raged 100km South of us.











Also Saturn again, through the eyepiece of my scope with compact cam. I'm gonna have to set up my real camera sometime!!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

The park at the castle in Bad Bentheim, just over the border in Germany. I ride past quite often but mostly I only get of the bike on the other side of the castle to have coffee and a bite.





Schlosspark, Bad Bentheim, Deutschland by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


A wood sculpture in Szamotuły, Poland. There's a park with a whole collection of similar sculptures there.





Wood sculpture in Szamotuły, Polska by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The archeology museum in Biskupin, Poland.





Biskupin, Polska by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Dwór Mieszczański in Toruń, Poland.





Dwór Mieszczański, Toruń, Polska by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The lighthouse in Niechorze, Poland, at night.





Lighthouse Niechorze, Polska by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


A war memorial in Dorf Mecklenburg, Germany





Kriegsdenkmal, Dorf Mecklenburg, Deutschland by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Polish truckers have very much taken over transport on European roads. Not only the roads, also the waterways 





Mittellandkanal, Deutschland by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


A gate in Toruń, Poland.





Toruń, Polska by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


A very dirty bike after well over 1000 km.





Dirty! by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Długi Targ in Danzig, Poland.





Długi Targ, Gdańsk, Polska by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


A German war memorial from 14-18, close to the coast in northern Poland.





German war memorial near Wierzchucino by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Right outside the gate of one of my favorite campsites. Kollmar, Germany





Kollmar, Deutschland by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

A door in one of the service buildings for the Varusschlacht museum.
The site where the last hours of this happened: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_the_Teutoburg_Forest





Kalkriese, Deutschland by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The Jozef Piłsudski bridge in Toruń, Poland





Most Józefa Piłsudskiego, Toruń by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Brama Mostowa in Toruń, Poland





Brama Mostowa, Toruń by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


A water tower in Tczew, a little south of Danzig at the Vistula river.





Water tower in Tczew by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The beach in Niechorze, Poland





Beach near Niechorze by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


A warning not to leave the path.
The forest is still littered with unexploded WWII ordnance.
Just a mile west is the actual launch site for the V2 rocket prototypes.





Achtung! by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


This was my view from the tent on the first evening of my holiday. Kronensee, north of Osnabrück, Germany





Kronensee, Deutschland by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


A potash mine near Hannover.





Kaliwerk Sigmundshall, Bokelo, Deutschland by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The leaning tower in Toruń, Poland.





Krzywa Wieża, Toruń, Polska by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


This is where the Nogat river splits off from the Vistula.
Oddly it flows back in further north.





Nogat and Wisła, Biała Góra by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Zamek Książąt in Darłowo. When this was still part of Prussia it was named Rügenwalde.
Rügenwalde's original castle stood model for the Kronborg castle in Denmark. Everyone knows the latter one as Hamlet's home.





Zamek Książąt, Darłowo by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Inside Peenemünde's power plant. Originally built to produce the power requiered to produce the fuel needed.
It stayed operational until well after the war.





Zentrale, Peenemünde by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

On the ferry over the Elbe.





On the ferry, Grieben, Deutschland by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Fireworks from a barge on the Wisła in Toruń, Poland.
Picture taken from the bridge.





Fireworks, seen from the bridge in Toruń by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The Nicolaus Copernicus university in Toruń, Poland.





Uniwersytet Mikołaja Kopernika, Toruń by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


In Danzig, Poland





Gdańsk by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


More from the beach in Niechorze, Poland.





Beach near Niechorze by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


St. Peter's church in Wolgast, Germany.





St-Petri-Kirche, Wolgast by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Finally got to a summer concert. My hero, Rik Emmett! Had to use compact camera for some. Great show!!!


----------



## chiliphil1

I love those European photos.. I want to visit Europe so badly that I can't stand it! Especially the Germany/Poland areas.. You're living my dream of a bike ride around Europe, how wonderful that must be. 

Here is one I took, obviously not anywhere near as spectacular as those but this is from my front door. It's a photo of the water tower for my city and I gave it an HDR treatment. This is actually 3 photos of different exposure overlayed and then tone mapped to give the effect you see here.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Well, times are busy.
Work, band...

So, I got a new bike. I went German this time (instead of Dutch or US)





The New Black by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


The new tower near the edge of town. Taking during an actual frost night on August 11th.
The light comes from my bicycle headlight.





Uitkijktoren Weusthag, Hengelo by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


This one's from my holiday. A V2 rocket at Peenemünde





V2 in Peenemünde by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Near the village of Bornerbroek:





Doodsweg, Bornerbroek by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Amp technician doing his magic





Marshall JTM 1959 Super Lead by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


A gig we did two weeks ago with Taiwaz from Sweden (they borrowed our amps for the evening, Black Flag in the background)
Really cool guys too with a healthy sense of humor.





Taiwaz, UJT Uelsen October 29 2016 by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Spent last weekend in Duisburg, Germany. This was at the MSV stadium





Schauinsland-Reisen-Arena, Duisburg by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


And a little later I had dinner at Belweder in Freimersheim. Decent Polish food. My grandma cooked like that 





Dinner yesterday by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

And today Sinterklaas came back to the Netherlands.
With sunshine for the first time in years. Must be due to 11/9 





Sinterklaasintocht Hengelo 2016 by blokkadeleider, on ipernity




Sinterklaasintocht Hengelo 2016 by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Blok!
As always absolutely stunning!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

SmokeyDopey said:


> Blok!
> As always absolutely stunning!



Thanks! They're only snapshots though 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

ha! but... being there is more than ½ the equation...

For us, your images are exotic, because we have nothing like that here. We may have a small part of things here & there that try & replicate some of the things you've posted, but not the real deal & as a norm. Every forgery we have is surrounded by what we have as the norm & is kind of a parlor gimmick version.

I suppose, in some ways, our Americana normal stuff might seem exotic to you, but we see it as so ordinary & mundane that it's hard to take much of an inspiring image of it...

I've definitely enjoyed seeing your world & look forward to seeing more...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Here's a snapshot of some clouds... I usually don't take cloud shots, as I used to take hundreds many, many years ago, but, for quite some time, we rarely get blue skies & clouds, mostly grey skies w/ haze...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Here's an image of a wig-wag signal light for the railroad. They used to be all over when I was a kid, but reportedly, there's only 3 left in America like this & this one is soon to be taken down...






closer shot:






generally these signs accompany the wig-wag signals & will probably be a thing of the past as well..





Not far from where I live, is the gravesite for Morgan Earp. His brother Virgil, was the 1st Marshall for the town & of course his more famous brother Wyatt was a US Marshall, who all fought in the famous OK Corral shootout, in Tombstone, AZ. The assassination of Morgan was revenge for that, & the following events between law & outlaws...


----------



## ricksconnected

Micky said:


> Here is a good one of our dog Watson...
> He had to be put down last year. He was almost 14.




RIP Mr Watson.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

I'm liking the posts of Where I Live kind of thing. I think that would be fun to expand on. I'll enclose a few, pardon the quantity, of the general area here. City of 250k, quite small, all the amenities but easy to get around. Lots of bridges over the river. Also some general skyline and lake shots.
Had some snow the other day. A landmark hotel here.










Typical cold prairie scene. 






It's not all igloos and cold up here! Many hot summers. This is soo typical of the area.






And our lake where we have a cabin and some beautiful "living" skies. 






Just a small lake, no cabins or anything.




















We do have some neat critters and skies too.


----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## Jethro Rocker

What macro? I habe a variable extension tube, does insane macro!


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Jethro Rocker said:


> What macro? I habe a variable extension tube, does insane macro!


These were done with a set of close-up lenses, the type that are like filters. I just got them a few weeks ago and the feather in the lawn was the first thing I did with them.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Nice shots guys! Especially love your scenic shots Jethro!

IDK if I posted this somewhere here, but heres' a few shots:

I was shooting Christmas lights & shot this:



A scenic at night...


----------



## mirrorman

Jethro Rocker said:


> I'm liking the posts of Where I Live kind of thing. I think that would be fun to expand on. I'll enclose a few, pardon the quantity, of the general area here. City of 250k, quite small, all the amenities but easy to get around. Lots of bridges over the river. Also some general skyline and lake shots.
> Had some snow the other day. A landmark hotel here.



Bessie?


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Local Park:



I put some Jubilee knobs on my Fretless Jazz...


----------



## Trumpet Rider

That park looks like a fun place, Dogs.


----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## Dogs of Doom

Trumpet Rider said:


> That park looks like a fun place, Dogs.


Ha! I was out driving, just to see if there was anything to take pictures of. The place is under construction. It has a waterpark, miniature golf, a roller coaster & a big arcade.

I've never had the pleasure of enjoying it, as when it was new (a couple decades ago), I took my camera, & they gave me the 3rd degree & kicked me out. I never went back...

Here's a couple images from Christmas. I drove down to see my Dad. This is going by the Salton Sea @ around 60MPH. While everyone else was having a white Christmas, this is what we had...


----------



## ricksconnected

Trumpet Rider said:


>




somebody has the legs.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Here's a few shots from a couple weeks ago:

Mount San Gorgonio



Mount Baldy:



A flag at a new memorial:



The new Freedom Veteran's Memorial:



The little squares are plaques w/ the city's fallen...


----------



## ricksconnected

beautiful pics doom


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Bird's eye view, overlooking the Santa Ana River (Mt Baldy in the background)



This little hill is called Rattlesnake. You see in the lower right, the Santa Ana river, w/ a BNSF train going across the bridge. The closer bridge is a Pacific Rail, once the Northern Pacific rail, it's now owned by Union Pacific.



Another view, looking at Mt Baldy & the Santa Ana River. This time, you see a hill that has been carved away. (lower left) That is Slover Mtn, which is called "cement mtn". The California Portland Cement plant is next to it


----------



## Jethro Rocker

They can be pretty decent and good for the bu


mirrorman said:


> Bessie?


Yep. Familiar with it?


----------



## flyinguitars

I took this in Venice last year with my phone. It's one of my favorites.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

My two Triumph motorcycles (before I sold the older one)


----------



## mirrorman

Jethro Rocker said:


> They can be pretty decent and good for the bu
> 
> Yep. Familiar with it?


Yes, went there a couple of times in the late '80s when my dad lived in Saskatoon.
Pretty swanky place, as I recall.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

It's changed, way bigger, lots of burbs. Still has that Boho vibe on Broawdway, Buds on Broadway being a regular gig. It's an artsy, pub laden, restaurant heavey little city. I like it.


----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## Trumpet Rider

Cell phone pic


----------



## Kunnz

The Xfrmer down the street warning sign


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Kunnz said:


> The Xfrmer down the street warning sign
> View attachment 39895


they should put those on the back panel of old JMPs... ...


----------



## Trumpet Rider

The Dark Hedges, Northern Ireland


----------



## Trumpet Rider

A Whisky/Whiskey store in Manchester, England


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Killarney National Park, Ireland


----------



## 4Horseman

I took advantage of the unseasonably warm weather and went for a little bike ride on Sunday, here's a




[/URL][/IMG]panoramic view of the Animas Valley. (north and south)


----------



## Trumpet Rider

.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Finally found my old pics of the moose on my old computer! I'm so anal about backing up the backups yet these were missing. It strolled right through small town Saskatchewan a few years ago. 










Plus a Great Horned Owl.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I got my film scanner working (somewhat), after years of non-functioning...

Here's a shot I took back, probably last century sometime...

kitteh:





At the time, I was probably using a Minolta Maxxum 600si. I had just bought a Tamron 200-400/5.6 lens (they were brand new then). That's about all I remember, except it was from an animal refuge/sanctuary near Palm Springs, CA.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

US 77, southern Kansas


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Dogs of Doom said:


> I got my film scanner working (somewhat), after years of non-functioning...
> 
> Here's a shot I took back, probably last century sometime...
> 
> kitteh:
> 
> At the time, I was probably using a Minolta Maxxum 600si. I had just bought a Tamron 200-400/5.6 lens (they were brand new then). That's about all I remember, except it was from an animal refuge/sanctuary near Palm Springs, CA.


That Tamron at the time was quite a lens - relatively light and inexpensive although big when run at 400. I'm REALLY loving my olympus mirrorless, such relatively long focal lengths with short lenses yet very usable at 3200 - 6400. Fast too.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Any photographers here into video/film?


----------



## Dogs of Doom

SmokeyDopey said:


> Any photographers here into video/film?


I'm one of those late, reluctant adopters. It took me quite a wile before I adopted to digital. I basically shot myself in the foot in that. I started losing customers & potential customers would scoff, that I didn't do it & would hang up on me. In honesty, digital was nowhere near the quality of even 35mm film, let alone med format (it's just gotten to that point, in the last few years). Unfortunately, the adverts were promoting it, as it was superior to analogue in every way, although, the resolution of digital really wasn't comparable until the aps-c frame got to 8-9MP...

Back then, the small sensor cameras (½") were of such poor quality. When 100 pixels on a slr digital w/ aps sized sensor takes up the same real estate as a small 1MP camera, well, each pixel on the small sensor is compromised. More megapixels does not inherently mean better resolution. The quality of each pixel, even on Canon's gen 1 (EOS 1D 4MP) was so much better than the small point & shoot.

Now, it's gotten to the point, where you must do video, to be taken serious as a photographer professionally. While the DSLR cameras are capable of producing some great video image quality, there is still drawbacks, especially in focusing -AF essentially. 

I know a girl, who works in the high end Hollywood editing industry. She does a few videos on the side w/ her 5D (not sure which models) cameras. I notice that the scope of video is very limited in that. The subject seems to have to be on a limited plane. The camera does not get to move too much, nor does the subject. Comes off as boring/dull to me.

What I'm noticing, is now, the drone thing. That will be where it's at. Use DSLRs for the stationary video platforms, w/ drones all over getting the motion shots.

The only drawback to drones, is the regulations that are being debated by politicians, putting restrictions on them, as if they are aircrafts. Like, for instance, it is against the law to fly them over a crowd. If you are shooting a concert scene, having the bird's eye view of a drone right over the crowd would be ideal...

I'm keeping an eye on it & will have to make a move eventually, but for now, I'm waiting to see where it goes.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Jethro Rocker said:


> That Tamron at the time was quite a lens - relatively light and inexpensive although big when run at 400. I'm REALLY loving my olympus mirrorless, such relatively long focal lengths with short lenses yet very usable at 3200 - 6400. Fast too.


Yeah, it got a lot of use back then. It's not worth much these days, even though it should work well w/ the current Sonys. I stiil have it. I should just dump it, even though I'll only get a small fraction of what it was worth back then.

I should have offered it to Shane, although, he lives in Japan now (I guess), he was living in China when he was around here.

I had always thought about getting a mirror lens, like one of those 800/8 ones, or similar. Moreso when I was using film though. IIRC, Minolta had one. The donut bokeh can make for some interesting effects, if everything lines up right. W/ fim though, you didn't have the high ISO that we have now, & w/ as good of IQ, so you can run up the ISO & get fast enough shutter speeds to get some decently sharp images.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

I have a raft of good film equipment still and plan to shoot whatever film ks still in my freezer someday soon. It's still fun and it's just for me. I mean stills that is. The only video I usuallydo is of band stuff and the cat.


----------



## Ghostman




----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## Jethro Rocker

Finally got to an Air Show around here! So stoked. Love the vapour trails around the F-18!! Also Canada's Snowbirds in formation.

































And my absolute favorites!!


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Very cool. I need to get out to an air show--we have them in the KC area pretty frequently, and I have no excuse for not going. When I was a very young kid I saw the Blue Angels and the Thunderbirds, and both shows remain very prominent in my memory. 

Great shots, Jethro. Care to tell us what equipment you used?


----------



## Jethro Rocker

I have the new Olympus EM1 Mk2 and used a 40-150 f2.8 lens with 1.4x converter. It's actually very good at tracking moving subjects and has 10 frames per second. Very good glass too.


----------



## mtm105

Dakota 1890.


----------



## mtm105




----------



## mtm105

Syd Barrett


----------



## Trumpet Rider

I was riding the bike Saturday when looked over and saw airplanes doing stunts. Then I saw a sign that said "North Kansas City Air Show June 24, 25." So I went back on the 25th, paid my admission and watched an air show.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Since PhotoPhuckit is going away I tried this site's "Upload a File" feature. Seems to work.


----------



## Ghostman

Imgur for the win.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Just reloaded some of mine on this page from Imgur. Simple, fast, free.I only use it to post pics on forums.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

A pic of today's eclipse here. I like that there's sunspots!!


----------



## danfrank

Hey, I like it. Great pic of the sun! What filter did you use?


----------



## Jethro Rocker

I have a variable ND filter, 6-400 so I think 10 stops at the far end. 50-200f2.8 w 2x converter.
f45 1/8000


----------



## Jackizmo

I like the photo of the eclipse. It is really beautiful!


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Sun Studio, Memphis


----------



## ricksconnected

some cool shots off the web.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/techn...17-eclipse/ss-AAquNSB?ocid=spartanntp#image=1


----------



## RCM

This is heavily cropped photo, but if you look close you can see the space station. I couldn't figure out what I was seeing the first time I saw it last night.


----------



## Jackizmo

RCM said:


> View attachment 43017
> This is heavily cropped photo, but if you look close you can see the space station. I couldn't figure out what I was seeing the first time I saw it last night.


 The small one is the space station?


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Some northern lights from last night.










Kind of fun because a jet went past.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

I'll try for more tonight in better location. Didn't realize they were active till like 10:30 lst night.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Just got back from the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## MonstersOfTheMidway

great photos. love this thread.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Another from the northern California Redwood forest..


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Ortofon 2M Blue cartridge up close and personal.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Some stuff. Lots of geese flying around right now as we are near the edge of the city. A couple quick snaps as they flew over.









Here's the latest of Spirit.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Every once in a while you end up in the right place at the right time.


----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## Dogs of Doom

I don't guess I posted this...




shot on Kodak Ektapress 25 film...


----------



## Jethro Rocker

That stuff was amazing for enlargements. Takes me back a few years!!


----------



## Kinkless Tetrode

What a great thread! You people really have some talent demonstrated here. I've gone through the whole thread and enjoyed it all. I'm especially glad that Blokk's posted photos are still up.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Yeah stupid Photobucket killed most of it!


----------



## Trumpet Rider

My new guitar


----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## Jethro Rocker

OK more Spirit. Sorry! First one is with my new 25mmf1.2 for Olympus. The next is the 45mm f1.2 Wow! A couple of great lenses!!


----------



## Trumpet Rider

That is a beautiful animal.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Thank you! She's very photogenic!!


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Kind of a cool moon tonight...


----------



## Jethro Rocker

My new toys!!! My Leica M10 has arrived, along with a used 24mm f1.4 as the 35 f1.4 I ordered will be some time. It's so retro. Feels like an old friend. As analog as digital can get. Rangefinder focusing. Heavy. Amazing. Still have to get out and shoot some wide angle stuff with it. Full frame.


----------



## Ghostman




----------



## Trumpet Rider

Very cool, Jethro. I was looking for the film advance lever until I saw the word "digital" in your post.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Just like an M6. Same size.


----------



## Micky

Can't wait to see some shots!
What PP software will you use?


----------



## Jethro Rocker

There's the rub. I really like the Olympus Viewer that comes with my Olympus camera. Does all the camera functions well - WB, curves, etc. I have no software to read DNG files so I suspect I'll have to go to Lightroom 6.


----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## Ghostman




----------



## Jethro Rocker

Had a chance for a bit of alley hopping today with the Leica and 50mm f1.4. Gotta say I really like it. Still not working with the Raw files yet, no software. Still...
Of course, there's compression and all sorts going on between here and Imgur.
Do you think that window leaks a bit of warm air??






And a closer crop


----------



## Nkyrental

Is that pipe from the furnace or the sewer? Either way it should not stub out right in front of the window, gasses are a big no-no!


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Yeah I noticed that!! It might be water heater. Definitely not to code! No wonder all that frost is on the window. Open it in spring for a good CO poisoning.
Cool photo op though to me.


----------



## mirrorman

I took this one through the window of my pickup with an iPhone.
Lucky for these guys (gals?), it wasn't hunting season...
They're a little too curious for their own good!


----------



## Jethro Rocker

My old 1962 Eko. Got it from a workmate about 20 years ago. Sustain like a banjo but makes a good slide guitar!Haven't played it in ages. The remaining strings are rusty!!


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Some night shots with the Leica. A bit chilly...


----------



## MonstersOfTheMidway

cuz I love this thread!!


----------



## S.A.T.O.

I've wanted to post in this thread for a while but I was a little nervous. I don't have great camera gear but I love taking pics, I shoot a lot of sports stuff and scenery when I can. I have a Nikon D3200 camera and a Nikkor 55-200 lens. Here's some shots I've taken

Yankees vs. Angels in 2016


----------



## S.A.T.O.

NY Giants training camp 2016 - They have a fence around the complex tough getting clean shots shooting through a fence lol


----------



## S.A.T.O.

NY Penn League Hudson Valley Renegades walk off win


----------



## S.A.T.O.

New York International Auto Show


----------



## S.A.T.O.

NY Penn League 2017 All-Star Game


----------



## Trumpet Rider

This was taken with a Sony point-n-shoot on a motorcycle trip in 2011. Kansas 1 room school house.


----------



## BowerR64

I cant decide which of these images i enjoy more


----------



## Ghostman

The cat. Hands down.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

I went for a hike Sunday at Weston Bend State Park, just south of Weston, MO. After hiking we drove into town and had a couple of craft beers at O'Malley's Pub and enjoyed the music and humor of Bob Reeder.

I only had my phone with me, but the views of the Missouri River from the ridge trail were too good not to share.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

And one of the craft beer please!!


----------



## Trumpet Rider

If you are ever in Kansas City I will take you there for a brew or two.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

A cool pic of Spirit.


----------



## Ghostman

Jethro Rocker said:


> A cool pic of Spirit.



I feel intimidated by this picture. Yes I will clean your liter box and feed you. Just stop looking at me like that.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Some more downtown buliding art work with the Leica.


























This one is cool, it's a painting of a train car with graffiti.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Did some people shots last night on location and turned a couple into art.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

She was a work of art long before you touched her, buddy.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

here's a couple shots...



Achilles Last Stand Chas West, Jeff Pilson, Ray Luzier, Doug Aldrich @ Bonzo Bash 2018



Last In Line: Vivian Campbell, Andrew Freeman & Vinny Appice


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Not sure why it looks so pixelated, but...



On a nice, brisk morning on January, in Beverly Hills... ...


----------



## Ghostman




----------



## Haze

This is a pond near our house,one of my favorite places


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Naval Air Museum, Pensacola Fl
Cellphone pic


----------



## Geeze

I generally suck at photography but occasionally some actually turn out.

Capulin volcano in NE New Mexico new to me cell phone at 80 mph on the way to a match June 2017.






Ma Nature was pissed at the volcano - lots of lightning strikes.

Russ


----------



## Jethro Rocker




----------



## Jethro Rocker

Alley hopping again today with the Leica


























MMMM nice if they were full!!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

what Leica do you have?

I used to have a few oldies (threadmount) I had a Leica Model IIb & a IIf. I also had a Canon, that was MIOJ in the early '50s, that the lenses/accessories were all interchangeable (before proprietary parts). They were fun, just set it up for sunny 16 & walk around & do some street shooting....


----------



## Jethro Rocker

It's a new M10. Like an M7 digital. M mount lenses. Great rangefinder. Live view too if necessary.
With a 24, 35 and 50mm all f1.4. Street shooting. Awesome.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

sweet! I used to be a real Leica officianado. I used to read a lot of their papers on optics, mechanics, etc. They have a lot of cool tech articles, if you look around. Here's an example:

Understanding R Lenses:
https://125px.com/docs/manuals/lenses/35mm/slr/leica_r/Introduction.pdf

M Lenses:
https://125px.com/docs/manuals/lens...eica M-Lenses - Their Soul and Secrets_en.pdf

I used to be up on all of that, probably wouldn't hurt to start reading again. Reading through their papers, long ago, you realize the history of how they developed optics, the goal for quality, the compromises they had to make, to make them affordable, etc.

Most people don't understand, or even care to, just like the gear questions. Some people care about gear & some don't. For me, it's all about the subtleties in nuance. You can learn about bokeh, aberration, why some lenses work a certain way, at a specific f-stop at a certain distance, or if zoom, at a specific zoom (along w/ the other parameters). For me, it was good stuff to know. Why certain gear has limits & to what degree.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Always loved the Leica stuff back when I couldn't afford it and worked photo retail. We'd get an M6 in and I'd drool. You would learn tons about photography because you'd have to. Selling the gear meant you had to be up on lenses etc and why they do what they do. It's such nice retro stuff to use. I appreciate the new tech as well but this gives me pleasure just to use it. The machining and craftsmanship. Set everything before you turn camera on.
Can't beat that.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Jethro Rocker said:


> Always loved the Leica stuff back when I couldn't afford it and worked photo retail. We'd get an M6 in and I'd drool. You would learn tons about photography because you'd have to. Selling the gear meant you had to be up on lenses etc and why they do what they do. It's such nice retro stuff to use. I appreciate the new tech as well but this gives me pleasure just to use it. The machining and craftsmanship. Set everything before you turn camera on.
> Can't beat that.


lol... The old ones you didn't even have to turn on... ...

that made them a good choice for military photographers, w/ the collapsible lens, they'd fit right in a side pocket.

My favorite one (IIb) looked like this:






my ser# was something like No 343347, so it was earlier than the one pictured. You can see how it would slide right into a cargo pocket on military pants.

I paid $100 for it & I bought the IIf for $130. I paid $350 for my Canon, but, it had a few lenses & zoom finders, timers, cables & other accessories. I ended up selling the IIb, w/ a torn curtain (a seam came unstitched) for $1300. I sold the IIf for $1050 & I only got $950 or so for the Canon (w/ everything).

After I got the Canon, I mainly used it, since I figured it was worth less than the others. The old threadmounts were a work of art w/in themselves. I ended up getting rid of them because I started getting into commercial people shots & decided that I'm a photographer, not a collector. Digital cameras don't hold value, so, now I'm a collector again, but, it's a losing proposition...

I almost forgot... W/ these cameras, you had to cut the leader to make the lead 2x's as long. At 1st it seemed like a hassle, but after a while, it was just another step - always had to have a pair of sharp scissors handy.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

I saw many of those at the store over the years. Obviously the digital cannot be mechanical but still nice to have knobs instead of menu driven settings for basics. The M mount although bigger lens wise and not foldable, are still the Leica standard. Such great glass.

This has such a huge bright rangefinder comparitively.
I remember the leader cutting thing. The M10 actually requires the bottom cover to be removed the same as an M3 etc to get at battery and card!! So cool!! A bit of a pain on a tripod but it maintains the neat M factor.

I love it!!


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Caught a nice sunset last night on the way home.


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## Trumpet Rider

I thought this was an interesting article.

https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/05/how-the-50-mm-lens-became-normal/560276/


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Trumpet Rider said:


> I thought this was an interesting article.
> 
> https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/05/how-the-50-mm-lens-became-normal/560276/


starting, at 1st I was like WTF?

but then he got to the point, that, generally speaking 50mm is the "standard" for the 35mm (24x36mm) film plane.

35mm didn't come until way later. The thing though, it really does relate more to perspective, focal length, distance, etc. Using a wider angle, you can get the identical perspective as "natural", but, the crop will be looser. A buddy of mine did a perspective for headshots, but, it assumes moving the camera position to frame the face in the frame as shot. You can actually get more similar results, as long as the distance between the subject & camera remain the same, or close...

(click on image to see full size)





but, then, that applies more to people photography, than other types, like scenic...


----------



## Jethro Rocker

That's a good example, it works even better when cropped a bit wider and has subjects in the background. Even though the face appears the same size, the amount of information in the background increases dramatically as you get wider.


----------



## Allterr

Baby Wombat on his mum's back


----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## Blokkadeleider

Ok, let's post a few... slowly going back in time.


Defensive works in Boerhaar in the Netherlands.
Surely this will hold the Russians for a few minutes 
Ok, this is actually at our rehearsalroom 




The old walls of Boerhaar by Gerrit, on Flickr


May the 5th was Liberation Day in the Netherlands.
A bit of reenactment in the town center.




Bevrijdingsdag Hengelo 2018 by Gerrit, on Flickr


Easter Bonfire in Ootmarsum.




Paasvuur Ootmarsum 2018 by Gerrit, on Flickr


ON the way to work on February 28th.
It was -15C




Winter in Hengelo by Gerrit, on Flickr


The Christmas decoration at work was trolled.
Just another day at the office. 




Trolling... by Gerrit, on Flickr


The "Lonnekermolen" in Lonneker last winter




Lonnekermolen by Gerrit, on Flickr


The Covenant, from Amsterdam.
Awesome rock band. For anyone in NL, if you have the chance to see them... DO IT!




The Covenant - Cerberus 09-12-2017 by Gerrit, on Flickr


Black Petes in my street




Sinterklaasintocht Berflo Es Hengelo 2017 by Gerrit, on Flickr


The Prinzipalmarkt in Münster, Germany.
In the back is the Lamberti church where the corpses of Jan van Leiden and his anabaptists were hung from the tower, back in 1534.




Prinzipalmarkt, Münster, Germany by Gerrit, on Flickr


Spending some quality time with a Pentax K-1 during a cycling trip (I sometimes borrow cameras from work)
A misty morning last autumn just outside town.




Moooooh! by Gerrit, on Flickr


The old town of Deventer at the western edge of the province at the IJssel river.
Taken from the bridge where "A bridge too far" was filmed. And a view from the other side.
The original bridge has been demolished long since...




IJssel, Deventer by Gerrit, on Flickr



IJssel, Deventer by Gerrit, on Flickr


An awesome war memorial in nearby Rheine, Germany.
It is called "Der Hünenborg auf dem Thieberg"




Der Hünenborg auf dem Thieberg, Rheine, Germany by Gerrit, on Flickr


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## Micky

Beaver Brook Falls













ADZ_7207



__ Micky
__ May 30, 2018



Beaver Brook Falls, Colebrook, NH


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Another round:

One of the old bridges over the northern branch of the Twente Canal.
That was during a little gravel ride last autumn.




Kanaalbrug, Wiene by Gerrit, on Flickr


Sunrise just over the border in Westphalia.




Sunrise between Gronau and Ochtrup, Germany by Gerrit, on Flickr


The castle park in Burgsteinfurt, Germany




Steinfurt, Germany by Gerrit, on Flickr


Another sunrise last autumn, just outside of my hometown, Hengelo




Sunrise Hengelo last sunday by Gerrit, on Flickr


Bronze age monument D45 in Emmen.




Hunebed D45, Emmen by Gerrit, on Flickr


The gate at the castle of Burgsteinfurt, Germany




Schloss Burgsteinfurt, Germany by Gerrit, on Flickr


And the majestic castle of Bentheim, again just over the border in Germany




Burg Bentheim, Germany by Gerrit, on Flickr


In the cathedral of Viborg, Denmark




Viborg Domkirke, Denmark by Gerrit, on Flickr


At the Elbe in Kollmar, Germany. 04:34 AM



Elbdeich, Kollmar 04:34 AM by Gerrit, on Flickr


Gr,

Gerrit


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Got to shoot training camp for our pro CFL team. These are behind the fence, I couldn't go right in sidelines. Fun!


----------



## Jethro Rocker

OK so it wasn't quite totally dark and I'm in the city. Heat waves and all. So it's impossible to get a really sharp shot. I hooked my SLR up to the big scope and had some Jupiter fun. Want to try it at our cabin this summer!!! You can catch some of Jupiter's moons in the first one.


----------



## GIBSON67

I thought the colors were pretty good on this one...


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Wife's flowers are in bloom


----------



## Trumpet Rider

They are making Ektachrome again!

https://www.popsci.com/inside-kodak-factory-photos

I might have to get the old 35mm back out, assuming I can find a place to process the slides.


----------



## MonstersOfTheMidway

Amazing photos.

I love the old European architecture. 

Great thread. Giving it a


----------



## mirrorman

A few shots taken last weekend during a train tour into Agawa Canyon north of Sault Ste. Marie, Ontario.
Shots were taken through the train window using a Pentax K100D.


----------



## danfrank

Trumpet Rider said:


> They are making Ektachrome again!
> 
> https://www.popsci.com/inside-kodak-factory-photos
> 
> I might have to get the old 35mm back out, assuming I can find a place to process the slides.



This is great news! I used to work at a film lab that processed E-6 Ektachrome among other film stocks.
I was heartbroken when they decided to discontinue Kodachrome.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Fujichrome E6 has been avail here forever and so is E6 processing. I still have a raft of great old Olymous lenses and 35 gear and a bunch of film in the freezer.
Just never get around to shooting film anymore.
Still have a couple rolls of Kodachrome 25 too. Sadly.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Nice sunset tonight


----------



## anitoli

35mm was a challenge. There was a heavy price to pay for shooting shitty photos. Loved Ektachrome and Portra.


----------



## anitoli

Trumpet Rider said:


> They are making Ektachrome again!
> 
> https://www.popsci.com/inside-kodak-factory-photos
> 
> I might have to get the old 35mm back out, assuming I can find a place to process the slides.



This is cool. I still have my Kodak slide projector and screen.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Some more football from Thurs game. Some shots are almost across the field so quality suffers but from the stands it worked OK.











QB made a valiant attempt to leap in but ball was knocked out!
















A PI call? Looks like dude wasn't touched!!






He makes this catch!!


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Nice pics, but it's too early for football.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Trumpet Rider said:


> Nice pics, but it's too early for football.


at least Canada calls that football, not that futball stuff going on in Russia for the last month... ...


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Trumpet Rider said:


> Nice pics, but it's too early for football.


Except when you have to go to a game in Nov and it's 20 below!! I'll take football now!!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

the moon has a little buddy tonight!




I need a new camera. Mine's so frikken old. This is full frame, from my porch. Lots of noise, but oh well...


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Wow! I've never seen the date floating out under the moon like that. That must be a really rare astral phenomenon.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

it's a phenomenon! ...

I put the date, because I end up w/ so many images over the years of stuff like sunsets, the moon, etc., & you never know one from the other. This one is a bit unique, as it has a cresent moon & Venus off to the left, but, I've thought about unique images before, but then, after I shoot so many, they are no longer unique...


----------



## Trumpet Rider

I have been putting the date in the file name of my photos lately. It helps my old brain to remember when I took the picture! It also makes it easy to store different pics in the same folder and easily find them. Naming by year-month-day puts them all in numerical order by date within the folder; e.g., 2018-7-16. Several shots taken the same day become 2018-7-16-1, 2018-7-16-2, etc.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

So, I went cycling to Denmark again...

At the Vikingecenter Fyrkat in Denmark:




Vikingecenter Fyrkat by Gerrit, on Flickr


Vikingecenter Fyrkat, Denmark by Gerrit, on Flickr


Koldinghus, the castle in Kolding, Denmark:




Koldinghus, Kolding, Denmark by Gerrit, on Flickr


Sankthans bonfire in Vammen, Denmark:




Sankthansbål, Vammen, Denmark by Gerrit, on Flickr


Sunrise over Tjele Langsø in Denmark:




Sunrise over Tjele Langsø, Denmark by Gerrit, on Flickr


And I visited Loudness last week, here in my hometown, just a few hundreds yards from my frontdoor   
Akira Takasaki of course was AWESOME!



Loudness at Metropool Hengelo. 19/Jul/2018 by Gerrit, on Flickr


Loudness at Metropool Hengelo. 19/Jul/2018 by Gerrit, on Flickr


Loudness at Metropool Hengelo. 19/Jul/2018 by Gerrit, on Flickr


And we finally had some rain last weekend. It was sooooooo good!




Rain in Hengelo by Gerrit, on Flickr


Gr,

Gerrit,


----------



## BowerR64

Wow loudness is still around?

Rock n roll crazy nights


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Typical prairie scenes right now. Canola fields.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

BowerR64 said:


> Wow loudness is still around?
> 
> Rock n roll crazy nights




Oh yeah! And I do recommend to go see them if you have the chance 

Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Apparently a rather tall crop! Didn't have my telephoto so much cropping here.


----------



## Roca

Jethro Rocker said:


> Apparently a rather tall crop! Didn't have my telephoto so much cropping here.



NICE!!!


----------



## Springfield Scooter




----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## Jethro Rocker

Got a chance to shoot some aircraft at the airport. There is a company there who does private flights and they let me out to the runway. Sort of. We've used them before. They own the 2 engine Beechcraft king Air 350 turbo prop and the twin engine Cessna Citation jet. Very smoky today from fires in BC. They were coming the opposite way I wanted but depends on wind direction and their schedule. Could only do landing shots today. Will try again and get some landing and take off shots.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Got see some good old bands this weekend outdoors. Great venue behind an old hotel. Couldn't use the good camera so settled for the compact. Some Lee Aaron. Mmmm...
















He had this TeleGibson made for him.


----------



## ampmadscientist

My best rodent buddy, Alvin. He lives on the north rim of the Grand Canyon.
The file was too large, and I cropped it to fit.

Why yes he prefers Marshall.
Do you think this chipmunk has been living under a rock?
(probably)


----------



## mirrorman

Just got back from a three week vacation to the west coast of Canada. Here are a few shots from the journey...


----------



## ampmadscientist

mirrorman said:


> Just got back from a three week vacation to the west coast of Canada. Here are a few shots from the journey...
> 
> View attachment 50241
> View attachment 50242
> View attachment 50243
> View attachment 50244
> View attachment 50245
> View attachment 50246
> View attachment 50247
> View attachment 50249
> View attachment 50250


The Moose is Loose, dude.


----------



## mirrorman

ampmadscientist said:


> The Moose is Loose, dude.



I hope not, he's almost as big as Godzilla.


----------



## ampmadscientist

mirrorman said:


> I hope not, he's almost as big as Godzilla.



Lord knows, big old horns and nose, got - go Moosezilla?


----------



## mirrorman

ampmadscientist said:


> Lord knows, big old horns and nose, got - go Moosezilla?



Hell, that's all we need, another monster trashing cities.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

mirrorman said:


> Just got back from a three week vacation to the west coast of Canada. Here are a few shots from the journey...
> View attachment 50249
> View attachment 50250



The last 2 are certainly familiar to me!!


----------



## Söulcaster

a humpback coming to say hello....






and some dolphins riding the wake






Peace


----------



## ampmadscientist




----------



## BowerR64

I love using flash indoors with a little 4"x3" pocket mirror and bounce the onboard flash off the ceiling. Make almost any indoor shot with low popcorn white ceilings like in my house look like studio lighting. Its so easy and takes little to no effort





Pocket G7 Cannon bounce flash


----------



## ampmadscientist

Correction:
I have committed an egregious error.

My buddy Alvin



is not a chipmunk.

He's a prairie dog.
I obviously do not know much about rodents.
(sorry, Al.)


----------



## ampmadscientist

Are prairie dogs rodents?  They don't look much like dogs, to me anyway.

*Prairie dogs* (genus _*Cynomys*_) are herbivorous burrowing rodents native to the grasslands of North America. The five species are: black-tailed, white-tailed, Gunnison's, Utah, and Mexican prairie dogs. They are a type of ground squirrel, found in the United States, Canada and Mexico. In Mexico, prairie dogs are found primarily in the northern states, which lie at the southern end of the Great Plains: northeastern Sonora, north and northeastern Chihuahua, northern Coahuila, northern Nuevo León, and northern Tamaulipas. In the United States, they range primarily to the west of the Mississippi River, though they have also been introduced in a few eastern locales. Despite the name, they are not actually canines.

At least I got the rodent part right...


----------



## Jethro Rocker

BowerR64 said:


> I love using flash indoors with a little 4"x3" pocket mirror and bounce the onboard flash off the ceiling. Make almost any indoor shot with low popcorn white ceilings like in my house look like studio lighting. Its so easy and takes little to no effort
> 
> View attachment 50305
> 
> 
> View attachment 50306
> Pocket G7 Cannon bounce flash
> View attachment 50307


Bouncing flash off a ceiling can be an ideal light source. Especially for a big flash.


----------



## Trident

Nice JR .......NICE


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Some shots from Friday's outdoor show.

It was cold, lightly raining, chilly and damp. Monitors all covered in plastic bags. We had a great time though as usual. The JVM sounded glorious, got to turn it up a little. Pics were taken by other guitarist's daughter with no camera knowledge. Interesting lighting changes as it went so a fair bit of editing for that. But she did great!
















One of my Favorites!!
















Some horrid guitar face... I mean, at best, right?


----------



## jmp45

Jethro, looks like you guys were having a blast ..

A couple of old birds at our local air field today. B-25 and DC-3. The B-25 has always been my favorite from that era. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/g64di22edw9fym7/IMG_4105.mp4?raw=1


----------



## Trident

Kewl pix JMP

And Jethro!
YOU FKN KILLED IT!
Looks like a great time..


----------



## BowerR64

Jethro Rocker said:


> Bouncing flash off a ceiling can be an ideal light source. Especially for a big flash.



Thats the beauty of it is that it usually doesnt have to be that big of a flash. Ive been doing this for some 10 or more years with alot of smaller cameras. I use to use a slave flash in hand using a flash trigger but then got lazier and lazier now i just use the onboard flash and adjust the ISO and shutter till i can get it open enough to use with minimal effort.

Of course i do have the onboard flash cranked to its max and only works like i said with a fairly low white ceiling. Sometimes requires you to change the image color also


----------



## Jethro Rocker

White ceiling for sure. Thats why I mentioned "especially with a larger flash" because you can shoot at lower ISO and reasonable shutter speeds and actually do an entire family of people inside with just the ceiling. Of course, it works for any flash that has enough power.
It's a great tip for sure!!


----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## Dogs of Doom

Jethro Rocker said:


> White ceiling for sure. Thats why I mentioned "especially with a larger flash" because you can shoot at lower ISO and reasonable shutter speeds and actually do an entire family of people inside with just the ceiling. Of course, it works for any flash that has enough power.
> It's a great tip for sure!!


I've done plenty of shoots w/ studio flashes aimed up at the ceiling in like manner. Gives a more natural setting look, w/ ample light for great pictures. That's what I do w/ some of my gear shots I've posted, although, I also add my ring light straight on & just shoot at an angle from the subject.




I have the ring flash set as a fill. Since then, I changed the strap buttons to black. This is my custom German made Warwick, w/ a solid Maple slab body & an Ovangkol neck Wenge fingerboard. The tuners are Ovangkol & the truss rod cover is Wenge.

A real growly beast! ...


----------



## mcblink

ampmadscientist said:


> View attachment 50230
> 
> 
> My best rodent buddy, Alvin. He lives on the north rim of the Grand Canyon.
> The file was too large, and I cropped it to fit.
> 
> Why yes he prefers Marshall.
> Do you think this chipmunk has been living under a rock?
> (probably)


I'm no photographer, but I had to answer this with a pic of my own Alvin.

He's just a regular squirrel, and his name is actually FuzzButt.

Forgive the stray beard hairs in the pic. I had just dragged my ass from bed, and he was having his breakfast.


----------



## ampmadscientist

mcblink said:


> I'm no photographer, but I had to answer this with a pic of my own Alvin.
> 
> He's just a regular squirrel, and his name is actually FuzzButt.
> 
> Forgive the stray beard hairs in the pic. I had just dragged my ass from bed, and he was having his breakfast.
> 
> View attachment 50551



Does the squirrel play LP or Strat?


----------



## mcblink

ampmadscientist said:


> Does the squirrel play LP or Strat?


I actually don't know, but I can tell you this much:

If I ever find him playing ANY of my guitars, he'll be fed to the dogs.

Best guess? Probably the LP, but I don't know where he'd get it, as I don't have any kind of LP...


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Got some shots of Cheap Trick and one of my guitar heroes - yes, I have those - Rick Neilsen. Such great stage antics!! Had to use the compact again.
Had about 8 guitars with him.


----------



## ampmadscientist

Stitched together from 8 separate shots, you can tell that not all of them were the most perfect...the shot is like reduced to about 1/10th of the original.
As usual the file was too big again. Meteor Crater you are looking at is about 1200M in diameter 170 M deep; the impact occurred about 50,000 years ago.


----------



## ampmadscientist

Jethro Rocker said:


> Got some shots of Cheap Trick and one of my guitar heroes - yes, I have those - Rick Neilsen. Such great stage antics!! Had to use the compact again.
> Had about 8 guitars with him.



I love Cheap Trick.
The last time I saw them play, it was at Disneyland.


----------



## ampmadscientist

mcblink said:


> I actually don't know, but I can tell you this much:
> 
> If I ever find him playing ANY of my guitars, he'll be fed to the dogs.
> 
> Best guess? Probably the LP, but I don't know where he'd get it, as I don't have any kind of LP...



Don't look now but I think Squirrel is partial to Jackson Artist...


----------



## mcblink

Possibly. 

That guitar is little more than an ornament at this point lol


----------



## ampmadscientist

mcblink said:


> Possibly.
> 
> That guitar is little more than an ornament at this point lol



I think squirrel can be freeze dried and stuffed to make a matching set of ornaments...


----------



## ampmadscientist




----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## Trumpet Rider

Last week at Smokey Mountain National Park


----------



## LRT#1

This is my bird dog in training bring bird back


----------



## Trident

Delete


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Trident said:


> Delete


Now I'm curious. What did you delete?


----------



## ampmadscientist

This is interesting.

About 100 years ago, sailors would sew pictures of their family to their clothes.
In case they drown in the ocean, they would have identification.
This is for real, the picture was sewn to my grandfather's pants about 100 years ago. The picture was his mother (who is my great grandmother).
Pretty cool, some of the original thread is still sewn to the picture.









Rock on, Great Grandmother.


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## ampmadscientist

belleswell said:


> Indigo Bunting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American Goldfinch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharp Shinned Hawk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barred Owl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kingfisher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If elected, I promise to ban Thanksgiving day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Lizard" headed Cardinal. Sometimes in August, they moult head feathers. The related blue jays as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 point buck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With his buddy. I've passed on both of these guys as I'm waiting for a year and a half
> year old doe with no yearling. Sometimes getting a doe with no yearling is harder than getting a buck
> I prefer 1 and 1/2 year old does as they taste best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 to 10 inch gills and some crappie to 13 1/2 inches



Owls are cool.


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## Trumpet Rider

October colors on the tallgrass prairie


----------



## Trumpet Rider

View attachment 52095
View attachment 52046
View attachment 52046
This is a spot a few miles south of the tall grass prairie pics above. It is a 3-tiered waterfall that is spread over about a 100 foot length of a stream. This is the bottom tier.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

So I was busy lately due to two bands, job of course. My mom hasn't been too well and needed a lot of care (still does)
But of course I did find the time to get out on the bike too weekly riding through the Netherlands and Germany 
On saturday or sunday I get some KM's.

Like going to the reconstructed Roman city of Xanten at the Rhine in Germany:



Colonia Ulpia Traiana, Xanten, Germany by Gerrit, on Flickr



Trajan, Xanten, Germany by Gerrit, on Flickr


The castle of Ahaus just over the border:




Schloss Ahaus, Germany by Gerrit, on Flickr


This is the "Sassenpoort" (Sassen Gate) in Zwolle. The capital of our province: 




Sassenpoort, Zwolle by Gerrit, on Flickr


The nuclear powerstation Emsland near Lingen in Germany:




Kernkraftwerk Emsland, Germany by Gerrit, on Flickr


Schalke04's football stadium in Gelsenkirchen, Germany. It's called the Veltins-Arena:




Veltins Arena, Gelsenkirchen, Germany by Gerrit, on Flickr



Veltins-Arena, Gelsenkirchen, Germany by Gerrit, on Flickr


Close to the German border. The river Dinkel in the morning sun: 




Sunrise over the Dinkel by Gerrit, on Flickr


The old Hanze city of Deventer. The river IJssel is currently very low due to the drought:




The IJssel in Deventer by Gerrit, on Flickr


Near castle Alst in Germany.




Near Horstmar, Germany by Gerrit, on Flickr


In the village of De Krim (that is Dutch for Crimea) 




Protestantse Kerk, De Krim by Gerrit, on Flickr


Gr,

Gerrit


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Last week I had a long weekend and went on a little 3 day, 455KM bikepacking trip to the north of the country. Mostly Frisia. It went through five Dutch provinces and one German Bundesland.

Through Germany was only about 25 KM and led past the oilfield of Emlichheim/Schoonebeek:



Pumpjack near Emlichheim, Germany by Gerrit, on Flickr


Once back in the Netherlands it was the turn for the province of Drenthe.

The windmill of Noord-Sleen:




WIndmill Albertdina in Noord-Sleen by Gerrit, on Flickr


The ancient godesses and a dragon (caged of course) in the village of Norg:




Matronen, Norg by Gerrit, on Flickr



Dragon in a cage, Norg by Gerrit, on Flickr


And from the province of Groningen into the province of Friesland.
The R.J. Clevering locks at Lauwersmeer, Netherlands




R.J. Cleveringsluizen by Gerrit, on Flickr


The village of Moddergat just behind the sea dike:




Moddergat by Gerrit, on Flickr


A rainbow near Sibrandahûs.
The second day was mostly sunshine with the ocassional hail shower.




Rainbow near Sibrandahûs by Gerrit, on Flickr


The village of Burdaard:




Burdaard by Gerrit, on Flickr


In the town of Harlingen:




Harlingen by Gerrit, on Flickr


Rainbow over Harlingen and the Wadden Sea:




Harlingen by Gerrit, on Flickr


In Hindeloopen. It is beautiful there.




Hindeloopen by Gerrit, on Flickr



Grutte Tsjerke, Hindeloopen by Gerrit, on Flickr


Early the next morning. Had to leave early as I had to be in my hometown well before 5PM. Had a package from Thomann to pick up 
This is Reaklif (the Red Cliff) with the monument comemmorating the battle of Warns in 1345 where the Frisians defeated Holland.
The text says: 1345 Leaver dea as slaef (rather dead than slave)
I used my bike's headlight in this.




Leaver Dea as Slaef by Gerrit, on Flickr


Sunrise in the frost, just outside Nijemirdum:




Just outside Nijemirdum by Gerrit, on Flickr


Schokland!
Nowadays it is in the middle of Noordoostpolder. However until the early 20th century this was an island in the middle of a shallow but dangerous and wild sea.
It is a weird feeling to see a lighthouse in the middle of the land.
Would the dikes break and you would be there, you'd go "blub blub" and lights out   
It is a Unesco world heritage site




Schokland by Gerrit, on Flickr


The beautiful Hanze city of Kampen:




Kampen by Gerrit, on Flickr



Kampen by Gerrit, on Flickr



Synagoge Kampen by Gerrit, on Flickr


Gr,

Gerrit


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Caesar appears to be applying hair spray. No wonder he always looked so good in his statues.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Had fog the last couple days. Coats everything really well! Took the Leica out this AM to get some shots.


----------



## mcblink

Looks like a visit from Jack Frost...


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Friday I took a tour of the capitol in Topeka. It is among the tallest state capitols in the country. Starting from the 5th floor, I took the 296 stairs up into the copper-clad dome. It was a great workout and a fun walk.


Exterior of the capitol (duh)






Inner dome (100 feet below the exterior dome, just to look pretty)




Stairs to the dome--even though this is not a normally visited part of the building, it is pretty ornate.





Interior of the dome and the last few stairs





View from top of the dome


----------



## mirrorman

A few photos taken after a freezing rain storm...


----------



## Trumpet Rider

The "Show the Pretty Faces" thread motivated me to take a few shots of the guitars. I did one like this of my acoustics. Here are the electrics.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Let's go to church!

St Paul's Cathedral - St Paul, MN in '06


----------



## Neil Skene

I did photography a lot when I was younger, Some of the places I photographed I will never see again because of how hard it was to get to them.
Mainly only take photos of our holidays or when we are on the boat now but at least what I learnt allows me to take some decent photos for memories.
Two weeks of this makes it hard to go back to work, We are about to spend another week on the boat at easter. Cant wait!












N1



__ Neil Skene
__ Apr 8, 2019


















N3



__ Neil Skene
__ Apr 8, 2019


















N2



__ Neil Skene
__ Apr 8, 2019


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Love it! How long was the exposure on the last one?


----------



## Neil Skene

Jethro Rocker said:


> Love it! How long was the exposure on the last one?


20 seconds @ f4 - 16mm.
Wide angle lens lets you get away with longer exposure with out noticing star trails.
I really liked your icy trees.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Neil Skene said:


> 20 seconds @ f4 - 16mm.
> Wide angle lens lets you get away with longer exposure with out noticing star trails.
> I really liked your icy trees.


Thanks! I gotta get outta town and do night stuff. I love it. I have some ultra wide fast lenses too. Can't do that with a longer lens at all. Sometime when I make time. Summer not the best, must stay up till like 3 AM!!


----------



## Neil Skene

If I only waited another 12 months I could have had this lens in f2.8 but I'm stuck with f4 now. I would have liked to drop the ISO as it was 2500 but with a little noise reduction it doesn't look too bad.
I really like shooting at night but have not done it enough.


----------



## Adieu

ampmadscientist said:


> This is interesting.
> 
> About 100 years ago, sailors would sew pictures of their family to their clothes.
> In case they drown in the ocean, they would have identification.
> This is for real, the picture was sewn to my grandfather's pants about 100 years ago. The picture was his mother (who is my great grandmother).
> Pretty cool, some of the original thread is still sewn to the picture.
> 
> View attachment 51567
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 51568
> 
> 
> Rock on, Great Grandmother.



How would this be water-, sweat- and rot-proof?

They didn't have lamination back then

Sounds like somebody pulling your leg... stitched to mount to SOMETHING, but surely not sailors' clothing


----------



## ampmadscientist

Adieu said:


> How would this be water-, sweat- and rot-proof?
> 
> They didn't have lamination back then
> 
> Sounds like somebody pulling your leg... stitched to mount to SOMETHING, but surely not sailors' clothing


Yes it did rot. The picture was fairly rotted, I restored it digitally.
But the thread holes and even some of the threads were still intact.
No nobody is yanking my chain, people really did this.
Probably attached it where it wouldn't get as wet as possible (covered somehow). Maybe on his long johns. No I do not know all the details.
But there was no picture IDs back then, that's for sure.
This was a practice in Norway / practiced by people who came from Norway. They lived out on the ocean a good deal of the time.

It would be interesting to research some of these traditions. But all I know is what was passed from Great Grandfather to Grandfather to daughters, to me.
But I do know that Great Grandfather was the Captain of a tall ship, I do know that he sailed around the horn.
And I do know that the ship went down on his last trip around African horn.

And there is a surviving ship's manifest from the last trip he made (didn't quite finish).


----------



## Adieu

ampmadscientist said:


> Yes it did rot. The picture was fairly rotted, I restored it digitally.
> But the thread holes and even some of the threads were still intact.
> No nobody is yanking my chain, people really did this.
> Probably attached it where it wouldn't get as wet as possible (covered somehow). Maybe on his long johns. No I do not know all the details.
> But there was no picture IDs back then, that's for sure.
> This was a practice in Norway / practiced by people who came from Norway. They lived out on the ocean a good deal of the time.
> 
> It would be interesting to research some of these traditions. But all I know is what was passed from Great Grandfather to Grandfather to daughters, to me.
> But I do know that Great Grandfather was the Captain of a tall ship, I do know that he sailed around the horn.
> And I do know that the ship went down on his last trip around African horn.
> 
> And there is a surviving ship's manifest from the last trip he made (didn't quite finish).



How would an unlabelled picture of someone's MOM help identify them?

Versus a labelled picture of the person themselves, possibly WITH the family members they wanted found and notified???

Nah, that's a tall tale jokingly told to youngsters about a keepsake. Which was probably stitched into a logbook or wallet or something to keep it from getting lost or creased and torn.


PS as to the WHY: it was kept because it was one of the few (or only) surviving photographs, but... the old man felt that admitting "I was homesick, missed my mama, and carried it around everywhere in my youth" lacked the seaman swagger that was expected of him. So he spiced it up a bit.


----------



## ampmadscientist

Adieu said:


> How would an unlabelled picture of someone's MOM help identify them?
> 
> Versus a labelled picture of the person themselves, possibly WITH the family members they wanted found and notified???
> 
> Nah, that's a tall tale jokingly told to youngsters about a keepsake. Which was probably stitched into a logbook or wallet or something to keep it from getting lost or creased and torn.



That's all I know, learned this from people who were 90 + years old.
I'm not sure why they would make up a fake story.
Apparently this is what they were taught as they grew up.


----------



## Adieu

ampmadscientist said:


> That's all I know, learned this from people who were 90 + years old.
> I'm not sure why they would make up a fake story.
> Apparently this is what they were taught as they grew up.



Swagger.

Because "I was homesick and always had a picture of mama with me" just doesn't sound as badazz.


----------



## Adieu

Besides... I know old photographs and how they hold up. This was stitched inside a hardcover book or something similar.

Try carrying a photo in your pants for a week, it'll fall apart... chest pocket of a jacket, might hold up a year, but with way more wear... add sea air, humidity, and physical activity to the mix, though, and it won't survive even a month.

100 years? Not even loose in an organized desk drawer. Only mounted in an album / inside the cover of a book. Stitching is just in place of glue, for better reliability in harsh conditions.


----------



## ampmadscientist

Adieu said:


> Swagger.
> 
> Because "I was homesick and always had a picture of mama with me" just doesn't sound as badazz.



It could have been that.
It would be interesting to research more, but all we have is what was passed from person to person by word of mouth.


This is Great Grandpa Warren, who was the Captain of a tall ship.
From what I was told, the picture was sewn by him to his clothing. I know almost nothing about him except that he was lost at sea while sailing around the horn.


----------



## mirrorman

Dogs of Doom said:


> Let's go to church!



Basilica Cathedral of St. John the Baptist, St. John's NL


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Some pics from Halestorm in Edmonton on Sunday. It was a really good show! Managed to get the compact zoom camera in. Some shots are taken during video recording so lower res. The new LP she's playing didn't come across very well but it has the Bengal stripes like my new Paul!! She has gold knobs instead of black but basically the same. Cool!














































One of my favorites!!


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Ha! Even girls get "guitar face."


----------



## Dogs of Doom

view from my front yard tonight...




& the neighbors are still going at it...


----------



## ricksconnected

badass bro.


----------



## ricksconnected

Trumpet Rider said:


> Ha! Even girls get "guitar face."



just a few yrs ago this chic was hot. i wonder what the hell has happened?


----------



## Jethro Rocker

ricksconnected said:


> just a few yrs ago this chic was hot. i wonder what the hell has happened?


Shes still hot. Its guitar face man. Trust me.


----------



## ricksconnected

looks roadworn


----------



## ampmadscientist

ricksconnected said:


> looks roadworn



OK I got it figured out now.





Which one is the real Pat Benatar?
And how long has Pat Benatar been signing in your band?


----------



## ricksconnected

pat was hot back in the day


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## Jethro Rocker

ricksconnected said:


> looks roadworn


THAT pic makes her look roadworn??
To each his own I guess...






I dunno what hot is to you but this works for me!!




belleswell said:


> I love Halestorm. Lzzy rocks. I had read that they do over 300 shows a year. That is a hard working band. I've only seen them once and even though the vocals suffered a little live over their studio work, they still frkn rocked. Props for the Lzzy pics.


Thanks!!
I have some video clips from the shows too. No vocal issues there at all. I posted them here somewhere.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I went cruising around today, over by the Earp house...




I live a few blocks from here. Virgil Earp was the town's 1st lawman.

Right now, the city is selling a commemorative coin w/ him on it...






unfortunately, the house needs some repair. It looks like someone broke in to the patio, so they added a security screen door. Someone lives there.

Here's a shot I took, last century. Well late '90s. I do know, because I started shooting digital, in around 2001/2.




notice the patio doors do not have a security door bolted to the front...

Here's how it looked around 1900:






Someone enclosed the front porch, & added an extension to make it go out even w/ the bay side windows...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

around the corner from there, there's a small train depot:




It used to be out in the open. Now, it's closed off to the public, fenced in, in what looks like a truck service center, of some sorts...

This thing was built in the 1800s. The small town of Colton has been dubbed the "Hub City", because it was the north/south/east/west "hub" for the railroad. Before they built the coast line, this was the main hub from LA to go either north or south. Once they built the San Diego railways up & up to the coast, the small town lost a lot of it's importance.

We still have one of the largest switching yards. We had the 1st automatic switcher, that, in time made the hostler obsolete.

It's a small town, w/ big politics, as the Earps were heavily involved here & the surrounding areas. Much of the politics was railroad related. There was a militia incident, when the 1st N/S train dared to cross over another company's E/W line. Virgil Earp got a militia (of deputies) together & both railroads also had their own militias...

This little depot, appears to be used as an office for the truck service yard...


----------



## ricksconnected

cool pics


----------



## ricksconnected

where did Wyatt end up?


----------



## Dogs of Doom

ricksconnected said:


> cool pics


thanks...


ricksconnected said:


> where did Wyatt end up?


you mean buried?

Colma, CA.

Crazy story about Colma. Colma is a cemetery town. I guess, around the time, when Earp was living there, The city of San Francisco made a law (ordinance) that nobody could be buried in the ground. So, they made Colma City. The cemetery town of San Francisco...

https://www.bayarea.com/things-to-do/explore/creepy-history-colma/


----------



## ricksconnected

ok where was Wyatt living when Virgil was living here in this town


----------



## ricksconnected

that tree in the link is crazy cool looking.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

ricksconnected said:


> ok where was Wyatt living when Virgil was living here in this town


the Earps moved here when Wyatt was 15. He lived here for about 4 years, then him & another brother traveled back & forth from here to Texas, moving cattle. Virgil, after being injured in OK Coral, Came back to Colton & they laid Morgan to rest in the local cemetery.

Here's a picture of Virgil as acting Marshall of the city:




The family are scattered around in local cemeteries. The Dad is in LA, Virgil was burred in Oregon...

In the city of Redlands (2 towns over), Wyatt & his family moved there, shortly after they moved here. They ended up living in San Timeteo Canyon, where the feud between Him & Clanton started. Clanton lived in the canyon too. For some reason, Clanton wanted to fight Holiday, but, because of the dislike between the groups, Clanton got his buddies to have it out w them...

It's actually funny how some of these guys got around back then. Have you ever seen this?


----------



## Dogs of Doom

here's a picture I took of Morgan's grave site. The gravesite is also a few blocks from me...




In that image of all the famous people in 1 picture, I saw this image, taken at the old (now gone) train station.






> Portrait of seven veterans of the Spanish-American War known as "The Tough Bunch" or "The Bad Gang" of "Teddy's Terrors", 1904.
> 
> Photographic portrait of seven veterans of the Spanish-American War known as "The Tough Bunch" or "The Bad Gang" of "Teddy's Terrors", 1904. Six of the seven men are dressed in cavalry uniforms with their pistols brandished at the camera, while the seventh, standing slightly behind them, is dressed like a bellboy and may or may not be part of their group. A man who might be Theodore Roosevelt is the rightmost cavalryman. A young boy and other onlookers stand in the background, where a steam locomotive engine can be seen. They are likely at Colton Station in San Bernardino.



This image of them leaving, proves that it was there...




as you can see the sign on the station...


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Dogs of Doom

that butterfly was in my front yard a week or more ago. This was a backyard pet, from a few years back...


----------



## ricksconnected

that spider pic is badass. you do good work bro.
ive bever seen the big pic above. i saved it of course. TY


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## Dogs of Doom

here's a shot, of the local SWAT truck...




this is the truck pictured here, on the right:






This was from the San Bernardino terrorist attack. The SWAT team, in the top image, I took, are the ones who took out the terrorists.

That event was about 5 miles from my house. The original event, where the attack happened, was about 3 miles from me.

The image of the truck, was taken from out front of my house. I went across the street & shot it from the other side. It was about 3 houses up...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

a funny thing happened one day at the airport... (oops!)






I was at MSP & had just got to my boarding gate when skid/crash...

It took me a minute to get my camera out, as I had everything packed for TSA. It held up my flight for about 45 minutes. This was at the tarmack next to my plane...

I have more shots, these are just ones I have handy now...


----------



## mirrorman

Just got back from a trip to the east coast of Canada.
Here are a few shots...

Cabot Beach, Prince Edward Island:


Near Rimouski, Quebec


On the Cabot Trail, Cape Breton Island, Nova Scotia



Near Louisbourg, Nova Scotia





Parlee Beach, New Brunswick


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I posted this in another thread, but, it's good for this one as well...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Warren DiMartini, 2006


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Robbie Krieger 2006


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Was playing with some night sky shots at the lake. Never did it before. Bright object about 4 oclock in first image is Jupiter, next brightsest about 10 oclock from there is Saturn. Note the short satellite streak above Jupiter about 3/4 of the way up.


----------



## Neil Skene

Cool shots, It's fun isn't it.
One of my favourite things to photograph is landscape with night sky, I don't get to do it enough but.













Baysky



__ Neil Skene
__ Aug 12, 2019


----------



## Salty Rose




----------



## ampmadscientist

Dumpster Raccoon Rescue!


----------



## Neil Skene

2010 Sydney NSW


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## Trumpet Rider

I have been to Colorado many times, but never visited the Colorado National Monument. I finally visited 2 weeks ago.






































The area is composed of several canyons all linked together. You drive the road and literally, at every turn you are at another canyon. Amazing place.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Here are a few from a Colorado trip three years ago. We were there in late Sept or early Oct and witnessed the first snowfall of the season. We were at a winery when the proprietor looked out the window and said "Oh, it snowed." The first shot is taken from the winery, which boasts the highest vineyard in North America.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Just a few more from my recent Colorado trip...


A winery near Pallisade




The headwaters of the Rio Grande




Grand Mesa




Hidden waterfall




Tommyknockers bar in Creede (cell phone pic)


----------



## LRT#1

Where at is the first pic?


----------



## Trumpet Rider

LRT#1 said:


> Where at is the first pic?


Near Pallisade, a bit east of Grand Junction.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Awesome stuff!! Utah is amazing too. I need to find my old slides from there and do some scanning.


----------



## LRT#1

Trumpet Rider said:


> Near Pallisade, a bit east of Grand Junction.


We have lots of wineries and grapes here where I'm at with one near a place of the same name


----------



## Neil Skene

Summer is almost here. My Flame Tree is just starting to open it's flowers.
It was a little bit windy so I couldn't do what I wanted but still it shows the colours.


----------



## MonstersOfTheMidway

aaah, my favorite thread in this entire site. Love all the recent posts! Good job to all. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## ampmadscientist

belleswell said:


> Two heads are better than one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bunny and Blue Jay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey and Squirrel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey Tail Shrooms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corgi and Land Shark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple weeks after taking this shot, I was on the riding mower
> and found a dead raccoon in the yard that looked like it had been stomped to death.
> It had been laying there for a week or two based on decomp, and I found it about 20 feet
> from where this pic was taken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Male Wood Duck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steelhead



His photos are like Norman Rockwell paintings, a true slice of life.


----------



## ampmadscientist

Jethro Rocker said:


> THAT pic makes her look roadworn??
> To each his own I guess...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno what hot is to you but this works for me!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!
> I have some video clips from the shows too. No vocal issues there at all. I posted them here somewhere.




You never told us how long you have been playing with Pat Benatar (?)


----------



## Neil Skene

Morning and night are my favourite times on the boat. Haven't been for a few weeks, I think next weekend I will be there.


----------



## Neil Skene

Some old film shots I scanned with my Fujifilm Celsis Drum Scanner. These places have been fenced off kilometres from the entry points so I will never see them again. The two panoramic ones are medium format panoramas made from multiple shots joined together and the originals are 950 and 750 MB files the last one is 35mm.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

It's been a while since this thread has seen any action. I confess I haven't been busy with the camera lately, but here are a couple of pics of our old, departed cat, Gadget.


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## Dogs of Doom

an old (Russian) friend of mine...




I was experimenting w/ light in a tight space.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

I havent played much with the camera lately except pics for friends.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

I will probably post this over in the Cellar, too, but the video is made up entirely of my photographs and videos so I thought you photo-dogs might enjoy seeing it. The images were from several U.S. states as well as the UK and Ireland. They are the sort of things that inspire me to create, the things that turn me on. I think that may be what Greg was singing about.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Rosedale Memorial Arch--sorry I only had my pocket camera with me, but when the light is right you have to make do.


----------



## SkyMonkey

OK. I'll add to this with a few photos I took some years back.
I got myself a Nikon D7100 and a few lenses (10-24mm, 16-85mm, 70-300mm, 35mm, 50mm), a decent tripod, and Lightroom 6.

This one started it all off when I borrowed a friends kit for some handheld nature photography.

Damselfly on a Dragonfly


Sunset at Grindlow


Hope Valley Mist


Misty Sunrise


Moorland at Dawn


Fountains Abbey HDR


Forest of Bowland Sunset


Ingleton Waterfalls




Sunflower


----------



## ampmadscientist

Another day at work



Most you guys don't know what I look like, now there ya go.


----------



## ampmadscientist

SkyMonkey said:


> OK. I'll add to this with a few photos I took some years back.
> I got myself a Nikon D7100 and a few lenses (10-24mm, 16-85mm, 70-300mm, 35mm, 50mm), a decent tripod, and Lightroom 6.
> 
> This one started it all off when I borrowed a friends kit for some handheld nature photography.
> 
> Damselfly on a Dragonfly
> View attachment 70519
> 
> Sunset at Grindlow
> View attachment 70520
> 
> Hope Valley Mist
> View attachment 70521
> 
> Misty Sunrise
> View attachment 70522
> 
> Moorland at Dawn
> View attachment 70523
> 
> Fountains Abbey HDR
> View attachment 70524
> 
> Forest of Bowland Sunset
> View attachment 70525
> 
> Ingleton Waterfalls
> View attachment 70526
> 
> View attachment 70527
> 
> Sunflower
> View attachment 70529


Among other things, Fountains Abby is awesome.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Dogs of Doom said:


> I posted this in another thread, but, it's good for this one as well...
> 
> View attachment 60533



Approved! 

Gr,

Gerrit


----------



## Blokkadeleider

And inline with the forum's subject:

I have a plexi and an Engl cab. My bandmate has an Engl and a Marshall cab. No, this is not deliberate


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Ok! I was a bit busy lately (make that the last 2 years) as I'm mostly active in 2 bands, or 3 if there is a need... and working etc...

Here's a few from my holiday last year, cycling from Hengelo (NL) to Kraków (PL) and back. That means cycling straight through Germany's big fat belly 

Here's the beatiful site of the German city of Meißen along the river Elbe.




The Frauenkirche in Dresden: 




A true jewel... Bautzen, already close to Poland.





The olympic stadium in Wrocław, Poland.





The concentration camp of Auschwitz-Birkenau.
Even gloomy and menacing in 32 degrees C and sunshine:





A beautiful old shul in Kazimierz, Kraków.




The great square in Kraków.





More to come...

Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Kimo

Man! Thanks for sharing...Such nice photos....


----------



## Dogs of Doom

ampmadscientist said:


> Another day at work
> 
> View attachment 70531
> 
> Most you guys don't know what I look like, now there ya go.


wait, wait, wha???




something's wrong w/ this picture...


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Dogs of Doom said:


> wait, wait, wha???
> 
> View attachment 70650
> 
> 
> something's wrong w/ this picture...





Gr,

Gerrit


----------



## ampmadscientist

Dogs of Doom said:


> wait, wait, wha???
> 
> View attachment 70650
> 
> 
> something's wrong w/ this picture...



I was fixing the factory design problems in a Nomad head.
That's normal.
When everybody else gives up trying, they bring it to me.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

ampmadscientist said:


> I was fixing the factory design problems in a Nomad head.
> That's normal.
> When everybody else gives up trying, they bring it to me.


... just teasing, because I know your affinity for Mesa Boogie...


----------



## ampmadscientist

Dogs of Doom said:


> ... just teasing, because I know your affinity for Mesa Boogie...



It's basically that I hate to see customers suffer.
So I fix it for them. It makes them happy.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

ampmadscientist said:


> It's basically that I hate to see customers suffer.
> So I fix it for them. It makes them happy.



Don't worry. I have something to admit.
I love their cabs. They're as good as Engl cabs!
Except that they cost 3x as much...

Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Blokkadeleider said:


> Don't worry. I have something to admit.
> I love their cabs. They're as good as Engl cabs!
> Except that they cost 3x as much...
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.


here, in the States, they are about the same, maybe ENGL are more...


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Dogs of Doom said:


> here, in the States, they are about the same, maybe ENGL are more...



I paid €550 for my Engl cab, brand new (current price is around €600) The Mesas are around €1800 here.

Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

here, in the states, Mesa 412 are $100 more than Marshall.

1960 w/G12T-75 $1099
Mesa Rec w/V30 $1199
1960 w/GB25 or V30 $1399

currently, nobody selling ENGL in store, right now...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

snapshot from tonight...

quarantine steak! BBQ!




just after the 1st flip. The steak is about 2" thick. Cooked up some cabbage potatoes & done! ...


----------



## ampmadscientist

Dogs of Doom said:


> snapshot from tonight...
> 
> quarantine steak! BBQ!
> 
> View attachment 71246
> 
> 
> just after the 1st flip. The steak is about 2" thick. Cooked up some cabbage potatoes & done! ...


Now this thread is making me hungry...


----------



## Kimo

That steak looks AWESOME


----------



## Trouble

I'm no photographer, but I do have a cell phone.


----------



## junk notes

Travis398 said:


> I'm no photographer, but *I do have a cell phone*.


nice.

Like millions and millions...and yet nobody around the world can record a decent UFO sighting lol


Bambi has no chance with @Dogs of Doom venison diet.


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## Kimo

Nice photos!
Thanks for sharing them..


----------



## SkyMonkey

Gull over mill pond



'shrooms



Eric


----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## Vinsanitizer

junk notes said:


> nice.
> 
> Like millions and millions...and yet nobody around the world can record a decent UFO sighting lol...



That's because UFO's are spiritual manifestations. It's like I keep trying to tell you people: there a no space ships from other worlds; there is no life on other planets.


----------



## Trident

If you do happen to see one, just call the COPS
And smoke a bowl while ya wait


----------



## dro

Oh crap. My dyslexia go the better of me. Thought it was . The Pornography Thread


----------



## Derek S

Trumpet Rider said:


> View attachment 72243


Cool shot! Always loved the look of Brian Moore guitars...got any others of that one? What's it sound like?!


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Derek S said:


> Cool shot! Always loved the look of Brian Moore guitars...got any others of that one? What's it sound like?!


It sounds good. It is pretty versatile--with a JB in the bridge it can do the hard/heavy thing, and the neck position is sort of like an idealized Strat. And having the single coil in the middle, you can do very authentic sounding 2nd and 4th position Strat sounds. It has coil-splitting on the humbuckers, but I rarely use that. Artificial harmonics are super easy to do, almost too easy! The neck is a bit narrow and slim for my fat fingers. Being used to Ibanez necks you would probably feel right at home.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Last week. Moon and Venus over the canal. Couple of hundred yards from home 






Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

So... 2019's cycling trip to Kraków again.

Here's after sunset near Hannover, Germany.




The wide landscape near Helmstedt. This was very close to the old inner-German border.





Crossing the Elbe by ferry. 






Lutherstadt Wittenberg.
This is where the reformation took off.






The river Oder in Wrocław at night.





The Wawel royal castle in Kraków






And the beautiful old town of Quedlinburg in Germany.






Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Derek S

Yesterday afternoons run. 

I sometimes stop and feed a couple of these guys if I happen to notice them close to the road. All I need to do it seems is make some clicking sounds to call them and they usually come trotting over for a minute of grass feeding and petting. Anyway, horses must able to communicate because those two clearly told their friends to start meeting at the fence around 3:30 lol!


----------



## paul-e-mann

Derek S said:


> Yesterday afternoons run.
> 
> I sometimes stop and feed a couple of these guys if I happen to notice them close to the road. All I need to do it seems is make some clicking sounds to call them and they usually come trotting over for a minute of grass feeding and petting. Anyway, horses must able to communicate because those two clearly told their friends to start meeting at the fence around 3:30 lol!


Horses are social animals, youre a new friend!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Oh yes. Horses.
So you get off the bike along a field to make a pic.
Couple of horses in the distance and... too late. They're already there to say hi...







Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I was looking through pictures & found this snapshot...


gear porn


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Riding this morning and some pics while having a break at the chapel on the "mountain" between the villages of Zenderen and Borne.
It is called "De Berg" (the mountain) because it is 2 or 3 meters higher than the surrounding fields. 








And some video riding along the watermill of Oele, just outside town.




Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Once upon a time I spent the night in a castle in Ireland.

Here is my room.





An exterior shot of the castle


----------



## mirrorman

Tonight's Strawberry Moon.
Not sure why they call it that, it doesn't look like a strawberry to me...


----------



## SkyMonkey

Thirsty crow




Sunset at Bamford Edge


----------



## SkyMonkey

Pavey Ark Scramble (Jack's Rake) with Chris (route marked)




Start




1st tricky bit (my legs)




A bit of a rest




Nearly there




View from the top


----------



## SkyMonkey

To be a Sheffield Grinder!
Shepherd Wheel

The shop floor










The motor




The battery


----------



## SkyMonkey

Moon


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## mirrorman

Soooo, I was out taking some more shots of the moon tonight and had some really weird shit going on when I switched the camera setting to TV.
This pic is one of several that was taken at 1.5", f/5.6.
I'm hoping that one of you more experienced photographers can tell me what the heck is up with the second moon? I have no idea how that happened, and the second (dimmer) moon moves counterclockwise around the actual (bright) moon.




Here's a second pic showing the second moon moving.


----------



## SkyMonkey

It's an artifact or ghost caused by internal reflections within the lens.
They are always there to some extent, but are usually so dim that you can't see them.
The moon in those shots is so bright compared to the rest of the shot that they stand out clearly.
Sunsets/rises are prone to them too.
They are usually positioned in opposition to the source.
So if the moon is bottom left, the ghost will be top right.

One way to avoid them is to take 2 shots of a scene, with your finger covering the sun in the second.
Then blend the 2 shots with a technique called masking. The sun is in the part of the shot used for the sky and the covered shot is used for the foreground (where the ghost usually appears).

Here is a ghost in one of my shots.


----------



## mirrorman

Thanks SkyMonkey, I was beginning to think I had found Planet X or something.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

SkyMonkey said:


> View attachment 74528



Pavey Ark looks like my kind of place.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

belleswell said:


> Wiping off beak after eating hybrid bluegill
> from our pond.
> 
> First one side....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then get a drink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then pounce on a mole before heading back to
> the nest with a fresh squeezed glass of mole
> mush.


Dude, you live in Heaven.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

SkyMonkey said:


> It's an artifact or ghost caused by internal reflections within the lens.
> They are always there to some extent, but are usually so dim that you can't see them.
> The moon in those shots is so bright compared to the rest of the shot that they stand out clearly.
> Sunsets/rises are prone to them too.
> They are usually positioned in opposition to the source.
> So if the moon is bottom left, the ghost will be top right.
> 
> One way to avoid them is to take 2 shots of a scene, with your finger covering the sun in the second.
> Then blend the 2 shots with a technique called masking. The sun is in the part of the shot used for the sky and the covered shot is used for the foreground (where the ghost usually appears).
> 
> Here is a ghost in one of my shots.
> 
> View attachment 74576


lens flare...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

mirrorman said:


> Thanks SkyMonkey, I was beginning to think I had found Planet X or something.


I'm not so sure yours is lens flare, but probably a jolt of the camera from when you pressed the shutter release button. You seem to have some flare mixed w/ CA, as well. What camera/lens?


----------



## Trumpet Rider

No, it's definitely Planet X. Or Y.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Dogs of Doom said:


> I'm not so sure yours is lens flare, but probably a jolt of the camera from when you pressed the shutter release button. You seem to have some flare mixed w/ CA, as well. What camera/lens?



Yeah I agree. Its a lens flare from the brightness of the moon refracting off lens elements.



mirrorman said:


> Soooo, I was out taking some more shots of the moon tonight and had some really weird shit going on when I switched the camera setting to TV.
> This pic is one of several that was taken at 1.5", f/5.6.
> I'm hoping that one of you more experienced photographers can tell me what the heck is up with the second moon? I have no idea how that happened, and the second (dimmer) moon moves counterclockwise around the actual (bright) moon.
> 
> View attachment 74574
> 
> 
> Here's a second pic showing the second moon moving.
> View attachment 74575



Remember the moon is a very bright object even though the sky is dark. That shoild be maybe 1/250 at f5.6 ISO depending, perhaps ISO 200 if you want moon detail. The artifacts will go away too
I guess you likely know that given your previpus picture. Sorry. Ignore me.


----------



## mirrorman

Dogs of Doom said:


> I'm not so sure yours is lens flare, but probably a jolt of the camera from when you pressed the shutter release button. You seem to have some flare mixed w/ CA, as well. What camera/lens?



I'm using a Pentax K100D with a Tamron 70-300mm zoom lens. The camera was set up on a tripod and I was using autofocus.

Excuse my ignorance, but what are you referring to with "CA"?


----------



## Jethro Rocker

mirrorman said:


> I'm using a Pentax K100D with a Tamron 70-300mm zoom lens. The camera was set up on a tripod and I was using autofocus.
> 
> Excuse my ignorance, but what are you referring to with "CA"?


May have to manual focus. Exposure of course would have to be changed.
CA refers to chromatic (color) aberation. Color fringes on edges etc. Often purple or green hues. Most software can deal with it. That totally looks like flare though to me given the brightness of the moon.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

re: CA, look at the magenta circles pointed out here, including the ring around the 2nd moon...




I doubt that your lens is casting a reflection in 1 of the elements. There was, once upon a time, that "bokeh" was that bad, but that was late 1800s - early 1900s. Usually it would happen when they took a portrait & somehow there were 2 moons in the background.

The focal point would have been relatively close, vs the double moon.

I've had that happen where the pressing of the shutter release, moved the camera/lens enough for a split second, to make a decently sharp 2nd moon. You have to realize that a movement of 1mm is like moving miles if you follow the plane of the lens' angle & think of the distance traveled on the moon surface it's self...


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Dogs of Doom said:


> re: CA, look at the magenta circles pointed out here, including the ring around the 2nd moon...
> 
> View attachment 74620
> 
> 
> I doubt that your lens is casting a reflection in 1 of the elements. There was, once upon a time, that "bokeh" was that bad, but that was late 1800s - early 1900s. Usually it would happen when they took a portrait & somehow there were 2 moons in the background.
> 
> The focal point would have been relatively close, vs the double moon.
> 
> I've had that happen where the pressing of the shutter release, moved the camera/lens enough for a split second, to make a decently sharp 2nd moon. You have to realize that a movement of 1mm is like moving miles if you follow the plane of the lens' angle & think of the distance traveled on the moon surface it's self...


Except in both pics OP was using tripod, in the first example the secondary image is a long ways from the first. Movement should really be a long blurred smudge rather than a half decent circle. I think with a moon that bright shinjng into a lens is essentially like shooting into the sun. Looks like a flare to me. Pentax also has in body stabilization. When combined with a tripod and a 1.5 sec exposure, I really think its flare rather than motion. Flare is still fairly common shooting into a bright light.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

if using IS w/ a tripod, could do it also...

If using a release cable, or remote, I'd count out camera shake w/ a tripod, but, if you are pressing the button, there's always a chance. Also why some cameras have mirror lock & a timer...


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Dogs of Doom said:


> if using IS w/ a tripod, could do it also...
> 
> If using a release cable, or remote, I'd count out camera shake w/ a tripod, but, if you are pressing the button, there's always a chance. Also why some cameras have mirror lock & a timer...


I was looking specifically at OPs first shot. The second moon is almost 3/4 of the way across the frame. Thats a heckuva lot of movement on a tripod. The exposure is only 1.5 seconds. I mean I have seen many an instance of camera shake but thats extreme. A bit of shake perhaps but not that much IMO. The green color would also indicate lens flare to me. 
I think the issue of shaking using IS with a trippd was solved a few years back. I leave mine ON on the Olympus all the time now and have had no issues with shake while on a trippd.


----------



## Neil Skene

It would be impossible to have movement without one or both of the images being blurred, unless you used flash and a relatively long exposure. In which case the flash would never reach the moon anyway.
Telephoto lenses (especially zooms) are known for this and a filter on the front makes it worse. The second image of the moon is less over exposed because it is a reflection that has bounced off an element, you can almost see detail in it.
This one of the lightning was f9 iso 100 to make the sky a little brighter. I usually use f11. like Jethro said the moon is very bright, clamp down on that exposure to show detail and darken the sky, I think that second moon will disappear.


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## Neil Skene

belleswell said:


> Mescosta couunt Mi. Almost a half mile to our nearest neighbor. We've not heard a siren since we moved
> here four years ago. Serenity now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use a remote shutter release for my cannon SX 60, especially when using the zoom. $17 well spent.
> 
> However, I would agree that the double moon images are artifacts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alien Observation Station



I can almost see that moon shimmering.


----------



## SkyMonkey

It _is_ lens flare (I forgot the technical term).

Here is another example taken from an astrophotography thread at https://www.reddit.com/r/astrophotography/comments/crsgou/full_moon_lens_flare/




You can see that the ghost image is on the opposite side of the frame and inverted 180 degrees.
Mirrorman's ghost moon is similarly inverted.


----------



## Söulcaster

Peace


----------



## CLewis29

so many choices...


----------



## Sapient




----------



## Trumpet Rider

I took a 4 day weekend and went waaaaaaaaaaaaaay out west to the western-most region of western Kansas. You know, that awful place you have to drive through if you want to go to cool places like Colorado or Utah.

Wife and I have traversed the long state of Kansas many times, and never took the time to stop and see what might be off of I-70 at the western end of the state. We decided to make a long weekend and check out a few of those places that were tempting but that we just never had time for.

This is the Cathedral of the Plains, or more properly, St. Fedelis Basilica in Victoria. You can see the twin steeples about a mile to the south as you zip by on I-70.

I hope I didn't over do it with the sun behind the steeples pics. But it is not often that you are in just the right place and the sun is in just the right place.

Built between 1908 and 1915, it is perfectly maintained. I don't know how the little out-of-the-way town of Victoria keeps it so perfect, but I'm glad they do.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

After our visit to the air-conditioned cathedral we drove on to our intended destination, the blistering hot Little Jerusalem State Park. It is said that walking around among the rock formations invokes images of walking through the narrow streets and allyways of an ancient middle eastern city. I can't say, as park regs do not allow you to walk among the formations, but the views from the trail at the top of the plateau looking down into the area are breathtaking.
























Walking back along the trail a 4 foot long snake passed inches from my feet. I was relieved and a little disappointed that it was not a rattler.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Sapient said:


>


I really like this one.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

The light is nice in late afternoon. Spirit likes posing in it.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

speaking of moons...

handheld




probably Canon EOS 1D Mk III w/ 200/1.8 USM & EOS 2x's TC

I usually go by the sunny f/16 rule, when shooting the moon. Because I end up using a shutter speed of 1/800 sec or better, I bump up the ISO to compensate, but try to not go too high. Using a TC, I probably go to f/11, or so...


----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## Jethro Rocker

Trumpet Rider said:


> View attachment 74803



She is a beautiful girl. I did not enhance the eyes either.


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## Jethro Rocker

belleswell said:


> A string of bad luck


Crap! That's a couple big pike!


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## Jethro Rocker

belleswell said:


> These pike pics are not mine, but ones of a lucky
> angler in Europe. A secret lake in a Scandinavian
> country produced this fish that was released. It still
> is almost 10 pounds lighter than the world record.
> It supposedly weighed 46 lbs. The pic of the one in
> the maw of of the behemoth was supposedly an 8 lb,
> 36 inch long pike that was having a very bad day.


The lake we have a cabin at is ironically Jackfish Lake. They pulled a 32 pounder outta there years ago. They are like little baracuda.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

From probably sometime last century...




Wildlife sanctuary in Palm Desert, CA

Probable gear: Minolta Maxxum 600si w/ Tamron 200-400/5.6 lens...

Not sure anymore what film, probably Fujifilm Press 800


----------



## Dogs of Doom

interesting, a long time back, I used the heck out of the one on the left. I got the 1 on the right as a freebie, but never used it.

The cool thing is the left is 35mm, while the one on the right is a 6x7 MF, w/ almost the same footprint. I should get some film & fire it up. I still have it. The Minolta had the advance sprocket broke. The MF is a Zeiss old school w/ a bellows...




I think I used a Canon Powershot G5 on white plexi...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

from my front porch...

It was probably around 10:30 PM




I had just had a huge tree removed (bottom left), so it must have been Oct/Nov 2018. Too bad it wasn't aimed just 10º to the right, I could have gotten more of that bolt over my van...


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Dogs of Doom said:


> interesting, a long time back, I used the heck out of the one on the left. I got the 1 on the right as a freebie, but never used it.
> 
> The cool thing is the left is 35mm, while the one on the right is a 6x7 MF, w/ almost the same footprint. I should get some film & fire it up. I still have it. The Minolta had the advance sprocket broke. The MF is a Zeiss old school w/ a bellows...
> 
> View attachment 74822
> 
> I think I used a Canon Powershot G5 on white plexi...



Does the shutter still work properly on the old Zeiss Ikon? Has it been exercised? 
That would be fun. Guess focus on it?

I have an old Olympus rangefinder with a fast f1.7 lens on it. Takes a 625 battery though which is now hard to come by.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Jethro Rocker said:


> Does the shutter still work properly on the old Zeiss Ikon? Has it been exercised?
> That would be fun. Guess focus on it?
> 
> I have an old Olympus rangefinder with a fast f1.7 lens on it. Takes a 625 battery though which is now hard to come by.


625?
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07VDGGR1F

IDK, I haven't dug it out in 20 years... I think it has a mechanical (metal) shutter. I remember getting a Leica II from my old boss. He let me have it for $100. Shortly after, the cloth curtain seam split, so it didn't work. I had contemplated fixing it, but, I ended up putting it on eBay, w/ full disclosure. I ended up getting over $1K for it...

Usually, the metal curtains you can bring them up, if they stick, by doing a CLA...

I don't remember how the functions work on it. I never really used it. I'll have to dig it out of storage & see what it has for focus. Usually, those old rangefinders have some sort of ghosting, whereas you see a ghost image in like yellow & when the yellow lines up, you are theoretically in focus.

When I had the Leica, I also had a threadmount Canon, w/ a whole bunch of lenses. The different lenses also had zoom (scope) finders, but, the zoom finders attached to the flash terminal & didn't show focus, so you still had to use the viewfinder, but then use the scope finder to semi compose.

I had a few of those old threadmounts, a few Leicas & the Canon. The Leicas were from the '30s & the Canon was from late '40s/early '50s. The Canon said made in occupied Japan, which put it post-war. It seemed like it was a model that should have been pre-war, but, w/ the MIOJ label, it was definitely post & the serial # was '49-'52.

Trimming the leader... I had a heck of a time getting the film to work right, until I was talking w/ an old camera store owner, that set me straight. Then I never had a problem after that...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I never bought one of these, but, I think I just doubled the length of the leader strip...

https://www.instructables.com/id/Film-Trimmer-for-Leica-and-Russian-clones/


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Dogs of Doom said:


> 625?
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07VDGGR1F
> 
> IDK, I haven't dug it out in 20 years... I think it has a mechanical (metal) shutter. I remember getting a Leica II from my old boss. He let me have it for $100. Shortly after, the cloth curtain seam split, so it didn't work. I had contemplated fixing it, but, I ended up putting it on eBay, w/ full disclosure. I ended up getting over $1K for it...
> 
> Usually, the metal curtains you can bring them up, if they stick, by doing a CLA...
> 
> I don't remember how the functions work on it. I never really used it. I'll have to dig it out of storage & see what it has for focus. Usually, those old rangefinders have some sort of ghosting, whereas you see a ghost image in like yellow & when the yellow lines up, you are theoretically in focus.
> 
> When I had the Leica, I also had a threadmount Canon, w/ a whole bunch of lenses. The different lenses also had zoom (scope) finders, but, the zoom finders attached to the flash terminal & didn't show focus, so you still had to use the viewfinder, but then use the scope finder to semi compose.
> 
> I had a few of those old threadmounts, a few Leicas & the Canon. The Leicas were from the '30s & the Canon was from late '40s/early '50s. The Canon said made in occupied Japan, which put it post-war. It seemed like it was a model that should have been pre-war, but, w/ the MIOJ label, it was definitely post & the serial # was '49-'52.
> 
> Trimming the leader... I had a heck of a time getting the film to work right, until I was talking w/ an old camera store owner, that set me straight. Then I never had a problem after that...


The old 625s were mercury which is now verboten and they developed 1.35 volts. The new Alkaline 1.5 volts throw the whole system off. Also an issue for my old OM-1n. 

The old Zeiss will be a mechanical leaf shutter but if they sit too long in one spot they can gum or jam up. I wojld check the slower speeds which are easier to judge first. See if the 1/4 sec lasts about that or if it is like 2 seconds! 
I don't think that has a proper rangefinder focus like my Leica at all. Its just a hole to look throught and I think guess focus for distance if I recall. Rangefinders need that extra little window. Saw a few Zeiss come through the store over the years. Fun toy if it works!


----------



## Trumpet Rider

More way out west pics from the Monument Rocks, somewhere in Kansas...

A bit like Stonehenge rising out of the plain, except not man made


----------



## Trumpet Rider

The next day we climbed to the highest point in Kansas, Mt. Sunflower, 4039 feet above sea level.

When many people think of Kansas, this is what they imagine. Mt. Sunflower is one of the flattest, most barren, most remote and windiest places I have had the pleasure to visit. I'm not going back, but I'm glad I went.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

And now I hold in my hand, the last envelope (riotous applause).

After we found our way back to the main highway we headed north to St. Francis where we ate at the only open restaurant in town, Pizza Hut. Subway was closed for a wedding reception.

After lunch we toured the St. Francis Motorcycle Museum. Lots of neat bikes there, including this gem.





Then we headed north out of town on a gravel road for about 25 miles until we found the Arikaree Breaks.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Last january was one of the last gigs of one of my bands BC (before corona)

With Sacrosanct in Hamburg, St. Pauli.
The weather was extremely unstable, clear skies and the occasional shower.
A view on the Autobahn A7 Hamburg.





The commandpost of the leftwing extremists! According to the police radio during the G20 riots in 2017.






An empty stage at Knust, Hamburg.






If people think I'm going to spend hours in a club, doing nothing, they're wrong. Luckily my bandmates know I like to go out on my own.
Neuer Kamp in Hamburg.






Familiar faces on a wall in the Wohlwillstraße.






Again the Wohlwillstraße, bright low sun!






An old flak-bunker.
As you can see it is being renovated.
Uh oh...





This is just outside from where we spend the night at the Paulinenstraße.





Early sunday morning on the Reeperbahn.





A quick view at the harbour while driving out of Hamburg.






Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## Dogs of Doom

here's a shot I took a few years back of a somewhat local waterfall...




for reference, the boulder in the middle, is probably about 20 ft tall. The bottom fall is around 10 ft tall, & there's a pool up top of that. The next layer, where the pool is, the boulder splits the water into 2 falls. Above that, is a 20 ft fall, then another 30+ ft fall. Above that is a 80-120 ft fall. I used to go there a lot, in my younger adult days, to relax & take photos, kind of my "fishing".

I need to get back up there. It's dangerous to go it alone though. They've had quite a few rockslides, & floodings come down those falls, taking houses & property down stream, since. They might not let you climb up in there like they used to, IDK...


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Big falls. In more ways than one!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

once upon a time, on a rainy day, I saw a plane crash...




At MSP airport. This was at the next terminal. The DC-9 crashed into the 737. The landing gear stuck. I think the front wheels were stuck in a 90º angle L/R, & when the front wheel touched down, it yanked the plane over.. The pilot & one of the other crew members were the only ones injured. I have quite a few shots. You can see that the cockpit was pretty damaged, colliding w/ the wing.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

a while back, we were talking about distortion (abberation), although, I might have incorrectly said CA (chromatic). I used to really read up a bunch on it. Leica/Leitz used to have an encyclopedia of info about it. They still have some good reading on it, but, it used to be in their general papers.

One thing to consider, is, that even good lenses have their weak/strong points. Certain apertures, combined w/ focal distance, subject matter & distance ratios all play into this formula. 

A good sharp lens, might have terrible bokeh, whereas a good lens w/ nice bokeh, might not seem so sharp.

A lot of people reduce bokeh to circles & if the aperture blades become evident, in their shape, or if they have halos, etc.

Below, is an example of a lens, w/ a high regard in reputation, the Canon EF 100/2.8 USM L (macro). 




the thing to notice, is how the strings are rendered going upwards, in the background. In reality, the strings, the farther they are from focal point, the smaller (more thin) they should become. In the image, the more out of focus, they seemingly are getting fatter, as if, the image continued on, they'd touch, or overlap.

Details, the bass is about 5 ft from focal point. Used bounce flash (off ceiling) f/2.8, ISO 3200, shutter is 1/80 sec., although that doesn't play into it.

Also of note, the plaid quiltwork pattern does also seem to have crosshatch distortion, where some of the lines seem to be doubled.

The lens' strong point is obviously extreme close-ups. Normally, when I do extreme close-ups, I make sure to have plenty of light & use a smaller aperture, to insure enough DOF (depth of field).

Most people wouldn't even consider bokeh w/ an aperture over f/8, but, as everything, it depends on the above equation (2nd paragraph above)...

new/old fretless 5 string, BTW...


----------



## Jethro Rocker

My new Sony Zeiss 85mm f1.4 has some very obvious CA at wide open. Sharp as a tack but CA in bright areas. I have to play with the Leoca 90 f2. That is a superb lens and I am not sure where it's shortfalls might be.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Jethro Rocker said:


> My new Sony Zeiss 85mm f1.4 has some very obvious CA at wide open. Sharp as a tack but CA in bright areas. I have to play with the Leoca 90 f2. That is a superb lens and I am not sure where it's shortfalls might be.


the thing about it, is a lens could get great images overall, but, at a particular, distance, aperture & ratio between subject & out of focus might not be it's strong point.

I used to be a Minolta guy. Towards Minolta's last days, during the Konica-Minolta period, I emailed them & asked when they were going to come out w/ a DSLR system. At the time, digital was in the 3rd generation, so it wasn't all that, yet, but, people were being sold on the advertising jargon of "digital is always better", even though it's not (always). Back then, the Canon 10D was the popular Canon & the 20D was coming out.

K-M's response to me, was "not in the foreseeable future, definitely not anytime soon..."

So, I sold all my Minolta gear & bought into Canon. Ironically, like a bad dream, Canon was on top of the world then & for any foreseeable future. Now, it seems Canon has fallen asleep at the wheel & are living on the laurels of the early 2000s, in taking over most pro markets.

I'd love to have some of my Minolta glass w/ a Sony camera. The Leitz & Zeiss lenses that Sony are also teamed up w/ are stellar too. IDK how the old Minoltas stack up, but, in many ways, they were sweeter than the Canon lenses. They seemed to have finer sharpness, but less contrast, so, they could pull out more detail & the bokeh was smooth. At 1st glance, they didn't appear to pop w/ sharpness, because of the lower contrast.

After I got that reply from K-M, about a year later, they licensed their camera division off to Sony... 

I used to have the STF lens, as well as the 85/1.4ltd, which had perfect circular aperture blades. The STF had 2 circular aperture irises, so you'd get 2 out of focus transitions blending to make the bokeh pretty crazy. Almost as unnatural as digital bokeh, but it didn't have that plastic look. I had a pair of Minolta Maxxum 7 cameras too, that had an interesting STF mode. It would fire off 7 exposures on a single frame, at 7 different apertures. Cool for tri-pod stuff. Very crazy using the STF lens as well...

I see my old buddy still has his Minolta site up. I remember when he was compiling it...

lenses:
https://www.mhohner.de/sony-minolta/lenses.php

85/1.4G ltd:
https://www.mhohner.de/sony-minolta/onelens/af85f14dlimited

135/2.8(*4.5) STF
https://www.mhohner.de/sony-minolta/onelens/af135f28stf

https://petapixel.com/2018/02/12/get-look-smooth-trans-focus-without-stf-lens/

looking through Michael's site, I'm reminiscing over all the cool G glass I used to have...


----------



## Filipe Soares

Blokkadeleider said:


> Last january was one of the last gigs of one of my bands BC (before corona)
> 
> With Sacrosanct in Hamburg, St. Pauli.
> The weather was extremely unstable, clear skies and the occasional shower.
> A view on the Autobahn A7 Hamburg.
> 
> View attachment 75697
> 
> 
> 
> The commandpost of the leftwing extremists! According to the police radio during the G20 riots in 2017.
> 
> 
> View attachment 75698
> 
> 
> 
> An empty stage at Knust, Hamburg.
> 
> 
> View attachment 75699
> 
> 
> 
> If people think I'm going to spend hours in a club, doing nothing, they're wrong. Luckily my bandmates know I like to go out on my own.
> Neuer Kamp in Hamburg.
> 
> 
> View attachment 75700
> 
> 
> 
> Familiar faces on a wall in the Wohlwillstraße.
> 
> 
> View attachment 75701
> 
> 
> 
> Again the Wohlwillstraße, bright low sun!
> 
> 
> View attachment 75702
> 
> 
> 
> An old flak-bunker.
> As you can see it is being renovated.
> Uh oh...
> 
> View attachment 75703
> 
> 
> 
> This is just outside from where we spend the night at the Paulinenstraße.
> 
> 
> View attachment 75704
> 
> 
> Early sunday morning on the Reeperbahn.
> 
> 
> View attachment 75705
> 
> 
> A quick view at the harbour while driving out of Hamburg.
> 
> 
> View attachment 75706
> 
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



I really love Hamburg, but the wheather is at least "complicated"... rains out of nowhere, then its sunny, then it rains again. but one of my favorite cities, I use to go there a lot because work, always had a great time.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Dogs of Doom said:


> the thing about it, is a lens could get great images overall, but, at a particular, distance, aperture & ratio between subject & out of focus might not be it's strong point.
> 
> I used to be a Minolta guy. Towards Minolta's last days, during the Konica-Minolta period, I emailed them & asked when they were going to come out w/ a DSLR system. At the time, digital was in the 3rd generation, so it wasn't all that, yet, but, people were being sold on the advertising jargon of "digital is always better", even though it's not (always). Back then, the Canon 10D was the popular Canon & the 20D was coming out.
> 
> K-M's response to me, was "not in the foreseeable future, definitely not anytime soon..."
> 
> So, I sold all my Minolta gear & bought into Canon. Ironically, like a bad dream, Canon was on top of the world then & for any foreseeable future. Now, it seems Canon has fallen asleep at the wheel & are living on the laurels of the early 2000s, in taking over most pro markets.
> 
> I'd love to have some of my Minolta glass w/ a Sony camera. The Leitz & Zeiss lenses that Sony are also teamed up w/ are stellar too. IDK how the old Minoltas stack up, but, in many ways, they were sweeter than the Canon lenses. They seemed to have finer sharpness, but less contrast, so, they could pull out more detail & the bokeh was smooth. At 1st glance, they didn't appear to pop w/ sharpness, because of the lower contrast.
> 
> After I got that reply from K-M, about a year later, they licensed their camera division off to Sony...
> 
> I used to have the STF lens, as well as the 85/1.4ltd, which had perfect circular aperture blades. The STF had 2 circular aperture irises, so you'd get 2 out of focus transitions blending to make the bokeh pretty crazy. Almost as unnatural as digital bokeh, but it didn't have that plastic look. I had a pair of Minolta Maxxum 7 cameras too, that had an interesting STF mode. It would fire off 7 exposures on a single frame, at 7 different apertures. Cool for tri-pod stuff. Very crazy using the STF lens as well...
> 
> I see my old buddy still has his Minolta site up. I remember when he was compiling it...
> 
> lenses:
> https://www.mhohner.de/sony-minolta/lenses.php
> 
> 85/1.4G ltd:
> https://www.mhohner.de/sony-minolta/onelens/af85f14dlimited
> 
> 135/2.8(*4.5) STF
> https://www.mhohner.de/sony-minolta/onelens/af135f28stf
> 
> https://petapixel.com/2018/02/12/get-look-smooth-trans-focus-without-stf-lens/
> 
> looking through Michael's site, I'm reminiscing over all the cool G glass I used to have...


Minolta had skme really good glass. That Maxxum 7 was a cool camera. Ahead of its time. Now they are tits up. My Olympus cameras have focus stacking. Even tge little Panasonjc micro 4/3 camera has that now. It's a neat feature. I look at features but also glass. The OM 45 f1.2 is one crazy good lens as are, of course, the Leica ones.


----------



## jmp45

I moved from a 35mm Canon in 1980 with a few Cokin filters to a few digital cheapies. Upgraded to a Sony DSC-F707 5MP cam w/Zeiss lense. Now have a Canon Rebel T2i / EOS 550D. Lenses: Canon EFS 55-250mm, Canon EFS 18-55mm, Canon EF 50 - 52mm - 45mm @ 1.5ft macro. Honestly though, being an old guy, the iphone is the go to for taking photos.

I still have our first video cam, Sony HVC 2200 - Beta.  Recorder still works too.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

jmp45 said:


> I moved from a 35mm Canon in 1980 with a few Cokin filters to a few digital cheapies. Upgraded to a Sony DSC-F707 5MP cam w/Zeiss lense. Now have a Canon Rebel T2i / EOS 550D. Lenses: Canon EFS 55-250mm, Canon EFS 18-55mm, Canon EF 50 - 52mm - 45mm @ 1.5ft macro. Honestly though, being an old guy, the iphone is the go to for taking photos.
> 
> I still have our first video cam, Sony HVC 2000P - Beta.  Recorder still works too.




Beta! That's awesome.
I have my 2x Olymous, an EM-1 mk2 amd EM-1X, lots of good primes ie 12mm f2, 25mm f1.2, 45mm f1.2, 75mm f1.8, 40-150 f2.8 etc. 
Then I got the Leica M10 a couple years ago amd have a 24 f1.4, 35 f1.4, 50 f1.4 amd a 90 f2.
Just picked up the Sony Alpha 7 mk 3 with a 24-70 f2.8 amd 85 f 1.4. Wanted a full frame to do video work for the band. 

All fun!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I have a betamax deck. I bought it to make some transfers, totally refurb'd by a specialist, so it's basically brand new, except about 3 hrs usage.

That was criminal, what the industry did to Sony in the "vs Betamax" lawsuit...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Where I'm at, I don't get to see the comet, but, I saw a cresent moon. So, I semi-ghetto'd some astrophotography. Well, mostly because I'm lazy...




I say ghetto'd, because I did it handheld. I threw a double stack TC combo. I have the Kenko 3x TC & the Canon EF 2x TC stacked on the Canon 200/1.8L USM on my ancient EOS 1D Mk III. (hence the noise). Being handheld, I had to use a higher ISO:




The camera doesn't recognize the Kenko 3x TC. It also doesn't recognize the actual aperture.

The f/1.8 x2 = f/3.5 x3 = f/11
200mm x2 = 400mm x 3 = 1200mm

so, basically *1200/11* lens. It sure was wiggly. I tried bracing against a vehicle, but couldn't get a proper angle to prop on it. I'm surprized it came out so sharp, at 1/800 sec. I used to have a very steady hand, when I was younger, but, now that I've gone on w/ age, I wiggle a lot - especially at 1200mm...

btw: that's the full frame. (no crop)


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Dogs of Doom said:


> Where I'm at, I don't get to see the comet, but, I saw a cresent moon. So, I semi-ghetto'd some astrophotography. Well, mostly because I'm lazy...
> 
> View attachment 76932
> 
> 
> I say ghetto'd, because I did it handheld. I threw a double stack TC combo. I have the Kenko 3x TC & the Canon EF 2x TC stacked on the Canon 200/1.8L USM on my ancient EOS 1D Mk III. (hence the noise). Being handheld, I had to use a higher ISO:
> 
> View attachment 76933
> 
> 
> The camera doesn't recognize the Kenko 3x TC. It also doesn't recognize the actual aperture.
> 
> The f/1.8 x2 = f/3.5 x3 = f/11
> 200mm x2 = 400mm x 3 = 1200mm
> 
> so, basically *1200/11* lens. It sure was wiggly. I tried bracing against a vehicle, but couldn't get a proper angle to prop on it. I'm surprized it came out so sharp, at 1/800 sec. I used to have a very steady hand, when I was younger, but, now that I've gone on w/ age, I wiggle a lot - especially at 1200mm...
> 
> btw: that's the full frame. (no crop)


Well done! Lucky I can hand hold a 50mm at 60th sec!!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Jethro Rocker said:


> Well done! Lucky I can hand hold a 50mm at 60th sec!!


thanks!

I need to get me a ½ decent telescope. I don't even have one, actually never have had one. 

Yeah, I used to shoot a lot of events. Some events do not care about lighting, well, not as far as photography lighting goes. Some don't even care about event safety, their lighting is so poor...

I haven't been shooting very much in the last few years. Even before that, I wasn't doing anything that required any skill. Just cheap product shots, that I could do in my sleep...

There were times, back, in the day, where I'd be on 16-20 hr shoots, carrying around my camera all day, which I always compare w/ having a bowling ball strapped around my neck & propping up glass all day. I'd probably have to ease back into it, to do that again...


----------



## Alligatorbling

I have a pentax k10d. I've had it for years and years. All pentax glass years past to present all work on a pentax dslr. So I have some nice OLD glass. The images I get with it are insane.


----------



## Trident

A 1/2 way decent scope DOD is nice to have...Several years back I got myself orion astro view 120ST , great instrument for astro photo n deep sky...Not to big or to small to handle..I also bought the moto unit for tracking...Quite a nice scope for the $......Get a few good eyepieces and you are set....


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Mine is a Celestron 9.25" (235mm) Schmidt Cassegrain. Got really good eyepieces for it thats a biggie.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

are these little guys "spotting scopes"?


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Dogs of Doom said:


> are these little guys "spotting scopes"?
> 
> View attachment 77043
> View attachment 77044


Finder scope, yup. To help you find objects at a lower mag.


----------



## jmp45

My dad had a 6" Edmunds reflector, then moved on to a 4" refractor.

I got out the old Sony HVC2200, everything still works as it should. Still have the backpack carrier. It was the full kit back then for family movies. I have a couple nicad batteries I'm reconditioning now. One gave up it's ghost. Pretty cool even though it's way outdated tech from 1981. Moved on to an 8mm, then mini dv and now a Canon HD CMOS. Nice to have those memories saved on dvd and cards.


----------



## Trident

Yes Dogs...But I just have a better one that uses laser...So I just let that sit for looks..my laser sits on the front on the scope...


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Alligatorbling said:


> I have a pentax k10d. I've had it for years and years. All pentax glass years past to present all work on a pentax dslr. So I have some nice OLD glass. The images I get with it are insane.



i've done support for Pentax for 14 years here in Europe. The K10D is such a stable camera. 
About the lense compatibility, what you state is onlyl for K-Mount. However you can also find the old M42, 6x7, 645 and Q-mounts. They won't fit without adapters.

Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Blokkadeleider said:


> i've done support for Pentax for 14 years here in Europe. The K10D is such a stable camera.
> About the lense compatibility, what you state is onlyl for K-Mount. However you can also find the old M42, 6x7, 645 and Q-mounts. They won't fit without adapters.
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.


Good deal! 
The K5 K3 etc family kills everything else in that price range. Heavy weather resistance, such great manual control. Good point about the mount. I guess K/A lenses would be ideal for manual focus, KM not so much. But yeah at least they fit amd work. It would be fun to use 67 lenses on that system!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Trident said:


> Yes Dogs...But I just have a better one that uses laser...So I just let that sit for looks..my laser sits on the front on the scope...


does the laser hit the constellation planets & make a mark?


----------



## Trident

Dogs of Doom said:


> does the laser hit the constellation planets & make a mark?



If it did, I might could beam a green or grey man...Lol
The laser takes place of those pitiful spotty scopes, and when setting my scope up and directing to true north, makes it quick and easy...After the initial set, I don’t use the Rigel,(Laser) until next time..
When I find what I want in the sky, I set the motodrive and its tracks the object until you get tired of that one...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Here's a moon from right now (about 5 min ago)...




I basically just grabbed my camera, so, same settings as before. I used a monopod, kneeling down...


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Monopod helps. It's that dark there already? In the far west? We just had sunset. I'm in central Canada.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Jethro Rocker said:


> Monopod helps. It's that dark there already? In the far wesr?


it actually wasn't, which is why the image isn't as noisy... ...

It's on the down side of twilight, right now...

The sky was blue when I shot it.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

we have this stupid tree, that the neighbor has, that drops these pods. They look like the covid virus. This one, I shot a couple weeks ago, it doesn't quite have the look, because it got squished when it hit the ground. The 100º+ weather don't help either...

The covid tree:


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Dogs of Doom said:


> we have this stupid tree, that the neighbor has, that drops these pods. They look like the covid virus. This one, I shot a couple weeks ago, it doesn't quite have the look, because it got squished when it hit the ground. The 100º+ weather don't help either...
> 
> The covid tree:
> 
> View attachment 77230


Creepy looking f'ing thing.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Jethro Rocker said:


> Good deal!
> The K5 K3 etc family kills everything else in that price range. Heavy weather resistance, such great manual control. Good point about the mount. I guess K/A lenses would be ideal for manual focus, KM not so much. But yeah at least they fit amd work. It would be fun to use 67 lenses on that system!



A K5II or K3II with old glass... nice!

Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## jmp45

Dogs of Doom said:


> Here's a moon from right now (about 5 min ago)...
> 
> View attachment 77229
> 
> 
> I basically just grabbed my camera, so, same settings as before. I used a monopod, kneeling down...



What a nice shot of the moon DOD, so sharp. Curious what mm zoom?


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Blokkadeleider said:


> A K5II or K3II with old glass... nice!
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.


I don't have that system but are quite familiar. I sold camera gear for nearly 25 years.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

jmp45 said:


> What a nice shot of the moon DOD, so sharp. Curious what mm zoom?


thanks...

I detailed it here.

The photography thread.

same setup...

just to add, the exif info, it shows that the settings were the same.




actual: 1200mm f/11 1/800 sec, iso 1250

the camera doesn't recognize the Kenko 3x TC stacked on the Canon EOS 2x TC


----------



## jmp45

Thanks DOD..


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Alligatorbling said:


> I have a pentax k10d. I've had it for years and years. All pentax glass years past to present all work on a pentax dslr. So I have some nice OLD glass. The images I get with it are insane.


we're still waiting for some shots...

(if they're of your girlfriend, very PG rated)

I'd encourage you to post other random things though. Take pictures of your environment. Any lakes, beaches, flowers, sunsets, etc. would be nice...


----------



## Alligatorbling

Dogs of Doom said:


> we're still waiting for some shots...
> 
> (if they're of your girlfriend, very PG rated)
> 
> I'd encourage you to post other random things though. Take pictures of your environment. Any lakes, beaches, flowers, sunsets, etc. would be nice...


I will be happy to. I'll look through my files tonight. I used to have a full functioning darkroom in one of my bathrooms. I mixed my own chemicals, developed my own film, made my own enlargements. The works. I then got into digital photography and got away from the darkroom. I still have everything in storage. I used to do wedding photography, graduation photos, family reunions. 

I dont know why I got away from it all. Wedding photography is the easiest money I ever made.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

you're a glutton for punishment...

Weddings are my nightmare! I never had a helper though, which makes a big difference, but, it seems that St Murphy always imposed his "law" on every wedding I've ever shot...

I used to shoot film for years. In highschool, I took classes & became TA. I had the privilege of teaching all the other students how to spool film in the developer spool/canister & how to set up enlargers/print & develop/wash prints. I ended up quitting because everybody wanted to smoke in the darkroom & get me in trouble.

I learned on manual cameras - Canon A1 (or AE1) can't remember. I had a few threadmounts, which don't even have a built-in meter. They had actual canvas shutter curtains.

Digital changes everything, but, I don't miss the smell of chemical, or waiting on a lab to do a subpar print of my photos...

Before I went digital, I went ½ way there w/ a nice Minolta film scanner. That's how I found out, really, what a piss poor job of printing the minimum wage kid running the 1-hr photo lab was doing...

Well, before I did that, I started shooting slides exclusively, which told me how the images should have looked. Even getting posi's printed, where they have the pure example, they can't even come close... 

I tried a lot of lab's. I finally found one, but, then their prints started at around $75/ea. You had to be precise w/ your instructions though, or you'd get it however you gave it to them...

They are an artsy fartsy lab...

https://www.parisphoto.com

Looks like they are still in business!


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Yup shooting chrome was a great aay to see of yoir exposure was really on. Did it for years. Fortunate enough to have worked in a camera store that had a pro custom lab so printing was very good and not a chore.


----------



## Alligatorbling

I took this with the K10D


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Trumpet Rider said:


> I took a 4 day weekend and went waaaaaaaaaaaaaay out west to the western-most region of western Kansas. You know, that awful place you have to drive through if you want to go to cool places like Colorado or Utah.
> 
> Wife and I have traversed the long state of Kansas many times, and never took the time to stop and see what might be off of I-70 at the western end of the state. We decided to make a long weekend and check out a few of those places that were tempting but that we just never had time for.
> 
> This is the Cathedral of the Plains, or more properly, St. Fedelis Basilica in Victoria. You can see the twin steeples about a mile to the south as you zip by on I-70.
> 
> I hope I didn't over do it with the sun behind the steeples pics. But it is not often that you are in just the right place and the sun is in just the right place.
> 
> Built between 1908 and 1915, it is perfectly maintained. I don't know how the little out-of-the-way town of Victoria keeps it so perfect, but I'm glad they do.
> 
> View attachment 74700
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 74701
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 74702
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 74703
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 74704
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 74705
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 74706
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 74707
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 74708




Had to come back to this one. That is a beautiful church. The atmosphere reminds me a bit of the Viborg Cathedral in Denmark. Minus the beautiful wall paintings.







Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

This morning I had to bring the car away for the yearly MOT. The garage is a bit of a "french" occasion 

This is a detail of one of the owner's cars.
A Rolland Pilain F28.




Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

The wife and I visited a winery in the Flint Hills recently. The wine was good and the scenery was awesome. I played a call and repeat game with a bob white quail while humming birds buzzed the deck where we enjoyed our wine.


----------



## mirrorman

Trumpet Rider said:


> The wife and I visited a winery in the Flint Hills recently. The wine was good and the scenery was awesome.



Cool truck!


----------



## mirrorman

I found this little guy trying to hide himself on my patio chair this morning:




He wasn't very noticeable from a few feet away. I don't know what kind of moth it is, but it has certainly got the camo thing down.


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Yesterday's sunset at our rehearsal room.








Gr,

Gerrit


----------



## jmp45

Q for you guys that have scopes.. I'm thinking about getting my kids / grand daughter a beginners table top reflector scope. Not wanting to spend big $ so I'm looking at an Orion 10015 StarBlast 4.5 Astro Reflector for about $200. Probably will spring for a barlow too. Is that a good choice in that price range?


----------



## Jethro Rocker

jmp45 said:


> Q for you guys that have scopes.. I'm thinking about getting my kids / grand daughter a beginners table top reflector scope. Not wanting to spend big $ so I'm looking at an Orion 10015 StarBlast 4.5 Astro Reflector for about $200. Probably will spring for a barlow too. Is that a good choice in that price range?



Should be decent yes. A coup,e thjngs. Ypu want the biggest "pipe' you ca afford because you want to gather light. That is a decent sized scope.
Some downfalls. The mount has no slow motion controllers on it so as the earth turns and subject falls out of field of view, you have to just mive the scope by hand, not overly accurate. But it works and is simple!
The othe thjng will be the eyepieces. 17mm will be reasonable but the 6mm almost useless, too much magnification for that scope! They will be cheap eyepieces too so not the best clarity.
As you increase power you lose light and detail. Not the best for say Jupiter. I woildnt bother with a cheap barlow, you again lose way too much light. It isn't really about magnification at all. If Jupiter is a fuzzy kinda blob with the 6mm then it will be a dimmer fuzzier blob with a barlow. Just no point at all with this caliber!

We had a 4.5" as kids and it stoked my interest I still have today. Looks reasonable but don't expect miracles. Jupiter will be a big bright ball w 4 moons, you wont likely see any surface details at all even away from bright lights. Moon will be really cool. Orion nebula will be a fuzzy area.
But a decent starter scope for sure! Miles above any 60m refractor scopes. Those are completely useless.


----------



## jmp45

Jethro Rocker said:


> Should be decent yes. A coup,e thjngs. Ypu want the biggest "pipe' you ca afford because you want to gather light. That is a decent sized scope.
> Some downfalls. The mount has no slow motion controllers on it so as the earth turns and subject falls out of field of view, you have to just mive the scope by hand, not overly accurate. But it works and is simple!
> The othe thjng will be the eyepieces. 17mm will be reasonable but the 6mm almost useless, too much magnification for that scope! They will be cheap eyepieces too so not the best clarity.
> As you increase power you lose light and detail. Not the best for say Jupiter. I woildnt bother with a cheap barlow, you again lose way too much light. It isn't really about magnification at all. If Jupiter is a fuzzy kinda blob with the 6mm then it will be a dimmer fuzzier blob with a barlow. Just no point at all with this caliber!
> 
> We had a 4.5" as kids and it stoked my interest I still have today. Looks reasonable but don't expect miracles. Jupiter will be a big bright ball w 4 moons, you wont likely see any surface details at all even away from bright lights. Moon will be really cool. Orion nebula will be a fuzzy area.
> But a decent starter scope for sure! Miles above any 60m refractor scopes. Those are completely useless.



Thanks JR, I decided to go with the Orion 90mm Starmax Maksutov-Cassegrain scope. For the kids I think less maintenance, smaller and with a 1250 mm focal length. Didn't get the barlow, just a 13% moon filter. I'm hoping collimator adjustments won't be necessary. Just thinking it might be nice on their camping trips, back yard and spotting. Thanks for the feedback.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002JO06PO/


----------



## Jethro Rocker

jmp45 said:


> Thanks JR, I decided to go with the Orion 90mm Starmax Maksutov-Cassegrain scope. For the kids I think less maintenance, smaller and with a 1250 mm focal length. Didn't get the barlow, just a 13% moon filter. I'm hoping collimator adjustments won't be necessary. Just thinking it might be nice on their camping trips, back yard and spotting. Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002JO06PO/


A 90mm Cassegarin woild be a nice scope too! The cassegrain is superior for planetary viewing amd the eyepices are a better focal length too. Have fun with it! Any questions just shout! I used to sell scopes at the camera store. Cheers


----------



## DDJ34




----------



## DDJ34




----------



## DDJ34

Animals and Insects


----------



## DDJ34




----------



## Dogs of Doom

DDJ34 said:


> Animals and Insects


we had a bunch of those stupid brown spiders a few years back.

It seems to come in cycles. Right now, it's daddy long legs. We've had some seasons where black widows seem rampant. We'll see what else I come across this year, but, I haven't seen any of those brown spiders in a while...

I think they're pretty harmless.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

today's sun, about an hour ago...




we've had a week+ of smoke & ashes...


----------



## DDJ34

Dogs of Doom said:


> we had a bunch of those stupid brown spiders a few years back.
> 
> It seems to come in cycles. Right now, it's daddy long legs. We've had some seasons where black widows seem rampant. We'll see what else I come across this year, but, I haven't seen any of those brown spiders in a while...
> 
> I think they're pretty harmless.





Dogs of Doom said:


> we had a bunch of those stupid brown spiders a few years back.
> 
> It seems to come in cycles. Right now, it's daddy long legs. We've had some seasons where black widows seem rampant. We'll see what else I come across this year, but, I haven't seen any of those brown spiders in a while...
> 
> I think they're pretty harmless.


----------



## DDJ34

I only took the pic cuz it was the biggest one I ever witnessed. I have to downsize a pic of a spider in my tree in front of the house so it will upload...but its tha size of a tarantula...in Chicago? Maybe a banana spider...biggest I witnessed when I was a kid had a legspread as big as my 10 year old head...almost walked straight into it.


----------



## DDJ34

DDJ34 said:


> View attachment 79130


These are the children of a street cat that I started feeding, not pedigree, just good lookin bums.


----------



## DDJ34

Dogs of Doom said:


> we had a bunch of those stupid brown spiders a few years back.
> 
> It seems to come in cycles. Right now, it's daddy long legs. We've had some seasons where black widows seem rampant. We'll see what else I come across this year, but, I haven't seen any of those brown spiders in a while...
> 
> I think they're pretty harmless.


When I lived in Escondido California in a shack at my job, there were a whole family of widows in there..I got bit and had an abcess (small hole in my stomach) got mad at them, chased them outwith water, on a 90° day an they melted in the sand.
Didnt want that to happen, but didnt want to get bit again.
Just got stung by a hornet in my mouth twice the other day...once in the tongue, once in the lip. Didnt hurt that much(drinking beer). I'm not allergic.


----------



## DDJ34

Got stung in the tongue and lip last week by a hornet(lucky I was drinking)didnt hurt much...spit him out...he probably croaked.
Not allergic(Thank God).


----------



## DDJ34

Glad he didnt hit my throat!


----------



## DDJ34

Jammin my TSL with a buzz.
Its 1:30 Central time.
My ol lady is a heavy sleeper.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

yeah, I've had my share of bug encounters...

TSL eh? it's 11:30 here, in SoCal...


----------



## DDJ34

Dont knock it.
I bpugjt ot on Reverb.
Had original tubes fron 2005, and kills...although Im having a switching problem from OD to clean....funny sound like aliens landing in the second before shit kicks in..

Hey, its a fun amp.
I play more metally stuff.


----------



## DDJ34

Hanover Fist


----------



## DDJ34

Yknow.
I used to wave solder at a company...
I just never thought id be so interested in everything. I have the TSL cus I had a 1999 DSL brand new with a C# tuning and it blew me away. No PCB problems, just HEAVY!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

DDJ34 said:


> Dont knock it.
> I bpugjt ot on Reverb.
> Had original tubes fron 2005, and kills...although Im having a switching problem from OD to clean....funny sound like aliens landing in the second before shit kicks in..
> 
> Hey, its a fun amp.
> I play more metally stuff.


are you running effects?

One of the screwed up things on the TSL, is that, the effects from the clean channel, are distinct from the dirty channels.

So, when you switch from dirt to clean, the effects cut off & it takes the relay a second before you get the continuation of guitar signal...


----------



## DDJ34

Dogs of Doom said:


> are you running effects?
> 
> One of the screwed up things on the TSL, is that, the effects from the clean channel, are distinct from the dirty channels.
> 
> So, when you switch from dirt to clean, the effects cut off & it takes the relay a second before you get the continuation of guitar signal...


----------



## DDJ34

Absolutely.
It doesnt bothr me much.
Just noticed it cuz i got a koolkat switch


----------



## DDJ34

Is there a fix?


----------



## Dogs of Doom

there's quite a few threads on the web. Here's a post: (#19)

https://music-electronics-forum.com...channel-switching-latency?p=358745#post358745

you can look through the whole thread, but, there's a lot of trial & error, up to that point...


----------



## DDJ34

Thank You!
I will read.
Jusr woke the wifee up.
I must be quiet.
LOL!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Yesterday at the family bbq, my cousin who is a bit of a Sony maniac, gave me his old zoom lense. A lot better than my standard sony kit lense.
It's supposed to be for full format but it works fine as a zoom on my A6000. The kit lense is 16-50. This, taking crop factor in consideration, would be equivalent to 40-100 instead of 24-70 on a full format camera.











Gr,

Gerrit


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Adding some...
Even can do some macro-ish stuff.







Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Dogs of Doom said:


> are you running effects?
> 
> One of the screwed up things on the TSL, is that, the effects from the clean channel, are distinct from the dirty channels.
> 
> So, when you switch from dirt to clean, the effects cut off & it takes the relay a second before you get the continuation of guitar signal...


There arev2 loops, one for clean amd one for dirty. When using the dirty one by itself it is then the loop for all channels. I have had no issues that way with mine.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Blokkadeleider said:


> Yesterday at the family bbq, my cousin who is a bit of a Sony maniac, gave me his old zoom lense. A lot better than my standard sony kit lense.
> It's supposed to be for full format but it works fine as a zoom on my A6000. The kit lense is 16-50. This, taking crop factor in consideration, would be equivalent to 40-100 instead of 24-70 on a full format camera.
> 
> View attachment 79178
> 
> 
> View attachment 79179
> 
> 
> View attachment 79180
> 
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit


Nice! I just got a full frame Sony A7 mk III with 2 main lenses. I have lots for my Olympus system and Leica full frame so I just got the 24 -70 f2.8 and the 85 f1.4. Really nice system!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Jethro Rocker said:


> There arev2 loops, one for clean amd one for dirty. When using the dirty one by itself it is then the loop for all channels. I have had no issues that way with mine.


but the reverb is universal...

It's a well known complaint.

There's also a channel switch lag that's well known, but, reportedly, it happens more drastically, when you play at bedroom levels. It isn't as noticeable at band/drum levels.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Dogs of Doom said:


> but the reverb is universal...
> 
> It's a well known complaint.
> 
> There's also a channel switch lag that's well known, but, reportedly, it happens more drastically, when you play at bedroom levels. It isn't as noticeable at band/drum levels.


But I dont have that issue when using fx in loop B, the universal loop, when I switch channels. I run it in series mode.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

The bike steer. The floor tiles weirdly reflected on my GoPro.




Whilst recording bass lines in our rehearsal room.





Yesterday evening in Enschede, NL. Just before sunset and still 29C in the shade.








Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DDJ34

My main lady...
For the moment.


----------



## Trident

I dig those lil GoPros.....When the big rig can’t come with the GoPro does...
I also just grabbed the Hero 9...Fun lil gadget..


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Trident said:


> I dig those lil GoPros.....When the big rig can’t come with the GoPro does...
> I also just grabbed the Hero 9...Fun lil gadget..



I have the Hero 8. It's fun indeed. No match for an actual camera but it is so easy to take along and it's easy to use in adverse circumstances. The shots tend to be more expressive which can be fun, a bit more lo-fi but not in an ugly way.


----------



## Trident

Blokkadeleider said:


> I have the Hero 8. It's fun indeed. No match for an actual camera but it is so easy to take along and it's easy to use in adverse circumstances. The shots tend to be more expressive which can be fun, a bit more lo-fi but not in an ugly way.



I agree.....I have a few...the 4, 8, 9.....I use them on the race cars......And for watersports they are perfect..
But nothing beats a good camera with a good lens...
The 8 & 9 are super stable now...No need for expensive useless gimbals..


----------



## Lo-Tek

First day of fall-
Late season peaches, these folks grow the best peaches.




Unseasonably warm day - water temp in Lake Michigan is about 60-65F. Cold enough to take your breath but once in it's possible to swim a bit.




The whole beach to ourselves last night.


----------



## mirrorman

Lo-Tek said:


> The whole beach to ourselves last night.



I'm not a "lie on the beach and catch some rays" type of dude, but bring on a good nighttime beach campfire, a couple of acoustics, a pot of boiling clams or mussels and a loaf of good homemade bread and I'm all in!
Nice pic!


----------



## Trumpet Rider

I just got back from a 2000 mile motorcycle trip to the Colorado Rockies. And my butt hurts.

These are from a hike to a hidden water fall near the head waters of the Crystal River.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

I mounted my action camera on the handlebar and shot a 1/2 hour video of riding up the Crystal River canyon to McLure Pass. I hope to use the footage for a music video some time.

Here are some pocket camera stills I took along the way.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Some shots from last week.

The memorial in front of the town Hengelo hall.





My rig last wednesday at rehearsal.





Just across the street. 





Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Derek S

Went a nice long bike ride this weekend with the gf, she nearly gave me a heart attack when she rode right beside this copperhead and didn't notice it until we were on it (she raised her legs and screamed lol).


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Derek S said:


> Went a nice long bike ride this weekend with the gf, she nearly gave me a heart attack when she rode right beside this copperhead and didn't notice it until we were on it (she raised her legs and screamed lol).


I'm glad to hear you are biking again and hope the arm is coming along. I would have reacted the same as your girlfriend.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Mrs. TR and I did the "Top of the Rockies" scenic byway--220 miles on the bike, the longest ride she has been on. We went through Leadville, along the base of a few fourteeners and over Independence Pass (the highest paved mountain pass in North America) and on through the traffic jam known as Aspen. It was a bucket list ride for me.


----------



## Derek S

Trumpet Rider said:


> I'm glad to hear you are biking again and hope the arm is coming along. I would have reacted the same as your girlfriend.


Thanks man! Sooo happy to be able to ride again, I do love running and was at least able to do that with the clunky cast but riding was totally out for several months so that sucked, even now my arm aches a bit and we have to keep the rides short but oh yeah, it's so fun on nice days and with great company.

Amazing pic of that bridge/gorge!


----------



## Trumpet Rider

I took a ride solo while the Mrs. chilled at the cabin. I turned onto a dirt road and found a meadow that I thought only existed in lore.

















I would love to see the whole place covered in snow.


----------



## Derek S

^^^^ Wow...that looks like you found the shire, any hobbits working in those fields?! Beautiful area/pics.


----------



## jmp45

.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

generally, the thread is for your photo/videography, moreso than posting random photos/videos...

not saying that it isn't allowed, just, if it was just for posting random images/video, the thread could be easily overrun w/ it & would probably turn into just that, people posting random stuff they find online & people taking photos/video, probably would drop off...


----------



## jmp45

Dogs of Doom said:


> generally, the thread is for your photo/videography, moreso than posting random photos/videos...
> 
> not saying that it isn't allowed, just, if it was just for posting random images/video, the thread could be easily overrun w/ it & would probably turn into just that, people posting random stuff they find online & people taking photos/video, probably would drop off...



K, it's gone.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

you didn't have to nix it, just saying it so everybody knows & it doesn't become a problem. We've had people come in & post a page or 2 of random pic's & even someone post vile pic's, to make a political point about a historical atrocity... <---- I think I actually found a spot, when using "an" (instead of "a") before "historical" actually seems appropos... 

I guess the idea is if I left historical out, it would be "an atrocity"...

Lol, US slang English 101...


----------



## jmp45

No problem here, I understand.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

We took the Mazda for the 200 mile West Elk Loop scenic byway. The highlight was the 30 or so miles at 9,000 feet along the north rim of the Black Canyon of the Gunnison River. The early autumn colors were like nothing I have ever seen. Entire mountain sides were blanketed in every color one could name.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

It was a very nice day for November, so we walked in the woods near the Missouri River. I took a few with my pocket camera.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

around here, it typically goes from 100º+ weather to windy & 40º overnight, so the leaves turn brown & blow away, all in a day, so we don't get a fall season like that...

Right now, the day temps are around 70º +/-.


----------



## trax1139

A beaver shot!


----------



## Sapient

trax1139 said:


> A beaver shot!
> View attachment 81654



A wet beaver at that. 

Actually ..a dripping wet beaver.


----------



## SkyMonkey

Trumpet Rider said:


> It was a bucket list ride for me.


Well, I was expecting to see you straddling the eponymous 'Trumpet'.
I'm still holding out for that photo!


----------



## Trumpet Rider

SkyMonkey said:


> Well, I was expecting to see you straddling the eponymous 'Trumpet'.
> I'm still holding out for that photo!



Loveland Pass. Mrs. took this one.


----------



## SkyMonkey

Now that's what I call a Trumpet


----------



## Sapient

Took a pic holding my new watch. Started editing it ..then ..then ..well:


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## Lo-Tek

belleswell said:


> All mine are random, so no problem not posting. I'll continue to like everyone's images though.



I think he means don't copy and paste images from the net. Your wildlife photos are cool- keep posting.
I hesitate to post because my images are just smart phone pics. Can't really claim they rise to "photography" level- more like snapshots. lol


----------



## Trumpet Rider

belleswell said:


> All mine are random, so no problem not posting. I'll continue to like everyone's images though.


Like Lo-Tek said, this thread is for our own photographs and not just random pictures that we find...please keep posting your pics!


----------



## Derek S

Some more interesting wildlife from me...this time out on a run. I've seen lots of critters on my runs over the years, even some scary close encounters...but this was definitely the oddest lol. I saw this wild boar on a little country back road (I live in the sticks, lots of green space around). I kept my distance obviously (he stood his ground) but grabbed these couple shots before moving on...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

belleswell said:


> All mine are random, so no problem not posting. I'll continue to like everyone's images though.





Lo-Tek said:


> I think he means don't copy and paste images from the net. Your wildlife photos are cool- keep posting.
> I hesitate to post because my images are just smart phone pics. Can't really claim they rise to "photography" level- more like snapshots. lol


yes, this exactly...

Way back, we had someone post pictures of an atrocity. They posted a whole bunch & they posted the bloodiest, most grizzly images they could find. It was politically done, because they had an axe to grind at the moment, I guess.

My comment to jmp, was because he just posted a couple videos, that he found on youtube.

Note, though, that I also said that if you find an image or group that are great images, you can post them, but, it would be proper to add details of why you're posting them, otherwise we expect that you took them. Although, if they are that good, maybe they warrant their own thread? 

Snapshots are ok. Just post what you think are interesting.

The thing though, what you find ordinary, where you are at, someone else might find it exotic.

The idea is that this is a fun thread. I don't want to take away from that. No hard fast rules, it's just as far as posting random images/videos found on the internet, anyone could find images/vid's & flood the thread.


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## mirrorman

Here's one from my old workplace...


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## Jethro Rocker

The usual victim. Playing with new beauty dish / soft box.










Is a bit harsher without the front panel but could be very cool for low key stuff. Some coming in a couple weeks.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

I even did some quick n dirty low key stuff with myself. Didn't shave, comb hair... not even a tripod, I just held it out front! Heh. Just testing...


----------



## Jethro Rocker

More flash fun. Had a snuggly helper too!


----------



## tce63




----------



## Jethro Rocker

tce63 said:


> View attachment 82751


How cute!!


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## Barfly

Santorini and Milos.

Amoudi Beach. You walk a cool path past this cool little area and then pop out at the "beach."

This was taken at a waterfront restaurant. Man, the food in Greece is top notch... Blee dat.

You better have some strong legs in Santorini. LoL. Hills everywhere.

This is part of Sarakiniko Beach. Just out of sight. It looks like a moonscape. The water everywhere is beautiful

This was in Milos. Greece was a bucket list vacation for me and Mrs Barfly and I have to say, it was truly amazing. In our rented villa in Santorini we were 300 meters above the Aegean, sipping wine at night during a meteor shower. Just bad ass.


----------



## trax1139

O
At the bottom of the 
Grand Canyon.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

trax1139 said:


> View attachment 82807
> View attachment 82808
> O


Whaaa? Is that recent?


----------



## trax1139

I hiked down with my two Grandsons mid June this past summer.


----------



## MonstersOfTheMidway

Fantastic high quality images. The close-up detail on the fingerboard, for example is impressive: it's as if you can almost reach out and feel the grain.


Jethro Rocker said:


> More flash fun. Had a snuggly helper too!


----------



## MonstersOfTheMidway

Great photos! Not only are the photos high quality, but they reflect the adventurous sprit of you and the Mrs. Though it might be getting to all those inspiration place right now due to current events, I hope you and your family get a chance to explore (and document) more of inspirational settings in 2021.


Barfly said:


> Santorini and Milos.
> 
> Amoudi Beach. You walk a cool path past this cool little area and then pop out at the "beach."
> View attachment 82797
> This was taken at a waterfront restaurant. Man, the food in Greece is top notch... Blee dat.
> View attachment 82799
> You better have some strong legs in Santorini. LoL. Hills everywhere.
> View attachment 82800
> This is part of Sarakiniko Beach. Just out of sight. It looks like a moonscape. The water everywhere is beautiful
> View attachment 82801
> This was in Milos. Greece was a bucket list vacation for me and Mrs Barfly and I have to say, it was truly amazing. In our rented villa in Santorini we were 300 meters above the Aegean, sipping wine at night during a meteor shower. Just bad ass.
> View attachment 82802


----------



## MonstersOfTheMidway

Thank you for posting your images. 
D@mn that's some tough weather. Still, it looks like a lot of fun and very worthwhile. Keep exploring and discovering in 2021.


trax1139 said:


> View attachment 82807
> View attachment 82808
> O
> At the bottom of the
> Grand Canyon.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Thanks man! ! Ueed a remote with 2 second delay.
I like playing with my flash stuff and other than Spirit amd guitars, hard to find subjects. I am doing a shoot with a friend Sunday to play more.
Must keep my creative brain in it! I will continue to shoot in 2021 and I hope you and yours can find inspiration as well.


----------



## trax1139

MonstersOfTheMidway said:


> Thank you for posting your images.
> D@mn that's some tough weather. Still, it looks like a lot of fun and very worthwhile. Keep exploring and discovering in 2021.


That was my 13th time hiking down to the river. The first time was in 89’ with my kids. Since then, I’ve taken down all my nieces and nephews ( I have a bunch) and now my Grandkids. Getting a little harder each time.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

More playing with flash.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Very cool stuff, Jethro.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

just aimed my camera up into the air...




I haven't seen the other 2 planets yet, I'll go look in a little bit.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Was too cloudy for the Jupiter Saturn dance. Crap.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

yeah, the clouds & haze came in right after I took that...


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## Dogs of Doom

had this bugger in my neighbor's tree just now...




He's hanging on for it's dear life. The neighbor's pitbull was shaking the hell out of the tree trying to shake him out.

The neighbor finally got the leash out & got the dog away...

Earlier on, he was up in a fork & not so easily shaken. When I got my camera out, he wasn't in the fork & was holding on tight. Looked like he almost lost it at one point. The dog was shaking that branch pretty good...


----------



## ricksdisconnected

hes brand new almost. reminds me of Pogo, one of our old ones.
they are very cool creatures indeed.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

From a few years ago


----------



## ricksdisconnected

where is this @Trumpet Rider


----------



## Trumpet Rider

ricksdisconnected said:


> where is this @Trumpet Rider


Dublin. It was 2012 during the European financial crisis when some of the countries, Greece and Ireland in particular, were having trouble meeting their international financial obligations. There was a vote going on at the time as to how Ireland should deal with the problem, which is what the "YES" sign in the first pic is about. The reason the street is abandoned is that we arrived on a bank holiday (similar to our federal holidays) and everything was closed. We wandered the street looking for a cup of coffee and finally found a McDonald's open. By the time we finished our coffees our hotel room was ready and we checked in and then jet lag took us out for the rest of the day. We woke up in time for dinner!

The next day we walked to the City Center where many of the historical sights are located. You can just make out the spire of the 11th century cathedral, Christ Church in the last pic.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

beautiful place and pics


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## ricksdisconnected

kick ass pics bro.


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Great stuff, belleswell. I always enjoy your wildlife photos. Do the fish bribe you to release them?


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## ricksdisconnected

belleswell said:


> All bills are 6" which is a quick way to tell approx how long they are. The pond fish are not quite pets, but close.
> This is why they get a pass. On the other hand, fish on local lakes fear me. lol




where you located belleswell?


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## ricksdisconnected

damn those are nice slabs. beautiful pics again. 
the winter lake pic for the win though. 
if i had to pick one fishing or my guitars it would be
a hard choice and i honestly dont know what i would pick.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

I'm just finishing up a music video. Here are some of the stills I shot for it (some are in the vid, some are not).




















Edited to add a link to the finished video--15-Mar-2021.
https://www.marshallforum.com/threads/sealed-with-a-kiss.119447/


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I was watching TV a week ago & all the sudden I saw a flash & then the concussion "whoosh".

taken from my front yard:



from the street:



from the back yard:


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Dang, Dogs, was your neighbor making something in his garage?


----------



## Dogs of Doom

was driving over to see my Dad...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Trumpet Rider said:


> Dang, Dogs, was your neighbor making something in his garage?


nah, I think he left some oily rags, that caught fire. He had his welding rig in there & it blew up, which is what caught my attention...


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Ah, the old "oily rags" excuse.


----------



## DDJ34




----------



## DDJ34

The "Coke" plant. 116th & Torrence. We called it "the cloud factory". It was a quench tower for Wisconsin Steel/ Republic Steel. East Side Chicago. Abandoned, dangerous and beatiful.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Trumpet Rider said:


> Ah, the old "oily rags" excuse.


fairly new neighbors. A nice church going couple w/ 2 kids. The guy works construction & leaves at 4 AM every morning & gets home around 4PM. ½ the time, he then puts his work out in his driveway does some chopping, welding, grinding, etc.

He seems to fabricate & install fire rated steel door jams & window sills.

He was BBQ'ing outside, not too long before that, but he says that he knows he put it out & that shouldn't have caused it. Although, who knows about that one.

The previous owner blew up the house, almost 4 years to the day.. When I saw the blast & felt the wave, I was like "not again"...

He was doing something w/ his gas line & the dummy thought it a good idea to take a toke of pot & woosh...

It rocked my house, I thought some of my guitars fell over, because I could hear the strings after what sounded like a load shift & then a crash. Sounded like dishes.

His big screen TV blew right out through the front window & into the street...

On that one, I was on all the news channels, here in LA.

When people call, on my land-line, the #'s come up on my TV. My caller ID is on there.

Here's a few calls that registered from around 10:30PM - 11:30.




Universal Studios is the number NBC LA was calling from. IDK who the other ones were. There was around 50 calls. Funny how they all got my phone # though.

I did on-air interviews on 3 stations & 1 station gave rights to a few other stations.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Dogs of Doom said:


> The previous owner blew up the house, almost 4 years to the day.. When I saw the blast & felt the wave, I was like "not again"...


I remember that, but forgot it was you. Crazy stuff in your neighborhood. I hope the new guy and his family are OK.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Trumpet Rider said:


> I remember that, but forgot it was you. Crazy stuff in your neighborhood. I hope the new guy and his family are OK.


yeah, nobody was in there. My brother came over & saw the smoke, & the guy, said, "ah, no, it's probably the BBQ". His wife looked out back & said, "yeah, I see smoke coming out of the garage". I was still inside watching TV, then "whoosh!". I saw the flash, even though the sun was out. I saw the flash 1st, but I didn't think anything of it, because he's always welding over there, so I see welding flashes all the time, but, within a second, I heard the unmistakable sound of a flash bang & the air pressure volume/movement...

Might of heard the windows rattle, even though this type doesn't typically rattle.

At that point though, it's a WTF moment & your mindset goes into go see what happened & if anyone needs some immediate help, or what...


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Sorry for the out-of-focus pocket-camera pic, but the 2010 Camry odometer turned just as we drove into the garage Saturday.


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## Lo-Tek

Some random cell phone pics of the local scenery from last fall/winter


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## ricksdisconnected

Trumpet Rider said:


> Sorry for the out-of-focus pocket-camera pic, but the 2010 Camry odometer turned just as we drove into the garage Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 87270




nice pic but that aint squat. you take reasonable care of that car and in a few yrs we will
see you post pics of 3's bro.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

i need to get some jigs like you have. see if they might work on our waters


----------



## ricksdisconnected

all beautiful pics guys. nice locations too.


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## ricksdisconnected

whats that in the morel pic?
damn how far away are you from these subjects when taking the pic?


----------



## Sapient

Looks like "Don't smoke cigarettes".


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## ricksdisconnected

what is this?


----------



## Lo-Tek

ricksdisconnected said:


> what is this?



That’s a wild morel mushroom. Good stuff. None up around me yet but the woods are full of ramps (wild leeks) now and the wild asparagus should be along soon too.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

Lo-Tek said:


> That’s a wild morel mushroom. Good stuff. None up around me yet but the woods are full of ramps (wild leeks) now and the wild asparagus should be along soon too.




oh ok. doh lol


----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## Dogs of Doom

where's that?


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Yes cool old castle! Pour me a pint!!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Jethro Rocker said:


> Yes cool old castle! Pour me a pint!!


when I saw Derek Smalls, he had Rick Wakeman on a song. "Live VIA satellite" (pre-recorded tape). When he introduced him, he said he was at "his old castle in New Castle" (England)...

ff: to around 0:40


----------



## ricksdisconnected

Trumpet Rider said:


> View attachment 88697



of the batch, this one. i like this one best. the only thing busy is your eyes trying to see everything in the pic.
so many colors, so much to look at, yet very peaceful. good shot bro.
i can see this being the back of a album cover. but just which band?


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Dogs of Doom said:


> where's that?



1. A pub in Adare where we stopped for lunch on the way from Dublin to Killarney. The man is a lawyer who is meeting a couple of ladies for a business lunch.
2. Blarney Castle (where the stone is located)
3. A walk in the outskirts of Killarney
4. Rock of Cashel
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rock_of_Cashel


----------



## Trumpet Rider

ricksdisconnected said:


> of the batch, this one. i like this one best. the only thing busy is your eyes trying to see everything in the pic.
> so many colors, so much to look at, yet very peaceful. good shot bro.
> i can see this being the back of a album cover. but just which band?


Thanks, Rick. Of all of the pictures I took in Ireland, this one always stands out to me.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

Trumpet Rider said:


> Thanks, Rick. Of all of the pictures I took in Ireland, this one always stands out to me.




yeah its just a very quiet photo.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Mint Ibanez... (handle w/ care)


----------



## ricksdisconnected

thats just stupid! kick ass doom.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

wish i knew how they did that "finish".


----------



## Dogs of Doom

it's actually a cracked mirror...
______________

Have you ever seen a Lzzy Hale Explorer?

No, I mean "the Lzzy Hale Explorer". This one is Lzzy's...




I added her signature to the image for effect...


----------



## ricksdisconnected

yeah i know its a mirror but i just wonder how they do it.
acrylic mirror i know.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

ricksdisconnected said:


> yeah i know its a mirror but i just wonder how they do it.


they break it into pieces, then put it back together like a puzzle...


----------



## ricksdisconnected

https://theguitarworld.com/blogs/ne...ul-stanley-s-cracked-mirror-ibanez-came-to-be


----------



## Dogs of Doom

ricksdisconnected said:


> https://theguitarworld.com/blogs/ne...ul-stanley-s-cracked-mirror-ibanez-came-to-be


what a schlep... I could have sanded all the edges by hand rather than dremmel, & would have had it done in ¼ time, or less...

I used to work w/ glass & did custom stuff all the time...

drawing out a crack design & cutting each piece is the best way to have a consistent break, especially if making more than 1...


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## Dogs of Doom

@belleswell what's the story?


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## ricksdisconnected

belleswell said:


> Lzzy Rocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _______________________





this girl aged damn fast. in like a two yr time period. i wonder what caused it?


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## Dogs of Doom

belleswell said:


> This pic is from an interview she did with Sweetwater over her new signature deal with Gibson a few years back. They are a
> very hard working band. At one point, over 300 shows per year.


right on...

I took that shot, right before Gibson gave it to her.

here she is, showing emotion right after they gave it to her:




afterward, she was to do a meet & greet. She was an hour late, due to soundcheck at the Staples Center. They presented her w/ the guitar, then wanted a quick photoshoot. Some lady at Gibson called me over for the photoshoot, to take a couple snaps.

Then, I got to be 1st in line...




member PU239 took the pics of me...


----------



## Trumpet Rider

ricksdisconnected said:


> this girl aged damn fast. in like a two yr time period. i wonder what caused it?


She looks pretty damn good to me.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

Dogs of Doom said:


> Then, I got to be 1st in line...
> 
> .




no sloppy seconds for doom.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

I'm confused. Did you do this pic belleswell?


----------



## ricksdisconnected

Trumpet Rider said:


> She looks pretty damn good to me.




and here, eeeewwww


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Dogs of Doom said:


> I took that shot, right before Gibson gave it to her.


I should note, in the 1st image (of the guitar), she hadn't even seen it yet...

also


Dogs of Doom said:


> Then, I got to be 1st in line...





ricksdisconnected said:


> no sloppy seconds for doom.


the line was around 300-500 people long. I got to jump to the front... ...


----------



## Trumpet Rider

You know Rick, there was a time when I thought that I would never find a 40 year old woman attractive. Now, a 40 year old woman is a young chickie baby to me.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

Trumpet Rider said:


> You know Rick, there was a time when I thought that I would never find a 40 year old woman attractive. Now, a 40 year old woman is a young chickie baby to me.




i always found the 40 yr old chics hot. 
its just that ive always thought she looked like a TG to me
except her very early yrs.


----------



## Sapient

Trumpet Rider said:


> You know Rick, there was a time when I thought that I would never find a 40 year old woman attractive. Now, a 40 year old woman is a young chickie baby to me.





Your pics would seriously suggest otherwise. Lol.


----------



## Sapient

Dogs of Doom said:


> it's actually a cracked mirror...
> ______________
> 
> Have you ever seen a Lzzy Hale Explorer?
> 
> No, I mean "the Lzzy Hale Explorer". This one is Lzzy's...
> 
> View attachment 89135
> 
> 
> I added her signature to the image for effect...



That guitar is of the hottest I've ever seen. Wow.


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Sapient said:


> That guitar is of the hottest I've ever seen. Wow.


it's that glamour lighting... ...

(disclaimer: no glamour lighting was used, just a snapshot)


----------



## ricksdisconnected

Dogs of Doom said:


> it's that glamour lighting... ...
> 
> (disclaimer: no glamour lighting was used, just a snapshot)




hell i thought he was talking about your ibanez.
if he wasnt i need to go take his "LIKE" back. lol
ok i rechecked and he was.


----------



## Sapient

Dogs of Doom said:


> it's that glamour lighting... ...
> 
> (disclaimer: no glamour lighting was used, just a snapshot)



The glamour lighting came in the pics to come.


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## Trumpet Rider

belleswell said:


> It was a screen shot I grabbed from an interview that was given at Sweetwater, and the guy that was interviewing her
> asked a bunch of good questions, including some of her joy in having Gibson roll out the signature mat for her. The interview was a longer one, but this screen shot I grabbed off the vid is one I love as it shows her happiness for the sig and the bands music. I'm a fan.


OK, cool. I like the pic, just didn't know if it was yours since there were no ducks (she does qualify as wild life, though).


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## Trumpet Rider

A few from Killarney National Park


----------



## Blokkadeleider

I really should login more often here but recording with two bands takes a hell of a lot of time.
Lately I've been lazy and mostly using my GoPro.

Yesterday evening. A 1964 Ford Galaxie parked around the corner from where I live.





Two weeks ago. The old 1500's water mill near Haaksbergen, NL.





The old Deldener-Esch. Remnant of a nearby ice age Moraine.






The Twente Canal in Hengelo






Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Blokkadeleider said:


> I really should login more often here but recording with two bands takes a hell of a lot of time.
> Lately I've been lazy and mostly using my GoPro.Gerrit.


Yes, you really should log in more often here! I always enjoy your pictures.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

ricksdisconnected said:


> and here, eeeewwww



Cause she has short hair? You'd kick that outta bed? She is uber hot man.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Trumpet Rider said:


> Yes, you really should log in more often here! I always enjoy your pictures.



Thank you. 


Gr,

Gerrit,


----------



## Sapient

ricksdisconnected said:


> no sloppy seconds for doom.





Lol. Not DOOM, when it comes to the BOOM BOOM.


----------



## Sapient

Trumpet Rider said:


> A few from Killarney National Park
> 
> View attachment 89881



Hauntingly beautiful .... Does anyone remember ...laughter. 



Trumpet Rider said:


> View attachment 89883



Damn the Torpedo's becomes Damn those Mosquitos.
Beautiful pic ...just wouldn't wanna be there without some "Off". Lol.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Sapient said:


> Damn the Torpedo's becomes Damn those Mosquitos.
> Beautiful pic ...just wouldn't wanna be there without some "Off". Lol.


Actually, one of my (many) favorite things about Ireland is the absence of annoying insects, at least at the time of year that I was there: i.e., May and June.


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## Trumpet Rider

A few from the Ring of Kerry https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ring_of_Kerry


----------



## Trumpet Rider

In the first picture there are two islands in the distance at the left. The pyramid-like one was used in a Star Wars movie--it was the refuge where old Luke Skywalker was living. I never saw that movie.


----------



## Derek S

We brought my little rascal along this weekend on our hike, she had a blast.


----------



## Sapient

Derek S said:


> We brought my little rascal along this weekend on our hike, she had a blast.




You're flexing.


----------



## Derek S

Sapient said:


> You're flexing.


LOL....I HAVE to, I'm pretty scrawny if I don't!

edit: Exhibit A (same hike)


----------



## Sapient

Derek S said:


> LOL....I HAVE to, I'm pretty scrawny if I don't!
> 
> edit: Exhibit A (same hike)




Lol!

Beautiful pup. Wow!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Yesterday evening around the water retention area between Hengelo and Enschede in the Netherlands.
The system we have in place to deal with excessive rain. Works well! We haven't had wet feet for the last 10 years as cloudbursts are normal around here. Of course planning started as early as the 1960's. 









Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

It was a nice day for a walk yesterday.


----------



## Sapient

Blokkadeleider said:


> Yesterday evening around the water retention area between Hengelo and Enschede in the Netherlands.
> The system we have in place to deal with excessive rain. Works well! We haven't had wet feet for the last 10 years as cloudbursts are normal around here. Of course planning started as early as the 1960's.
> 
> View attachment 91812
> 
> View attachment 91813
> 
> 
> View attachment 91814
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



Wow!

Your place??

*edit*

Excellent. Great to know!!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I used to go take pictures at this place all the time, in the film days. I had one pic, where I won an international image award (before the internet) & was supposed to go to Washington DC to get awarded by the President. At the time, it was just a hobby, so I declined. I have an unclaimed award somewhere... 

This one's nothing award winning, but, it does have a weird look. The place is Forest Falls. The falls are a couple hundred feet, but, it has sections. I think the top section is 60-70ft, then there's a pool, then a few 20-30 ft falls & a 10 ft fall at the bottom. There's some other stuff, where the water goes down a slanted wall of rock, etc.




my guess here, is that these "falls" are just like 18" on the right, & a few feet on the left...


----------



## Neil Skene

Another night shot.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Nice one, Neil.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

My first shot using a digital p&s I had laying around from 2012. I bought the camera to take some pics for a church's music team, and once I was done it went into storage. I'm no photographer, but I'd like to delve into the hobby.

Canon PowerShot SX40 HS.






Here is it, the camera:


----------



## MonstersOfTheMidway

Dogs of Doom said:


> I used to go take pictures at this place all the time, in the film days. I had one pic, where I won an international image award (before the internet) & was supposed to go to Washington DC to get awarded by the President. At the time, it was just a hobby, so I declined. I have an unclaimed award somewhere...
> 
> This one's nothing award winning, but, it does have a weird look. The place is Forest Falls. The falls are a couple hundred feet, but, it has sections. I think the top section is 60-70ft, then there's a pool, then a few 20-30 ft falls & a 10 ft fall at the bottom. There's some other stuff, where the water goes down a slanted wall of rock, etc.
> 
> View attachment 92763
> 
> 
> my guess here, is that these "falls" are just like 18" on the right, & a few feet on the left...


Forest Falls! Yeah, I know the area (it's been a long time, though). The angle you photographed is one I don't think I've seen in person. Thanks for posting/sharing.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

Derek S said:


> We brought my little rascal along this weekend on our hike, she had a blast.



where is that derek?


----------



## Derek S

ricksdisconnected said:


> where is that derek?


Somewhere in northern Alabama, there's nice mountains to hike through and not that long of a drive from GA. We're actually going there again this weekend.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Das Boot:


----------



## Vinsanitizer

ADVICE REQUEST:

I just bought a new Canon PowerShot G7X Mark II last weekend, and so far I really like it a lot. (I didn't want the Mark III because I have no interest in Vlogging, which is what that model is geared for.) However, as of today I've noticed some pixel issues:

There are two or three stuck pixels, and I would like to know if this is common with hi res-type cameras, and whether exchanging it will eventually result in the same situation. There are other reports of pixel issues with this camera model. I haven't researched other cameras.

1. If I put the camera in, for example, Auto or Program mode and cover the lens so as to block out all light, I can see a red pixel and a blue one twinkling on the camera screen always in the same location.
2. When I put the camera in Video mode and cover the lens in the same manner, I can see two white pixels always in the same location (no red or blue).
3. If I take a black photo and view it on the camera, there are no apparent pixel issues nor do I see any issues in the photo when transferred to my PC.

So this does not seem to be an issue with pixels on the video screen. Would that mean the issue resides with the sensor, which means a possible worse scenario? I do not want to to use color-image tests, download any software, etc. I'd just rather know if this is common and whether it would be best to return or exchange it. Again, I really do like this model. But I also don't want it breaking down, especially at this price point.

Any advice?
Thank you.
-Vin

The pic is from an older phone, it's a tad blurry, but you get the "picture":


----------



## Vinsanitizer

...those two pixels do show up on videos when transferred o my PC, so it's definitely going back. Can't decide if I want a refund, or exchange it at the risk of the same issue cropping up again. I know I'm not the only person who's had this issue with this model practically out-of-the-box - there's a bunch of reports since 2016 and there's no sensor repair option built into this (that should be #1 on every digital camera!). Dammit I really like(d) this thing. Why couldn't they screw up some other model?!

.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

that's too bad...

The problem is, the image sensor on those cameras is small & they keep cramming more & more micro pixels on those things. While technology is jumping in leaps & bounds making the overall product better, they simply aren't worth working on, for the most part.

On bigger sensors, they can do pixel mapping. They can also do it on screens, like your LED TV, but, when talking in micro pixels, it gets expensive & they don't necessarily have room around the imaging surfaces to add extra adjustment stuff...

Trade it in & give it another whirl. If that one's no good, claim lemon law & get your money back...


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Dogs of Doom said:


> that's too bad...
> 
> The problem is, the image sensor on those cameras is small & they keep cramming more & more micro pixels on those things. While technology is jumping in leaps & bounds making the overall product better, they simply aren't worth working on, for the most part.
> 
> On bigger sensors, they can do pixel mapping. They can also do it on screens, like your LED TV, but, when talking in micro pixels, it gets expensive & they don't necessarily have room around the imaging surfaces to add extra adjustment stuff...
> 
> Trade it in & give it another whirl. If that one's no good, claim lemon law & get your money back...



Thanks, that's what I was considering. Your explanation makes a lot of sense. I'll see if they (BestBuy) will renew the 15-day return window on the exchange.


----------



## Ramo

.


----------



## Ramo

I was on my way back from gym and saw this empty street, I thought it looked cool so I snapped the pic.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

^ Nice pic.

I was able to exchange my camera for a new one with a renewed 15-day return window. No issues so far, hoping nothing crops up. Again, the Canon PowerShot G7X Mark II. Plenty good enough shots for what I'll ever need.


----------



## Torren61

Near Ukiah, CA




I thought this fellow looked dapper. Sydney, AU





Old '77 LP of mine. Second refinish.


----------



## DreamerDeceiver

belleswell said:


> Mecosta county Michigan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barred owl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vexilar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mean Green 1 lb test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfram jigs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crappie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bluegills and crappie. The lake where I caught these is about 5 miles away.
> The bluegills here were averaging 9 to 10 inches. The large one was 10 1/2".
> The large crappie was 13 1/2".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grooming - I took this one a couple days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bald Eagle




Youre in snowmachine haven ,...Im jealous.

Super awesome pics.

Old post I know.


----------



## Torren61

Anyone know where this is?




This one was taken near central Missouri




Here's that '77 Les Paul again. First refinish.


----------



## Torren61

Outside of Palm Springs, CA. I'm an electrical lineman.


----------



## Sapient

Torren61 said:


> Near Ukiah, CA
> 
> I thought this fellow looked dapper. Sydney, AU
> 
> View attachment 94180



I sense BO for some reason. He looks a bit "spicy".


----------



## Sapient

Dogs of Doom said:


> that's too bad...
> 
> The problem is, the image sensor on those cameras is small & they keep cramming more & more micro pixels on those things. While technology is jumping in leaps & bounds making the overall product better, they simply aren't worth working on, for the most part.
> 
> On bigger sensors, they can do pixel mapping. They can also do it on screens, like your LED TV, but, when talking in micro pixels, it gets expensive & they don't necessarily have room around the imaging surfaces to add extra adjustment stuff...
> 
> Trade it in & give it another whirl. If that one's no good, claim lemon law & get your money back...



I've always snickered about this. People often don't realize that quality is in the sensor. You can have a trillion MP camera and it would suck. Lol


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Sapient said:


> I've always snickered about this. People often don't realize that quality is in the sensor. You can have a trillion MP camera and it would suck. Lol



What makes for a good sensor? Are there commonly listed specs people go by?

By the way - I should mention that I was at a car show for the car pics I posted above, in case that wasn't obvious. That's not my car. We did talk to the owner. Those guys are no different than guitar players. Meticulous as all get-out. 

.


----------



## Sapient

Vinsanitizer said:


> What makes for a good sensor? Are there commonly listed specs people go by?
> 
> By the way - I should mention that I was at a car show for the car pics I posted above, in case that wasn't obvious. That's not my car. We did talk to the owner. Those guys are no different than guitar players. Meticulous as all get-out.
> 
> .



Hello 'ster. I didn't see your pics since I just started from Doom's post. I still need to go back and play. Lol.

It's my personal belief that the highest quality one is crafted first then is sort of sabotaged on down to the cheapest one available. For example, I believe Canon would ONLY research and do continued development on the 1D, in SLRs. Every camera down is just fudged a little bit to make it a "little better" than the last one. There is no 5D, 7D, etc. research because it makes no sense. I know it's the same with software when writing it - you write the full program then block out features as the price price point goes down. The "different" versions are in no way even their own - to be maintained and have some sort of unique focus on them. It's all really kind of a scam pertaining to a lot of businesses. So, I don't know the exact elements of a top-notch sensor, but I do feel very strongly that and company's "models down" from it are a sabotaged version of it. It would make perfect sense too from an economical perspective and the perspective of common sense and an organized development procedure.

Funny, so when like a "new" 7D comes out people are like ...cool!! It's just the same old one with a "shift" that could have always been done since the very first "top tier" sensor was created. Like, ...20 years ago now. Lol.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

A few from the Dingle Peninsula (really)


----------



## Torren61

Trumpet Rider said:


> A few from the Dingle Peninsula (really)
> 
> View attachment 94243
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 94244
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 94245
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 94246
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 94247



Thank you for not posting pics from the dingleberry perspective. (Cool pics!)


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Trumpet Rider said:


> A few from the Dingle Peninsula (really)
> 
> View attachment 94243
> 
> 
> View attachment 94244
> 
> 
> View attachment 94245
> 
> 
> View attachment 94246
> 
> 
> View attachment 94247



Man, those sure are vivid. Is that straight off the camera or was there some post-editing?

.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Vinsanitizer said:


> What makes for a good sensor? Are there commonly listed specs people go by?
> 
> By the way - I should mention that I was at a car show for the car pics I posted above, in case that wasn't obvious. That's not my car. We did talk to the owner. Those guys are no different than guitar players. Meticulous as all get-out.
> 
> .





Sapient said:


> Hello 'ster. I didn't see your pics since I just started from Doom's post. I still need to go back and play. Lol.
> 
> It's my personal belief that the highest quality one is crafted first then is sort of sabotaged on down to the cheapest one available. For example, I believe Canon would ONLY research and do continued development on the 1D, in SLRs. Every camera down is just fudged a little bit to make it a "little better" than the last one. There is no 5D, 7D, etc. research because it makes no sense. I know it's the same with software when writing it - you write the full program then block out features as the price price point goes down. The "different" versions are in no way even their own - to be maintained and have some sort of unique focus on them. It's all really kind of a scam pertaining to a lot of businesses. So, I don't know the exact elements of a top-notch sensor, but I do feel very strongly that and company's "models down" from it are a sabotaged version of it. It would make perfect sense too from an economical perspective and the perspective of common sense and an organized development procedure.
> 
> Funny, so when like a "new" 7D comes out people are like ...cool!! It's just the same old one with a "shift" that could have always been done since the very first "top tier" sensor was created. Like, ...20 years ago now. Lol.


kind of sort of...

You could read an encyclopedia on digital imaging.

a few subjects to look up are:

pixel size
pixel density
pixel pitch
cmos vs ccd
image processing engine
sensor size
image bit depth

do note, that, the same considerations work on the capture end, as well as the display end, as the rules are pretty much the same, in practice, although, in capture, you are working w/ more micro-technology, because you have to fit it in a small camera, & the camera can't afford to get too hot by running too much stuff inside of a cramped, sealed box.

But, the micro-technology is a benefit, for the larger arena of display. Because if you can make smaller better, you can put even more stuff in a larger machine, like a big screen TV.

Pixel quality - another thing to look up on it's own is sort of tricky. Used to be the size of the pixel mattered more than the amount of pixels. You could have 1 pixel, equal the image of 100 pixels, but, the 100 pixels would be broken up into 100 pieces (10x10), so you'd have 10 artifacts vertically & 10 horizontally. Now consider pixel pitch. The space between pixels & how the image processor has to stitch the 10x10 together to equal the 1 unadulterated pixel, which pixel set will be better?

Used to be CCD was the better chipset over the CMOS, but, the limitations of the CCD were outdone by the power of the CMOS & filtering. That same filtering is also being used to stitch in pixel pitch issues, & pixel pitch is getting less a problem, so less pitch + better filtering = better imaging.

There has been many points where, what used to be considered impossible, now the tables are turned, w/ technological advances...

I don't know if the CMOS will ever have the color depth & richness of the CCD, but, the CCD had it's problems, once the sensor got warm, & you couldn't break the 5MP barrier very easily, w/o getting cost prohibitive.

Image capture devices & imaging quality is one of those things that can take a long time to figure out. Depending on your imaging philosophy, your idea of image might be different than someone else. That's how you end up w/ the different imaging philosophies of Canon vs Nikon vs Sony, etc. Each put importance & emphasis on certain criteria. Some overlap, but some don't. It gives you choice over what one meets your criteria.

But, it, like looking at any gear, will take you looking into & learning what's important to you...


----------



## Sapient

Dogs of Doom said:


> kind of sort of...
> 
> You could read an encyclopedia on digital imaging.
> 
> a few subjects to look up are:
> 
> pixel size
> pixel density
> pixel pitch
> cmos vs ccd
> image processing engine
> sensor size
> image bit depth
> 
> do note, that, the same considerations work on the capture end, as well as the display end, as the rules are pretty much the same, in practice, although, in capture, you are working w/ more micro-technology, because you have to fit it in a small camera, & the camera can't afford to get too hot by running too much stuff inside of a cramped, sealed box.
> 
> But, the micro-technology is a benefit, for the larger arena of display. Because if you can make smaller better, you can put even more stuff in a larger machine, like a big screen TV.
> 
> Pixel quality - another thing to look up on it's own is sort of tricky. Used to be the size of the pixel mattered more than the amount of pixels. You could have 1 pixel, equal the image of 100 pixels, but, the 100 pixels would be broken up into 100 pieces (10x10), so you'd have 10 artifacts vertically 7 horizontally. Now consider pixel pitch. The space between pixels & how the image processor has to stitch the 10x10 together to equal the 1 unadulterated pixel, which pixel set will be better?
> 
> Used to be CCD was the better chipset over the CMOS, but, the limitations of the CCD were outdone by the power of the CMOS & filtering. That same filtering is also being used to stitch in pixel pitch issues, & pixel pitch is getting less a problem, so less pitch + better filtering = better imaging.
> 
> There has been many points where, what used to be considered impossible, now the tables are turned, w/ technological advances...
> 
> I don't know if the CMOS will ever have the color depth & richness of the CCD, but, the CCD had it's problems, once the sensor got warm, & you couldn't break the 5MP barrier very easily, w/o getting cost prohibitive.
> 
> Image capture devices & imaging quality is one of those things that can take a long time to figure out. Depending on your imaging philosophy, your idea of image might be different than someone else. That's how you end up w/ the different imaging philosophies of Canon vs Nikon vs Sony, etc. Each put importance & emphasis on certain criteria. Some overlap, but some don't. It gives you choice over what one meets your criteria.
> 
> But, it, like looking at any gear, will take you looking into & learning what's important to you...



Yepper, I'm aware of those elements of a sensor and camera it's just the idea of what makes one better in regards to ???? .... magnetic materials? ... conductive devices ?? ... etc. All the digital elements I get though. If they were to reduce bit resolution in general or reduce resolution in anyway be it on bit type or factors of math it would be the "trimming" I'm talking about to intentionally make the "lower" model a bastardized version of the same processor.

Think of it this way (whoever), all of Canon's (say) cameras in regards to technology are the same. Then think of it as features, capabilities, etc., are "turned off" as you go down the chain. There is really only one camera at the top an it bastardized configurations of it that we call the other "lower" models. This is based on the concept that the "parent" camera (top one) would contain all the elements that the derived camera could possibly get. Meaning, if it's a different technology like say, ..mirrorless, then those pieces are "puzzled" in accordingly as not necessarily a derivative, but instead a standalone feature (or module) that can be fit into a particular parent model.

It's a lot like a program where everything is looked at at parent items with child derivatives - the parent object could be a car, then deriving from that, a particular car that would have all the elements of the parent base car object then the extensions of its very self where it has additions or self attributes. To make it more complicated you can then multiple inherit from say, two parent objects - if the derivative will carry elements of both then additionally extend itself. 

Why did I even make that last paragraph? It's how they could factor in mirrorless technology into a base camera - it would have the base (parent) elements of a raw camera, then extend its ...."mirrorness". Basically you could flow chart say, ....Canon's cameras, derived cameras, and common modules into their ready-to-go handy internal product map to visually see their whole flow in regards to their very products.

Sorry if that was nerdy, but I'm just trying to show a business product view that they do have and how it most likely is.

-Sapient L. Nerdo


----------



## Torren61

I just realized... if you rearrange the letters in "pixel", you get "Plexi". Just sayin'


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Torren61 said:


> I just realized... if you rearrange the letters in "pixel", you get "Plexi". Just sayin'


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Vinsanitizer said:


> Man, those sure are vivid. Is that straight off the camera or was there some post-editing?



I sometimes darken them a bit for monitor viewing, which increases the saturation. When viewed on a television they look plenty saturated already and don't need any post-editing. 

There is a setting in the camera that should accomplish the same thing but I don't use it since the as-is image looks so great for TV slide shows.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

back in the (my) last days of film, I owned a pair of these. Maxxum 7. They were pretty high tech & programmable.




I took this when I sold it...

I sold them, because, at the time, I had about $13K in Minolta gear & everyone was wanting digital. I wasn't sold on digital, but, was forced to make the move. I asked Minolta when they were going to release a DSLR (which they didn't have). The reply I got was they weren't planning on releasing a DSLR in the near, or distant future...

At the time, they had sold out to Konica, to form Konica-Minolta.

Not too long after this, they sold their camera division licensing to Sony. That was about 2 years later. By then, I had already invested over $20K into Canon gear, so...

I loved these 7 cameras.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Vinsanitizer said:


> What makes for a good sensor? Are there commonly listed specs people go by?
> 
> By the way - I should mention that I was at a car show for the car pics I posted above, in case that wasn't obvious. That's not my car. We did talk to the owner. Those guys are no different than guitar players. Meticulous as all get-out.
> 
> .


This has been covered dairly extensively here in a few posts. I will add.
Most sensors are made by only a few companies, Sony makes full size sensors for most companies. 
The sensor size is the easiest, most effective way to determine image quality especially in lower light. 
Think of this.
A phine has a tiny little sensor like 1/8 inch or such in size. Cram 18 million pixels on there how small is each pixel? How much light can it gather without amplifying signal? Not very much!! Amplify signal, amplify noise just like an amp. 
Noisy awful low loght pics then they add noise reduction which smears detail.

Now consider a full frame is it is called sensor that is 36mm x 24mm in size. Huge!! If you stick to say 24 M pixels, each pixel is enormous compared to the cell phone so they gather rafts more light. Super good in low light. Doesn't really matter who makes said sensor, each camera will have it's own processing etc. That is one way to determine what will be a "better" sensor, especially in low light. It affects all sorts of things from lenses to depth in photo.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Dogs of Doom said:


> back in the (my) last days of film, I owned a pair of these. Maxxum 7. They were pretty high tech & programmable.
> 
> View attachment 94345
> 
> 
> I took this when I sold it...
> 
> I sold them, because, at the time, I had about $13K in Minolta gear & everyone was wanting digital. I wasn't sold on digital, but, was forced to make the move. I asked Minolta when they were going to release a DSLR (which they didn't have). The reply I got was they weren't planning on releasing a DSLR in the near, or distant future...
> 
> At the time, they had sold out to Konica, to form Konica-Minolta.
> 
> Not too long after this, they sold their camera division licensing to Sony. That was about 2 years later. By then, I had already invested over $20K into Canon gear, so...
> 
> I loved these 7 cameras.


Yeah those were loaded to the nines!


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Sapient said:


> Hello 'ster. I didn't see your pics since I just started from Doom's post. I still need to go back and play. Lol.
> 
> It's my personal belief that the highest quality one is crafted first then is sort of sabotaged on down to the cheapest one available. For example, I believe Canon would ONLY research and do continued development on the 1D, in SLRs. Every camera down is just fudged a little bit to make it a "little better" than the last one. There is no 5D, 7D, etc. research because it makes no sense. I know it's the same with software when writing it - you write the full program then block out features as the price price point goes down. The "different" versions are in no way even their own - to be maintained and have some sort of unique focus on them. It's all really kind of a scam pertaining to a lot of businesses. So, I don't know the exact elements of a top-notch sensor, but I do feel very strongly that and company's "models down" from it are a sabotaged version of it. It would make perfect sense too from an economical perspective and the perspective of common sense and an organized development procedure.
> 
> Funny, so when like a "new" 7D comes out people are like ...cool!! It's just the same old one with a "shift" that could have always been done since the very first "top tier" sensor was created. Like, ...20 years ago now. Lol.


Different models will use different sized sensors so yes they are different. Then they subtract "features" as you go downhill. The lower end Nikon DSLR uses a different sensor from the high end, different size etc. But all those lower mid models use the same sensor. The higher end full frame use a larger sensor. Then focus ability, frames per second etc etc all come into play as features.


----------



## Torren61

The center of the city of Strasburg, France. I mean from, well, you know... a window.




North of Trinidad, CA.




South end of Ruth Lake in Ruth Lake, CA.




Near Mad River, CA.


----------



## Torren61

Kinda weird to see grass growing from the top of a power pole in Eureka, CA.






Do ya' feel lucky? Well, DO ya'... punk? *pew* *pew* *pew*




You know what's missing from this nest?




Yep... an orange.




Or... a peanut.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

what's this, elf crossing?


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Learning Manual mode (more experience than knowledge it seems).

Zoom: 18mm
f/4
1/15 sec.
ISO 4000

Looks like could use a little more exposure & saturation:


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Vinsanitizer said:


> Learning Manual mode (more experience than knowledge it seems).
> 
> Zoom: 18mm
> f/4
> 1/15 sec.
> ISO 4000
> 
> Looks like could use a little more exposure & saturation:


Nice use of depth of field. Using a more open aperture gave you that so well done! 
Exposure in this case seems ok to me, different monitors and devices will all look different. Saturation is personal taste. Can add later.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Jethro Rocker said:


> Nice use of depth of field. Using a more open aperture gave you that so well done!
> Exposure in this case seems ok to me, different monitors and devices will all look different. Saturation is personal taste. Can add later.



Thanks! It took me about 20 shots to get a few that were right, and then this was the best of maybe 3. No tripod, just hand-held. I was trying to get the aperture to get all of the mini camera front-to-rear, with everything else out of focus. You sure do have to fiddle around to get the experience, and understand what to do and how each change affects everything else. It's like trying to dial in a Mesa/Boogie Mark V. 

The monitor I'm using at home lately - it's older, everything looks overexposed no matter how I adjust the thing. Thinking about getting a 4K UHD, but I think I should view some photos through a variety of devices first to see how they all differ.
.


----------



## DreamerDeceiver

Torren61 said:


> The center of the city of Strasburg, France. I mean from, well, you know... a window.
> 
> View attachment 94346
> 
> 
> North of Trinidad, CA.
> 
> View attachment 94347
> 
> 
> South end of Ruth Lake in Ruth Lake, CA.
> 
> View attachment 94348
> 
> 
> Near Mad River, CA.
> 
> View attachment 94349
> 
> 
> View attachment 94350





Whats that a teak countertop in France?
Cool shot


----------



## DreamerDeceiver

Torren61 said:


> Kinda weird to see grass growing from the top of a power pole in Eureka, CA.
> View attachment 94394
> 
> 
> View attachment 94395
> 
> 
> Do ya' feel lucky? Well, DO ya'... punk? *pew* *pew* *pew*
> 
> View attachment 94396
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what's missing from this nest?
> 
> View attachment 94397
> 
> 
> Yep... an orange.
> 
> View attachment 94398
> 
> 
> Or... a peanut.
> 
> View attachment 94399




Someone has fun at work. Creative too.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

Dogs of Doom said:


> what's this, elf crossing?




hes was in @DreamerDeceiver neighborhood.


----------



## DreamerDeceiver

ricksdisconnected said:


> hes was in @DreamerDeceiver neighborhood.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

DreamerDeceiver said:


> View attachment 94560




i dont know wat that is.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

guys you take some good pics. even when its something simple, you make it look great.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Vinsanitizer said:


> Thanks! It took me about 20 shots to get a few that were right, and then this was the best of maybe 3. No tripod, just hand-held. I was trying to get the aperture to get all of the mini camera front-to-rear, with everything else out of focus. You sure do have to fiddle around to get the experience, and understand what to do and how each change affects everything else. It's like trying to dial in a Mesa/Boogie Mark V.
> 
> The monitor I'm using at home lately - it's older, everything looks overexposed no matter how I adjust the thing. Thinking about getting a 4K UHD, but I think I should view some photos through a variety of devices first to see how they all differ.
> .


Thankfully one can preview and set with digital. It does take time. I spent 30 years with no ability to preview like digital. 
Yes the Mark V is finnicky. I kept the TC100 instead.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

Jethro Rocker said:


> Thankfully one can preview and set with digital. It does take time. I spent 30 years with no ability to preview like digital.
> Yes the Mark V is finnicky. I kept the TC100 instead.




you got rid of your V ?


----------



## anitoli

Jethro Rocker said:


> Thankfully one can preview and set with digital. It does take time. I spent 30 years with no ability to preview like digital.
> Yes the Mark V is finnicky. I kept the TC100 instead.


Yeah film was do or die. If you didn't get your photography skills together quick you were wasting tons of money developing crap photos/ slides.


----------



## Torren61

Photography studio window in Sydney, AU.




Sydney Tower Restaurant. The bit where you sit at the tables revolves so you get a great view of the city.




I think the Tower is about 800 feet tall.


----------



## Torren61

Sunset from a tall bucket truck in Riverside, CA.




My wife. You can tell her but she just HAS to know...







A tow truck pulling a tow truck carrying a tow truck.




My two dogs when they were alive. They were having so much fun.


----------



## DreamerDeceiver

Your wife is nuckin futs


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Torren61 said:


> Sunset from a tall bucket truck in Riverside, CA.
> 
> View attachment 94634



Three famous "glowing orbs"; evidence of UFO activitry.
I've seen them on TV before.

Update: also, there's one in the lower left corner which that I did not see at first.


----------



## Torren61

Vinsanitizer said:


> Three famous "glowing orbs"; evidence of UFO activitry.
> I've seen them on TV before.
> 
> Update: also, there's one in the lower left corner which that I did not see at first.



I've seen orbs in the same room I was in... among other things.


----------



## Torren61

DreamerDeceiver said:


> Your wife is nuckin futs



Well, she's from AU. That should explain it. (Plus, it was dead, lol.)


----------



## ricksdisconnected

Torren61 said:


> I've seen orbs in the same room I was in... among other things.




put down the pipe and back away slowly.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

Torren61 said:


> Well, she's from AU. That should explain it. (Plus, it was dead, lol.)




still very poisonous days after death.


----------



## Torren61

ricksdisconnected said:


> put down the pipe and back away slowly.



I'd tell you all about it but I'd get a bunch of "woo" comments so I'll keep it to myself.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

Torren61 said:


> I'd tell you all about it but I'd get a bunch of "woo" comments so I'll keep it to myself.




thats why there are PMs


----------



## Vinsanitizer

ricksdisconnected said:


> thats why there are PMs



And if you PM Rick, you gotta PM the rest of us too. I mean, fair's only fair.

The PM's I get lately, you'd swear everything's a secret. It's enough to fill a whole 'nother forum.

.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

Vinsanitizer said:


> And if you PM Rick, you gotta PM the rest of us too. I mean, fair's only fair.
> 
> The PM's I get lately, you'd swear everything's a secret. It's enough to fill a whole 'nother forum.
> 
> .




yep.


----------



## Vinsanitizer




----------



## Trident

*Aliens n “PIZZA” *


----------



## Vinsanitizer




----------



## Torren61

The one that got away. 1995 Jimmy Page Signature Les Paul. I had the lowest serial number I ever saw in them and the wood grain is insane. I traded it at a guitar show for a '77 LP and a '88 Strat. *sigh* The University of Experience is sometimes hard on you.









I should have kept this one, too. I was always swapping gear. Now, I don't let them go very easily. I tend to hang onto most of it.







I refinished this '88 Strat...




Into this:


----------



## Torren61

Do dogs get embarrassed when you take a picture of them pooping? I think so. That was my dog, Izzy.




This is Red Rocks Amphitheater in Colorado. The acoustics there are unbelievable.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

ricksdisconnected said:


> you got rid of your V ?


Yeah I got both new from store. Chose the TC100. But I did keep the Mark V 35 combo.


----------



## Torren61

The sky and the sun...


----------



## Torren61

The sun and the moon...


----------



## Torren61

Rainbows And Clouds




(That's my old truck)























Cue the Simpson's theme song...




(How cool would it have been if that was a Brink's truck?)


----------



## Dogs of Doom

speaking of rainbows...




I took this shot of a guy who's a reporter for Blabbermouth. I saw this rainbow, & then there's this guy wearing a Rainbow shirt, & the event was a Rainbow oriented show...

It was a Legends of Rock, including Vinny Appice on drums, Rudy Sarzo on Bass, Craig Goldie on guitar & Andrew Freeman on vocals....

Vinnie, Craig, & Rudy played in Dio, who obviously was in Rainbow. They showcased on some Rainbow music, as well as other classic rock stuff...

But, how iconic, taking a picture of a guy in a Rainbow shirt, w/ a rainbow in the background at a Rainbow event... ...


----------



## Vinsanitizer

I can't "Like" every post, I'm not in this thread all the time, but you's guys sure take some nice pics. 

What are some of the software programs (Windows) you people use for photo and video PP?
.


----------



## Torren61

You're probably not talking to me but I used an iPhone or a Canon SX80 Powershot and no programs except I used my Mac's Photos to crop. I like to think since I don't know how to process photos, at least I shoot some interesting things.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

Torren61 said:


> I like to think since I don't know how to process photos, at least I shoot some interesting things.



so did Larry Flint.


----------



## Torren61

ricksdisconnected said:


> so did Larry Flint.



So did Joseph Paul Franklin...


----------



## ricksdisconnected

Torren61 said:


> So did Joseph Paul Franklin...




happened just 30 minutes from my house in Lawrenceville ga.
but


----------



## Torren61

ricksdisconnected said:


> happened just 30 minutes from my house in Lawrenceville ga.



AHA! Now I know exactly where you live! Kinda...


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Torren61 said:


> AHA! Now I know exactly where you live! Kinda...


Now all's we gotta do is find out what time he usually leaves the house and what room all his gears are in. 

.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

Vinsanitizer said:


> Now all's we gotta do is find out what time he usually leaves the house and what room all his gears are in.
> 
> .




hell i got crap scattered everywhere. hell, maybe i can get him to clean up a lil when he
starts sifting through the goods too? 
i'll leave him a couple bucks to do so but not tell him where ive hidden it.


----------



## Lo-Tek

We lost (passed away) our old dog this summer. Went and adopted this girl from a local shelter a few weeks ago. A ten month old Black Mouth Cur (I never heard of the breed). Seems like she'll work out fine but we are gonna try going to a trainer with her.











October 1 - last swim of the year? Water temp already down to about 60.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

why does she need a trainer?


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Vinsanitizer said:


> I can't "Like" every post, I'm not in this thread all the time, but you's guys sure take some nice pics.
> 
> What are some of the software programs (Windows) you people use for photo and video PP?
> .


I typically shoot in raw camera format & use Photoshop to process & turn it into jpg, or png. Many x's jpg, because the site won't take the 1MB+ filesize of png... png has better colors & less pixel artifacting...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

ricksdisconnected said:


> why does she need a trainer?


why do people need to be "learned"?


----------



## Trident

ricksdisconnected said:


> so did Larry Flint.



Ole Larry was the KING of...
*Scratch n Sniif*


----------



## ricksdisconnected

Dogs of Doom said:


> why do people need to be "learned"?




train her yourself. basic commands are easy. its the dogs people that are hardest to train.


----------



## Lo-Tek

ricksdisconnected said:


> why does she need a trainer?





ricksdisconnected said:


> train her yourself. basic commands are easy. its the dogs people that are hardest to train.



We have always trained our own dogs but we’re not great at it. This pup is really smart but she’s been in the shelter most all of her life and seems like she could benefit from some socialization. I suspect we won’t do lots of lessons but some anyways. Perhaps more for our benefit than hers. lol


----------



## ricksdisconnected

Lo-Tek said:


> We have always trained our own dogs but we’re not great at it. This pup is really smart but she’s been in the shelter most all of her life and seems like she could benefit from some socialization. I suspect we won’t do lots of lessons but some anyways. Perhaps more for our benefit than hers. lol




either way, thank you for rescuing bro.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

ricksdisconnected said:


> train her yourself. basic commands are easy. its the dogs people that are hardest to train.


so, you're a dog's people... ...


----------



## ricksdisconnected

Dogs of Doom said:


> so, you're a dog's people... ...




YES. owned by my dogs indeed.


----------



## Torren61

Don't do it, Amanda...




I actually do live in Bigfoot country


















I wish I lived on Fuzz Rd (not really)


----------



## Torren61

There really is a pot of gold at the end of some rainbows.







How would you feel walking across this bridge?


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I went to costco today & saw this happy couple. I thought it was "til death do you part", but, I guess death didn't part this happy couple...




iPhone


----------



## Trident

*Thats sexy DOD! 


Well done*


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Trident said:


> *Thats sexy DOD!
> 
> 
> Well done*


they were trying to bone each other, right there, in public!


----------



## Torren61

Ever get the feeling something bad is about to happen?




Bart Simpson?




No, just a mushroom







I saw these two jeeps on the same day about thirty miles apart, and not on main roads.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

Dogs of Doom said:


> they were trying to bone each other, right there, in public!




lol.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

*Fast shutter*
f/4
1/500 sec.
ISO-125
37mm
"Max" aperture 2.96875







*Slow shutter*
f/11
1/6 sec.
ISO-160
37mm
"Max" aperture 2.96875






Fun stuff.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Vinsanitizer said:


> *Fast shutter*
> f/4
> 1/500 sec.
> ISO-125
> 37mm
> Aperture 2.96875
> 
> *Slow shutter*
> f/11
> 1/6 sec.
> ISO-160
> 37mm
> Aperture 2.96875
> 
> Fun stuff.


where did you get the aperture number?

something's wrong, unless it's telling you, that, that's the lens' max aperture...

aperture, is the "f" #

so, when you have f/11

that means, focal length divided by 11 = your aperture...

for example, if your focal length is 22mm, & your aperture is f/11, the aperture is 2mm. To flip numbers around, if your lens is 22mm & your aperture is f/2, then your aperture is 11mm.

In your case, your lens says 37mm

37/4=9.25mm aperture (image 1)
37/11=3.36mm aperture (image 2)

f=focal length
f=37mm

so, I'm not sure how both images aperture could be 2.96875


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Dogs of Doom said:


> where did you get the aperture number?
> 
> something's wrong, unless it's telling you, that, that's the lens' max aperture...
> 
> aperture, is the "f" #
> 
> so, when you have f/11
> 
> that means, focal length divided by 11 = your aperture...
> 
> for example, if your focal length is 22mm, & your aperture is f/11, the aperture is 2mm. To flip numbers around, if your lens is 22mm & your aperture is f/2, then your aperture is 11mm.
> 
> In your case, your lens says 37mm
> 
> 37/4=9.25mm aperture (image 1)
> 37/11=3.36mm aperture (image 2)
> 
> f=focal length
> f=37mm
> 
> so, I'm not sure how both images aperture could be 2.96875



The image properties:

Yes? (The camera itself shows the specs for each photo, but that's not where I got these ones from, I got 'em from the image properties after transferring them to my PC. They both have the same "Max aperture", I probably shoulda just left that out.)


----------



## Torren61

Flowers







These are mine. We planted tea roses.


----------



## Torren61




----------



## Torren61




----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Vinsanitizer

Dogs of Doom said:


>


Animated GIF. Kewl idea.


----------



## DreamerDeceiver

Vinsanitizer said:


> Animated GIF. Kewl idea.







Chinese restaurant has the shimmering water portraits

Welcome to the house of meow !


----------



## DreamerDeceiver

Capturing that plants woody shroom was impeccable timing !


----------



## Trumpet Rider

The last (I promise) few from my 2012 trip to Ireland.
















I haven't been everywhere, but I've been to a lot of beautiful places. I found Ireland to be the most consistently scenic, beautiful place I have visited.


----------



## Torren61

Trumpet Rider said:


> The last (I promise) few from my 2012 trip to Ireland.
> 
> View attachment 96277
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 96278
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 96279
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 96280
> 
> 
> I haven't been everywhere, but I've been to a lot of beautiful places. I found Ireland to be the most consistently scenic, beautiful place I have visited.



I would like to see more pics. Nice work!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

St Paul's Cathedral - St Paul MN...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Seagull in flight...




I don't remember the settings, but, I know it was a multi-second exposure. I wanted to pan w/ the bird, w/ a 400mm lens. It ended up looking like an abstract paining, so I ended up liking it...


----------



## Torren61

Monet Swans






Not Monet Swans


----------



## StrummerJoe

Damnit. I really need to go see an optomitrist and get some glasses.

I thought this was the _pornography thread... _


----------



## StrummerJoe

Guess I should contribute....

Friends fishing, taken by my wife of myself and a now dear and departed buddy. RIP Rocky


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Torren61 said:


> Monet Swans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not Monet Swans
> 
> View attachment 96283
> 
> 
> View attachment 96284
> 
> 
> View attachment 96285


turkey vultures?


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Dogs of Doom said:


> Seagull in flight...
> 
> View attachment 96282
> 
> 
> I don't remember the settings, but, I know it was a multi-second exposure. I wanted to pan w/ the bird, w/ a 400mm lens. It ended up looking like an abstract paining, so I ended up liking it...



Nice! That does look like a painting, first thing I thought. So what you're doing is both slowing the shutter speed AND getting blur from following the bird's flight path. Yes?
.


----------



## Torren61

Dogs of Doom said:


> turkey vultures?


The first photo was a bevy of swans taken with an iPhone that was in a Swarovski iPhone frame and shot through one ocular of Swarovski binoculars. They were just so far away that the shot came out looking like a Monet. The other three shots were, indeed, turkey vultures. The vultures are creepy effers, huh?


----------



## Sapient

Torren61 said:


> The first photo was a bevy of swans taken with an iPhone that was in a Swarovski iPhone frame and shot through one ocular of Swarovski binoculars. They were just so far away that the shot came out looking like a Monet. The other three shots were, indeed, turkey vultures. The vultures are creepy effers, huh?



Creepy no doubt. Satan bird.


----------



## Lo-Tek

Torren61 said:


> The first photo was a bevy of swans taken with an iPhone that was in a Swarovski iPhone frame and shot through one ocular of Swarovski binoculars. They were just so far away that the shot came out looking like a Monet. The other three shots were, indeed, turkey vultures. The vultures are creepy effers, huh?



I love seeing vultures sunning themselves like that. They are cool birds.


----------



## Derek S

Couple from this past weekends hike...

(I don't own a nice camera, sorry, my pics are usually just phone shots)


----------



## Torren61

Redwoods









This is who wired my '53 Champ


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Vinsanitizer said:


> Nice! That does look like a painting, first thing I thought. So what you're doing is both slowing the shutter speed AND getting blur from following the bird's flight path. Yes?
> .


yep... & the bird's motion further paints it's own shape...


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Derek S said:


> Couple from this past weekends hike...
> 
> (I don't own a nice camera, sorry, my pics are usually just phone shots)


It's not what you have. It's what you do with what you have.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

I took a ride 600 feet up a mountain





To a natural bridge.




In Kentucky.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

Trumpet Rider said:


> It's not what you have. It's what you do with what you have.




NOT what she said, but i remained hopeful.


----------



## Sapient

Dogs of Doom said:


> turkey vultures?



Never knew there was such a thing. They look like guard birds at the gates of hell. Imagine being at your last few breaths laying in the sand dying, compounded with their presence as your last living visual. Death companioned with death. Freaky.


----------



## Torren61

Sapient said:


> Never knew there was such a thing. They look like guard birds at the gates of hell. Imagine being at your last few breaths laying in the sand dying, compounded with their presence as your last living visual. Death companioned with death. Freaky.


----------



## Sapient

Torren61 said:


> View attachment 96678
> 
> 
> View attachment 96679



All I can say is Hell has a wonderful front view and access to it. Lol.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

I visited Keeneland Race Track near Lexington, KY. We were there in time for morning warm-ups.
















I did a couple similar series prior to this one and then realized that I probably should switch from ISO100 to ISO400.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

use to live close by there. worked on a horse farm there when i was a kid. 
race horse bording area. you wouldnt believe the security.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

We toured a few farms and saw the $$$ invested in these horses. I would believe the security.

That must have been a fun job, Rick.

Here is a breeding mare. Her name is Perfect Wife. Beautiful horses.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

yeah im sure it was a good tour too. the high security area you didnt get to see i promise you.
i worked there back in the early 80's. there was a rash of race horse shootings back in those days.
was it fun? of course but its very dangerous at the same time.
those horses were treated like kings bro. their days were planeed to the second too.
each horse has a tattoo tooth side of his/her lip. thats how we knew who was who. watching them run from one side of the field to the next
is amazing. watching all those muscles just working together.
i cant mention the name of the stables but all the food eaten there by the owner was grown on property.
the slaughter house was on property as well. sad place indeed.
the parties were amazing but i was to young to attend the after hours but i heard stories from the handlers
that attended. most of the jockey's were dicks like you cant imagine. the women were hot but total drunks.
the cards games money flowed like water. drugs? yes lots of them.
i got to hang with the parking attendents during parties. those guys made a fortune if you were lucky enough
to get picked to work the parties. there were 15 stables on our property. the week before and after the horses were boarded and it was expensive as shit per night too. cant remember the prices but it ranged from $500 to well into
the thousands even back then. every stall filled too. BIG BIG MONEY bro.


----------



## Torren61

Trumpet Rider said:


> We toured a few farms and saw the $$$ invested in these horses. I would believe the security.
> 
> That must have been a fun job, Rick.
> 
> Here is a breeding mare. Her name is Perfect Wife. Beautiful horses.
> 
> View attachment 96786



I'd hit that...


----------



## Trumpet Rider

ricksdisconnected said:


> yeah im sure it was a good tour too. the high security area you didnt get to see i promise you.
> i worked there back in the early 80's. there was a rash of race horse shootings back in those days.
> was it fun? of course but its very dangerous at the same time.
> those horses were treated like kings bro. their days were planeed to the second too.
> each horse has a tattoo tooth side of his/her lip. thats how we knew who was who. watching them run from one side of the field to the next
> is amazing. watching all those muscles just working together.
> i cant mention the name of the stables but all the food eaten there by the owner was grown on property.
> the slaughter house was on property as well. sad place indeed.
> the parties were amazing but i was to young to attend the after hours but i heard stories from the handlers
> that attended. most of the jockey's were dicks like you cant imagine. the women were hot but total drunks.
> the cards games money flowed like water. drugs? yes lots of them.
> i got to hang with the parking attendents during parties. those guys made a fortune if you were lucky enough
> to get picked to work the parties. there were 15 stables on our property. the week before and after the horses were boarded and it was expensive as shit per night too. cant remember the prices but it ranged from $500 to well into
> the thousands even back then. every stall filled too. BIG BIG MONEY bro.


Sounds like a very cool experience. Probably a good thing you were too young for the parties! 

Standing next to the track and watching those beautiful animals at full gallop was a thrill. Not only could we hear the thundering hoofs, but we could hear their deep breathing as they zoomed by. The horses are true athletes.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

Trumpet Rider said:


> Sounds like a very cool experience. Probably a good thing you were too young for the parties!
> 
> Standing next to the track and watching those beautiful animals at full gallop was a thrill. Not only could we hear the thundering hoofs, but we could hear their deep breathing as they zoomed by. The horses are true athletes.




yes the deep breathing. true athletes indeed so are the Iditarod dogs.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

The Castle and Key Distillery, formerly the Old Taylor Distellery in south-central Kentucky


The limestone pool where the river water is purified for whiskey makin'



The works



They make some very nice whiskey there. I bought a bottle of their batch #2 Rye, which could be classified as a bourbon as it is 51% corn with rye making up the rest. Bourbon is defined as at least 51% corn. Anyway, it is awesomely good.


----------



## Torren61

I was walking a trail to get to a power line for inspection when I found these two prints. Bear. They don't like the sound of humans so I'd walk and call out "Hey Bear!" a few times to give it a chance to get away. I wear a size 11 boot.


----------



## Torren61

A few things I saw today at work.























You find some weird things in the woods. This thing...




... is one of these things. Care to guess what they are? (No, it's not a Dalek.)


----------



## Trident

*Outdoor BONG*


----------



## Torren61

Trident said:


> *Outdoor BONG*



Think "lumber mill" and "waste products" and you could guess this.


----------



## Sapient

Torren61 said:


> A few things I saw today at work.
> 
> View attachment 96903
> 
> 
> View attachment 96904
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 96906
> 
> 
> View attachment 96907
> 
> 
> View attachment 96908
> 
> 
> View attachment 96909
> 
> 
> View attachment 96910
> 
> 
> You find some weird things in the woods. This thing...
> 
> View attachment 96911
> 
> 
> ... is one of these things. Care to guess what they are? (No, it's not a Dalek.)
> 
> View attachment 96912



Man, I'd give my left net to live there. Even in the bong be fine. Wowser!

Where ist that?


----------



## Torren61

H


Sapient said:


> Man, I'd give my left net to live there. Even in the bong be fine. Wowser!
> 
> Where ist that?



Humboldt County, California


----------



## Dogs of Doom

is it a kiln?


----------



## Trident

*That part of Cali is surely a nice place to have some fun…Everytime I go back to see family its a must go…Mt.Tam/Shasta is another fun place to dattle for some hiking n “BONG” moments…*


----------



## Torren61

Dogs of Doom said:


> is it a kiln?



I'm not sure what it's called but it was used to burn sawdust.


----------



## Trident

*Kewl pics just the same! Thanks for sharing T*


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Cumberland Falls












The largest waterfall in the U.S. east of the Mississippi excluding Niagara. The only waterfall in the western hemisphere that consistently produces moonbows.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

We spent three nights at a nice AirBnB house in the country. 

A Kentucky sunset


----------



## Torren61

The sky yesterday morning at my house.













Lone Pine Ranch near Kettenpom, CA. It takes nearly an hour to get to the main house when you get on the gravel road from the main paved road. Deer, cattle and wild boar everywhere.

https://www.ranchagent.com/ranch/dean-witters-lone-pine-ranch




Shrooms







Buckeye


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Torren61 said:


> A few things I saw today at work
> 
> ... is one of these things. Care to guess what they are? (No, it's not a Dalek.)
> 
> View attachment 96912



That's awesome! You were right the first time!!


----------



## Trumpet Rider

October morning in rural south Kentucky


----------



## Trumpet Rider

The last set of Kentucky pics...


A couple from above the Cumberland Gap








What photographer can pass up a big red fuggin fungus?




Two final shots of Cumberland Falls. These took a little rock climbing.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

They used to get scenes like that here in the Adirondacks. Now it's just muggers and garbage, and sometimes empty pizza boxes at the peaks from quad copter deliveries.


----------



## Sapient

Vinsanitizer said:


> They used to get scenes like that here in the Adirondacks. Now it's just muggers and garbage, and sometimes empty pizza boxes at the peaks from quad copter deliveries.



Go figure. Earth scum.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Sapient said:


> Go figure. Earth scum.


Well I'm kind of exaggerating to be funny, but there's def more trashery since the early 2K's since hiking started becoming such a novelty. You can tell the noobs easily: you pass 'em on the way down from the peak - they don't even start hiking upward until like noon, and on a 7-hr round-trip hike, they don't have a pack - nuthin' but shorts and sandals.  I used to feel sorry for them, carry an extra bottle of water for 'em. But you have to be careful about being friendly with strangers.

But we haven't been hiking up there in a long time b/c we were hearing reports of people getting mugged. Seriously? On an outdoor hike? Who carry's valuables in the mountains? So then you have to start being concerned with self protection and whether what you use for that is legal or if you can get sued or make matters worse. So we just canned the idea. Even on a local hike once - I was about a good half mile in one time and I met up with some guy who started asking me questions about the trails and kept following me the whole time. I was getting kinda nervous, creepy feeling all the way back to my car.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Vinsanitizer said:


> They used to get scenes like that here in the Adirondacks. Now it's just muggers and garbage, and sometimes empty pizza boxes at the peaks from quad copter deliveries.


I am always shocked and dismayed when I find trash in these places. I can't understand the sort of person who would take the effort to climb or hike to a fairly remote, beautiful, natural place and then leave trash there. I can't wrap my head around that, but I see it all the time. 

I once climbed to the peak of a 13,000 ft mountain in Colorado. It was pretty strenuous and cold and windy. To make the climb requires a lot of desire to do so, and I assume, a great appreciation of natural beauty. Along the way, near the top I saw some trash in the brush near the trail. !!!!!!!!!!!!! 

There are only two things that I am truly ashamed of as an American, things that I hate for foreign visitors to see. I won't mention the first because it is not pertinent to the discussion. The other is the litter.


----------



## Sapient

Vinsanitizer said:


> Well I'm kind of exaggerating to be funny, but there's def more trashery since the early 2K's since hiking started becoming such a novelty. You can tell the noobs easily: you pass 'em on the way down from the peak - they don't even start hiking upward until like noon, and on a 7-hr round-trip hike, they don't have a pack - nuthin' but shorts and sandals.  I used to feel sorry for them, carry an extra bottle of water for 'em. But you have to be careful about being friendly with strangers.
> 
> But we haven't been hiking up there in a long time b/c we were hearing reports of people getting mugged. Seriously? On an outdoor hike? Who carry's valuables in the mountains? So then you have to start being concerned with self protection and whether what you use for that is legal or if you can get sued or make matters worse. So we just canned the idea. Even on a local hike once - I was about a good half mile in one time and I met up with some guy who started asking me questions about the trails and kept following me the whole time. I was getting kinda nervous, creepy feeling all the way back to my car.



And another mall closes. What's new. 

*edit* - I hope you "got" that.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Sapient said:


> And another mall closes. What's new.


IDK, more taxes?


----------



## Sapient

Vinsanitizer said:


> IDK, more taxes?



We used to have a big amusement park around here with big festive boat to get people to the island. .....Closed.
We used to have a summer water park around here with waterslides and everything. .....Closed.
The fate of a local mall? Eventually baby clothes, cell phone, fake and gaudy jewelry/watches shops only left. ....Closed.

It's the "American" way. 

You used to hike but that is "closed" for you now. Give it time and the hobby/interest itself will have to in a sense "close" due to the danger.


----------



## Lo-Tek

Every time I go to the beach I pick up plastic trash. Of course the micro plastic beads are everywhere including all through the Great Lakes. I'm old enough to remember when stuff came in glass bottles that got re-used. Milk, soda etc...

Have never had to worry about hiking around here though as far as feeling safe. Sometimes I worry about my wife because men.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Lo-Tek said:


> Every time I go to the beach I pick up plastic trash. Of course the micro plastic beads are everywhere including all through the Great Lakes. I'm old enough to remember when stuff came in glass bottles that got re-used. Milk, soda etc...
> 
> Have never had to worry about hiking around here though as far as feeling safe. Sometimes I worry about my wife because men.


How did you suddenly go from a photo in 4K to one with a lower resolution than a 1978 Atari video game system?


----------



## Lo-Tek

Vinsanitizer said:


> How did you suddenly go from a photo in 4K to one with a lower resolution than a 1978 Atari video game system?



Don't know, they are just cell phone pics and I had it zoomed in all the way but I think maybe it had to do with the lighting. Cell phones can take good photos but they have their limitations, obviously.
The only cameras I own use film and I haven't had one out in ages.
I suppose newer phones might be better.


----------



## Torren61

I was coming back from an inspection of the power lines WAY out in the boonies. I stopped when I saw this...

(shot through my windshield. I wasn't gettig out.)









I thought this was genius.




Abandoned rail line







Aroused orchid




F#ck you spider. Stay out there.




New tee shirt day


----------



## Sapient

Here's some "gear art". They were just half-ass (maybe still are) cell phone pics that I was trying to clean up for another thread. They wound up a bit artsy so I'll just put'em here.













WaaaHOO!!


----------



## ricksdisconnected

Lo-Tek said:


> Every time I go to the beach I pick up plastic trash. Of course the micro plastic beads are everywhere including all through the Great Lakes. I'm old enough to remember when stuff came in glass bottles that got re-used. Milk, soda etc...
> 
> Have never had to worry about hiking around here though as far as feeling safe. Sometimes I worry about my wife because men.




i remember 2liter soda bottle in glass. cardboard motor oil containers too.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

Torren61 said:


> Abandoned rail line
> 
> View attachment 97796
> 
> 
> View attachment 97797



this tunnel would be kickass to explore. bet there are wild things in there.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Lo-Tek said:


> Don't know, they are just cell phone pics and I had it zoomed in all the way but I think maybe it had to do with the lighting. Cell phones can take good photos but they have their limitations, obviously.
> The only cameras I own use film and I haven't had one out in ages.
> I suppose newer phones might be better.


Zooming in does it. Zooming on cells crops the picture. Crop it in again and again and again and soon you have a one megapixel image instead of 12 or whatever.


----------



## Torren61

Interesting day today.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

is that a freakin sub?


----------



## Torren61

ricksdisconnected said:


> is that a freakin sub?



10 man life boat. They're designed to be virtually unsinkable. Red top for visibility.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

Torren61 said:


> 10 man life boat. They're designed to be virtually unsinkable. Red top for visibility.




i thought that after i posted. appears to be no steering just a floating bobber lol.


----------



## Sapient

ricksdisconnected said:


> i thought that after i posted. appears to be no steering just a floating bobber lol.



It's sort of a party boat ...you put it in the water get drunk and let'er drift. While drunk you make bets with the other passengers as where you will be located in the morning when you wake up.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

Sapient said:


> It's sort of a party boat ...you put it in the water get drunk and let'er drift. While drunk you make bets with the other passengers as where you will be located in the morning when you wake up.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Torren61 said:


> Interesting day today.
> 
> View attachment 97896
> 
> 
> View attachment 97897
> 
> 
> View attachment 97898
> 
> 
> View attachment 97899
> 
> 
> View attachment 97900



First pic is alien landing plasma residue that has turned moldy.
Second & third pics are a yellow submarine that has been painted red on top to make it less likely to be struck by lightning at noon on clear days.
Pic four is systematic animal racism.
Last pic is a billboard of lies and heresy.
.


----------



## Torren61

Nope. Just nope.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

what kind of spider?


----------



## Torren61

ricksdisconnected said:


> i thought that after i posted. appears to be no steering just a floating bobber lol.



That pic is from the rear. Notice the prop? The boat can be steered.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

ricksdisconnected said:


> what kind of spider?


----------



## Torren61

ricksdisconnected said:


> what kind of spider?



Black widow and they are MUCH faster than you might think. She was a fat bottom girl. I hate spiders...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Torren61 said:


> Black widow and they are MUCH faster than you might think. She was a fat bottom girl. I hate spiders...


she was preggo, ready to hatch 150-300 little widows...


----------



## Sapient

Do they bite?


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Sapient said:


> Do they bite?


the babies?

maybe, but, I don't think their fangs are big enough to break human, or animal skin, until they get bigger. Of the hundreds that are born, they spread out & probably only a certain percentage (IDK how many) survive...

Chances are, if you have one like that in your garage, & they give birth to their say 150 babies, you might end up w/ 6-12 in your garage from that litter. maybe another dozen or 2 around the outside, somewhere, but, who knows what happens to the rest.

I've had a bunch of them before, crawling on me. Didn't get bit by any of the babies that I know, or, like I said, their fangs were unable to bite me effectively.

I've been bit by adults before...


----------



## ricksdisconnected

Torren61 said:


> That pic is from the rear. Notice the prop? The boat can be steered.




oh ok. looked like it didnt have a steering but just a prop outlet. 
would make a great isolation cab.


----------



## Sapient

Dogs of Doom said:


> the babies?
> 
> maybe, but, I don't think their fangs are big enough to break human, or animal skin, until they get bigger. Of the hundreds that are born, they spread out & probably only a certain percentage (IDK how many) survive...
> 
> Chances are, if you have one like that in your garage, & they give birth to their say 150 babies, you might end up w/ 6-12 in your garage from that litter. maybe another dozen or 2 around the outside, somewhere, but, who knows what happens to the rest.
> 
> I've had a bunch of them before, crawling on me. Didn't get bit by any of the babies that I know, or, like I said, their fangs were unable to bite me effectively.
> 
> I've been bit by adults before...



You have?? Aren't only one of the genders poisonous? Female?? Damn Doom, that probably hurtz donut.


----------



## Torren61

Dogs of Doom said:


> the babies?
> 
> maybe, but, I don't think their fangs are big enough to break human, or animal skin, until they get bigger. Of the hundreds that are born, they spread out & probably only a certain percentage (IDK how many) survive...
> 
> Chances are, if you have one like that in your garage, & they give birth to their say 150 babies, you might end up w/ 6-12 in your garage from that litter. maybe another dozen or 2 around the outside, somewhere, but, who knows what happens to the rest.
> 
> I've had a bunch of them before, crawling on me. Didn't get bit by any of the babies that I know, or, like I said, their fangs were unable to bite me effectively.
> 
> I've been bit by adults before...


Thank you for the nightmare I'll be having later tonight...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Sapient said:


> You have?? Aren't only one of the genders poisonous? Female?? Damn Doom, that probably hurtz donut.


yes, yes, yes...

the males are less prominent & don't look anything like the female. The female kills the male, typically why they are widows...

Usually, you only keep track of the females.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Torren61 said:


> Thank you for the nightmare I'll be having later tonight...


you're welcome! 

that image was one of my longstanding backyard pets. I called her Blackie.


----------



## Sapient

Dogs of Doom said:


> yes, yes, yes...
> 
> the males are less prominent & don't look anything like the female. The female kills the male, typically why they are widows...
> 
> Usually, you only keep track of the females.



Kills him? Sounds sexist to me. I want compensation on account of just being male.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Thread is getting too graphic.

Get it? "too graphic"?

... in a photography thread?

Oh, BuuWahahaaaaaa!!! 







Ok never mind.


----------



## Derek S

Forgot to share this from last week when the tree's were peaking...this week the same tree is entirely bare.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Derek S said:


> Forgot to share this from last week when the tree's were peaking...this week the same tree is entirely bare.


Nice pic.  I live 45 mins away from Vermont and was hoping to get a lot of shots like that this year with my new cam, but all it's been doing is raining where I live, or it's cloudy, or I'm busy that day.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Did some head shots for our massage therapists and had some fun too.


----------



## Torren61

Jethro Rocker said:


> Did some head shots for our massage therapists and had some fun too.



Uh... when do we get to the "fun" part?


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Torren61 said:


> Uh... when do we get to the "fun" part?


These were fun high contrast shots as opposed to standard website headshots. Sorry if you were expecting more. The last B&W one above is hardly a standard headshot


----------



## Torren61

I was teasing. Nice shots.


----------



## DreamerDeceiver

Torren61 said:


> Uh... when do we get to the "fun" part?




Massage therapist huh?
Good score ! 
You found a third person for squash.

Bowchickabowow


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Torren61 said:


> I was teasing. Nice shots.


Sorry hard to tell on internet.
Was fun to shoot. Carry on!


----------



## ricksdisconnected

Torren61 said:


> Black widow and they are MUCH faster than you might think. She was a fat bottom girl. I hate spiders...




tons of them here in Ga


----------



## Torren61

DreamerDeceiver said:


> Massage therapist huh?
> Good score !
> You found a third person for squash.
> 
> Bowchickabowow


----------



## DreamerDeceiver

Im terrified of spiders. F that !
We only have the Brown Recluse, and the Hobo & ^ ^ Wolf
They are basically top of the food chain in my state.lol Absolutely nothing else to fear.
Cept Lyme ticks


----------



## ricksdisconnected

DreamerDeceiver said:


> Im terrified of spiders. F that !
> We only have the Brown Recluse, and the Hobo & ^ ^ Wolf
> They are basically top of the food chain in my state.lol Absolutely nothing else to fear.
> Cept Lyme ticks




yeah we got browns here too. as common ass a house fly. oh and scorpion's too.


----------



## DreamerDeceiver

ricksdisconnected said:


> yeah we got browns here too. as common ass a house fly. oh and scorpion's too.



Yeah,
I couldnt live anywhere else due to the critters. We yanks in the northeast are spoiled...and have no worries
We dont even have a poisonous snake. Black racer and Garter thats it.lol In my state , there arent any huge bears-huge cats- nor gators. Just bobcats very recently.
Nothing to fear but people. But man those wolf spiders are huge. Fishing in the summer they sun themselves on the sides of docks,they are the size of chinese stars. Had one on my shoulder one time while smallmouth fishing in Maine. 20 years ago , and it still wigs me out.
Phuck I hate spiders


----------



## BlueX

Still one month to winter solstice, and this is how high the sun got at noon today, Nov 21, where I live. Afternoon was cloudy, and at quarter to three (14:45) you could see that light was starting to disappear. At half past three street lights were on.

My intention was to make a photo of a big predator bird, but it flew away before I had stopped. Since I had the camera (iPhone) out I thought I could at least do something.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

DreamerDeceiver said:


> Yeah,
> I couldnt live anywhere else due to the critters. We yanks in the northeast are spoiled...and have no worries
> We dont even have a poisonous snake. Black racer and Garter thats it.lol In my state , there arent any huge bears-huge cats- nor gators. Just bobcats very recently.
> Nothing to fear but people. But man those wolf spiders are huge. Fishing in the summer they sun themselves on the sides of docks,they are the size of chinese stars. Had one on my shoulder one time while smallmouth fishing in Maine. 20 years ago , and it still wigs me out.
> Phuck I hate spiders




wait til the damn palmeto bugs get up there. oh yeah, they are coming bro. 
HATE those damn things.


----------



## DreamerDeceiver

Huge roaches that you can ride.
My brother lives in FLA, Ive been introduced to them at the beach one evening,.....by the hundreds.
Keep em!


----------



## ricksdisconnected

DreamerDeceiver said:


> Huge roaches that you can ride.
> My brother lives in FLA, Ive been itroduced to them at the beach one evening.....by the hundreds.
> Keep em!




they are spreading all acoss the US too. coming to a town, neighborhood, street, neighbor near you soon.


----------



## DreamerDeceiver

No doubt.
Gators will probably make it up this far north in about 20 years.

The only gators we have now are the Northern pike and Muskies. Fresh water barracuda lol


----------



## Torren61

Go get your Xmas money and buy one of these guitars i have listed. Oh, and here are some cute animal faces.


----------



## DreamerDeceiver

Whats with the fire sale?

Uh oh.
You spend way too much time on MF, and shes outty ?


----------



## Sapient

Torren61 said:


> Go get your Xmas money and buy one of these guitars i have listed. Oh, and here are some cute animal faces.
> 
> View attachment 98249
> 
> 
> View attachment 98250
> 
> 
> View attachment 98251
> 
> 
> View attachment 98252
> 
> 
> View attachment 98253
> 
> 
> View attachment 98254



I had a Classic I bought new like that in '93. My first ...Lester L. Paul-e-o Von Hank Le Von Fraunkunwik.

It was $400 extra for "Bullian Gold" back then. 

The neck was reeeeeeal thin - like disappeared looking at it sideways, like.

Heavy, chunky nice build quality for sure.


----------



## Torren61

DreamerDeceiver said:


> Whats with the fire sale?
> 
> Uh oh.
> You spend way too much time on MF, and shes outty ?



Those are fire sale prices? I need to raise them, lol. I want to buy a single high end acoustic. Prolly a Santa Cruz or maybe a Collings or something like that. I'm gonna need around $10,000 or so.

I've just started on my upper end electrics. I'm gonna move down to mid grades and then to my partscaster bargain stuff. I'm pretty sure these are gonna hit the block.


----------



## Sapient

Torren61 said:


> Those are fire sale prices? I need to raise them, lol. I want to buy a single high end acoustic. Prolly a Santa Cruz or maybe a Collings or something like that. I'm gonna need around $10,000 or so.
> 
> I've just started on my upper end electrics. I'm gonna move down to mid grades and then to my partscaster bargain stuff. I'm pretty sure these are gonna hit the block.
> 
> View attachment 98258
> 
> 
> View attachment 98259



I was on a BIG acoustic thing for about a month. I learned about a lot of brands and heard a lot of them on YouTube in high resolution. Careful with the ultra ultra "high end" stuff - It's not always as it seems. I listened to a Santa Cruz and it was no better than any other acoustic the hits the ceiling of top quality.

What I mean is I learned that something like acoustic is a defined structure that can only go so far as far as sounding good. In a sense they all "get there" on the high end but not beyond that regarding that. They DO sometimes spend a lot of time on SUPER finishing down to making them like Italian furniture and add adornments which seriously hit your wallet.

The main reason they are so expensive in my belief is because they are a "one chef" outfit with a micro staff that still wants to make a ton of money for all the time it may take them to make a guitar. For those companies it's all on YOUR dime, which I kinda think is bs.

Another thing I've noticed with these kind of companies is their guitars are very high-end sounding but seriously lack one of the most important ingredients: CHARACTER. I call them all church guitars.

Now you should get this .... How many $30,000 heads equal one perfect Marshall? NONE. There is only one that defines the sound of a tube amp. Regardless of price.

Enter Martin:

Martin is like Marshall - the sound of acoustic in our culture. They own the sound and the character we've come to know. The other church guitars are only for Windham Hill acoustic "arts" albums.

Martin and Taylor I believe have "got the acoustic world covered". Spend 10K on one of them and you'll have acoustic magic. I really think if you spend 30K on base Preston Thompson you will be saying "Why did I do this" when you've realized the ceiling was hit far far before that price point by other brands.

And, it would still only be good for church. Lol. Jest kiddin'.

I'd research before you think you will be getting this guitar that might lead you to believe it goes beyond the ceiling of top quality.

Not trying to offend. Maybe you can save some money is it.


----------



## BlueX

Winter solstice 2021, on Dec 21 about noon. Sun disappeared at 14:00, started to get dark at 15:00.

We had a very cold period two weeks ago, both ground and lakes froze. Last week weather changed to mild and ice started to melt. Two days ago three ice skaters went through the ice very nearby to where I today took this picture. Dramatic rescue operation with helicopter and hovercraft. They managed to get all three out of the water alive, but one in critical condition.

Now weather has changed to cold again (-10C or 14F this morning) and will remain so. I have not yet skated this season, but conditions look good in the forecast. Be safe if you go on the ice!


----------



## Torren61




----------



## tce63

Angry Cat


----------



## anitoli

Livid cat:


----------



## Torren61




----------



## Dogs of Doom

looking through some old drives, Uli Roth @ Sky Academy Musician's Institute (MI/GIT/BIT/KIT/VIT, etc.)...


----------



## BlueX

Boxing Day on ice. Beautiful day, -10C (14F) in the morning, -7C at lunchtime.

A lot of people out on the ice, and I didn't see one unhappy face. This is a maintained skating track (snow cleaned and safety checked) when the ice allows.

The small red "cottage" in the middle of the ice is the entrance to an underwater hotel room (Utter Inn at Booking.com if anyone is interested). There is another room up in a tree. I haven't used either.

Hope you are able to do nice things during the holidays. Stay safe if you go on the ice!


----------



## Sapient

tce63 said:


> Angry Cat
> 
> View attachment 99577



Lol. You rule, dude.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

an oldie... Minnehaha Falls, MN


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Dogs of Doom said:


> an oldie... Minnehaha Falls, MN
> 
> View attachment 99931


I love that kind of stuff. 
I'm no geographicalphotologist, but that looks like a pond that was maybe stagnant for a couple 30 thousand years half way down, and then suddenly the bottom gave out.
.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Torren61 said:


>



*kItTEH!!*


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Late January, eastern Kansas


----------



## Dogs of Doom

what is that, an ice puddle?


----------



## Trumpet Rider

A bit more than a puddle, it is a frozen creek.


----------



## Sapient

Dogs of Doom said:


> what is that, an ice puddle?



Yep, he from LA. Lol.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Trumpet Rider said:


> Late January, eastern Kansas
> 
> View attachment 101382
> 
> 
> View attachment 101383
> 
> 
> View attachment 101384
> 
> 
> View attachment 101385
> 
> 
> View attachment 101388



Good Lord I wish I lived there. No one to have to talk to, no one to piss me off....
Used to be like that here when I was a kid. Now unrecognizable.
.


----------



## Sapient

Vinsanitizer said:


> Good Lord I wish I lived there. No one o have to talk to, no one to piss me off....
> Used to be like that here when I was a kid. Now unrecognizable.
> .



Jee, I wonder what's changed? Oh, never mind.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Trumpet Rider said:


> Late January, eastern Kansas
> 
> View attachment 101382
> 
> 
> View attachment 101383
> 
> 
> View attachment 101384
> 
> 
> View attachment 101385
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 101388


Wow no snow at all. Impressive for January.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

not sure how old this one is, as I don't even know if I have the original, but probably around '03/04...

Mississippi River in St Paul, MN. This divides No St Paul from South. This is from the North, looking South...




that year, when I went, I think I took my film camera & a point & shoot digital, as I probably hadn't made the jump to digital fully, yet...

so, chances are, I have film somewhere, but, maybe not...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Sapient said:


> Yep, he from LA. Lol.


Louisiana? ...


----------



## George Dickens

Heres a link to an amazing photo of an old German painting. 
You can scroll in, it is shown much larger than its actual size of 1m tall.
Deep Purple band members chose for their 3rd? album, an image of this triptych by Hieronymus Bosch.
However, the cover caused a lot of fuss in 1969.
In America it was seen as blasphemy and the cover was banned for a while.
Typical ? or rather Triptycal , for those days aint it!
Scroll in and look around its truly an an adventure.

http://boschproject.org/view.html?pointer=0.291,0.006&i=00MCPVIS


----------



## Sapient

Dogs of Doom said:


> Louisiana? ...


I thought you were an LA native?

*edit - I "get " it.  No.

Lol.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Last Day of January, Eastern Kansas

I went for a bike ride on this very unseasonably nice day.





Found a cemetery along K7. Many of the graves date back to the 1860s.



Like this one.




And this whimsical marker from 1886.





It is snowing now and tomorrow we expect 4-8 inches with temps in the teens. Maybe I will have some snow pics for Jethro Rocker.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Trumpet Rider said:


> Last Day of January, Eastern Kansas
> 
> I went for a bike ride on this very unseasonably nice day.
> 
> View attachment 101617
> 
> 
> 
> Found a cemetery along K7. Many of the graves date back to the 1860s.
> View attachment 101618
> 
> 
> Like this one.
> 
> View attachment 101619
> 
> 
> And this whimsical marker from 1886.
> 
> View attachment 101620
> 
> 
> 
> It is snowing now and tomorrow we expect 4-8 inches with temps in the teens. Maybe I will have some snow pics for Jethro Rocker.


Crap that's too bad. We had an actual blizzard yesterday. White out on highaays and almost in city.


----------



## Torren61

Have some of these.


----------



## Torren61




----------



## Torren61




----------



## Trumpet Rider

Look up!


----------



## Torren61

I do


----------



## Dogs of Doom

these are a couple of rando's not too far from my house (within about ¾ mile). I just happened to see it, driving by on the freeway. I grabbed these snap's w/ my iPhone as driving by at around 70 MPH. 

Funny thing, is, this derailment was never reported. I even asked around to all my friends that are familiar w/ the local FD & PD feeds & no one was wise to what happened here. I was going to go out there one day w/ a real camera, but, it's been cleaned up now.






I imagine the homeless & gangs were turning this into either a home, or an amusement park, a place to party while noone was around. Surprised that there wasn't graffiti all over the cars...


----------



## anitoli

Dogs of Doom said:


> these are a couple of rando's not too far from my house (within about ¾ mile). I just happened to see it, driving by on the freeway. I grabbed these snap's w/ my iPhone as driving by at around 70 MPH.
> 
> Funny thing, is, this derailment was never reported. I even asked around to all my friends that are familiar w/ the local FD & PD feeds & no one was wise to what happened here. I was going to go out there one day w/ a real camera, but, it's been cleaned up now.
> 
> View attachment 102740
> View attachment 102739
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine the homeless & gangs were turning this into either a home, or an amusement park, a place to party while noone was around. Surprised that there wasn't graffiti all over the cars...


Nice chemtrail shot in the bottom pic..................


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Years back, I was doing a lot of custom glass work at this house. The guy had this nook, in his bar, that he wanted me to design & fabricate some custom shelves & glass holders, out of glass. He wanted an elegant look, that was seamless w/ the nice custom woodwork that my buddy Tom did.





so, I got some 3/8" glass, & made a radius on the face. All glass has that radius. For the hangers, I cut/notched slits for the glasses to go into & hang. I then polished/ground everything to a fine finish on the edges...

@FracStrat will probably appreciate the work & skill to accomplish such a feat.

I forget if the slots are 1". It's been a few years. To do this, you have to drill a hole at the depth point of the slot. Then, you have to cut the sides. There's not much room for error & there's always the chance that you'll screw up the whole piece after hours of work, then have to start that piece all over again.

IIRC, everything just happened (smooth), as we were on top of our game at the time, doing some crazy stuff...


----------



## Red Solo Cup

Dogs of Doom said:


> Years back, I was doing a lot of custom glass work at this house. The guy had this nook, in his bar, that he wanted me to design & fabricate some custom shelves & glass holders, out of glass. He wanted an elegant look, that was seamless w/ the nice custom woodwork that my buddy Tom did.
> 
> View attachment 102741
> 
> 
> 
> so, I got some 3/8" glass, & made a radius on the face. All glass has that radius. For the hangers, I cut/notched slits for the glasses to go into & hang. I then polished/ground everything to a fine finish on the edges...
> 
> @FracStrat will probably appreciate the work & skill to accomplish such a feat.
> 
> I forget if the slots are 1". It's been a few years. To do this, you have to drill a hole at the depth point of the slot. Then, you have to cut the sides. There's not much room for error & there's always the chance that you'll screw up the whole piece after hours of work, then have to start that piece all over again.
> 
> IIRC, everything just happened (smooth), as we were on top of our game at the time, doing some crazy stuff...


Beautiful work


----------



## BlueX

Dogs of Doom said:


> will probably appreciate the work & skill to accomplish such a feat.



I can probably not fully understand the what it takes to make this, but I really like the result!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Red Solo Cup said:


> Beautiful work





BlueX said:


> I can probably not fully understand the what it takes to make this, but I really like the result!


thanks guys - it was fun & challenging, while it lasted!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

does this solve the whole "tone is in the hands" argument?






I mean, look at those fingers! ...


----------



## FracStrat

A Shower Encloure Shot !!


----------



## Torren61

Crescent City, CA today outside The Chart Room restaurant at lunch. Fortunately for you, you can't smell what I was smelling. These dudes smell awful, lol.


----------



## Torren61




----------



## Trumpet Rider

I've been to Crescent City. The sea lions were out on a rocky island making all sorts of racket.


----------



## Torren61

I saw this sign on a fence while I was out and about working.


----------



## Torren61




----------



## Dogs of Doom

something happening here, what it is, ain't exactly clear...


----------



## Torren61

Dogs of Doom said:


> something happening here, what it is, it just isn't clear...


I said to the guy who owned it "I guess this is where they got their name." 
Him: "Who?" 
Me: "Buffalo Springfield." 
Him: "Yeah, they made street rollers." 
Me: "No, I mean the band." 
Him: "What band?" 
Me: "Buffalo Springfield." 
Him: "There's a band named Buffalo Springfield?" (He's about mid 50s to early 60s and white.) 
Me (singing): "There's something happening here. What it is ain't exactly clear..." 
Him: "That's Buffalo Springfield?" 
Me: "Are you messing with me?" 
Him: "We lived in San Francisco when I was a kid. 
Me: "I wouldn't tell anyone about our conversation if I were you." 
Him: "Ok"


----------



## Torren61

They decided to not go this route and instead they went with a white cover and embossed "The Beatles" on the cover. Some white albums didn't even have "The Beatles" on it.


----------



## Torren61

This is an Extendo or "long stick". I use it to open, remove, install or close fuses from the ground instead of having to climb the pole or use a bucket truck to get up there. It takes a bit of practice to master the skill but most people can do it after enough tries.

It's made from sections with the top section being the smallest and the bottom section being the largest in diameter. The protruding button is part of the section above the lower section so you depress the button and rotate the upper section and it collapses into the lower section. The entire stick collapses into a single section about four feet long. When extended, the stick is a maximum of 40'. This pole is about 45' tall.

It's quite the challenge to use when it's windy or dark.


----------



## Torren61

Sometimes I feel like this...


----------



## Torren61




----------



## Derek S

We hiked three of the five peaks at Grandfather Mtn (NC) last week and a couple other nearby spots. Pics are ok but nothing equals the views in person, my fav hike so far.


----------



## mirrorman

Lake Superior yesterday afternoon...





Waterfall at Chippewa River, north of Sault Ste Marie, Ontario, Canada also taken yesterday afternoon


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Latest Spirit pics.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

It is starting to look like Spring. I took a walk yesterday and the trees still need their leaves, but the Redbuds are going strong.


----------



## Torren61

Kiss me, you fool!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I thought that I has posted some of these here, but, alas, I don't see any...








date on the iPhone images says Dec. 24 2021. These train box cars had been here for a few weeks at minimum. Obviously, there was a derailment & I never heard anything of it. I asked people who are connected to local Fire Dept., etc. nobody seemed to know what happened.

It's cleaned up now, but, interesting mystery, no doubt. I took these images driving by on I-10, about ½ mile from my house...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Now to this. I saw this, date on my EOS 1D MkIII say, Apr 16, 2022...





A different derailment, although, this one was recorded:






train derailment colton at DuckDuckGo


DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




duckduckgo.com





after the derailment, which also was less than ½ mile from my house, they used some sort of heavy equipment to haul these over, near to where the other images were taken. There were more cars, but, once again, driving on the freeway, the trees get in the way, when you're shooting & you can't really just stop...

2 derailments in a few months, both within ½-1 mile from my house...


----------



## Torren61

Notice anything unusual?


----------



## Torren61




----------



## mirrorman

Torren61 said:


> Notice anything unusual?
> 
> View attachment 107076


Other than what appears to be a terrible parking job (which isn't unusual around here), no I don't see anything unusual but I don't really know anything about Tesla cars.


----------



## Torren61

mirrorman said:


> Other than what appears to be a terrible parking job (which isn't unusual around here), no I don't see anything unusual but I don't really know anything about Tesla cars.


Lol, I took the shot while we were stopped in traffic. Not only does the car say "SpaceX" on the back end but it is also a Tesla Plaid. Over 1000 horsepower supercar.


----------



## mirrorman

Torren61 said:


> Lol, I took the shot while we were stopped in traffic. Not only does the car say "SpaceX" on the back end but it is also a Tesla Plaid. Over 1000 horsepower supercar.


LOL 1000 hp supercar stopped in traffic.


----------



## Torren61

mirrorman said:


> LOL 1000 hp supercar stopped in traffic.


Lol, I know. However, "traffic" here is not like traffic other places. If it takes me five extra minutes to get from one end of town to the other, that's traffic here. Once you get out of town, it's all highway driving through redwoods for an hour to the next small town.


----------



## mirrorman

Torren61 said:


> Lol, I know. However, "traffic" here is not like traffic other places. If it takes me five extra minutes to get from one end of town to the other, that's traffic here. Once you get out of town, it's all highway driving through redwoods for an hour to the next small town.


Sounds pretty similar to where I live. There are small towns of 500-600 people nearby but the closest major city (100k+ people) is a 4 hour drive away. Not much traffic to speak of here.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

re: Tesla/Space X & Plaid...

In Spaceballs, they go from light speed to Ludicrous speed... When Dark Helmet's ship passes Lonestar's Winnebago, they go so fast, they said, "They've gone to plaid..."



the short:


----------



## Torren61

My granddaughter...







My son...


----------



## Torren61

My orchid...


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Spirit posed in the kitchen with sunlight reflecting off the tile.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Got to Riders Training Camp to take some pics behind the fence! The only chance I will ever get to taking shots at pro football. While not a game as such, still fun and they have a scrimmage for an hr. Some were during warm up.
Was hot with cold beer. Fun!!


























Sadly not a sharp shot but look at dude's face!!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Wow! You all have been busy over time. Had a lot to look at! 
I was busy as usual but yes, I still always have a camera, or more than one, with me.
And I bought a new lens recently. A Sigma 16mm f1.4.

A sunset at the canal 3 weeks ago. Did this one with the GoPro on the quick...




The current state of my home studio.




Some Phacelia at a field outside town.




A friend of mine on stage. That a couple of weeks ago. Also the first time I attended a gig since that virus crap started.




From last week, a rainbow.




This chestnut stands on the field across the road. During a thunderstorm last Thursday part of it gave way.




Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## JeffMcLeod




----------



## Dogs of Doom

30+ year old stylus/needle...


----------



## Trumpet Rider

A few from my trip to the Rockies last week.

It was warm and sunny for the most part, but we woke up to wet snow the first morning. This is the view from just outside our room.






Beer break while wine-shopping





Sun Halo--ice crystals in the air reflect sunlight


----------



## Edgar Frog

Can't remember if I ever posted in here or not. I love taking pics but just don't have a good camera. Here's a few old pics of mine I took back in the early 90's (circa 94) when the TV show "Thunder In Paradise" filmed an episode up the road from where I lived at the time. This was in Howey In The Hills Florida and the episode was Deadly Lessons. They blew up the local school which was pretty damn cool IMHO. 

It was already set for demolition at the time. They thought they put enough explosives in it to level it but the old place was much tougher than they thought. It basically had to burn down. The 1st pic of explosion is blurry because of the shockwave of the blast. The water action was on Lake Harris. I never really showed these to anyone but maybe 1 or 2 people over the years, so I thought I'd share them with you guys. I just dug them out the photo album last night and scanned them.

I could have taken a bunch more pics but didn't have much film in the camera and no money for more. These pics were from 2 different days. My 1st day watching filming I didn't have my camera on me.


----------



## Edgar Frog

Continued pics


----------



## Edgar Frog

A couple more


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Somewhere at the edge of town on a gravel track.




In one of my town's most beautiful neighbourhoods. It's an officially protected city scape too.




Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Derek S

This was a thrill for me because In all my life I've never seen one in the wild, only at zoo's (they're not common in north GA but supposedly making a comeback)...but while kayaking with friends this weekend a Bald Eagle flew right over us while I happened to be taking a picture of a heron, pretty crazy to have both in the same frame, a happy accident!


----------



## Trumpet Rider

January






April






June


----------



## Torren61

iPhone photos of the area around here.


----------



## Torren61

What's that smell?


----------



## Torren61

Osprey nest




They are NOT happy that I'm around...


----------



## BlueX

Torren61 said:


> What's that smell?
> 
> View attachment 110755


Hide in plain sight is sometimes the best way


----------



## Torren61

My job is a Compliance Inspector for the local electrical utility. I have to inspect poles and power lines. I was sent to a few locations the other day and one was a padmount transformer. This is a transformer that sits on a pad and the electric cables are underground.

Anyway, I had to drive way out in the woods to get to this transformer. It feeds a house quite a bit of distance from this transformer. When I got there, I was struck by how dark the woods were behind the transformer. 

It was like the part in a Grimm Brothers fairy tale where they tell the kids "Don't go into the woods!" I can tell you right now, I wasn't going into those woods. The pictures really don't convey just how dark it was in there.


----------



## Torren61

I see cool/weird stuff nearly every day...


----------



## BlueX

Torren61 said:


> I see cool/weird stuff nearly every day...


I wonder what happens at dusk?


----------



## Torren61

BlueX said:


> I wonder what happens at dusk?


Oh, YOU know...


----------



## StrummerJoe




----------



## Dogs of Doom

BlueX said:


> I wonder what happens at dusk?





Torren61 said:


> Oh, YOU know...


bass solo?


----------



## StrummerJoe

Dogs of Doom said:


> bass solo?


The bass solo happens at 2:00 am when the lights come on.


----------



## Torren61

StrummerJoe said:


> View attachment 111959


That's cool as hell! You took that?


----------



## Torren61

I saw these elk just south of Orick, CA. I had to stop and get a few shots.


----------



## MonstersOfTheMidway

StrummerJoe said:


> View attachment 111959


Damn, that tree got phucked up, son!


----------



## MonstersOfTheMidway

Torren61 said:


> I saw these elk just south of Orick, CA. I had to stop and get a few shots.


Beautiful animals. Great camera work.


----------



## Derek S

We met up with some equally crazy friends last weekend and did a pretty epic hike, longest to date for me, someplace in lower TN called "jacks river falls". It was beautiful. We hiked from sunrise to 8 pm (just over 22 miles) and crossed the river some 44 times. I slept well that night.


----------



## Torren61

Humboldt County Banana slug. This guy/girl was about 5" long. They can get much larger.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

We went for a drive last week and found a cool old Catholic church. The church didn't cut it for pics, but the tree in front did. Check out the bark on this thing. I wonder how old it is.


----------



## Torren61

Our new cat...










We named him George Jones.


----------



## Torren61

This thing is pretty cool. He didn't like me taking pics of him and he dropped the tree right after this pic and shut down everything until I left.

So, you see the glass at the cab? See the pincers back there as well as the ones he's using at the end of the boom to grab the tree? See the metal baseplate to the left of the glass?

He picks up a tree with branches on it. He moves the butt over and brings the tree in. He grabs the tree with the back pincers and places the butt against the metal plate. Now he runs the pincers on the end of the boom out and shaves off all the branches. Back and forth until it's just a bare trunk. 

Then, there's a saw blade about a foot past the pincers on the end of the boom. He knows how far out he has the boom pincers and he cuts the tree exactly where he wants to cut it. It's the same length as the rest of the logs.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Torren61 said:


> My job is a Compliance Inspector for the local electrical utility. I have to inspect poles and power lines. I was sent to a few locations the other day and one was a padmount transformer. This is a transformer that sits on a pad and the electric cables are underground.
> 
> Anyway, I had to drive way out in the woods to get to this transformer. It feeds a house quite a bit of distance from this transformer. When I got there, I was struck by how dark the woods were behind the transformer.
> 
> It was like the part in a Grimm Brothers fairy tale where they tell the kids "Don't go into the woods!" I can tell you right now, I wasn't going into those woods. The pictures really don't convey just how dark it was in there.
> 
> View attachment 111152
> 
> 
> View attachment 111153


You went into the woods, didn't you?


----------



## BlueX

Torren61 said:


> This thing is pretty cool. He didn't like me taking pics of him and he dropped the tree right after this pic and shut down everything until I left.
> 
> So, you see the glass at the cab? See the pincers back there as well as the ones he's using at the end of the boom to grab the tree? See the metal baseplate to the left of the glass?
> 
> He picks up a tree with branches on it. He moves the butt over and brings the tree in. He grabs the tree with the back pincers and places the butt against the metal plate. Now he runs the pincers on the end of the boom out and shaves off all the branches. Back and forth until it's just a bare trunk.
> 
> Then, there's a saw blade about a foot past the pincers on the end of the boom. He knows how far out he has the boom pincers and he cuts the tree exactly where he wants to cut it. It's the same length as the rest of the logs.
> 
> View attachment 113350


I had one of these machines to go over some acres in my forrest this spring. They are really efficient and fast. When this one is ready there is another machine carrying the lumber to the nearest road, where the truck can pick it up.


----------



## Torren61

I know I'm dominating the thread and for that, I apologize. I just have a lot of visual things I want to share. I wish you guys would post more photos.

I have often wondered what it would be like to have a horse nose leather jacket...






I saw this ENORMOUS rock on a ranch on Friday while I was out inspection poles. It was enormous.




These bridges are a bit scary but once you have a look under them, you see they're usually pretty sturdy.


----------



## BlueX

Torren61 said:


> I wish you guys would post more photos.


I hear you!

In the meantime, I do enjoy your photos. They are usually interesting and entertaining.


----------



## Derek S

Saw this healthy rat snake on this weekends bike ride, pretty big as those things go! My gf said in jest "omg, it's friggin' anaconda!" lol.


----------



## BlueX

Not Stonehenge, but this is just outside the city where I live. There is a tumulus (from where I took the picture) and stones placed in form of ships. Built sometimes between 500 and 1000 A.D., when there still was a shoreline there.


----------



## Torren61

BlueX said:


> Not Stonehenge, but this is just outside the city where I live. There is a tumulus (from where I took the picture) and stones placed in form of ships. Built sometimes between 500 and 1000 A.D., when there still was a shoreline there.
> 
> View attachment 113526


When you post pictures from Sweden, even things that are mundane to you because you see them every day, those are new and different to us in the US. Of course, that's not mundane at all. But post more pics, please.


----------



## BlueX

Torren61 said:


> When you post pictures from Sweden, even things that are mundane to you because you see them every day, those are new and different to us in the US. Of course, that's not mundane at all. But post more pics, please.


Thanks! I actually drove by this place today to get some more pictures.

This carved stone is in the same place as where the first photo (in the previous post) was taken, and would be to the right just outside that picture. These stones are quite common in this area, and are usually in remembrance of someone. This one was raised in front of the tumulus, and stands along side a row of stones that are believed to mark a road where the king of that time arrived in this place.

The inscription reads: "Folkvid raised all these stones for his son Heden, brother of Anund. Vred carved the runes." (see also the pictures)

The innermost parts of the tumulus have been dated to between 210-540 A.D.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

We were at a 3 day rock fest this weekend.
We were up on the 3rd level balcony at back so one could actually visit with friends and still enjoy the shows. Went out front for a bit with my small zoom camera for Lee Aaron and Helix, cannot take a real one in. My bigger Sony with the huge zoom I used sitting up top for Headpins. Quality does suffer from the small sensors.
Some more coming and some interesting tidbits.
I have so many good ones.... have to pare them down.

Headpins. These were all upstairs with the loooong zoom Sony.
Here is Back of venue. We were on that 3rd level deck thing.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Some Lee Aaron. She was awesome. Went out front with little Panasonic.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Helix. They still rock hard. Also it was like 34C or around 94F that day. I woulda died...


----------



## BlueX

Jethro Rocker said:


> We were at a 3 day rock fest this weekend.
> We were up on the 3rd level balcony at back so one could actually visit with friends and still enjoy the shows. Went out front for a bit with my small zoom camera for Lee Aaron and Helix, cannot take a real one in. My bigger Sony with the huge zoom I used sitting up top for Headpins. Quality does suffer from the small sensors.
> Some more coming and some interesting tidbits.
> I have so many good ones.... have to pare them down.
> 
> Headpins. These were all upstairs with the loooong zoom Sony.
> Here is Back of venue. We were on that 3rd level deck thing.





Jethro Rocker said:


> Some Lee Aaron. She was awesome. Went out front with little Panasonic.





Jethro Rocker said:


> Helix. They still rock hard. Also it was like 34C or around 94F that day. I woulda died...



Seems like they gave it all


----------



## BlueX

Woodpeckers

The one close by took off again immediately when it noticed me.

The photo from a distance I took when we were hunting, and I spent some hours in this location. The bird was very busy flying back and forth to this tree. Sometimes woodpeckers bring their food to a tree where they can place the food in an opening, like a vise, to work on it. Can be lots of debris underneath.


----------



## Torren61




----------



## BlueX

Autumn is coming to our latitude. No drama for me since I'm looking forward to the cross-country skiing season. First photo is from an indoor skiing tunnel where we will go in September. The other three photos from a place where we hopefully can go skiing in November.


----------



## Torren61

View attachment 113868


View attachment 113869


View attachment 113870


View attachment 113871


----------



## Torren61




----------



## Torren61

Saw this in a yard today. No big deal. Halloween, right?



















































Uh.....


----------



## BlueX

Capercaillie (_Tetrao urogallus_), male and female. Magnificent birds, the male can weigh 5 kg (about 10 lbs) and can be really aggressive. This male was very protective towards his lady.

The male is the show-off with fancy feathers and stagy behaviour. The female wears camouflage to hide her as she broods.

Sorry for the crappy pictures. Didn't have a camera with optical zoom, and sunlight straight into the lens. The last two are internet pictures.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Wife and I did about 400 miles on the bike over the weekend. We went way down to the SE corner of Kansas to ride the 12 or so miles of the original Route 66 that pass through the state. We stayed on 2-lane black top for the most part, the only disadvantage being that there are few areas for rest stops that one would find on the interstates.

We took a break under a shady tree in rural Missouri. You can always find a shady tree in a cemetery.





Starting at Joplin, MO we found the original Route 66 and crossed over into Kansas. This attraction, located in Galena, KS, claims that one of its trucks inspired a character in the Pixar movie, "Cars."




I didn't take many pictures as I was too busy enjoying the ride on the old highway. It was very cool, I can tell you. The stretch is still just a narrow 2-lane that meanders through little towns and over an arched bridge. Eventually it turns south into Oklahoma, which is where we spent the night.

Typically when traveling on the motorcycle, I like to park the bike at the hotel and walk to a nearby watering hole for a beer. I'm not one for mixing booze and bikes. There are always bar & grills close to hotels along highways...right? I found that in Oklahoma you can buy all the legal pot you want but it's a real pain in the ass just to find a beer. We ended up riding several miles to a steak house chain restaurant where we could get a 10-ounce Blue Moon with dinner. That sufficed.

The next day I thought we would just shoot up 69 and make a fast trip back home, but the wife suggested a side-trip to visit Big Brutus. This resulted in another fun day of mostly little 2-lanes.

Big Brutus is the world's largest electric shovel, at 160 feet tall. In its day it was used to mine coal. The area that Brutus worked is now filled with water and is a fishing lake. Brutus is now a museum that you can walk up into.

Can you spot the people on the catwalk?













The interior is like a large building or warehouse full of electrical and mechanical equipment.







The control room











For anyone who may be interested, here is a web site that highlights some of the attractions and shows our route along 66.









						Route 66 Across Kansas
					





					www.route66roadtrip.com


----------



## circles

I shoot a lot of 360 stuff currently:


----------



## Dogs of Doom

circles said:


> I shoot a lot of 360 stuff currently:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 116979


dude, make sure you button up your zipper before doing a pano...  ...

interesting stuff, too bad the site doesn't have a decoder...


----------



## Filipe Soares

Right now, in the trees in front of my apartment. I had to took the pic with my cell phone as quick as I could, what an amazing thing to see.


----------



## Torren61

I had to inspect a pole in a part of the line that is nearly inaccessible. It's really tough to explain without having you right there with me. The bush is SO thick. Six foot high ferns, for example.

Parts of this were a combination of Jurassic Park and The Hobbit.
















For perspective, that yellow hot stick is eight feet long.


----------



## Torren61

circles said:


> I shoot a lot of 360 stuff currently:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 116979
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 116981
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 116984
> 
> 
> View attachment 116985


Uuuuuuuhhh... what is that thing in your first photo?


----------



## circles

Torren61 said:


> Uuuuuuuhhh... what is that thing in your first photo?


My hand holding the camera, the camera sees everything, and I did not have the handle for it. Just a casual shot.


----------



## circles

From a practice, I'm on bass.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

circles said:


> My hand holding the camera, the camera sees everything, and I did not have the handle for it. Just a casual shot.


Whew.


----------



## Tincup




----------



## Blokkadeleider

Yesterday was NBD (New Bike Day)




An early morning shot two weeks ago.




If you have a GoPro, also use that.




One side of an entire town block of 4 streets informally renamed to Little Ukraine (Маленька Україна) . That's how we do it in NL. 




Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

nice new bike!

how many km do you ride in a year?


----------



## Trumpet Rider

That bike looks sleek and fast.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Dogs of Doom said:


> nice new bike!
> 
> how many km do you ride in a year?


I used to do between 10.000 and 15.000 km per year. Went down substantially after catching the Wuhan virus early 2020. Seems that this will be the first year I get at or over 10.000 again.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Trumpet Rider said:


> That bike looks sleek and fast.



As fast as the effort you put into it.  
And it's really short and nimble compared to most other modern bikes, except road- and cyclocross bikes. 

Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## circles

I went through a long SX-70 phase:


----------



## Trumpet Rider

My dad had one of those. He loved it.


----------



## Torren61

I don't use my iPhone for every photo. These were shot with a Canon Powershot SX60 HS. I know it's not a high end camera but the zoom on it is pretty good.

I saw this guy day before yesterday. He was a good 100 yards from me.


----------



## Torren61

Taken with an iPad.


----------



## Torren61




----------



## Torren61




----------



## Torren61




----------



## Torren61




----------



## Jethro Rocker

Some really nice stuff @Torren61


----------



## circles

Bart and me.


----------



## Torren61

Jethro Rocker said:


> Some really nice stuff @Torren61


Thank you. I'm really fortunate to see a lot of cool stuff from day to day.


----------



## mirrorman

My new neighbours:


----------



## Torren61

I thought this van was really cool. The owner was pretty cool too and agreed with me that it should never be painted (duh). Dillon Beach, CA


----------



## Torren61

Bodega Bay, CA. Lotta birds there...

iPad photos







There was fog and I wasn't sure it was going to break by sunrise.


----------



## Torren61

On the way to Dillon Beach. Elephant Rocks.




They're actually pretty big. That's a raven perched. He's about the size of a small cat.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Torren61 said:


> I thought this van was really cool. The owner was pretty cool too and agreed with me that it should never be painted (duh). Dillon Beach, CA
> 
> View attachment 119457
> 
> 
> View attachment 119458


yeah, some old weathered paintjobs are cool & shouldn't be messed w/. Some say the same about guitars & amp's...

I took this one some IDK, about 13-14 years ago...




look at the truck, in the background. That along w/ the tattered bench made for an interesting backdrop w/ this beauty queen. At the time, she was Miss Bay Area (San Francisco Bay). After this, she became Miss Brentwood, CA.

The paint job on that old truck should never be redone, IMO...


----------



## Torren61

Dogs of Doom said:


> yeah, some old weathered paintjobs are cool & shouldn't be messed w/. Some say the same about guitars & amp's...
> 
> I took this one some IDK, about 13-14 years ago...
> 
> View attachment 119469
> 
> 
> look at the truck, in the background. That along w/ the tattered bench made for an interesting backdrop w/ this beauty queen. At the time, she was Miss Bay Area (San Francisco Bay). After this, she became Miss Brentwood, CA.
> 
> The paint job on that old truck should never be redone, IMO...


What truck?


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Torren61 said:


> What truck?


that was a weird day, as it was rainy/drizzly all day. At this point, there was a break in the storm & the sun was getting towards sunset, over to camera right. I hooked up my quantum flash over to the left & blasted out the sun & it made for a sunny looking image. I might have opened it a bit too bright in Lightroom, but, whatever...

The location was an interesting one too. It was a ranch, owned by an artist, back in the '30s. Someone in the '60s (another artist) bought it & turned it into somewhat of an art junk yard. He died a few years before this & his sons took over the property. They turned it into a party ranch. About a year before this, they had a fire, & they never repaired the burned down portion of the house.

It made for some interesting props...


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Ratty paint and texture is awesome. I liked the rich fresh colors with the shoddy old wood. Colorful.


----------



## Torren61

Today, I'm in Petaluma.











Oh look, a dumpster!






I wonder what's in it...






Dang.

Hey, more dumpsters!






Dang.






Dang.






Dang.






*dig, dig, dig*


Wheat grill cloth, salt and pepper grill cloth, black grill cloth and purple Tolex.






The purple Tolex is about 4' X 5'


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Bicycles of Cambridge


----------



## circles

Front yard (everything green you see I planted):


----------



## Torren61

I really appreciate the simple pics of your neighborhoods. The things you see every day. You may take it for granted but a lot of those things are unique and interesting.


----------



## Torren61

The morning sun shining on our fence and catching the shadow of our neighborhood feral cat, Meow Meow.


----------



## Derek S

Not exactly photography but I put this video together earlier in year when we went on an epic hike up Grandfather Mountain (forgot to share the clip) with some friends. I shot all the footage with my phone (!) and then tried to find some free audio online to pair up with it and then edit something cool together. Some of the sections are awkward as you need both hands to climb so I'd toss my phone onto my jacket, backpack, etc. This was a crazy hike, more like mountain scaling lol, we tackled 4 of the 5 peeks (supposedly these are some of the highest peeks you can climb on the east coast without using special gear).


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Derek S said:


> Not exactly photography but I put this video together earlier in year when we went on an epic hike up Grandfather Mountain (forgot to share the clip) with some friends. I shot all the footage with my phone (!) and then tried to find some free audio online to pair up with it and then edit something cool together. Some of the sections are awkward as you need both hands to climb so I'd toss my phone onto my jacket, backpack, etc. This was a crazy hike, more like mountain scaling lol, we tackled 4 of the 5 peeks (supposedly these are some of the highest peeks you can climb on the east coast without using special gear).



I'm guessing that the trail is pretty well marked?

Weird seeing those ladders out there & that help line.


----------



## Derek S

Dogs of Doom said:


> I'm guessing that the trail is pretty well marked?
> 
> Weird seeing those ladders out there & that help line.


Well marked for the most part, couple of places near the top where the growth was bad, had to spread out and search for it a bit.

The ladders were all fine except one REALLY dicey one near the summit, I mean you are friggin' 5k feet up there and then there's this ladder on the edge of a cliff and I mean on the edge, you dare not glance to the left while on it if you get squeamish, one slip on that thing and you're done, definitely a "do at your own risk" thing (and a ranger told us there HAVE been a few deaths there over the years). I recall climbing up that particular ladder and keeping my eyes turned inward lol, it's the only part of the hike I got zero footage of because I was way more concerned about just getting up the damn thing. There was actually a woman cowering on the ground and telling her husband "nope, we've gone high enough, I don't need to reach the very top, I'm over it!" Thing was, if she could've got up that ladder the rest was easy to the peak (that first peak is where we're goofing off with our inhalers in the vid).

The wire lines were necessary too, some (hell, many) parts of the hike are going nearly straight up/vertical, you're "bouldering" basically. The lines were needed because it was still icey and slippery when we went, not possible without them.

thanks for checking out the vid!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

people don't realize how dangerous mountain/hill rock climbing can be...

There's a little recreation area by me where there's a waterfall. The waterfall is comprised of I think 5 falls. The top one is some 60-80 ft tall, the 2nd one is about 20-30 ft tall, then there's one, where the water sort of scales down a boulder, to a stream/pool, then the next couple falls are in the 10-15 ft range...

But, as you can imagine, going from 1 fall, to the next, you have to do a little bit of climbing. That area is closed off to the public, but many go off & climb around. I've done it, in the past. 

Every so often you'll hear about a rescue out there, or a (body) recovery. Once you're up over 10 ft, any fall can be bad. OSHA says that any fall from 13 ft or above, has an 80% mortality rate. Probably doesn't hurt to take a soft bike helmet, incase you do fall & bang your head.

I always think about if you have a fall & become debilitated, then some wildlife comes by & decides you're an easy dinner... yikes! one reason to never hike alone & to make sure to let someone not going, know your itinerary...


----------



## Derek S

^^^ Crazy how thrill seekers will ignore rules and check out the "off limits" stuff, I get it though, that's usually where the better views are lol. I'd do it too, but within reason.

Now that you mention it, I do remember we had to sign waivers and check in before heading up, they like to keep track of everyone that ventures out for faster rescue and emergency reasons, makes sense.

If you read the sign in our dorky "post hike" staged pic lol (wanted it for the video but never used it), you can see the warnings about the ladders and cliffs, etc. Funny thing was, I remember laughing at the distance, I think the toughest one was only 3 miles to the top (when you can run 20+, a 3 mile hike sounds too short/quick) and I was like "why are we packing so much crap, we won't be there long?" Ooops!! It took us all friggin' day, sunrise to sunset because you are slolwly climbing, very little walking. Definitely don't want to bring anyone along that isn't in shape or complains about working lol.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

as w/ anything, there's risk/reward...

It pays to be in good shape, if hiking up mtns. It definitely pays to take plenty of water w/ you, but, that also comes w/ a risk/reward proposition. You need enough water to keep yourself properly hydrated, but not so much to unnecessarily weigh you down...

The more you do this sort of thing, you can gauge the trails, typically if they are set trails, they'll have info about how many miles, the difficulty, etc. When starting out, or doing a 1-off, you don't know...

That's good for you guys to go out together, & all keeping in shape.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Excellent adventure, Derek. It made my knees hurt watching!


----------



## Jet Bycraft




----------



## Trumpet Rider

We stopped at a winery/orchard a couple of weeks ago. The wine was not to my liking, but the scenery was.


----------



## circles

Here's few from my Polaroid group, for quite a while my SX70 was my only camera:


----------



## StrummerJoe

This is where I live and fish a lot. Deception Pass in between Whidbey Island & Fidalgo Island in NW Washington state.

This is a recent picture from yesterday's snow. Should have more snow there today.

Whidbey Island is the upper part of the picture, Fidalgo Island is the lower. The little rock in between the bridges is Center Island and is the boundary line between Island County (Whidbey) & Skagit County (Fidalgo and part of the main land). To the upper left is Cornet Bay where there are docks and a boat launch. Under the longer bridge is Deception Pass, and under the smaller bridge on the Fidalgo side is known as Canoe Pass. I can also tell from the swirl in the water that this was taken during the outgoing tide.


----------



## Torren61

Northern California


----------



## Ray Baker

StrummerJoe said:


> This is where I live and fish a lot. Deception Pass in between Whidbey Island & Fidalgo Island in NW Washington state.
> 
> This is a recent picture from yesterday's snow. Should have more snow there today.
> 
> Whidbey Island is the upper part of the picture, Fidalgo Island is the lower. The little rock in between the bridges is Center Island and is the boundary line between Island County (Whidbey) & Skagit County (Fidalgo and part of the main land). To the upper left is Cornet Bay where there are docks and a boat launch. Under the longer bridge is Deception Pass, and under the smaller bridge on the Fidalgo side is known as Canoe Pass. I can also tell from the swirl in the water that this was taken during the outgoing tide.
> 
> View attachment 121854


You guys have some beautiful scenery and the manmade structure doesn't take away from it in that photo. Man you killed it with that photo location too!


----------



## mirrorman

Merry Christmas everyone, from our home to yours.


----------

